# how to grow mushrooms the easy way



## canndo (Feb 16, 2013)

Hardware - 

1 case of quart jars (wide mouth) $18.00
1 32 qt pressure cooker - $80
1 mister - $1.00
1 bottle anticeptic spray $5.00

Baggies (quart freezer bags)
Aluminum Foil


25 lbs popcorn $20.00
Bottled water $ 6.00

2 quarts vermiculite $10.00
1 small brick fine coir $15.00

2 syringes full of whathave you - $20









That's it. That is all you really need to grow mushrooms - no fruiting chamber, no incubation box, no humidity control, no light, no birthing, no dunking, no rolling, no injection ports, no tyvek.


FIRST! do an inspection of your house - look for mold - check your refrigerator, if you see anything with mold on it, put it in a bag, seal the bag and throw it out - out of the house completely. The moment you have found and secured that green tub of green growing cream cheese left over from the Superbowl in a ziplock and that sealed ziplock into your trash bin outside, WASH your hands up to your elbows. Now keep looking, check behind and under your couch for the burrito your dog couldn't get to. Now vacuum your house, only AFTER you have swept for mold.

You are to do this several days before anything else - your vacuum will spread all sorts of bad things into the air and you want what is left in the air to settle back down to the floor again.

Now, find a small room in your house, preferably with no windows but what you don't want is air flow of any sort.

Get yourself a folding table, or flat surface that can be cleaned and a nice straight back chair.

1 - prep your grain.


Boil your popcorn in a pot with plenty of water, tap water will do and perhaps nicely as it may have calcium in it.

While you are doing this - go do a load of laundry, include pants and a shirt and several towels - use plenty of soap but not so much that you incur the wrath of your woman - she hates when you use too much soap.

When you see a few of the kernels split drain the popcorn, then rinse it - well, the rinse water should be cold after you are finished, then rinse it again.

Lay your grain out on a towel (clean, but not the one you just put in the wasther) or simply let it sit in your colender overnight. The kernels should be dry or only slightly wet to the touch - Nothing dripping.

Fill each of your 12 quart jars HALF full of grain when the grain is lightly bumped - in otherwords, after you have settled it with some gentle taps. HALF full, no more. If you see any water in the bottom of the jars - STOP, dump it all out and let it dry some more.

Flip the interior lid so that the gasket/seal is up away from the glass and then screw on the collar so it is only slightly snug, you want there to be some breathing or equalization of pressure when the jar is cooked.


2. Sterilize your substrate

Fill your pressure cooker with 7 jars ( or 6 if you are neurotic). Put three inches of water in that pressure cooker, seal it up and turn on the flame. Before you put on the lid take two tablespoons and wrap each one well in aluminum foil. Put the wrapped spoons on top of your jars and then put the lid on, without the weight.

When the pressure release valve slaps shut and and you start to see steam coming from the central vent you will see a steady stream of steam - count one and a half minutes and then put your weight on. When the weight begins to bobble turn down the heat so that it is just a bit over pressure. That is, the weight will bobble and small amounts of steam will escape. Keep it at that temperature - careful, it will change a bit as the interior begins to find it's temperature equilbrium. you are to cook this grain for one hour after that weight starts to shake.


3. Prep your room

Now as this is happening, go to your draft free room and spray down your table and your chair with lysol or some other anti-bacterial spray.

You want a fine even coating of liquid on your table and on the chair. Put a clean rag (CLEAN) or towel on one side of that table - that is where you are going to place your still hot pressure cooker.

Now go back to your kitchen and wait. When the hour is up, let the pressure fall to a few pounds - if you don't have a guage then wait about 15 minutes after the steam stops eminating from your cooker.


Careful it is still hot, bring the whole thing to your room and place it on your towel on your clean table. Put your syringes on the table as well.


Go take a shower and put on fresh clean cloths - a good long hot soapy shower.
Dry off with a clean fresh towel.

Go back into your room and spray more lysol, this time start at the ceiling and spray your way down to the floor - you want a fine mist flowing gently from the top of the room to the floor.


4. Unpack the pressure cooker

Open the pressure cooker and take out the jars one at a time, as you do, shake the jars to loosten the kernels at the same time, break the seal on each jar with a quarter to half a turn.


Now sit yourself down and get mentaly prepared. The jars should be no more than warm to the touch. If you have a door in your room close it - the occasional inhalation of the residual spray will not be harmful, don't worry. What you want is a fluid, efficient set of motions, no dropping things, no struggling, no putting your syringe down, no uncovering the jar mouth - smooth and graceful as you can



Pepare your syringe but do not take the needle sheath off.

Now with your left hand spin the cap off of your first jar until you know you can easily lift it off. Take the sheeth off of the syringe with the first and second knuckle of your left hand so that you can have it ready while still opening your first jar. Lift that jar lid ever so slightly, high enough so that you can insert the tip of your syringe needle into the jar - DO NOT touch anything with that syringe. Now squirt a cc or two into the jar, pull your needle away and place it back in the sheath that is still being held by your knuckles. Hold the syringe still in your right hand and give the jar lid a twist with your left - it needn't be tight, just secure.

Do this very thing with each jar.


now put your syringe away, put your pressure cooker on the floor and tighten the lid of each jar with both hands, very snug, don't use so much force that you will have to struggle the next time you open the jar.

Now do this entire thing again for your second run in the pressure cooker - EVERYTHING, the laundry, the shower and all. What? you don't ever take two showers in the same day? You HATE Doing laundry? tough, do it exactly the same way, no deviations. Don't figure that you only will do half a case - it is possible that you could lose as many as 6 jars (though unlikely if this is a fresh house), then where would you be unless you cooked up 12 in the first place. And you aren't saving any money because you can't buy half cases of jars.


Now put all the jars back in the case, put the case dead square on the table and leave. Go smoke a bowl - you DIDN'T smoke one before you started that would be foolish.


5. Wait

Look in on them every 15 minutes for the next few hours just because you are so excited but get bored with that as soon as you realize that nothing is going to happen yet.

6. Inspect

Let them sit for two days. On the third day inspect each jar very well. Look at the bottom as well. You are looking for anyting that is not white - pure snow white. If you see green or red or black take the jar and throw it away, do not open it.

Soon enough you will see a tiny fuzzy patch or two on a few kernels. After you see that wait one day and then gently shake the jar in a swirling sort of motion, you want each kernel to have come in contact with each other kernel. 

6. Winnow

Keep on the lookout for any other color - if you see grey be aware that early on your mycelium may take on the color of the substrate behind it so put it in a place resreved for suspects and look in on it the next day. Don't assume - work jar by jar - if you don't see white in one jar but you do in another, only shake the one you see white in. You may well get some contamination, remember this is a quick and dirty method and it allows for some failure - even if you only get a single jar to fruit you will have enough for the effort involved and more.

7. Colonize


Ok, so you saw white, you waited a day, you shook. In a day or two or three you will see more places where there are white patches. Wait another day and shake again. In another few days you will likely see that every kernel has at least a bit of white - if there is a region that is not - then you didn't shake thouroghly enough - so be sure you do this pass. You have not opened or even cracked the lids of any jars.

When you see that all of the kernels are lightly covered you will know that your mycelium is finally running out of air. You will not kill them even if you don't give them any air but their growth will slow and you won't see that pure white but you will see what looks like grey.

Wait for all of them to be about the same - fully covered but very whispy. Then spray your room down again, take another shower, put on more clean cloths and go back into your room. Now open one jar and pour the air out (remember that the jar is now filled with heavier than air CO2. Try to keep the lid over the jar mouth as you do so, it should only take a few seconds, then put the lid back on and put it back in your box. After you have done your last shake, try to level the top of the grain, the more level the better - shake the jar, pound it in your palm, whatever it takes to get that top level.

In a day or so your kernels will be very white and your mycelium will have bounced back with all that fresh air.


8. Make your casing


Ready? sift your coir so you have only the finest particles, wet it with some water - best if you use bottled water, and mix it with vermiculite. Use a 30/70 mix coir to vermiculite, when it is very thoroughly mixed, put about a quarter of it aside and begin to pour water into the rest (do this in a big bin that you can put your arms in. What you are looking for is the ability to take a big handful of the mixture and squeeze as hard as you can - a few drops of water should come out and drip off of your hand. You will likely overdo it and a rivulet of water will run down your arm- it is too wet so you now can take the quarter of the mixture you set aside and use it to dry the mistake you made.

Finally you will have a field moisture ready bin of vermiculite and coir. now put this stuff in a turkey roasting disposable pan. Cover the pan with aluminum foil and put it in your oven - if you can set your oven to 160 do so - 180 is ok, if you have a thermometer, use it in the center of the mass of your mixture - if you do not, oh well. Now cook this stuff for 4 hours, if you have that thermometer, you want the center to be between 160 and 180 for at least two hours - I like 3.

Put that in your room to cool.

Put your box of zip lock freezer bags on the table.

Remember those spoons? put them on your table and then spray down the room, the jars and the chair.


9. Case

Open your first jar. You will see some fully over grown kernels sticking to the side of the glass, scrape them off with your now unwrapped spoon, then take the spoon and use it to put, one spoon at a time, yor now cool, moist casing (the dirt you pulled out of the oven)

put enough dirt in over the kernels at the bottom of the jar to measure about an inch and a quarter. Then gently tamp the dirt down with your spoon. Lightly compact that dirt and try to have the surface of the dirt as level as you can.

Now take a baggie and place it over your jar and put it back into your box.


Do this for 6 jars, then unwrap and use the other spoon.


You are done.


Now check, in a few days you will see the mycelium begin to run up into your dirt, once you are certain that you see this (it will be obvious as the bits of coir will be embeded in tiny fingers of myclium. Once you see that, wrap each jar in aluminum foil, just up to the top of your dirt.

You are wise to give each jar a few light spritzes of water every day, and then replace that baggie.


Now all you have to do is wait, you will be rewarded with a jar full of mushrooms - each jar will yield at the very least a half an ounce dry. Pick them as you see fit, keep the baggie on as the mushrooms grow into it.


That's it. If you were in a reasonably clean house, if this is your first attempt


----------



## canndo (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, I thrive on theory not just blind instruction.


here is your theory:


Popcorn is the easiest and most contamination proof, if you use too much or too little water in your boil you will only suffer some loss of yield.

Most contamination is attached to particles in the air, those particles take hours to drop down below your table level, you help that along with a through air spray of lysol.

No breeze or air movement means that particles you have missed will be falling slowly straight down, if you open your lid only a little and keep that lid completely over your jar mouth nothing will fall in. If you do not touch your needle to anything else it is possible for a particle to fall on and attach itself to the needle but you are spraying from just inside the jar so your likelihood of that particle dropping again into your jar is minimal.

you are letting nothing touch the syringe and you are keeping the syringe sheath mouth from touching anything either. The entire operation occurs in 5 seconds, not much time for those slow falling particles to go very far.

you are using one syringe for each 6 jars - so even if you contaminate your first syringe on the first jar you still have a second 6 jars with a new syringe.

Your jars are air tight except for the single time you innoculate. The mycelium is growing on the oxygen that is contained in half a quart of air. As your mycelium grows it produces co2 which speeds growth. The longer your mycelium grows however, the more oxygen is used up - your constant shaking ensures that each kernel is colonized at least in part. It takes far longer for mycelium to jump from one kernel to the next than it does for the mycelium to fully engulf or surround a single kernel - that can happen in the course of a single day. You want each kernel to have been touched by the mycelium so that when you do open your jar to supply more oxygen, any contamination that enters will have a single day to germinate on a free bit of kernel, now beyond that, only the top layer is suceptable to immediate contamination. The mycelium will spring back very quickly after it has been refreshed so once each kernel is touched by mycelium, your entire jar will be fully encased.

You are using the jar itself as your fruiting chamber - it already has a perfect microclimate and your loose fitting baggie will contain enough moisture to maintain that climate without a lot of evaporation regardless of the RH in the surrounding air. Furthermore, enough oxygen will enter the sides to keep your mycelium happy. You get the added advantage of being able to case within the jar. So long as you deny the sides any light (the aluminum foil) then you will get no border breaks - and you will find it next to impossible to pick border breaks in a jar without either breaking the jar or ruining the substrate.

You are using two spoons for the same reason you are using two syringes, if you happen to contaminate a spoon the worst you can possibly do is ruin 6 jars. It might be wise to use a third spoon expressly to carry your casing to your jar but it shouldh't be necessary.

the other focus here is modularity. An infected jar will infect no others and is so contained that you can throw it out without the slightest fear that you will spread contaminiant spores. Even the baggies will contain contamination until you have the time to see it appear.

You are taking advantage of the natural anti-contamination aspects of the mycelium as well. 

Finally, you are keeping all the jars in the same case, close enough to take advantage of the mycelium's natural tendancy to create it's own heat, so your box will be several degrees hotter than the outside for the duration of time it takes for it to grow through, after that it will cool on it's own as well, signaling the mushroom to begin to fruit.

About the only flaw in this system is if your area gets too hot - nothing above 78 degrees or you will be tempting problems.


----------



## canndo (Feb 17, 2013)

I was expecting some feedback here - I guess not. Seems that many insist on making things more complex than they need to be - this 
"tek" is for the daring folk who hold that easiest is best.


----------



## zVice (Feb 17, 2013)

thank you for taking the time to post this canndo, bookmarked for future references


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 17, 2013)

canndo said:


> I was expecting some feedback here - I guess not. Seems that many insist on making things more complex than they need to be - this
> "tek" is for the daring folk who hold that easiest is best.



Really good instructions man, i've never heard of popcorn cernels being used as a substrate. What bennifts does it have that rye seed wouldnt? In your opnion.

haha, "5. Wait

Look in on them every 15 minutes for the next few hours just because you are so excited but get bored with that as soon as you realize that nothing is going to happen yet."

^ That's me with everything I do man, i remember my plants being 2 weeks old and me staring at them expecting to see buds pop out over night. 

I think if I get good at rye flower cakes and rye seed in the disposable turkey trays i'll definatly give your tek a shot, or maybe just set afew jars of the popcorn substrate and colonize it with the myc from a fully colonized rye seed jar, then compare the results. 


Anyway, don't worry about the feedback bullshit. You've definatly given people something to think about.


----------



## canndo (Feb 17, 2013)

Popcorn is easier to find, it is cheap, it does not over hydrate, it does not burst into a sticky mess and even if it is not correctly hydrated it will still give you a reasonable crop. There are a numbver of popcorn converts on this site, ask them.


----------



## stonestare (Feb 17, 2013)

Popcorn is the easy way to start no bullshit as Canndo stated here is why, Wild bird seed is a bitch it clumps and picking out sunflower seeds sucks, rye grass seed is a pain in the ass on hydration content the size is the issue, its samll in length and thickness very easy to get it to soft then it will not hold moisture it turns to goo. Cracked feed corn works well but its size is large and not as much myc can grow on it as popcorn.If you take a pound of popcorn and a pound of cracked corn theres more surface area on the popcorn.Cracked corn is very effective you just have to use a thicker sub(more corn more poo more coir).Rye berries work well but they are not cheap. Popcorn if you soak,rinse,simmer correctly is the easiet and cheapist to use. I am curious about using milo I am in farm country and its cheaper than popcorn but I do not know how it will hydrate and have not worked with it but am curious.I know milo is not as hard as popcorn so it will take several attempts before I know if its possible. Just not had time to deal with it. I have seen wheat used but its way softer than popcorn and it would be easy to get it to soft and goo.

I will step out and say this about PF TEK VS grain. If you want to dable to see if you can do it okay no problem but it takes longer than grain and the results are light in weight.You just cannot get as many fruit compared to grain, BUT WAIT YOU SAY what about bulk and cakes? Okay then you can go bulk with it use a cheese grater to break up the cake and mix it with poo and coir and case it.The issues are- time, seriously grain takes 10 to 14 days PF takes a month or longer to colize a jar. When you do PF you use a half pint jar a pint at the largest,that is not alot of volume of spawn to start with. With grain minimum is a qt jar, I use 1/2 gallon jars and still colinize in the same time 10 to 14 days.Instead of 3cc's of spore solution in a qt jar I use 8cc's.I use a 40 qt pc and can handle the heighth of the jar. The ONLY benifit to PF TEK is you do not need a pressure cooker.That is the deal its cheap to grow a handfull of shrooms, let me repeat a handfull and you donot need a PC.IF you go bulk with PF your gong to need to buy stock in a jar company seriously and have the room for all the jars.

You buy a Pressure Coocker go no smaller than 15 qts in my opinion. Why? because if you go smaller 90% of the time you are going to run it several times to get the amount of spawn you need to make a substrate. Sure you can run a small PC wait 6 hours pull the jars, then load it again run it by the time you make the second run you proboly just spent the entire day running the PC. You also need to have enough room in the PC so the jar sides DO NOT TOUCH themselves or the PC itself so your going to loose some volume. You can stack jars in the PC safely.A 15 qt PC can do 10 qt jars safely. 10 sounds like alot but IF you plan out the size of your tub before you start you will know how many qts of spawn you need.That is the only way you are going to know how many jars it takes for your tub. Here is a substrate calculator put in the size of the tub, the thickness of your substrate (3 inches minimum) and you will know how many jars of spawn you need.The larger the tub the thicker the substrate. remember the amount of spawn you use is NOT wrote in stone. You do a grow and notice your tub is looking thin on the amount of mushrooms in the tub then you ADD more spawn. You want a better canopy you ADD more spawn. You will proboly need 5 good grows before you know whats going on and can decide to add more spawn. That is why I say no smaller than a 15 qt PC.

http://substratecalculator.info/#


----------



## Killua (Feb 18, 2013)

Canndo i can't find a 32 quart pressure cooker online..did you mean 23 quart? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-23-Qt-Pressure-Canner/2625289


----------



## canndo (Feb 18, 2013)

Um - yes, 23 quart - the one in your link is damn fine and will hold up for years and years - under a hundred bucks - what a deal


----------



## Killua (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you for spending the time to make this thread and for the help. Is there a specific grade(consistency) of vermiculite that i should be looking for? Is this the correct size of coir http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046DCV9K/ref=s9_simh_gw_p86_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0JFK9XY1EKXQ3GJ1EYMG&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## canndo (Feb 19, 2013)

Killua said:


> I'm going to use your thread for my first attempt, I'll have a couple of question just to make sure that I don't mess up. Thank you for spending the time to make this thread and for the help. Is there a specific grade(consistency) of vermiculite that i should be looking for? Is this the correct size of coir http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046DCV9K/ref=s9_simh_gw_p86_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0JFK9XY1EKXQ3GJ1EYMG&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846



You will be well served if you use the coarsest vermiculite you can find - it tends to create those tiny indentations and irregularities that the mycelium look for in order to find a niche to fruit. So far as coir goes - if you are using coir as a substrate i.e. actually growing the mushrooms on it - you want coarse. if you are doing the tek I wrote, you are only going to use the coir as a nutrient addition to the vermiculite which has no nutrietive properties and is used to hold water and dilute the nutrition of the vermiculite. Using pure vermiculite does not encourage growth into the casing - a pity because you would have less chance of contamination, however coir is ph balanced - remember also though that most coir is pre-innoculated with trich, if you do not pasteurize or sterilize you are doomed. Oh - the size - you want the smallest finest you can get. Be aware that threads or sticks of coir jutting out of the base will invite contamination - I have no idea why. you might consider actually sifting your coir to get only the finest particles.


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 21, 2013)

Just ran across this pic, figured it was at least similar to message your trying to convey.


----------



## DoItBest (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice thread! Ordering my spores after this weekend and going to get started as soon as they get here with this tek. Thanks man!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats on the sticky man!


----------



## canndo (Mar 1, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> Just ran across this pic, figured it was at least similar to message your trying to convey.
> View attachment 2536548



that would be it - notice the profusion of fruit all coming from the same direcction - a PF cake will not do that, and note also that you don't need any sort of fruiting chamber at all. Of course harvesting (picking is more accurate) is a chore. do the best you can to keep the substrate undisturbed and try to patch holes you made with new casing. If you do that, and you continualy increase your spraying (from once a day to three times a day) you will get at the very least 3 flushes. I have experienced as many as 6 flushes and some times the final flush is a HUGE mushroom.


----------



## canndo (Mar 1, 2013)

On contamination:


Most people are worried about their ability to determine contamination in their grow.

So here is a little primer.

First, p. Cubensis mycelium is snow white, pure iridescent white in the absence of any color benieth it. I can occasionally be tinted blue and on rare occasions blue green - but this is only the very slightest of color and it is a result of bruising, AND that bruising color will usually only become noticeable later in the life of the mycelium.

the mycelium will tend to grow in a parallel fashion early on, it is very fine and straight.

Notice in the picture that the mycelium does NOT look white, in the lower quadrant you will see a gun metal blue, this is the result of bruising as the mycelium becomes "aerial" rising from the mass, now note that you don't see pure white in the upper portions either, this is because the mycelium has not yet gained enough density to overcome the yellow brown color of the agar benieth. While we are at it, note the divisions between the colonies. Each geneticaly different colony will tend to avoid the other - this is why you will rarely if ever see a "multipoint" innoculation work as well as a monoculture. When you squirt hundreds or thousands of different cubensis spores into a jar you will get dozens of geneticaly different colonies each competing with the others. Two compatible colonies will eventually find each other as this mushroom is tetrapolar (having 4 spores emanating from each basidia (platform) which in this case grows on the gills of the mushroom. Each unmated colony are monokaryons - that is they do not have a full complement of genetics and cannot fruit. When two complementary monokaryons touch, they become dicharyotic and are then able to reproduce. The mycelium intertwines - contrary to what you see in the picture, and form clamp connections between the filiments or hyphae, this is mushroom sex.

Back to the method of determining contamination.

most mycelium of fungus are off white, grey, or brown but only slightly so. With time you will be able to spot contamination simply by the way the hyphae grow, crookedly, in a non-uniform manner. Cubensis will grow fluffy, that is until it becomes dicharyotic and then it may become ropey, in fact the "ropeyness" is a good indicator of it's ability to fruit, this is called rhyzomorphic.

But the real clue will come the instant your contamination gets ready to sporeulate. Spores contain the majority of color in mold. Most molds will create spores in an orderly fashion, in a circle as that particular portion of mycelium becomes mature. What you will see is a small circle of white with a pinpoint of green, in a few hours that pinpoint of green will grow larger while the white surrounding it grows even larger, whereupon THAT white turns green and the circle of white grows again. 

the sooner you identify that color, no matter what color that is, the sooner you know for certain that what you have in the jar is not what you want. Throw it out, don't open it, don't shake it, the jar cost you a buck, the grain 20 cents, your opening it even for the tiniest of moments could well cost you your grow.

So, in short, any color - red, green, blue, black, rust, etc is never ever what you want. If you think that the blue you see is just bruising, simply wait 24 hours, if it has not grown, you are fine.

Study some of what you know is good mycelium for a bit, really look at it, perhaps with a lense. You are far better served by knowing exactly what your desired mycelium looks like than knowing all of the others.


But here is a short list of the bad ones:

Bacillus: This is bacteria, called "wet spot" it is very common, you will see a certain slimy, slightly yellowish spot on your grain. Where the grain touches the jar it will look wet. You may also see milky gray ridges growing around the larger colonies. Cubensis mycelium will not grow on top of this stuff but may well coexist with it. So you will see spots where the mycelium will surround this stuff and seem fully healthy. It is possible to bring substrates with isolated colonies of bacillus to fruition but it is a bad idea, as the endospores from Bacillus are pervasive and will tend to infect further attempts at growing spawn. This stuff grows mostly on agar and on grains. Oh, and if you are ever unsure, take your jar outside and crack the lid just a bit, if yuou smell rotten apples, or some say burnt bacon, then you have a case of bacullus, throw the jar away.


Alternaria:
This is a mold, it is very common and tends to grow on rye grain in the fields. It will also grow on leaves, rotting fruit, and straw. If you look at a bail of straw that has been left out in the rain, that brown/grey color on the bail is likely alternaria. the spores are black and it won't take but a second or two to determine if your grain in the jar is contaminated with this mold.

Aspergillus:
Aspergillus is everywhere. It will grow on any substrate from casing to grain to straw but it prefers neutral to slightly basic PH, which makes it just a bit easier to contend with. Asperrgillis can be seen as having tiny fruiting heads even with the naked eye, there are a large variety of aspergillus, some are quite dangerous, the colors of the spores range from green to black (niger) to yellow (flavus) to clavatus (blue-green) to fumigatus (grayish green) to "versicolor (green, pink or yellow).

The yellow one, Aspergfillus flavus produces a deadly toxin. Aflatoxin from this mold is the most potent hepatacarcinogen in the world. Flavus grows on almost all grains. The toxin however is not taken up by the fruit of the mushroom - still, you should have long before thrown out anything that has a slightly bushy appearance and is yellow.

Botrytis:
You will find this very grey fungus growing on overly wet casing where it grows very rapidly and will eat your fruit before you ever get a chance. Curiously Botrytis is highly prized when it infects grapes as the wine produced from such infected grapes is sweet and full of intense fruity flavors.

Cladosporum:
A dark green to black fungus that grows predominantly on spawn preparations - especially popcorn. The mycelium is highly branched early on and this is often visible to the eye.

Dactylium:
this is commonly called cobweb mold or soft mildew. It will grow on your casing. I is very very fast growing and even a tiny bit of the hyphae will start a new colony. Typicaly it starts on underpasteurized casing or areas that have little or no air circulation. the mycelium is greyish and sparse, billowy, delicate. It can be controled by aplications of salt or baking soda, you will not be able to stop it but you can control it long enough to get a flush in.

Fusarium:
It will be a bright yellow and will grow in your grain. IOn many cases this one is tough to identify in your spawn (grain) because it might not change color, otherwise it coud turn pink, or purple as well as yellow. Careful, this one can be highly toxic. It causes what is known as "Staggering Sickness" lending tot it's victims vertigo, bleeding, headaches, chills and nausea. In Russia during WWII a single outbreak eminating from stored grain it killed ocver 30,000 people. It grows mostly on casing. 


Lateritium - pink
Avenaceumn - red
culmorum - yellow
poae - violet
oxysporum - red violet



If you see anything like this, don't mess with it , Throw the jar out, if you can, sterilize the jar intact before - you throw it out.

Geothrichum:

Lipstick mold, mostly growing on compost or casing

Monilla:

it is either a fine, powdery whitish mold - possibly looking like flakes of off white paint. Some say it looks like finely ground pearlite - one reason I never ever use pearlite in my casing.

Grows on your grain mostly but can start up on the sides of your cased trays.

Mucor:
this is the one I commonly mistake for bacillus - because the results of bacillus look mucorish, if that makes any sense. this is called black pin mold and you will see tiny black pinheds standing in the center of a contamination of mucor. This grows predominantly in grain or spent compost. you may see it after 3 or more flushes from grain starting in areas where there is little air circulation. 

Penicillium:

Come on, you all know what this one looks like. The problem is that it is everywhere people who eat fruits and veggies are, it may well start on your mushroom debris so get rid of your bits and pieces.

Rhizopus:

Another pin mold, this one grey, will grow on your grain and on the margins of old grows.

And finally

TRICHODERMA:

Forest green mold. this is the one most likely to get you when you have done everything right. Colonies of this can crop up on your casing - keep your grow long enough and it WILL crop up, it does not grow that fast and you can control it with salt or baking soda but that is usually only a temporary fix. If you grow mushrooms for any length of time this one will infest your house. The spores are sticky and will cling to mites, some mites are drawn to this stuff so even your filtrations systems may not stave it off if you have mites. Af first the mycelium will be very difficult to tell from the one you are nurturing but it won't take but a day or two before it turns emerald and then forest green. An outbreak of this will usually signal the end of your grow. It's time to clean everything and start again. It prefers a ph between 4-4.5 and maybe a little higher so this is how you manage to keep it from growing. Your mushroom will continue to exude chemicals that will acidify it's surroundings, eventually it will bring the ph of whatever it is growing on into this range... So, the more basic you start your casing out as, the longer you get before trich arrives - just so long as you don't go too basic such that the mushroom itself won't grow.


Anyway, those are the most common.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 7, 2013)

great info. I'm gonna give it a try and will post back with updates


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2013)

Great info cannado, it was good to recap and catch up on some of it cus its been years since I've toyed with growing my mushies, and some great info I didn't know. I have been considering ordering up a bag kit from homestead last time I used it it went great and was very simple low contam risk. I may however just suck it up and cook up a box of jars and give this tech a try. I'm always up to try new stuff, and I may be able to combine things from this with what I've done in the past to make something even better in the future.


----------



## 91GT347 (Mar 21, 2013)

Can anyone tell me a really reliable place to get the syringes ? I know there are many types. Are any of them easier to grow, or produce better quality than others ? This would be my first time attempting this. I know sometimes it takes a 1/4 and others 2 caps and your ________________________________. lol

Oh, and whats the easiest way to start, a syringe, petri plate or foil print ?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2013)

This is canndos thread, but I personally would get a spore print and make my own syringes after buying some syringes that were completely clear when I got them and didn't colonize. I havn't grown any were near as many types as canndo, but of the 4 strains I grew my favorites were called Koh Samoi http://www.spores101.co/Koh-Samui-Psilocybe-Cubensis-print_p_99.html .


----------



## Kervork (Mar 21, 2013)

My method differs.

Step 1. Make liquid culture using spore syringe.
Step 2. Inject sterile grain jars.
Step 3. Dump grain jars into compost when colonized.
Step 4. Half fill smart pots with compost. Stack outdoors in shade or sun as needed by temps. Spray infrequently with hose.
Step 5. Dump compost on ground when rains come.
Step 6. Kill fucking mushroom eating Slugs.
Step 7. Harvest mushrooms.


----------



## canndo (Mar 22, 2013)

Kervork said:


> My method differs.
> 
> Step 1. Make liquid culture using spore syringe.
> Step 2. Inject sterile grain jars.
> ...



Please note the second part of the header "...the EASY way". In certain environments your additions would work quite nicely.


----------



## growyurown (Mar 22, 2013)

So far this method is working great. And its very easy. Just had 2 jars with the contam canndo talks about thats gray/dark gry that occurs alot w/ corn. Other than that the myc is growin fast.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd love to try this out. Unfortunately I don't know of a way to get spores here in California...I don't know anyone out of state well enough where I'd feel comfortable asking them to reship.

Sounds like a solid method canndo. I never was too interested in the pf tek method, casing seemed more worthwhile.

Thanks for sharing your expertise.


----------



## AlbinoEnvy (Mar 28, 2013)

brf cakes for newbies thats how i learned 

kervork, why you no mono tub?


----------



## canndo (Mar 28, 2013)

growyurown said:


> So far this method is working great. And its very easy. Just had 2 jars with the contam canndo talks about thats gray/dark gry that occurs alot w/ corn. Other than that the myc is growin fast.



Don't forget to shake the jars early and often, your oxygen must not run out before all the kernels are innoculated.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 9, 2013)

Canndo, I have a question for you.

What are your thoughts on using a fully colonized jar to innoculate fresh jars?

I had read about doing that with a rye substrate, and that you can essentially create a limitless amount of colonized jars from a single jar; one colonized jar into six fresh jars, for example, and repeat.


----------



## canndo (Apr 9, 2013)

If you are capable of managing a sterile environment then you can do this several times but eventually the mycelium will tire and grow anemic - that is, take from one jar, then take from the next and so forth.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 9, 2013)

Gotcha. Thanks.

I definitely want to try this out, the popcorn method that is, but I need to get a handle on sterility first. I figure the better I prepare, the better my chances of success.


----------



## courto (May 4, 2013)

where do you get the syringes of "what have you". Is it safe to post where I am in the world??


----------



## growyurown (May 5, 2013)

Sporeworks


----------



## lululuna (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome, man. Much appreciated.


----------



## zamzia (Jun 10, 2013)

Very interesting and informative. Thanks canndo. I've just ordered a 6 litre hi dome pressure cooker to try this out. It'll be the first time I've tried growing shrooms. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BigNBushy (Jun 11, 2013)

Good read, overly complicated though. Some thoughts...

1) Popcorn is great, but ryeberries are my favorite.

2) Mix worm castings coco coir, and verm at equal ratios, get wet and bake in over covered in foil for 2-3 hours at 200F.

3) when your jar of grain (pcorn or rye) is ready, spawn at a 50/50 ratio of spawn to substrate. Growing in jars limits the size of fruit. I like using totes.

4) I started out as a clean freak, but soon realized a healthy colony of myc and a jar of h2o2 will win the vast majority of contam battles. I lose very few jars, grain is dirt cheap.

5) If you want to make this a serious hobby, drop $400 on a 42 qt All American pressure canner. If really serious, get their electric version for about $600. Worth it.


----------



## BigNBushy (Jun 11, 2013)

canndo said:


> Don't forget to shake the jars early and often, your oxygen must not run out before all the kernels are innoculated.


Put a 1/4 inch hole in the jar lid and fill with polyfill. I shake once when there is about 10% colo. Within days after recovery its almost all the way colonized. Shaking often breaks up the myc, and IMO is not good for it.


----------



## dabumps (Jul 18, 2013)

> Lay your grain out on a towel (clean, but not the one you just put in the wasther) or simply let it sit in your colender overnight. The kernels should be dry or only slightly wet to the touch - Nothing dripping.


so... do both of these methods involve laying it out all night? or just the colender option?

Could I also do this in a pint jar?

Is the casing supposed to go to the top of the jar?

How much light?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 18, 2013)

Respect. Ive used PF Tek with great success.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jul 21, 2013)

BigNBushy said:


> Shaking often breaks up the myc, and IMO is not good for it.


This^

I only do it once my grains are 20-30 percent colonized then leave it until I spawn it.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jul 21, 2013)

dabumps said:


> so... do both of these methods involve laying it out all night? or just the colender option?
> 
> Could I also do this in a pint jar?
> 
> ...


I have my grains dry within an hour by laying them on layers of newspaper as even as I can on my kitchen table. I then turn my ceiling fan on high and turn the grains every 20 mins or so.

Pint jars will work.

"casing layer" is not needed with cubensis as they benefit little from it.
But it does not go in the jar but on the bottom or on the top of your grains in the tray.

Also ambient lighting on your jars when colonizing has been proven to be beneficial to mycelium growth.


----------



## dabumps (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you very, very much. I was going off of what the sticky here said. He says the whole process can be done in the Jar. I guess I could build one of the chambers... (starts with a t and has Rs in it) But I wanted to do it this way due to the fact that I am leaving the state in a about 2 months so I don't want to invest in a decent setup (even though it would be WAY less than my cannabis growing equipment) until I'm at my new location...


My theory is that If I have a smaller substrate I will be able to Colonize faster and thus fruit faster. I'll be growing APE...

How long can I keep this syringe without inoculating some jars?


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 21, 2013)

They can stay good for several months at room temp in the dark. Not sure exactly how long. They last way longer in a fridge...in something to keep it dark. I've even found random syringes that were stored room temp for over a year that were still good. so if you're moving in a couple months it's fine.


----------



## LeMonster (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey, I'm sittin on 8 ccs left over from my last op (brf tek) and ive been researching a bulk grow like a mad man. I'm thinking I wanna use straw as a substrate, but I'm still a little lost on the casing recipes. To be totally honest, I'm struggling over here. This will be my third or fourth op, but first bulk. I was wondering if anyone had any tips, or recipes that could skip using the little half pint jars, as it is a painful process and leaves a lot of room for contamination. Any advice would be great.


----------



## canndo (Jul 26, 2013)

Do some research on this site - I've left plenty of clues this thread is for the "easy" way.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 26, 2013)

Canndo, are there any strains of mushrooms that you've found more useful than others in cluster headache patients? Also do you have any experience with patients who only get a short break in their cycle?


----------



## canndo (Jul 26, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Canndo, are there any strains of mushrooms that you've found more useful than others in cluster headache patients? Also do you have any experience with patients who only get a short break in their cycle?


No, I have found them all to be about the same as usefulness. Some people need truly small amounts, only enough to make them unconfortable for several hours. As for short break people and I feel sorriest for them, I have never found that it makes any difference, if it works, it works for all of it, either shortening the duration, lengthening the incidences or, almost always, they simply go away, sometimes taking as little as half a gram four times a year - go figure. And it seems to often work for migraines as well as I have said before.


----------



## dabumps (Aug 4, 2013)

So my jars are colonizing at different rates for w/e reason. No Contams!!! BUT I have about 3 that will be fully colonized tomorrow-ish. My question is can I leave them alone and just case when the lot finishes OR should I mix a small batch of the "dirt" and case them as they are ready or should I mix a big batch and just reheat/hydrate whenever needed? CONFUSION! Thanks in advance.


----------



## canndo (Aug 4, 2013)

You will lose some nutrient in the ones that are ready now but not enough to worry about for personal. Just wait a few days and if you want, keep the colonized ones in a cool place, easier that way.


----------



## dabumps (Aug 4, 2013)

Awesome thanks man.


----------



## nickelz419 (Aug 14, 2013)

It seems like that would make more tha. 12 jars


----------



## nickelz419 (Aug 14, 2013)

25 lbs popcrn recipee. does it take all that to make 12 quarts? or buy like that so you can make more in future?can pint jars be used and get same result. would gypsum help?


----------



## canndo (Aug 15, 2013)

use quarts, if you read the theory portion you will understand why.


----------



## dabumps (Aug 17, 2013)

How often and how much should I be misting? Should I do it strait down on them? Should I shower it across the top and let it fall to them? Every day? My coir is turning light brown (looks dried out) when I spray it it doesn't absorb the water it sits on top for a while then I assume eventually is taken in by the mycelium. I've been sprayin daily... I've got pins on a couple but I don't on most!


----------



## canndo (Aug 17, 2013)

dabumps said:


> How often and how much should I be misting? Should I do it strait down on them? Should I shower it across the top and let it fall to them? Every day? My coir is turning light brown (looks dried out) when I spray it it doesn't absorb the water it sits on top for a while then I assume eventually is taken in by the mycelium. I've been sprayin daily... I've got pins on a couple but I don't on most!


Remember that all you have as a moisture barrier to your environment is a tented plastic baggie - that means you will have to mist more often in order to keep your micro-environment up to around 90 percent, if your coir is not absorbing water than it has dried out - don't be afraid to mist it more often in order to bring it back. You can spray it directly on the casing so long as you do it lightly and do not disturb the casing or the mycelium, you can tell if you are spraying too forcefully if you see any bluing reaction. Remember this is meant to be EASY, and and dispense with most of the fruiting chamber tecs, and the like. What you lose is assurance that every jar will work. Some just won't. As you get better at this however, you will find that the majority of the jars WILLL fruit.. And if you get at all good, your jar will be chock full of fruit. Of course, this is meant for the casual or first time grower, it will yield more than PF, it does not require all of the exotic mixtures and proceedures but it is NOT a bulk method, after you do this several times, if you decide you like doing it you should graduate to real bulk.


----------



## dabumps (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm gathering that. I think I'm going to give them more water... No bluing... I think I'm good on that matter. Thanks again man...


----------



## Toltec (Aug 21, 2013)

To help with contamination: I would punch a small hole using a nail, in the center of the lid of each of the mason jars. Then use a high heat resistant silicon, used for head gaskets for car motors here is a link to it. (I use this tech) https://www.siliconedepot.com/silicone-sealant.php?page=products&category=4 ....I Dab a small amount onto the nail hole and make sure it goes thru both sides. Then insert your syringe and squirt your spores. I hope this helps... ill be trying this as I never have used Pop Corn before.... Great tech... 


canndo said:


> On contamination:
> 
> 
> Most people are worried about their ability to determine contamination in their grow.
> ...


----------



## tylerrrrr (Aug 21, 2013)

Toltec said:


> To help with contamination: I would punch a small hole using a nail, in the center of the lid of each of the mason jars. Then use a high heat resistant silicon, used for head gaskets for car motors here is a link to it&#8230;. (I use this tech) https://www.siliconedepot.com/silicone-sealant.php?page=products&category=4 ....I Dab a small amount onto the nail hole and make sure it goes thru both sides. Then insert your syringe and squirt your spores. I hope this helps... ill be trying this as I never have used Pop Corn before.... Great tech...


I suggest buying some synthetic filter discs as well. They can be used hundreds of times before you need to replace them. 

SFD+SHIP is the way to go imho.


----------



## dabumps (Aug 23, 2013)

So 2 things. 1: These things suck to harvest. 2: I accidentally ripped up a fair portion (Just a plug directly under where she was) of the coir/verm will it still produce?


----------



## canndo (Aug 23, 2013)

dabumps said:


> So 2 things. 1: These things suck to harvest. 2: I accidentally ripped up a fair portion (Just a plug directly under where she was) of the coir/verm will it still produce?


Yes will


----------



## notballin (Sep 1, 2013)

This is an awesome guide. 

I've got some spores on the way in the mail (legal to posses and sell spores in the U.S. except for 3 states, apparently), and I'll definitely be using this guide (I've been researching and watching tons of videos).

Would it be possible to throw in some pictures (everyone likes pictures)?


----------



## canndo (Sep 1, 2013)

No pictures, I have not used this method in 20 years.


----------



## RIPE (Sep 9, 2013)

Very impressive. Extreme. I almost understand. Thank you for your work.


----------



## i.trip (Sep 25, 2013)

Good post! I've only ever done shrooms from a kit...Here is a few pics from my adventures, I plan on getting some jars started soon!!


----------



## canndo (Sep 27, 2013)

No, this method is not for bulk production, you are wasting your time ramping up a grow simply by increasing the number of jars, about 3 cases is all this was ever meant to do at once.


----------



## zamzia (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm finding it impossible to locate 1litre jars and anything bigger than a 6 litre 'high dome' pressure cooker here in the UK. Would 500ml work?


----------



## canndo (Oct 14, 2013)

It should, the point is to go as large as possible.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Nov 16, 2013)

hey canndo i hear that with some spawn you have to soak it for around 24 hours so the endospores "hatch" and can be killed by the 90 min PC. does popcorn not have the same endospores or WBS or Rye? i believe i had a problem with the bacillus that causes wet spots. and i believe it is from not soaking my WBS long enough. I just dont wanna lose more time and money with the popcorn.


----------



## canndo (Nov 18, 2013)

dank smoker420 said:


> hey canndo i hear that with some spawn you have to soak it for around 24 hours so the endospores "hatch" and can be killed by the 90 min PC. does popcorn not have the same endospores or WBS or Rye? i believe i had a problem with the bacillus that causes wet spots. and i believe it is from not soaking my WBS long enough. I just dont wanna lose more time and money with the popcorn.


You can let your corn go for a day or so, so that the endospores germinate and then do your sterilization, yes. I've done it with pesky batches, but 4 hours at 15 lbs will kill about anything.


----------



## MrMcFreely (Nov 18, 2013)

Anyone ever order the shroom kit outta high times?


----------



## dank smoker420 (Nov 22, 2013)

canndo said:


> You can let your corn go for a day or so, so that the endospores germinate and then do your sterilization, yes. I've done it with pesky batches, but 4 hours at 15 lbs will kill about anything.


so i could essentially PC for 4 around 4 hours without the 24 hour soak and i should be sterile?


----------



## dank smoker420 (Nov 22, 2013)

MrMcFreely said:


> Anyone ever order the shroom kit outta high times?


i have not but alot of people here seem to be against them since you can get your own bags to put your own substrate or spawn in it and inoculate it. and it can be alot cheaper than the kits


----------



## technical dan (Nov 26, 2013)

you can reuse most of the stuff you get you cannot reuse a kit


----------



## MadDog607 (Dec 8, 2013)

Cool. I never thought of fruiting right in the jar. I think one of these would look nice as a center piece on my living room table. When i make jars i usually end up with one that is only half full and throw it out. Def going to use it next time. 

Not sure if this was mentioned, but if you want a really good pinset you need evaporation from the top of the casing. a little misting with distilled water and fanning 3X per day for 3 minutes will do. This is for bulk only. Not sure about cakes.

As far as tamms if you think you may have a tam simply smell it. If it smells like shrooms you are good. If it smells funny or bad most likely you have a tam.


----------



## canndo (Dec 8, 2013)

And of course if the contaminant is a strain of aspergillis, you will have inhaled a carcinogenic toxin. I am fairly certain I contracted pnemonia from exposure to a black pin mold. Don't sniff contaminants. This Tec was not designed for fanning or rapid respiration or evaporation and it is not needed for such small surface areas.


----------



## MadDog607 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah i wouldn't go sniffing any black tam. I wear a mask over my mouth and nose when i work with shroomies and i forgot not everyone does. Sorry if anyone got hurt.


----------



## canndo (Dec 9, 2013)

MadDog607 said:


> Yeah i wouldn't go sniffing any black tam. I wear a mask over my mouth and nose when i work with shroomies and i forgot not everyone does. Sorry if anyone got hurt.



People, especially folks who grow plants, don't realize that the other kingdom tends to make very very nasty stuff and when it is concentrated can cause serious and permanent damage to people. people should lend a care to what it is that they are spreading around when they seek to cultivate molds and fungus. they are oftens soooo afraid of mushrooms as being so poisonous as to refrain from even touching them but have no problem getting spores up into their nasal passges and lungs. Hell, even oyster mushrooms can cause resperatory issues when the spore load is high enough, and a heavy cub grow will taint the entire house purple.


----------



## TheGoodGrower (Dec 20, 2013)

This is an awesome thread! Thanks for sharing this info with us!!


----------



## toronjadeoro (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for a great post! I know you mentioned in your first entry that you need 2 syringes of "what have you." Does this really mean I can use any variety of psychedelic mushroom at all? Specifically, I have these varieties in mind: a. Psilocybe cyanescens : Wavy Cap b. Panaeolus (Copelandia) cambodginiensis : Thailand, Suphanburi Goliath(TM) c. Panaeolus (Copelandia) cyanescens : Hawaiian d. Panaeolus (Copelandia) cambodginiensis : Sandose Domesticate

I probably chose some difficult varieties for a 1st time grower, but this technique seems very promising if it will work for all of these. I had thought that some varieties required manure, etc. 

Also, the only coir I have access to is pretty rough stuff. It is not homogenous at all, but it is coconut fiber. It is literally long, somewhat moist shreds and strings of coconut fiber stuffed into a bag and sold in the Caribbean (I don't think it is processed, and it is definitely not compacted into shapes). Could I use this and if so, would you recommend I prepare/decontaminate/homogenize/dry it in some way before using it? Thanks!


----------



## canndo (Jan 13, 2014)

toronjadeoro said:


> Thanks for a great post! I know you mentioned in your first entry that you need 2 syringes of "what have you." Does this really mean I can use any variety of psychedelic mushroom at all? Specifically, I have these varieties in mind: a. Psilocybe cyanescens : Wavy Cap b. Panaeolus (Copelandia) cambodginiensis : Thailand, Suphanburi Goliath(TM) c. Panaeolus (Copelandia) cyanescens : Hawaiian d. Panaeolus (Copelandia) cambodginiensis : Sandose Domesticate
> 
> I probably chose some difficult varieties for a 1st time grower, but this technique seems very promising if it will work for all of these. I had thought that some varieties required manure, etc.
> 
> Also, the only coir I have access to is pretty rough stuff. It is not homogenous at all, but it is coconut fiber. It is literally long, somewhat moist shreds and strings of coconut fiber stuffed into a bag and sold in the Caribbean (I don't think it is processed, and it is definitely not compacted into shapes). Could I use this and if so, would you recommend I prepare/decontaminate/homogenize/dry it in some way before using it? Thanks!



Some of those are real tough to grow and not suitable for this method. Start with cubes and then do your research.


----------



## dsyas (Jan 24, 2014)

will pint jars be ok for this tek and also where is it I can find this 25lb bag popcorn


----------



## canndo (Jan 24, 2014)

dsyas said:


> will pint jars be ok for this tek and also where is it I can find this 25lb bag popcorn



Pints will work, if you can't find 25 lbs, just get smaller bags - cost a bit more is all.


----------



## Kervork (Jan 28, 2014)

As a side note, just because you see contamination in a jar don't throw it out. I did some G2G transfers in open air, got green trich growing in there. Left it alone for a few weeks and the the mushrooms kicked its ass. If the whole damn thing is green toss it. Couple spots wait and see.


----------



## canndo (Jan 29, 2014)

Kervork said:


> As a side note, just because you see contamination in a jar don't throw it out. I did some G2G transfers in open air, got green trich growing in there. Left it alone for a few weeks and the the mushrooms kicked its ass. If the whole damn thing is green toss it. Couple spots wait and see.


not with this tek. You run the risk of spreaing the contamination to other jars and altering the microflura of the house. Zero tolerance.


----------



## kliptoe (Jan 31, 2014)

hi guys,

complete virgin iam with this site an growing anything. but would be hugely appreciated if you can help me out....

right, for starters
i have read all of this thread and the one which is 100 pages plus now
im using your technique but smaller scale as cannot get a huge pc
now ...... ive got golden teacher spores and i am on my second try as nothin happened at all on my first effort in ant of the 12 jars..... not even any contamination
so ive bought a couple more syringes from another source an tried again, and so far nothing

few things im thinking it could be,
am i innoculating the jars too soon after coming out of pc, the jars are still hot is it killing the spores ?
am i over cooking the popcorn? it takes roughly 2hrs to get the popcorn to split ?
where i keep the jars is roughly 22/23 c is that still not warm enough ?

many thanks

p.s amazing threads guys, loving it .... keep it up


----------



## canndo (Jan 31, 2014)

You are likely innoculating too hot. Relax. This works, you know it does because you got no contamination. Btw, of you ate dead sure you have nothing in the jars growing, give them another squirt.


----------



## stressedtoaster (Jan 31, 2014)

how often do you replace the bags you cover the jars with


----------



## kliptoe (Jan 31, 2014)

thankyou canndo, 

i do trust it works, im sure i read somewhere about temperatures in regards to spores

i have followed your instructions to every last detail , my bathroom has never been so clean.. ha

the jars have been hot even after sitting in pc for half hour
i will leave jars for another couple days if nothing then i will squirt again

thankyou


----------



## canndo (Jan 31, 2014)

stressedtoaster said:


> how often do you replace the bags you cover the jars with


you don't, no point.


----------



## kliptoe (Feb 8, 2014)

wow, how cool is it when you see the first ever . . . lil bit of myc 

buzzing 

those extra squirts worked


----------



## kliptoe (Feb 11, 2014)

hi guys,

just hoping you could answer a few questions, about popcorn substrate depth .....
what is the optimal depth for a substrate ?
and why ? 
think i read somewhere about if it is too deep it could create too much heat or something
and what is the shallowest you could get away with ??

many thanks


----------



## canndo (Feb 11, 2014)

Depends on the substrate, and the arrangement. I doubt you will have a problem with 4 inches and as little as one


----------



## supermanlives (Feb 14, 2014)

I love this site already unlike the old one we can discuss other natural stuff....... I have no chance of growing shrooms tho as nobody ships to cali that I can find....


----------



## technical dan (Feb 16, 2014)

a trusted friend in another state would ship there if you know such a person. unless youre near the edge of the state and get a p.o. box in the adjacent state


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there an easy home cultivation tek for Pan Cyans?


----------



## technical dan (Feb 26, 2014)

do the same thing you would with cubes but have some manure in your spawn or substrate (tho they have been fruited without it). I think the temps are a little cooler than cubes maybe 60-70 degrees f.


----------



## iconoclast (Apr 7, 2014)

I've used popcorn and it produced weak shrooms. It is contaminate resistant but that is probably the reason the shrooms are weak. I've always been happy with birdseed. I know some don't like it but I don't know why.


----------



## canndo (Apr 18, 2014)

iconoclast said:


> I've used popcorn and it produced weak shrooms. It is contaminate resistant but that is probably the reason the shrooms are weak. I've always been happy with birdseed. I know some don't like it but I don't know why.


I have heard this before, however remember, they are not plants but survive by breaking complex substances into simple ones, in short, they make their own nutrients. Try growing your green smelly ladies on a diet of nothing but cardboard, ain't gonna happen. But certain decomposers will happily run their entire life cycle on it.

certainly the concentration of raw materials will make a difference, there are cases where one can sweeten a substrate with sugars or carbs or protein and in some instances alter the nutritional value of the fruit but this is rare and specific.

in my experience no normal substrate will affect the active chemical content of the mushroom growing on it to any noticeable degree.


----------



## canndo (Apr 18, 2014)

one more thing all readers should remember, this tek was meant to be the lowest common denominator of simple. I have been on a mission to stop people from doing their first grow with pf tek but claiming that pf tek is bad without offering an alternative is just being cynical. To anyone who has read this far and may still be confused or unconvinced, don't worry, try it. I used this method for several years, it lacks sophistication, it is at first frightening in its simplicity but it will yield many times more mushrooms than pf in a fraction of the time and dispenses with all of the convolution of cakes and birthing, fruiting chambers, heating pads, fanning, dunking, rolling, tyveck, hole drilling, injection ports, rice grinding, consolidation and uncertainty. Do yourself a favor and try it before you fall for a system that was designed to sell syringes first and grow mushrooms second.


----------



## bsol (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

My mycellium was growing very strong in all jars. When I added verm/coir the mycellium I had not shaken for a few days. After four days, the mycellium has not climbed climbed up the dirt at all. The mycellium is also getting weaker; its not as whispy as it used to be. I touched the dirt of one, and it is still moist. I am thinking the following:

1) I did not bake the dirt for long enough/hot enough and there is something in it thats killing the myc.
2) The dirt is packed too tightly or there is too much dirt (its probably two inches or more)

Any ideas? How long should I wait before I should panic?


----------



## iconoclast (Apr 18, 2014)

canndo said:


> I have heard this before, however remember, they are not plants but survive by breaking complex substances into simple ones, in short, they make their own nutrients. Try growing your green smelly ladies on a diet of nothing but cardboard, ain't gonna happen. But certain decomposers will happily run their entire life cycle on it.
> 
> certainly the concentration of raw materials will make a difference, there are cases where one can sweeten a substrate with sugars or carbs or protein and in some instances alter the nutritional value of the fruit but this is rare and specific.
> 
> in my experience no normal substrate will affect the active chemical content of the mushroom growing on it to any noticeable degree.


Interesting sir. I really can't say much about it other than my experience. They were so contaminate resistant, I was able to successfully do open air, grain to grain, inoculation. I've never been successful with that using any other sub.

People often claim that manure is the best substrate. I will be able to give my opinion on that some time in the future.


----------



## canndo (Apr 18, 2014)

manure is a great substate if you like playing with shit.


----------



## canndo (Apr 18, 2014)

bsol said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My mycellium was growing very strong in all jars. When I added verm/coir the mycellium I had not shaken for a few days. After four days, the mycellium has not climbed climbed up the dirt at all. The mycellium is also getting weaker; its not as whispy as it used to be. I touched the dirt of one, and it is still moist. I am thinking the following:
> 
> ...


two inches is a bit much. It should still be grawing through. Moisture might be light or you could have a hidden contamination. Tha pack is not critical, don't panic yet. Might be a ph problem tho.


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 19, 2014)

What kind of ph range do want? Is misting with ph adjusted water a good idea? Or just distilled serialized? Do you keep the box of jars exposed to much light?


----------



## canndo (Apr 20, 2014)

JustADudeMan said:


> What kind of ph range do want? Is misting with ph adjusted water a good idea? Or just distilled serialized? Do you keep the box of jars exposed to much light?


a little on the basic side. No, you are too late to alter the ph with water. I've seen the mycelium fail to run if hydrated lime was used in excess, if there was a hidden contamination at the casing boundary layer, if the casing was very wet or dry or if it was packed too loosely. Also, I have never gotten it to run through pure vermiculite.

tylerrr claims there is some benifit to a little light early on. I have always exposed them to ambient untill I cased, then total darkness till trigger.


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry in a newb with Mushies, what are you referring to by trigger? 
Is there any benefit to adding a little coffee grinds to the casing mix along with Verm coir and gypsum ,to boost nitrogen?


----------



## canndo (Apr 21, 2014)

JustADudeMan said:


> Sorry in a newb with Mushies, what are you referring to by trigger?
> Is there any benefit to adding a little coffee grinds to the casing mix along with Verm coir and gypsum ,to boost nitrogen?


 coffe grounds are a bit acidic. I wouldn't unless you up your gypsum. Dont forget these are not plants.

while you can just wait, it is usually better with some mushrooms if you cause them to fruit with cold, or a change in co2 levels or light.


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the great source of info.
Do you have any other reliable informative sources? Websites, books etc.. I've been browsing shroomery and shroom talk..
Just ordered my golden teacher print...gunna give er a go and see what happens..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey. IDK if you have had a chance to check out my grow, here it is https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/800333-dark-side-moon.html#post10219091 I will be doing an update here in a few if you'd like to checks them out..  thanks.


JustADudeMan said:


> Ok, thanks for the great source of info.
> Do you have any other reliable informative sources? Websites, books etc.. I've been browsing shroomery and shroom talk..
> Just ordered my golden teacher print...gunna give er a go and see what happens..


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey. IDK if you have had a chance to check out my grow, here it is https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/800333-dark-side-moon.html#post10219091 I will be doing an update here in a few if you'd like to checks them out..  thanks.


Hey, I have checked out that thread, looks good man! It was what gave me the final push to try my brown thumb : D


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

HAHA.  thanks. yeah it certainly has been a adventure. But a good 1 no doubt.. 


JustADudeMan said:


> Hey, I have checked out that thread, looks good man! It was what gave me the final push to try my brown thumb : D


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> HAHA.  thanks. yeah it certainly has been a adventure. But a good 1 no doubt..


Yea it looks like it's going to be a great learning experience, planning on doing canndo's "easy" method, and eventually work into bulk mono tubs,

I'll have to start a thread once I get everything lined up, till then, I'm jut soaking in as much info as I can,


----------



## canndo (Apr 21, 2014)

The very best source for all things mushrooms is by Paul Stamets, I don't recall the name of his first book but that is the bible.


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 21, 2014)

canndo said:


> The very best source for all things mushrooms is by Paul Stamets, I don't recall the name of his first book but that is the bible.


10-4 I'll be hitting the library tomorrow, thanks


----------



## bsol (Apr 23, 2014)

canndo said:


> two inches is a bit much. It should still be grawing through. Moisture might be light or you could have a hidden contamination. Tha pack is not critical, don't panic yet. Might be a ph problem tho.


Ok, so its been nine days since I added the dirt. On half of my six jars, the mycellium has reached up about 1/4" into the dirt. I've been spraying with water about once a day. The temperature is ~74˚F. I guess I should just wait it out?

One thing is I might have no sterilized the verm/coir properly. I had it in the oven for ~2 hours, but I never measured the inner temperature. The outer temperature at some point got to 180˚F (though not for the entire time). I hear the verm has trich in it - could that be preventing my myc from growing? If there is trich though, shouldn't that have colonized by rye berries?


----------



## canndo (Apr 23, 2014)

bsol said:


> Ok, so its been nine days since I added the dirt. On half of my six jars, the mycellium has reached up about 1/4" into the dirt. I've been spraying with water about once a day. The temperature is ~74˚F. I guess I should just wait it out?
> 
> One thing is I might have no sterilized the verm/coir properly. I had it in the oven for ~2 hours, but I never measured the inner temperature. The outer temperature at some point got to 180˚F (though not for the entire time). I hear the verm has trich in it - could that be preventing my myc from growing? If there is trich though, shouldn't that have colonized by rye berries?


 
I think it is coir and or peat moss that is innoculated with trich. It will not inhibit your growth, if you have any, and the conditions are right it will s imply begin to grow green mold. You should just wait it out. When the mycelium just reaches the surface, you can spray several times a day, both to knock down the mycelium and to give you something to do. Patience, if you see those little  fingers in the soil you are good. start looking for tiny little knots in the "fingers", once you see them, you know you are on your way.


----------



## klozetgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Was just asked by an investor in my closet grow to look up on how to grow mushys got to say this method sounds pretty awesome only thing that is "intimidating" is finding spores of course have yet to try but great thread it is much appreciated


----------



## ULEN (Apr 24, 2014)

I've fucked so many jars with 3 different ripped condoms and shot nothing but blanks so far. 

I used a rye and brf for subs. Nada.


----------



## FuzzyCheeseburger (Apr 24, 2014)

This is the one I used to do my jars 
Can I take the stuff out of the jar and put it in a bigger container to make a bigger yield?
Mine only came out to be only one jar so I'm trying to get as much as I can out of it :3


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm going out on a limb here to say if you lost the other jars, contamination is definitely your biggest issue, trying to go pro will still playing highschool don't work, to go big at this point would probably open you last jar up to the same issue the others had,..
Again, just a guess, I've never grown em, however I've been reading lots to get ready for my first run, 
Hope all the works out for ya, keep us posted 

Cheers!


----------



## canndo (Apr 24, 2014)

ULEN said:


> I've fucked so many jars with 3 different ripped condoms and shot nothing but blanks so far.
> 
> I used a rye and brf for subs. Nada.


 if you get nothing then it is your syringes


----------



## ULEN (Apr 24, 2014)

canndo said:


> if you get nothing then it is your syringes


Thanks for breaking the news on my sterility. Easy to say I should have bought seeds instead. But dang, I should have bought seeds instead.


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2014)

ULEN said:


> Thanks for breaking the news on my sterility. Easy to say I should have bought seeds instead. But dang, I should have bought seeds instead.


 seeds? There are no seeds in mushrooms. What are you using?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2014)

AWESOME THREAD, I LOVE EASY! WHEN IV READ ENUFF TO ATTEMPT THIS ILL DEF POST RESULTS! THANKS! DOWNLOADING THAT MUSHROOMS N THEIR ALLIES ASAP...


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, seeds,


----------



## ULEN (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, mushroom seeds. You put them in rock wool and grow mushroom trees. They have regular an fem seeds as well.

SMH. Or maybe I was talking about sunflower seeds. 

Rocket science at its finest.


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ULEN said:


> Yeah, mushroom seeds. You put them in rock wool and grow mushroom trees. They have regular an fem seeds as well.
> 
> SMH. Or maybe I was talking about sunflower seeds.
> 
> Rocket science at its finest.


I think you mean Rocket Surgery,... Or Brain Science, one of the two...

Either way,

I mail ordered seeds from spores101.com, golden teacher,
Can't wait 
Got my rockwool soaking now : |


----------



## ULEN (Apr 25, 2014)

My bad. I always get both of those mixed up. Not my cup of crack. 

But good looking out on the spores. I'll just need a rock wool to match with it.


----------



## ULEN (Apr 25, 2014)

Neil deGrasse Tyson just told me the mushroom magic has to be perfect for a spore or nay.

One spore will create a planetary system to munch on.


----------



## canndo (Apr 26, 2014)

ULEN said:


> Neil deGrasse Tyson just told me the mushroom magic has to be perfect for a spore or nay.
> 
> One spore will create a planetary system to munch on.


 
nope , it has to be two,mushrooms gota have sex too.


----------



## bsol (Apr 30, 2014)

canndo said:


> I think it is coir and or peat moss that is innoculated with trich. It will not inhibit your growth, if you have any, and the conditions are right it will s imply begin to grow green mold. You should just wait it out. When the mycelium just reaches the surface, you can spray several times a day, both to knock down the mycelium and to give you something to do. Patience, if you see those little fingers in the soil you are good. start looking for tiny little knots in the "fingers", once you see them, you know you are on your way.


Ok, so its now been 16 days since I first put the coir/verm on top. Three of the jars had some greenish growth on some rye grains, so I tossed those. For these three jars, the myc didn't climb at all into the dirt.

For the three other jars, the myc has climbed up the dirt a bit (and from what I can tell is still climbing). They still have a lot a ways to go to get the surface. I have been spraying them, but should I not until it gets to the surface?

Also, in two of the good jars, within the rye in some spots there are small yellowish spheres. It looks like honey. They are probably 1 mm in diameter. Are these some kind of contams?


----------



## canndo (Apr 30, 2014)

bsol said:


> Ok, so its now been 16 days since I first put the coir/verm on top. Three of the jars had some greenish growth on some rye grains, so I tossed those. For these three jars, the myc didn't climb at all into the dirt.
> 
> For the three other jars, the myc has climbed up the dirt a bit (and from what I can tell is still climbing). They still have a lot a ways to go to get the surface. I have been spraying them, but should I not until it gets to the surface?
> 
> Also, in two of the good jars, within the rye in some spots there are small yellowish spheres. It looks like honey. They are probably 1 mm in diameter. Are these some kind of contams?


Your trich got in the interface between the casing and the substrate, that is why the mycelium didn't move through. No, I think those spheres are just exudate from the mycelium, maybe you are keeping things a tad too hot. Yes, keep misting, you don't want the soil on top to dry out. In fact, check, if it is dry, that would explain your slowdown. It shouldn't take much longer for your mycelium to reach the surface.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Apr 30, 2014)

so i've got an indoor wormbin in my house. can i still do this method or would the inevitable microbiota in there pose too much of a contamination risk? I can move the worm bin if it would be a problem for the say 4-6 weeks of the whole process, so should i just go ahead and do that to minimize risk?


----------



## Dr.J20 (Apr 30, 2014)

oh, i'm sorry, excuse my manners. Thank you so much for this how-to! i think its rockin!


----------



## canndo (May 1, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> so i've got an indoor wormbin in my house. can i still do this method or would the inevitable microbiota in there pose too much of a contamination risk? I can move the worm bin if it would be a problem for the say 4-6 weeks of the whole process, so should i just go ahead and do that to minimize risk?


 I would. My bin has gnats that like fungus, a lot. It always stays outside.


----------



## Dr.J20 (May 1, 2014)

Yeah, its may now, i think i can find a shaded spot out back. i just worry they'll escape into the wild, or that the bins will attract raccoons and coyotes and such, but i guess with a lid on they'll be fine. house vacuuming tonight! no more woman so i'm using as much soap as i fucking please hahaha


----------



## canndo (May 1, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> Yeah, its may now, i think i can find a shaded spot out back. i just worry they'll escape into the wild, or that the bins will attract raccoons and coyotes and such, but i guess with a lid on they'll be fine. house vacuuming tonight! no more woman so i'm using as much soap as i fucking please hahaha


 
Your red wigglers will not


Dr.J20 said:


> Yeah, its may now, i think i can find a shaded spot out back. i just worry they'll escape into the wild, or that the bins will attract raccoons and coyotes and such, but i guess with a lid on they'll be fine. house vacuuming tonight! no more woman so i'm using as much soap as i fucking please hahaha


escape - they hate the light and like the food. Your earthworms would rather be in the ground anyway and don't eat much of your waste. I have no problems with rats or such when I use a good thick layer of bedding, coir if I am rich, newspaper if I am not. BTW, if you should continue wth this hobby, your well eaten worm compost makes a great additive to bulk grows, about 20 percent. I've used higher percentages in dung lovers and I even put some in my wood chips for oysters. They love it.


----------



## Dr.J20 (May 1, 2014)

canndo said:


> Your red wigglers will not
> 
> 
> escape - they hate the light and like the food. Your earthworms would rather be in the ground anyway and don't eat much of your waste. I have no problems with rats or such when I use a good thick layer of bedding, coir if I am rich, newspaper if I am not. BTW, if you should continue wth this hobby, your well eaten worm compost makes a great additive to bulk grows, about 20 percent. I've used higher percentages in dung lovers and I even put some in my wood chips for oysters. They love it.


Great to know man!


----------



## Dr.J20 (May 3, 2014)

Ok, so i've been cleaning since thursday and i can't get my whole house completely clean. it was built in 1942 and it has been a rental for 15 years. i don't think i'm going to be able to meet the standards. can i use my cedar closet and make it a completely clean room, and keep everything in there for the whole process, or will my contamination risk be too high to be worth it? I can do 24 jars if its likely to be a probabilities game. 
be easy,
Dr.J


----------



## SmokenToke1 (May 4, 2014)

I'd love to grow some mushrooms, just so that I can have a steady, ready, risk-free supply, but MAN does that not sound like "the easy way" at all.  I grew 'em once out of a ready-made growbox, and that worked nice, but this is a bit too much of a project for me at the moment. Have to spend way more time than I want to on my evil day job. :/


----------



## canndo (May 4, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> Ok, so i've been cleaning since thursday and i can't get my whole house completely clean. it was built in 1942 and it has been a rental for 15 years. i don't think i'm going to be able to meet the standards. can i use my cedar closet and make it a completely clean room, and keep everything in there for the whole process, or will my contamination risk be too high to be worth it? I can do 24 jars if its likely to be a probabilities game.
> be easy,
> Dr.J


 give it a shot. It is all about stagnant air.


----------



## canndo (May 4, 2014)

SmokenToke1 said:


> I'd love to grow some mushrooms, just so that I can have a steady, ready, risk-free supply, but MAN does that not sound like "the easy way" at all.  I grew 'em once out of a ready-made growbox, and that worked nice, but this is a bit too much of a project for me at the moment. Have to spend way more time than I want to on my evil day job. :/


 if cleaning your house and doing your laundry is hard... I dont know what to tell you.


----------



## coloradotoad (Jun 6, 2014)

I seecwhat you mean on my size of cakes but still please answer my qs


----------



## canndo (Jun 6, 2014)

coloradotoad said:


> I seecwhat you mean on my size of cakes but still please answer my qs


 what is the question


----------



## yktind (Jun 6, 2014)

Saving this. Been wanting to get away BRF cakes.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 11, 2014)

Whats the best way to obtain spores? Where does one get them?


----------



## yktind (Jun 11, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Whats the best way to obtain spores? Where does one get them?


Check out The Shroomery and go to their vendors. They usually hook up a free spore syringe if you tell the vendor you are a member at theShroomery


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 11, 2014)

yktind said:


> Check out The Shroomery and go to their vendors. They usually hook up a free spore syringe if you tell the vendor you are a member at theShroomery


Cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 25, 2014)

yktind said:


> Saving this. Been wanting to get away BRF cakes.


 I tell everyone to stay away from BRF cakes... Mine were slow to colonize, cant grain-to-grain, and end results were small!
Popcorn over rye? Thanks for the info. I just thought it was cheaper and had no other benefits. Getting the right moisture content from rye is an art! I got it down but I am still interested in popcorn for the next round!


----------



## canndo (Jun 25, 2014)

to be fare, I have read accounts where cakes were grated with a cheese grater into pasteurized substrate with spectacular results. I have no reason to doubt them but for the most part it is a silly way to get around the need for a single tool that costs under 100 dollars.

is there anyone who grows hydro that does not have a ph meter? Would a hydro grower even consider an involved process if growing pot just because they didn't want to have to buy a meter?

that is the real reason for pf. The process was invented so one man could get rich selling spore syringes (may he rest in peace).

the guy was a genius. He had to figure out how to get people to buy syringes and not be put off by the prospect of buying something that is foreign to most kitchens.

he knew that no one who understands mushrooms would ever buy more than one syringe from him, ever.

so he created a system that screamed through syringes (one per half pint), and did not absolutely require a cooker. As long as his customers didn't have a cooker,they could never get off their little dependence on his method.

I don't believe he could have realized that his method would embed itself in drug culture as the "easiest" way to grow mushrooms.

oh, and before he went to jail for including a printed description of his tek with the syringe, he made millions.

died if liver failure, yep c I think.


----------



## Luckeyluc (Jul 3, 2014)

not sure if im allowed to post links to shops, but this are some great kits i use for growing mushrooms.
just take the box, fill it with water and put the lid on top. wait for 12 hours and remove all water that isnt absorbed.
place it in the plastic bag and close the bag with a clip, wait 3 weeks and you've got your own mushrooms.
http://azarius.net/smartshop/magic-mushrooms/grow-kits/


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 8, 2014)

agreed
my first and only time growing mushies I cheese grated my cakes and mixed them with a 30/70 coir/verm
let re colonize in a small tub that fitted into my SGFC
and I had some amazing results


----------



## Greeengal (Aug 13, 2014)

I was wondering how long from gathering materials to harvesting will this tek take? Does growing shrooms emit any kind of smell that would make growing stealthily a problem? Also, due to student budget restrictions, could I boil/steam the jars for a couple hours instead of buying a pressure cooker?


----------



## canndo (Aug 14, 2014)

canndo said:


> to be fare, I have read accounts where cakes were grated with a cheese grater into pasteurized substrate with spectacular results. I have no reason to doubt them but for the most part it is a silly way to get around the need for a single tool that costs under 100 dollars.
> 
> is there anyone who grows hydro that does not have a ph meter? Would a hydro grower even consider an involved process if growing pot just because they didn't want to have to buy a meter?
> 
> ...


 
to correct. Hr never went to prison but was under house detention for a year. He claims he never made more than a million or so and his conviction was questionable, his lawyer didn't know anything nor did the judge.

consider. I can legally sell you a pamphlet describing this method. I could also sell you spores, legally in all but three states yet sending those two legal items in the same package is a federal offense?


----------



## canndo (Aug 14, 2014)

Greeengal said:


> I was wondering how long from gathering materials to harvesting will this tek take? Does growing shrooms emit any kind of smell that would make growing stealthily a problem? Also, due to student budget restrictions, could I boil/steam the jars for a couple hours instead of buying a pressure cooker?


 
if there is any smell you did something horribly wrong.

figure a month from start to fruit.

This method is predicated on a pressure cooker. I do not understand the resistance to purchasing this one tool. You can get a good single jar cooker at bed bath and beyond for twenty dollars.

I also do not understand why people are mentioning pf tek on this particular sticky.

this is in response to that method. It is for new growers, it will not produce like a bulk method but it is far superior to pf in yield and ease. And yield far surpasses those little pucks


----------



## Greeengal (Aug 16, 2014)

Is there a partcular strain of cubes that you recommend?


----------



## Greeengal (Aug 20, 2014)

There are so many strains to choose from and I just have no idea.


----------



## yktind (Aug 20, 2014)

Greeengal said:


> There are so many strains to choose from and I just have no idea.


I know this wasn't directed at me, but my first grow was Golden Teachers. I like them and it was super easy. I don't have any other strains to compare though.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 23, 2014)

Greeengal said:


> I was wondering how long from gathering materials to harvesting will this tek take? Does growing shrooms emit any kind of smell that would make growing stealthily a problem? Also, due to student budget restrictions, could I boil/steam the jars for a couple hours *instead of buying a pressure cooker?*


wal mart i believe sells a small pressure cooker for like 30 bucks, will fit i think 4-5 1 pint jars in it. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-6-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Cooker/931856


nice read Cando. hope all is well with you man.

just wanted to add that when i first started my mushrooms a while back Cando persuaded me to use popcorn and it worked really well. I found casing to be the most difficult part,


----------



## Greeengal (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 24, 2014)

Greeengal said:


> Is there a partcular strain of cubes that you recommend?


golden teachers are among the easiest to grow, for a beginner i would recommend them. people claim they are not "potent" but a good 1/8th of dry teachers will put you in a nice place. I had some really nice flushes with them that yeilded over a Oz dry each flush so having to eat a whole 1/8th shouldnt be too big of a deal.  hopefully Canndo can chime in as well since this is his thread and he will have some more expert advice.


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Aug 25, 2014)

The Hawks Eye is a great place to get spores and spore prints: http://www.thehawkseye.com/

Here's a four part video of the famous PF Tek (Brown Rice Flour Tek): http://www.mushroomvideos.com/BRF-Pf-Tek

You can make the video bigger by going to "Options" and then clicking "Fullscreen Mode"
There's also written information below the videos.
I downloaded their 2 Disc DVD about 3 years ago, very useful information. 

In my opinion though, growbags are great for beginners because it shows you the various growth stages when everything goes right. The downside is the cost per yield and the RELATIVELY low yields when fruiting in the bag. However, You can also use growbags to colonize your substrate, instead of fruiting them in the bags, you just let the mycelium fully colonize and then you break it up and use it like "seed" in your bulk substrate.

As others have said, the Shroomery and the Shroomery Vendors List is your best friend in the world of mushrooms.


----------



## edsmith (Aug 29, 2014)

Magic Spores Shop i found them interesting because of its user friendly online store. Its easy to find which spore you would like to buy. At http://www.magic-spores-shop.com/ all the cultivation stuff available with worldwide shipping facility.


----------



## Breko (Sep 15, 2014)

What would the ideal temperature/amount of ambient light in the room used for fruiting?


----------



## Amanita Versicula (Sep 22, 2014)

Kervork said:


> My method differs.
> 
> Step 1. Make liquid culture using spore syringe.
> Step 2. Inject sterile grain jars.
> ...



do the slug really eat the shrooms/ saw a bunch where I had planted my Mycelium mats! so maybe they did grow. effing slugs!


----------



## bsol (Oct 23, 2014)

So my second attempt is going very well! I put tin foil over the jars once the mycelium reaches the surface of the casing. I wasn't sure if I should wait until the myc covers the entire surface of the casing?

Also, what is border breaking, and why is it bad? I hear that term a lot.


----------



## booms111 (Oct 23, 2014)

Breko said:


> What would the ideal temperature/amount of ambient light in the room used for fruiting?


Low to mid 70s i like and i use a 20watt flourecant over each greenhouse.


----------



## booms111 (Oct 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Whats the best way to obtain spores? Where does one get them?


Ralphster's spores


----------



## booms111 (Oct 23, 2014)

Greeengal said:


> Is there a partcular strain of cubes that you recommend?


Penis envy and venezuelas best ive had straight out of needle without isolation work.

I dont come in this area much but ive been a member of shroomery for about 14 years.


----------



## canndo (Oct 23, 2014)

Ideal temp is high 70s. Border break is when mushrooms form on the sides.it is a light issue.


----------



## bsol (Nov 3, 2014)

So my three jars are growing very well! One of the mushrooms has opened up, so I decided to pick it. Since the jar is stuffed with shrooms, I couldn't pick it from the base and just kind of ripped it loose. There is quite a large stub. Should I be worried about it rotting?

Also, in a jar do you expect to pick shrooms continually or should I pick them all at once?

Lastly, I just put the shroom in a paper towel and put it in the refrigerator. How long will it last? Is there an easier and better way to store?


----------



## canndo (Nov 4, 2014)

It can rkt, yes, they dont last long in the fridge and you lose calibration as they dry. They tend to retain strength but lose weight so you dont kniw how much to eat.

You shiuld oick them all to make way for the next flush.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 11, 2014)

Any thoughts on putting some of these jars in the grow room to supplement CO2 production?


----------



## canndo (Nov 11, 2014)

cant hurt. Wood lovers seem to produce more co2 but all of them put out plenty.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 15, 2014)

canndo said:


> cant hurt. Wood lovers seem to produce more co2 but all of them put out plenty.


So no big issues with the light cycles etc? I was thinking of building shelves in the top corners of my tents and putting the jars above the lights. It's not an immediate pressing concern, but it seems like a neat way to up your CO2 without investing too much money and also getting some return for the effort. Nobody does it better than nature, right? A little greener than burning propane too.


----------



## Scroga (Nov 16, 2014)

Wish I could find a ghetto tutorial

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe ghettos the wrong word. .. user friendly? 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 25, 2014)

booms111 said:


> Penis envy and venezuelas best ive had straight out of needle without isolation work.
> 
> I dont come in this area much but ive been a member of shroomery for about 14 years.


So you knew the great chinacat!


----------



## booms111 (Nov 25, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> So you knew the great chinacat!


hes the guy that wrote about taking thumbprints of concentrate and tripping out i believe or something along those lines. That was so long ago hard to remember. thats about all i remember of him though. I was more into the cultivation forum there.


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 25, 2014)

He didn't just write about it my friend. He did that shit.


----------



## Greenunity (Nov 30, 2014)

So, I'm pretty sure I will be doing this in a month or so, but I have a few questions. Sorry if they're noobish but I am new at this, I have more background knowledge in cannabis growing.

Do they require much light? I was thinking of growing it in a closet, maybe stuck in a drawer for stealth purposes but that would be dark.
Could you reuse the substrate/casing for a separate grow at a later date? Or do you have to buy the popcorn, coir, and vermiculite again?
How do you pick them without disturbing the mycelium so you can get a second or third flush?
Could you cook the vermiculite/coir casing in advance and simply leave it covered in a pan until it's needed?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Greenunity said:


> So, I'm pretty sure I will be doing this in a month or so, but I have a few questions. Sorry if they're noobish but I am new at this, I have more background knowledge in cannabis growing.
> 
> Do they require much light? I was thinking of growing it in a closet, maybe stuck in a drawer for stealth purposes but that would be dark.
> Could you reuse the substrate/casing for a separate grow at a later date? Or do you have to buy the popcorn, coir, and vermiculite again?
> ...


Much light no...In fact I have had casings left in the foil to long start poppin em....Temp is a big factor(75-80) ....FAE is another thing to be taken into consideration.....You also need a 15psi Pressure Cooker....Yes you can reuse substrates to inoculate more spawn....But your better off making LC's and fresh jars JMO until you get your process down also twist your mushroom's off gently...Hope that help's a little


----------



## Greenunity (Nov 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Much light no...In fact I have had casings left in the foil to long start poppin em....Temp is a big factor(75-80) ....FAE is another thing to be taken into consideration.....You also need a 15psi Pressure Cooker....Yes you can reuse substrates to inoculate more spawn....But your better off making LC's and fresh jars JMO until you get your process down also twist your mushroom's off gently...Hope that help's a little


So they don't need much, but do need some? As in, I couldn't just leave the jars in a closed drawer in a closet without some kind of light?
Also, why bottled water when hydrating the casing?
Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Greenunity said:


> So they don't need much, but do need some? As in, I couldn't just leave the jars in a closed drawer in a closet without some kind of light?
> Also, why bottled water when hydrating the casing?
> Thanks for answering my questions!


Your jars or spawn need no light at all you want them kept in pitch black.....You fruiting chamber is what will need minimal light room light is enough thats it....Ok think of it like this.....You inoculate your SPAWN(Wbs,Rye,Corn) whichever you choose put in shoe box kept in jars and dark temps around 75-80 deg until 100% colonized.....Or you can build your own incubator out of 2 rubbermaid tubs a little water and a fish tank heater...Next you take your jaws and spawn to substrate....Put substrate back in dark for X days until 100% colonized...... case with whatever your casing mixture is going to be and into your fruiting chamber they go in the corner of your room under your bed wherever it works best for you ....That is all very over simplified and I would recommend research


----------



## canndo (Dec 1, 2014)

Experiments a ndicate that only a fraction of light in the blue spectrum, once, can innitiate fruiting, all other conditiins being right. One of thos conditions is a change frim high co2 levels down to ambient.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh, I should add that I hang bulbs bare and vertically so when I say above the lights they'd still get light.

I will look into the spore shops, but I was curious - I've had a source of some seriously potent mushrooms for a long time. If I have a bag of them, can I knock some spores off and expect decent results or would I expect to see something that has been contaminated and not useful?


----------



## canndo (Dec 1, 2014)

If you take some of the dust and bits from your bag and put it in sterile water, dilute that, dilute it yet again and then innoculate agar dishes you will get tinu colonies. If you are careful you can collect those colonies that are the correct mycelium before your contamination sporulates onto another dish and try to get a sufficient number to have a dychariotic myceliar mass, you can recover your bagged mushrooms.

This is how i recover shaggy manes. The dilution must be such that only three or four points of innoculation occur in each plate.


----------



## Greenunity (Dec 1, 2014)

canndo said:


> Experiments a ndicate that only a fraction of light in the blue spectrum, once, can innitiate fruiting, all other conditiins being right. One of thos conditions is a change frim high co2 levels down to ambient.


So would the light reaching the shrooms for a few minutes from being spritzed every day be sufficient? Or would there need to be a desk lamp in there once they go through the casing? Would the change from a closed jar to baggies allow enough FAE to effectively bring those CO2 levels down?


----------



## canndo (Dec 2, 2014)

Greenunity said:


> So would the light reaching the shrooms for a few minutes from being spritzed every day be sufficient? Or would there need to be a desk lamp in there once they go through the casing? Would the change from a closed jar to baggies allow enough FAE to effectively bring those CO2 levels down?



That is why i wrote this tec.


----------



## OtautahiGreen (Dec 14, 2014)

canndo, you are an absolute legend! This is like a well-written book spread over several posts. Brilliant work!


----------



## canndo (Dec 14, 2014)

On light. 

Remember, there is no photosynthisis. Fungus is its iwn kingdom. It os nrither plant nor animal.

Now, you are a fungus, you havr germinated on sone rich substrate and advanced beyond your competition. You exude your digestive substances and you colonize. You are happy to grow. (There are several funguses that actually snare nematodes, constrict and kill them and then eat them). Now.you ave encountered a signal that indicates it is time to fruit. Perhaps you lack the water you need to errect fruiting bodies which need lots of water. This is why the best foraging is a day or two after a rain. Perhapse you sense through your advanced hyphae that the nutrients are getting scarce. But you have no way of knowing if you ate close enough to the surface for your fruit to get above ground. They must be high enough for the fruit to use what ever mechanism is geneticly set up to distribute spores into the air (save for certain underground fruiting varieties or thise that use insects or animals.

What happens when you get close to the surface? You get at least a glimmer of light. More fresh air, usually a lower temperature. So light, not very much, will not only trigger but guide your mushroims as many will show tilting and elongation of stems, usually also, as my experiments have shown therr is no addition of mass for light starved fruit, the taller the stem the smaller the cap, in the situations i mention.

Oysters starved of light will grow very long, and woody stems but the caps will be small in compensation.

Shaggies, my most challenging projects will never fruit in low light.

I have found the the higher the fruiting temoerature of oysters (i am at about 103 F) TMore light they need. 

In point source lighting you will see them all bend toward the light just like any photosynthetic seedling.

Agai, the orchestration if diminishing nutrient, cold shock, reduced co2 and light will always get you your best yield. The point is that you will eventually get about the same yield given the same nutrient, the same moisture content and the same conditions.

But you battle contamination after your second flush. If you can get eighty percent if your yield during the first two fkushes you need never extend your grow into the danger zon.


----------



## canndo (Dec 14, 2014)

I began to grow generally acceptable varieties many years after i had grown the magic ones, many graduate to them after tgey fall in love with the decomposers. I have grown a large variety since and have been working on oysters that will grow on palm fronds at the higher ambient temperatures inherent in palm growing regions. Most are grown in the lower temperatures. Palm fronds dont break down well, they are hard to compost, my worms hate them unless well shredded and the stringy nature of them has ruined many a chipper or shredder. The resulting mulch from mushroom waste is valuable.

My problem now is low yield and poor flavor. But i continue.

The other is a shaggie that will not autodigest if submerged in ice water. The money to be made there would dwarf most other commercial endeavors. 

These persuits over fourty years helped me understand the mushrooms more popular on this site. And my occasional injestion of them has helped further. 

I think the best thing that has happened is the popularity of the varieties we speak of mist here, it has caused many to take their knowlege to the next, and legal levels. Even the grest guru paul stamets began with his interest in the mind food he first grew.

This is why i duscourage pf tec. It does not encourage people to take the next step. Were it not for fungus, none of us would be alive.


----------



## Kervork (Dec 15, 2014)

The next step is two tons of compost growing in the back yard


----------



## madhatter369 (Jan 23, 2015)

im looking for an xperienced grower of rye seed bag spore innoculation to pasturized cow compost for fruiting.its said by seller .....undiscosed bookstore.temp should stay 75 to 85 degreese. would a shroom blanket work?or do i have to live in hot-house conditions all year?


----------



## canndo (Jan 23, 2015)

85 is too high. A blanket will work for a while actually.


----------



## madhatter369 (Jan 23, 2015)

madhatter369 asking does a rye bag inoculation.then mixed with5 pounds pasturized manure. they say keep all 75-85degrs. should a shroom blanket help me from using space heater.thats alota heat in summer.inside my house and in past i used the oldschool rice cake way.


----------



## madhatter369 (Jan 23, 2015)

canndo madhatter369 here asking temps. and when and how long to put blanket and over or around bag then box o shit.this seems so easy and i think u also know it comes with a q-tip covered in spores drop in add water and start


----------



## canndo (Jan 23, 2015)

No, I have no idea about kits and stuff.


regarding temperature.

the mycelium will survive in anything above freezing, some will survive that.

there is a growth curve from 70 for tropical mushrooms, into the hundreds.

the curve steepens to the 86 degree mark and then quickly falls. I believe thermal death is 108. But beyond 86 (if I recall tha correctly), the metabolism is disrupted. The mushroom quickly begins to expend energy in staying cool. It will begin to shed water and stop normal functions.

at the other side, because metabolic functions and enzimes work best in a certain temperature window, you probably want to stay as high as you can.

if you are working with pasteurized substrate you also have a contamination window of two weeks REGARDLESS of any temperature above zero. That means you want close to optimal temperatures in order to ensure total colonization before the window closes.

now I suspect you just want me to give you a temperature rather than a long explaination but I can't. Here is why.

mycelium produces lots of heat as a byproduct of consumption. As the colonization progresses more heat is produced, substraits act as insulators and this continues untill full colonization is achieved. Then the temperature falls quickly.

so, if you were to have say, a six inch deep bed of cow manure and you kept the atmospheric temperature at 86, the bed temperature would cross into negative growth territory and possibly into death. A two inch thick bed would not.

that is just colonization and not casing, which is a different story.

keeping that in mind you would like the bed temperature to be in the high seventies or very low eighties.

but when you shift to fruiting, you mist likely want to bring the temp down to sixty for a few days (cold shock is not a requirement but helps in orchestration). After that there are many who hold that superior fruit is had by keeping the temperature below optimum colonization temo. Perhaps as low as seventy. Of course the grow will be slugish.

so, blankets will work for your first stage because of heat production but not when that quits. You can simply do nothing and your grow will continue at a slower rate.

a blanket will also tend to keep carbon dioxide levels up. This is very beneficial up until fruit time (oyster will live comfortably in atmospheres of 10,000 to 15,000 ppm. levels that can endanger human health)

at pin set co2 levels must come down to ambient. This is a trigger for most commercial mushrooms and continued high concentrations have deleterious effects on fruit. Oysters get long fiberous stems and tiny caps.

this is the reason for fresh air exchanges and fanning.

so your blanket will be a detriment to fruiting.

what have we learned?

if you can, test your bed temperature and not the air, they may be very different.

you need not grow at optimum if you have patience.

if you have concerns about your pasteurization window, just add more spawn

at pin set, relax in your cool environment.

oh, and if you are doing direct lighting be mindfull of the heat of your lamp.

I would suggest a bed temp of 78, a casing temp of 80 a shock temp of 65 and fruiting temp of 75.

but that is drawn from experience with a variety of different species.

agericus is lower, coprenus is slightly higher but a colder shock. I have found this shock is imperative for them.

oyster is best with a cold water shock at 60, but that may be only for strain.

get the concept down, think like the organism which responds to environmental changes very rapidly in order to grow as quickly as possible in competition with the hordes of other organisms. It also wishes to bear fruit at such a time when its spores are most likely to germinate anew.

it senses nutrient degredation. It senses that the cold season is on the way, it senses that it is just beneith the surface by co2 content and it knows which way is up by light.


----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 19, 2015)

fyi, as a first time grower this sounded like a pain in the ass, so I went with brf pf tek.

I will probably revisit the thread for my next run once I have more of a clue.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 19, 2015)

wouldn't it be easier to just buy a grow kit online?


----------



## canndo (Feb 20, 2015)

Hydroburn said:


> fyi, as a first time grower this sounded like a pain in the ass, so I went with brf pf tek.
> 
> I will probably revisit the thread for my next run once I have more of a clue.



No tyvek, no injection ports, no fruitung chamber, no birthing, no fanning, no consolidation, no dunking, no rolling, no mixing, no temperature maintenence.

If it is a pain in the ass to clean your house, do your laundry and shower i really dont know what to tell you.


----------



## canndo (Feb 20, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wouldn't it be easier to just buy a grow kit online?



Probably.

Tell you what. Send me sixty bucks and i will send you a marijuana growing "kit".


----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 20, 2015)

canndo said:


> No tyvek, no injection ports, no fruitung chamber, no birthing, no fanning, no consolidation, no dunking, no rolling, no mixing, no temperature maintenence.
> 
> If it is a pain in the ass to clean your house, do your laundry and shower i really dont know what to tell you.


i am still in inoculation stage, but so far it has been very easy. at least easier than 2 loads of laundry, 2 showers, and fucking with trying to slip a needle underneath a lid while performing gymnastics with my fingers.

as a new grower, those are the main things that turned me off to your tek. the pressure cooker can also be a small road block for broke chumps like me.


----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 20, 2015)

canndo said:


> No tyvek, no injection ports, no fruitung chamber, no birthing, no fanning, no consolidation, no dunking, no rolling, no mixing, no temperature maintenence.
> 
> If it is a pain in the ass to clean your house, do your laundry and shower i really dont know what to tell you.


i am still in inoculation stage, but so far it has been very easy. at least easier than 2 loads of laundry, 2 showers, and fucking with trying to slip a needle underneath a lid while performing gymnastics with my fingers.

as a new grower, those are the main things that turned me off to your tek. the pressure cooker can also be a small road block for broke chumps like me.


----------



## angelabee (Feb 20, 2015)

SmokenToke1 said:


> I'd love to grow some mushrooms, just so that I can have a steady, ready, risk-free supply, but MAN does that not sound like "the easy way" at all.  I grew 'em once out of a ready-made growbox, and that worked nice, but this is a bit too much of a project for me at the moment. Have to spend way more time than I want to on my evil day job. :/


----------



## Greenunity (Feb 20, 2015)

Hydroburn said:


> i am still in inoculation stage, but so far it has been very easy. at least easier than 2 loads of laundry, 2 showers, and fucking with trying to slip a needle underneath a lid while performing gymnastics with my fingers.
> 
> as a new grower, those are the main things that turned me off to your tek. the pressure cooker can also be a small road block for broke chumps like me.


You can buy a small PC for less than $30.

As for finger gymnastics, your lady will thank you


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 20, 2015)

Back in the days, I always had 3-4 clear rubbermaid tubs filled with P.Cubensis (various strains), Thai, Amazonian, Hawaiian, and more. I always ran the PF tek using various sized jars + 15/psi pressure canner. By now, I'm sure this is an archaic tek, but this was 15 or more yrs ago & worked well. I cultivated them and tripped once /week regularly and noticed some interesting things about our little psychedelic friends. I have had average potency (mostly) but then on 2-3 occasions, they dried navy-blue to indigo black and were _POTENT_ as can Be (for a cubie). These blue/black little devils were flushed from small (1/4pt) jars which colonized very, very fast. These shrooms were really small, but 3.5 grams was enough to send you to the _edges of our galaxy._ Insanely Strong hallucinations, visual & auditory, body's all rubber, flopping around. I wish I had these on a regular basis, but unfortunately they were a minority. All others were "average" and boring, in comparison-
PS- I remember that the temps were rather Low (60f or less) when I flushed the Potent Cubies. Amazonian strain from PF himself. Surely there's a correlation between temps and potency.In retrospect, these indigo cubes seemed on par with pan cyans (or very close) potency wise. Very rare, ime-


----------



## vro (Mar 8, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Back in the days, I always had 3-4 clear rubbermaid tubs filled with P.Cubensis (various strains), Thai, Amazonian, Hawaiian, and more. I always ran the PF tek using various sized jars + 15/psi pressure canner. By now, I'm sure this is an archaic tek, but this was 15 or more yrs ago & worked well. I cultivated them and tripped once /week regularly and noticed some interesting things about our little psychedelic friends. I have had average potency (mostly) but then on 2-3 occasions, they dried navy-blue to indigo black and were _POTENT_ as can Be (for a cubie). These blue/black little devils were flushed from small (1/4pt) jars which colonized very, very fast. These shrooms were really small, but 3.5 grams was enough to send you to the _edges of our galaxy._ Insanely Strong hallucinations, visual & auditory, body's all rubber, flopping around. I wish I had these on a regular basis, but unfortunately they were a minority. All others were "average" and boring, in comparison-
> PS- I remember that the temps were rather Low (60f or less) when I flushed the Potent Cubies. Amazonian strain from PF himself. Surely there's a correlation between temps and potency.In retrospect, these indigo cubes seemed on par with pan cyans (or very close) potency wise. Very rare, ime-


have you noticed any that just slow your time perception and are light on hallucinations? what are the differences between these, i have only tried b+ cubes


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 8, 2015)

vro said:


> have you noticed any that just slow your time perception and are light on hallucinations? what are the differences between these, i have only tried b+ cubes


Over the years, I have grown: 2 different Thai strains, Hawaiian, Tazmanian, Amazonian, B+ and a few others which elude my memory atm. Most of these cubes (with a few exceptions) were light on the visual hallucinations. However, I 've had a couple of "Break-through" experiences on the Amazonian strain (PF original) - as well as the Thai strains I grew. The Thai were probably the best, overall. Strong body high, with _nice visuals _throughout. I remember drying a small hand-full of these and the easy going_ visual _trip they induced. These almost always dried to a dark-blue (indigo) color and packed a nice punch, for a cubie! I take anti-psychotic meds for bi-polar disorder these days, so I don't take psychedelics anymore. I had a good run on them though, and a_ Lot _of eye-opening experiences. I have 4 small peyote cacti, but those grow so slowly, it's an exercise in patience


----------



## vro (Mar 8, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Over the years, I have grown: 2 different Thai strains, Hawaiian, Tazmanian, Amazonian, B+ and a few others which elude my memory atm. Most of these cubes (with a few exceptions) were light on the visual hallucinations. However, I 've had a couple of "Break-through" experiences on the Amazonian strain (PF original) - as well as the Thai strains I grew. The Thai were probably the best, overall. Strong body high, with _nice visuals _throughout. I remember drying a small hand-full of these and the easy going_ visual _trip they induced. These almost always dried to a dark-blue (indigo) color and packed a nice punch, for a cubie! I take anti-psychotic meds for bi-polar disorder these days, so I don't take psychedelics anymore. I had a good run on them though, and a_ Lot _of eye-opening experiences. I have 4 small peyote cacti, but those grow so slowly, it's an exercise in patience


damn, are you able to enjoy mushrooms anymore? or is it just the anti psych and bipolar drugs that messes them up? i have heard that people grow out of them when they are older, i hope its not true.


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 8, 2015)

vro said:


> damn, are you able to enjoy mushrooms anymore? or is it just the anti psych and bipolar drugs that messes them up? i have heard that people grow out of them when they are older, i hope its not true.


No, I didn't "grow-out" of them, per say. My medication seems to "dock, or occupy" the same receptors needed to trip. My last attempt was with 5g dry (while on my meds). I hardly felt any effects at all, while normally I'd be tripping for sure. I've read other peoples accounts where they describe similar experiences. Haven't tripped in 7 yrs... Now I have a family, so I don't really have time to be outta my mind , but when my Peyotes (eventually) get harvested, I will make some time to hang out with this divine cactus. Hopefully the meds won't deter too much from the experience. Does anyone have neuro- pharmacological back-ground and maybe can weigh-in on this?


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 8, 2015)

You have to look closely, but there are 4 peyote seedlings in the pic. Started them from seed, last summer. Had many more... but shit happens- so now I'm left with 4 healthy and tiny seedlings. Worlds slowest growing cactus. It's an exercise in patience.


----------



## marquezmurder (Mar 30, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> View attachment 3367413 You have to look closely, but there are 4 peyote seedlings in the pic. Started them from seed, last summer. Had many more... but shit happens- so now I'm left with 4 healthy and tiny seedlings. Worlds slowest growing cactus. It's an exercise in patience.


I always wanted to grow them, it takes seven years right? I better get started, that and some mimosa trees and grape vines


----------



## Greenunity (May 16, 2015)

Ordered some spores! This is happening


----------



## MrEDuck (May 18, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> No, I didn't "grow-out" of them, per say. My medication seems to "dock, or occupy" the same receptors needed to trip. My last attempt was with 5g dry (while on my meds). I hardly felt any effects at all, while normally I'd be tripping for sure. I've read other peoples accounts where they describe similar experiences. Haven't tripped in 7 yrs... Now I have a family, so I don't really have time to be outta my mind , but when my Peyotes (eventually) get harvested, I will make some time to hang out with this divine cactus. Hopefully the meds won't deter too much from the experience. Does anyone have neuro- pharmacological back-ground and maybe can weigh-in on this?


If they're blocking psilocybin it's gonna block mescaline


----------



## CCCmints (May 18, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> No, I didn't "grow-out" of them, per say. My medication seems to "dock, or occupy" the same receptors needed to trip. My last attempt was with 5g dry (while on my meds). I hardly felt any effects at all, while normally I'd be tripping for sure. I've read other peoples accounts where they describe similar experiences. Haven't tripped in 7 yrs... Now I have a family, so I don't really have time to be outta my mind , but when my Peyotes (eventually) get harvested, I will make some time to hang out with this divine cactus. Hopefully the meds won't deter too much from the experience. Does anyone have neuro- pharmacological back-ground and maybe can weigh-in on this?


there's only one way around this brother...abstain from all medications 3 days before tripping. or you could get technical and note the half life then do the math to determine when your system has rid itself of the drugs completely. i take medication as well and if i don't abstain then i do not trip. no other way around this unfortunately :/


----------



## CurriedKraut (Jun 5, 2015)

Man, you guys are inspiring. I'm researching to grow my own and you've given me a ton to consider.


----------



## marquezmurder (Jun 5, 2015)

CurriedKraut said:


> Man, you guys are inspiring. I'm researching to grow my own and you've given me a ton to consider.


if I may suggest, grow tent. It helps with sterilization


----------



## CurriedKraut (Jun 5, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> if I may suggest, grow tent. It helps with sterilization


Makes sense, thanks. My challenge will be keeping my operations covert, but from what I read that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 8, 2015)

Great sticky canndo. I've been gone for a while, but it's good to still see that you're around to keep mentoring. Have fun with all your grows people. I started with the notion of the brf ptek crap. I quickly purchased some pcorn b4 my spores arrived. I immediately began experimenting when they came in. Don't waste time on just the normal-la-te-da cake shit. Look around. You will get more from popcorn and experimentation than just doing cakes. I've been out of the game for a while now. But this tek. Its too easy to not warm myself back up on. One thing though. 1/8 cup or less of poultry manure per pound of popcorn. I ended up with iridescent ultra-powerful shrooms. Any more, and they just look freaky.
Good to see you canndo. Later. You're next Mr.Duck.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm also considering doing this, probably the only way I'll ever get to try shrooms. How long can I store a spore syringe for?

Also I have an area that's 31" wide, 18.5" tall and 25.5" deep, is that a big enough area to work with for this tek?


----------



## Greenunity (Jun 16, 2015)

CCCmints said:


> there's only one way around this brother...abstain from all medications 3 days before tripping. or you could get technical and note the half life then do the math to determine when your system has rid itself of the drugs completely. i take medication as well and if i don't abstain then i do not trip. no other way around this unfortunately :/


3 days may not be long enough depending on the pills' half-life and your body, length on the meds etc. . I was on SSRIs for years and years and even having a month between ceasing taking them and a 150ug acid trip, the effects of the acid were still diminished.


CurriedKraut said:


> Makes sense, thanks. My challenge will be keeping my operations covert, but from what I read that shouldn't be too hard.


I have to keep this in mind as well... Seems like just for the initial prep of the grain and casing do you have to be totally alone... Most everything else could just be done in a locked room. I'm thinking of keeping my jars stashed under my bed or in my closet.


BDOGKush said:


> I'm also considering doing this, probably the only way I'll ever get to try shrooms. How long can I store a spore syringe for?


I've read as long as you keep them refrigerated you can keep em for a loooong time (years)


----------



## canndo (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't see them lasting years. Spores are meant to either germinate or dry. 

I believe that oersustant immersion in water will eventually degrade them.

If you want to go long term, either get a print or squirt your syringe into a sterile container and let it dry.

I've seen syringes (of other mushrooms) fail in a year. I've had prints work after ten.


----------



## CCCmints (Jun 17, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> 3 days may not be long enough depending on the pills' half-life and your body, length on the meds etc. . I was on SSRIs for years and years and even having a month between ceasing taking them and a 150ug acid trip, the effects of the acid were still diminished.
> 
> I have to keep this in mind as well... Seems like just for the initial prep of the grain and casing do you have to be totally alone... Most everything else could just be done in a locked room. I'm thinking of keeping my jars stashed under my bed or in my closet.
> 
> I've read as long as you keep them refrigerated you can keep em for a loooong time (years)


so how can i be sure my specific medications do not hinder my trip?


----------



## CurriedKraut (Jun 17, 2015)

CCCmints said:


> so how can i be sure my specific medications do not hinder my trip?


I think it's specific to the half life of the specific pharmaceuticals you take. You can probably do some googling and read through the fine print for your medication.


----------



## canndo (Jun 17, 2015)

I am not sure serum half life of ssris applies.


----------



## CurriedKraut (Jun 17, 2015)

canndo said:


> I am not sure serum half life of ssris applies.


Good point. I just asked a doctor that I know and he said 2 weeks is a rough estimate to have SSRIs out of your system.


----------



## Veek da Freak (Jun 23, 2015)

Groovy man! I personally like using rye berries. A bit harder to shake, but that's no problem. My favorite strain is Golden Teachers. I use an All American 941. I love it! A bit more in cost, but I can pressure can fish, venison, or whatever else. Lately, I prefer LSD over shrooms though myself. The fantastic cleanliness of it is much easier on this old body these days.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

when will mushroom clones be available? lol ive never tried them but this post is hella funny and cool!


----------



## Greenunity (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey canndo, so I've followed your tek rather closely, and am at the stage where I should be seeing mycelium growing as I innoculated my jars about 2-3 weeks ago. I haven't noticed any mycelium yet, just a small amount of cloudy white on the bottom of a few of the jars that hasn't grown at all. I lost a single jar to green mold.

Does this mean my syringes were bunk? Should I purchase a couple new syringes and attempt to innoculate again?


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 29, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> Hey canndo, so I've followed your tek rather closely, and am at the stage where I should be seeing mycelium growing as I innoculated my jars about 2-3 weeks ago. I haven't noticed any mycelium yet, just a small amount of cloudy white on the bottom of a few of the jars that hasn't grown at all. I lost a single jar to green mold.
> 
> Does this mean my syringes were bunk? Should I purchase a couple new syringes and attempt to innoculate again?


Did you try to shake the jars yet? If not. Shake em up like your a bartender and while you wait, make some more jars with 2cc's of spores. 3 or mor cc's may throw off your moisture a little. Just don't put too little an amount. They could be growing in the center of your popcorn mass. 
Also. I got my syringes from [email protected] Put SHROOMERY in the checkout comments. They sent me a free syringe.
Good luck. Keep trying. The less cc's you use, the longer it will take to move.


----------



## canndo (Jun 30, 2015)

You should have seen growthvat day five at the latest. You should bebling past full colonization by now. You may have inoculated too hot or you got a bad syringe.


----------



## Greenunity (Jul 2, 2015)

canndo said:


> You should have seen growthvat day five at the latest. You should bebling past full colonization by now. You may have inoculated too hot or you got a bad syringe.


Guessing a bad syringe seeing as the jars were left to cool overnight. If I order new ones could I simply re-innoculate my same jars or will I have to start over?


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 2, 2015)

If you go to tsd for spores. Their Argentina, Transkei, Treasure Coast, and F+ have been really moving in the over blown jars I made. They appear to be resilient and are ok with my buildings varying temps. I'll probably be casing in a coupla days.

I would at least re-pc the corn.

You had absolutely nothing form this whole time?

That sucks. Then again. My very first cakes ever took weeks, and didn't contam. Even then, I innoculated those in March of that year. Very cold in my crib that winter. But this is pcorn. You shoulda had somethin by now.


----------



## canndo (Jul 2, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> Guessing a bad syringe seeing as the jars were left to cool overnight. If I order new ones could I simply re-innoculate my same jars or will I have to start over?



Probably


----------



## Greenunity (Jul 3, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> If you go to tsd for spores. Their Argentina, Transkei, Treasure Coast, and F+ have been really moving in the over blown jars I made. They appear to be resilient and are ok with my buildings varying temps. I'll probably be casing in a coupla days.
> 
> I would at least re-pc the corn.
> 
> ...


Just some white cloudiness in the bottom of a couple, but I shook and there was no change. My place is usually around 22C


canndo said:


> Probably


So I can re-innoculate those same jars?


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 3, 2015)

U


Greenunity said:


> Just some white cloudiness in the bottom of a couple, but I shook and there was no change. My place is usually around 22C
> 
> So I can re-innoculate those same jars?


Unless I'm mistaken... Keep the cloudies on the side for a little bit. But, the ones that have absolutely no movement, re-pc and use different spores. Since there is no current contam. You could always get a second chance at the sub.
Thereason I said to keep the cloudies is that they may be slow starting, or you didnt get your moisture level correct. That has happened to me. And then, all of a sudden, they're moving.

Good luck. Dont get discouraged. No contams means that you crossesed a huuuggge hurdle. Now its only silly shit to deal with. Good job.
Its all an just an experiment.
Later.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 4, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> Just some white cloudiness in the bottom of a couple, but I shook and there was no change. My place is usually around 22C
> 
> So I can re-innoculate those same jars?



I also ordered from spores101 in the past. They may be closer to you. Also sporeworks.


----------



## Greenunity (Jul 5, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> I also ordered from spores101 in the past. They may be closer to you. Also sporeworks.


Spores101 was where my syringes were from... 2 of alacabenzi. I'll look into sporeworks.

There's no way in hell I'm giving up this easily


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 5, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> Spores101 was where my syringes were from... 2 of alacabenzi. I'll look into sporeworks.
> 
> There's no way in hell I'm giving up this easily


That's the spirit.


----------



## Gmz (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm about to start my first mushroom grow, I was going to do 6 jars so I bought half the amount of popcorn. Half filled all 12 of the jars and there is still a shit ton of popcorn left . I'm going to try and inoculate my jars using the oven method, really hoping this works out. I want to have at least one jar make it for my first time . I bought my spores for the spore depot, going to be here today shipped really fast.

Was also wondering if you flip the lids back over so that it seals after you've sterilized your substrate jars? Or do you just keep them upside down the whole way through?


----------



## Greenunity (Jul 11, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I'm about to start my first mushroom grow, I was going to do 6 jars so I bought half the amount of popcorn. Half filled all 12 of the jars and there is still a shit ton of popcorn left . I'm going to try and inoculate my jars using the oven method, really hoping this works out. I want to have at least one jar make it for my first time . I bought my spores for the spore depot, going to be here today shipped really fast.
> 
> Was also wondering if you flip the lids back over so that it seals after you've sterilized your substrate jars? Or do you just keep them upside down the whole way through?


I had the same thing with the popcorn, there's so much  I used 1/2 pint jars and halved the amount of popcorn suggested and still only used maybe 1/3rd of it haha


----------



## Gmz (Jul 11, 2015)

Extra popcorn came in handy last night. Third time cooking my jars, the first 2 times water was pooling at the bottom of the jars after they cooled down. Starting to be a pain in the ass  I think my popcorn might've not been dried out so I let them dry more over night. I'm going to lose my noodle if there's pools in them again


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 11, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Extra popcorn came in handy last night. Third time cooking my jars, the first 2 times water was pooling at the bottom of the jars after they cooled down. Starting to be a pain in the ass  I think my popcorn might've not been dried out so I let them dry more over night. I'm going to lose my noodle if there's pools in them again


Ha ha! Sorry but thats s norm. Dont sweat it. Unless its an 1/8 of the jar or a few centimetes worth or more. I wouldnt worry. Thats the corns own moisture. It should suck it back up during the first day of cooling. 

I used to bug out about it. Several other growers notice that with their pcorn jars.


----------



## Gmz (Jul 11, 2015)

That makes me happy, I didn't even notice the pooling till I used up a syringe on 6 of the jars, hope they make it . Gonna do the other 6 when I get home


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 11, 2015)

Gmz said:


> That makes me happy, I didn't even notice the pooling till I used up a syringe on 6 of the jars, hope they make it . Gonna do the other 6 when I get home


As long as you kept your place and innoculation points clean. You should be good. 

Just keep up the practice and experimentation.


----------



## Gmz (Jul 14, 2015)

Seeing first signs of little white fuzzies 3 days in, only in one jar tho, is enough to excite me . I bought a seedling heat mat to keep them warm i have like 4 towels under the case of jars to keep the bottom of the case around 80 degrees.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 14, 2015)

You know how it is when you grow your own goodies. It'll feel real good to have your own stash of these around.

I love the mushies.


----------



## Gmz (Jul 15, 2015)

Hell yeah, I loved growing bud. Miss it, just been buying it these days. I haven't had mushrooms in 6 years, never able to find any around so this will definitely be a treat if it all works out. Seeing growth in 7 jars now . Going to give them a swirl tomorrow night. Thinking about buying the pre-pasteurized casing mix from shroomsupply when I need it


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 16, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Hell yeah, I loved growing bud. Miss it, just been buying it these days. I haven't had mushrooms in 6 years, never able to find any around so this will definitely be a treat if it all works out. Seeing growth in 7 jars now . Going to give them a swirl tomorrow night. Thinking about buying the pre-pasteurized casing mix from shroomsupply when I need it


Great! Happy to hear that everythings going well. I used to grow bud... that is my one undying love. Growing bud. OG Kush. I miss you bro'. But. Growing the shrooms is the next best fun thing on my retirement list.

My suggestion to anyone reading this.

Go balls deep in just doing this tek. It is by far the easiest grain tek to do. As far as cost of $ compared with cost of time in preparation. There is no other way to go. WBS is great. But, the time cost is high. Rye is nice. But the time, availabity/time, and unease in prep is high. Popcorn is at nearly every bodega (corner store) or grocery store. 

Just keep everything clean. 

If the jars dont look obviously contam, but are going slow. Keep em. Put em to the side. Review what you did. Make corrections. Make new jars. 

Just keep on going forward. This tek works. Its easy. We you just do stupid shit to fuck it up. I know I did. I was out the game for nearly 3 years. I came back in with more $, and ended up infusing too much calcium. It slowed everything down. Only one questionable contam out of the first week of 22 jars. Good percentile. But, they are all bouncing back. Super charged with awesome looking myc! 

I just made 11 more jars.

5 are from corn malt, corn meal, worm casing, coco/verm cakes. 6 are of popcorn. Whatever. The point is to keep going.

Perhaps the greatest part of this tek is the fact that you can sit and view everthing that is going on with the process by examining the growth within the jars. By doing this. You can better plan and execute your bulk grows, and have a better understanding of what to expect.

Good luck to you all. And keep it growing.

Later.

Da Sprout.


----------



## canndo (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey, thanks man. I'm touched. Really.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 17, 2015)

canndo said:


> Hey, thanks man. I'm touched. Really.


Whatever grandpa. I'm taking all your shit!


----------



## Gmz (Jul 19, 2015)

I think I've become obsessed. It's like the beginning of growing mj all over again. I'm constantly reading up on different ways to grow and improve, and I've made the drunken decision to buy 5 sterilized spawn bags to use up my freebie syringe of south american and try a coir mono tub while my jars are going . So far there's one contam'd jar out of the 12, the other 11 seem to be growing quite fast, been about a week since inoculation.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 19, 2015)

Sounds great! Good work man.


----------



## Gmz (Jul 22, 2015)

got 5 jars almost 100% colonized just gave them fresh air, I suspect them to be done in a few days. About casing, shouldn't you just put the jar lids back on tight after you put your layer of casing on? Just a little confused because this says to replace the lid with a baggie right after casing, but I've read to keep it in colonizing conditions until you see the mycelium to run up into the dirt. I guess it probably doesn't matter, I'll just stick to these instructions .

11 days since inoculation, got 5 jars almost fully colonized and 6 going slower but no signs of contams. This has definitely surpassed my expectations and hope it continues to. In the beginning I was very skeptical mainly because of the need to be so damn clean I expected no more then 1 jar to make it. Still room to fuck up tho I guess, still very excited for them to be done and experience these wonderful things once again


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 22, 2015)

Gmz said:


> got 5 jars almost 100% colonized just gave them fresh air, I suspect them to be done in a few days. About casing, shouldn't you just put the jar lids back on tight after you put your layer of casing on? Just a little confused because this says to replace the lid with a baggie right after casing, but I've read to keep it in colonizing conditions until you see the mycelium to run up into the dirt. I guess it probably doesn't matter, I'll just stick to these instructions .
> 
> 11 days since inoculation, got 5 jars almost fully colonized and 6 going slower but no signs of contams. This has definitely surpassed my expectations and hope it continues to. In the beginning I was very skeptical mainly because of the need to be so damn clean I expected no more then 1 jar to make it. Still room to fuck up tho I guess, still very excited for them to be done and experience these wonderful things once again


I just put mine to fruit. I left the lid on these first ten to incubate for a few days (3-7). Added the foil. Then when I noticed it up running. I patched and put em to fruit. Looks good thus far.

Good luck to you brother.


----------



## Gmz (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks , I was wondering if a fully colonized popcorn jar will look completely white or will there still be visible kernels? Just trying to get a better idea of when to apply the casing.


----------



## canndo (Jul 24, 2015)

There may be a little yellow showing, that's OK. 

Don't put the lid on, the whole thing needs air now, baggies are to keep the humidity and allow exchange of air.


----------



## Gmz (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's my 5 best jars, I think they're close .


----------



## canndo (Jul 25, 2015)

A little air in the far one


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 25, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Here's my 5 best jars, I think they're close .


Great work thus far. Looking like a winter wonderland!


----------



## Gmz (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, gave the slower one some fresh air. I was wondering if it would be safe to open up, dump out and clean a contaminated jar or should it just be discarded?


----------



## Thor_ (Jul 25, 2015)

Some nice looking shrooms. Can't go wrong with shrooms,weed and a few balloons. Some times I throw in a few pints of homebrew too.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 25, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Thanks guys, gave the slower one some fresh air. I was wondering if it would be safe to open up, dump out and clean a contaminated jar or should it just be discarded?


Definitely not in the house. Personally. I would just throw it out.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 25, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Here's my 5 best jars, I think they're close .


Your thicker ones are damn close to super ready. You should prepare your case or bulk. If they're moving as well as they look then maybe a few more days. Probably no more than week for them to be real condensed.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 26, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Thanks guys, gave the slower one some fresh air. I was wondering if it would be safe to open up, dump out and clean a contaminated jar or should it just be discarded?


Also. Forgot to mention. If you can identify the contam. Do a shrooms then contam google search. In some instances such as cobweb mold (mucor). Some growers would suggest burying the jar/sub in a yard somewhere. Due to the fact that nature would take care of the contamination. A you could still get fruit.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Here's my 5 best jars, I think they're close .


Luckily i have friends in low places!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2015)

SACRED SACRAMENT^^^^^^^^


----------



## canndo (Jul 26, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Thanks guys, gave the slower one some fresh air. I was wondering if it would be safe to open up, dump out and clean a contaminated jar or should it just be discarded?


Missing the main thrust herehe no contact, throw it away unopened. 

This is a modular process designed to endure losses. The fact that there is no glove box and no fruiting chamber has your house vulnerable to contamination. 

So no, don't try to save stuff. I assure you, half a quart jar used in this way, just one, will yield more than six of those little brown rice pucks, and many weeks earlier. Start to finish can take as little as three weeks.


----------



## canndo (Jul 26, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Your thicker ones are damn close to super ready. You should prepare your case or bulk. If they're moving as well as they look then maybe a few more days. Probably no more than week for them to be real condensed.



Now here is another thing. This method of constant shaking ensures complete colonization very quickly. You don't have to guess. 

Secondly. 

So long as you have each kernel surrounded, you can get a jump on casing. You need not wait to get super colonization or "knitting" (where the mycelium is so dense the kernels are embedded rather than coated). 

I have a suspicion that early casing actually encourages invasion of the casing.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2015)

First time i contaminated my jars i cried like a kid who got no christmas presents!


----------



## Gmz (Jul 26, 2015)

Sounds like I'm real close to applying my casing layer then, I shook those up HARD maybe 4 or 5 times, which I think may have killed some of the other jars. Maybe I'll put the casing on today, and I'm just going to toss the jars, they don't cost much anyway


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd like to give you props for being so diligent with your quest........my journey was amass with procrastination,opiates, and massive pain.........ive broke out of that cocoon and found myself knee deep(quite literally at times) in fungi of all types. I love the idea of blue oysters producing co2 for our grow rooms! wonderful symbiotic relationship there i truly love to see indoors/controlled environments


----------



## canndo (Jul 27, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Sounds like I'm real close to applying my casing layer then, I shook those up HARD maybe 4 or 5 times, which I think may have killed some of the other jars. Maybe I'll put the casing on today, and I'm just going to toss the jars, they don't cost much anyway



You cannot kill mycelium by shaking, no matter what others say. 

I commonly put far more fragile mycelium than the one you are working with in a blender, on high, for fifteen or twenty seconds. 

That, by the way, is how one makes the best liquid culture.


----------



## Gmz (Jul 30, 2015)

Been 4 days since I applied the casing layer, lots of white stringy lookin stuff poking through all over very excited  . I'll take pics when/if the mushies start growing


----------



## Greenunity (Jul 31, 2015)

I've been thinking I might be having issues cause my room is too cold, trying to keep it at 25C now instead of the 22 it was at before, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Gmz (Jul 31, 2015)

The mycelium growing up through the dirt looks really weird, like it's growing straight up and developing little white balls on top. Doesn't look like anything like the pictures I've seen, maybe because the pictures i've seen are so far away  I don't know, just has me a little worried. They all smell like delicious fresh mushrooms tho . My South American spawn bags are finally blasting off, one of them was contaminated with nasty ass green mold, looking forward to trying out a monotub .

Edit: Here's a pic of one of them


----------



## canndo (Aug 1, 2015)

Those little white balls are primordial or hyphal knots. You will soon see pins. 

Not long now. A little misting is in order.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 1, 2015)

Gmz said:


> The mycelium growing up through the dirt looks really weird, like it's growing straight up and developing little white balls on top. Doesn't look like anything like the pictures I've seen, maybe because the pictures i've seen are so far away  I don't know, just has me a little worried. They all smell like delicious fresh mushrooms tho . My South American spawn bags are finally blasting off, one of them was contaminated with nasty ass green mold, looking forward to trying out a monotub .
> 
> Edit: Here's a pic of one of them


Good work man. You're going through the motions and steadily learning the process. You're probably beginning to notice that with this game. You can never judge a book by its cover. The best looking jars can get totally f*cked, or be the slowest. While the crappier looking ones can turn out to be the best.
Good luck. Post more pics as you go please.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 3, 2015)

Planning on going camping on the 14th with some buddies, hoping I'll have some shrooms to bring along.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice. Very soon now.


----------



## toaster struedel (Aug 3, 2015)

Wouldn't the easiest way be, injecting spores into a bale of hay, feeding it to a horse or cow. And let nature take its course.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 3, 2015)

toaster struedel said:


> Wouldn't the easiest way be, injecting spores into a bale of hay, feeding it to a horse or cow. And let nature take its course.


Those damn little dutch boys and their wacky ideas.


----------



## canndo (Aug 4, 2015)

toaster struedel said:


> Wouldn't the easiest way be, injecting spores into a bale of hay, feeding it to a horse or cow. And let nature take its course.


No. 

It would not.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 4, 2015)

Should I be fanning the jars when I take the bags off to mist them? The cakes themselves looked really wet so I've just been fanning them while misting them less and looks like they're starting to yellow which I've read it to be that It's drying out . I gave them a misting earlier, going to just leave them alone getting too antsy.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 4, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Should I be fanning the jars when I take the bags off to mist them? The cakes themselves looked really wet so I've just been fanning them while misting them less and looks like they're starting to yellow which I've read it to be that It's drying out . I gave them a misting earlier, going to just leave them alone getting too antsy.


I know that you're anxious man. The piss could be a sign of a stressor. Drying, invading contaminate, you not giving it what it wants. Bitches. You've been doing a great job thus far. Keep it up. I've been having the same experiences right along with you.


----------



## canndo (Aug 4, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Should I be fanning the jars when I take the bags off to mist them? The cakes themselves looked really wet so I've just been fanning them while misting them less and looks like they're starting to yellow which I've read it to be that It's drying out . I gave them a misting earlier, going to just leave them alone getting too antsy.



No fanning necessary, dont mist too heavily, you don't want water collecting in the jars, if you see some, pour it out. 

Remember, the bags are tents. 

One spray, maybe two a day should be fine. . A little yellow is age or erudite from high Temps. 

You are giving them ambient light, you see primordia 

Watch.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't know if I'm allowed to post links to other forums on here, but I've been looking up aerial mycelium because that's what I thought was going on. I came across this thread with pictures that look exactly like what I got going on and a reputable member on there said that It's contaminated with bacteria. I'll try to get a good enough picture to show what it is I'm seeing












That big blob in the first picture isn't just sitting on the surface, there's like little stems lifting them up a bit, tried to show that in the second picture not sure if you can tell.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 6, 2015)

I dunno what to tell you. Is that only occurring with one jar?


----------



## Gmz (Aug 6, 2015)

All 5 of them . I was curious and lightly touched one of them, it bruised blue but I don't know if that means anything . I guess I'll just wait and see what comes


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 6, 2015)

Gmz said:


> All 5 of them . I was curious and lightly touched one of them, it bruised blue but I don't know if that means anything . I guess I'll just wait and see what comes


Dude. Bruised blue? Come on man. You know what that means. Thats normal. Your pins are probably gonna start popping out of that shit any minute man.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 6, 2015)

I sure hope so, it will look really odd if they grow out of those blobs tho. Even if this grow doesn't work out it was a learning experience that will probably be worth while down the road if I continue to try and grow them. The first plant I tried to grow was such a flop, from there I learned so much from you guys


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 6, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I sure hope so, it will look really odd if they grow out of those blobs tho. Even if this grow doesn't work out it was a learning experience that will probably be worth while down the road if I continue to try and grow them. The first plant I tried to grow was such a flop, from there I learned so much from you guys


Do you have any sort of light in the grow area? I assume that you do. Something between 5000 and 7000 K? If not. You may want to have one around. I am going to pick up a cfl and lamp from home depot tomorrow myself. I used to just use sunlight before in my first grow. But, I moved. Setup has changed. Now I NEED some spectrum specific lighting. Later I will switch to mixed LED for a more "natural" effect. That should assist in pushing the primordia.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 7, 2015)

I got a 6500k bulb above them on 12/12. Things are lookin pretty gnarly to be honest  those things are all turning blue some actually looked kinda green. I was able to make out what I think is a single pin haha. There were actually alot of little things that looked like pins just that one looks normal tho.







There's some sort of monster growing in there hah. That little brown thing growing from underneath the blob came out of nowhere some time during today. Was looking at the picture of this jar I took this morning and that thing is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 8, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I got a 6500k bulb above them on 12/12. Things are lookin pretty gnarly to be honest  those things are all turning blue some actually looked kinda green. I was able to make out what I think is a single pin haha. There were actually alot of little things that looked like pins just that one looks normal tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?! Ha ha!

Let's see how things turn out.


----------



## canndo (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks like your casing is overly wet. Be careful with that.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah I actually put a small fan in the closet I have them in 2 days ago to have some sort air movement in there. I'm just experimenting at this point, I feel like things already got fucked up . That little brown thing is definitely a pin, it has grown a little bit and can see the stem of it now. So I think I'll have at least one mushroom haha


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 8, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Yeah I actually put a small fan in the closet I have them in 2 days ago to have some sort air movement in there. I'm just experimenting at this point, I feel like things already got fucked up . That little brown thing is definitely a pin, it has grown a little bit and can see the stem of it now. So I think I'll have at least one mushroom haha


More to come buddy. Looks as though I'm right behind you. You should have some stuff ready your camping "trip".


----------



## Greenunity (Aug 8, 2015)

So I'm still not seeing any colonization whatsoever, and wondering what I am doing wrong. I ordered two sets of syringes from different suppliers with the same results. Only one jar had any sort of contamination.

The only things I can think of are that my room may be too cold, so I have tried to keep the temps up to around 24C.

Another thing that occurred to me is that my city has very hard water, so my house has a water softener. I used the softened water to boil the corn with. Is it possible that the salt used to soften the water is killing the spores?

Additionally, I boiled the jars for 1.5hrs instead of using a pressure cooker, but I figured this could have just increased the possibility of contamination, which hasn't been an issue. I left the jars to cool overnight before innoculating.

Anyone have any ideas for what I can do differently? I have one more syringe from the last order sitting in the fridge, after that I won't be able to try again for a while if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 8, 2015)

Bummer man. I'm going to attempt to do liquid culture with my new syringes I bought to make more syringes. It looks fairly easy and you can turn 2cc of spore of the solution into like 200cc (20 syringes) and apparently it colonizes faster because it has already germinated in the liquid. I'm definitely going to try that with my blue meanies and z strain


----------



## canndo (Aug 8, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> So I'm still not seeing any colonization whatsoever, and wondering what I am doing wrong. I ordered two sets of syringes from different suppliers with the same results. Only one jar had any sort of contamination.
> 
> The only things I can think of are that my room may be too cold, so I have tried to keep the temps up to around 24C.
> 
> ...



Salt will likely screw things up. 

You cannot do this without a pressure cooker. Get one and try again. If you have never grown mushrooms, dont change the instructions. Because you will never know what you did wrong.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 9, 2015)

Got more mushrooms popping up in different jars and more in that same jar, I am more hopeful now


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 9, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Got more mushrooms popping up in different jars and more in that same jar, I am more hopeful now


There you grow! Har har!


----------



## Gmz (Aug 11, 2015)

saw the start of this little guy 2 days ago, damn they grow fast


----------



## Gmz (Aug 12, 2015)

From little pin to fully broken veil in 4 days . I plucked it and got it in a food dehydrator at 95f. Probably going to be more to pick when I get home tonight . Very happy to have gotten some mushrooms out of this.

Accidentally broke the cap a little bit .







I also completely forgot about all that extra popcorn in another closet. Shit was so moldy hella nasty


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 12, 2015)

Gmz said:


> From little pin to fully broken veil in 4 days . I plucked it and got it in a food dehydrator at 95f. Probably going to be more to pick when I get home tonight . Very happy to have gotten some mushrooms out of this.
> 
> Accidentally broke the cap a little bit .
> 
> ...


Great job! Now that your getting stuff from this low tek method. You can begin to move unto your LC's. Make a SGFC maybe? Bulk? 

As Captain Planet would say: 
"The choice is yours!"


----------



## Greenunity (Aug 12, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I also completely forgot about all that extra popcorn in another closet. Shit was so moldy hella nasty


Ew yeah, I attempted to save the extra too... Had to Lysol the shit out of everything after I tossed that.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 14, 2015)

Going camping today for the weekend. I'm going to eat 4 grams of my dried mushrooms, pretty excited but bummed that I don't have enough to share with my buddies .


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice! Enjoy the fruits of your labor. My just started to pop out of a few jars today. Feels good dont it?


----------



## Gmz (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks , I just got back from camping. Long story short about the mushrooms it was a pretty enlightening and enjoyable experience for the most part, but there would be times when the closed eye visuals would be too intense with like swirling rainbows, shapes and waves and would make me really nauseous and ended up rolling around in the dirt a few times, felt like it was hitting me in waves. I ended up throwing up when I came down about 5-6 hours later.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 16, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Thanks , I just got back from camping. Long story short about the mushrooms it was a pretty enlightening and enjoyable experience for the most part, but there would be times when the closed eye visuals would be too intense with like swirling rainbows, shapes and waves and would make me really nauseous and ended up rolling around in the dirt a few times, felt like it was hitting me in waves. I ended up throwing up when I came down about 5-6 hours later.


Lol. Sorry that happened. I guess they were stronger than you thought huh?

P.S. booms have had me rolling around on the floor more than once. It's a common occurrence when you encounter an unexpected... high from booms.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 19, 2015)

cakes still producing mushies, they're even bigger too . I'm going to down a 1/8th soaked in lemon juice this weekend, really hoping I don't get as nauseous as last time. I'm sure 10mg of oxycontin and 4 beers didn't help, just going to eat the shrooms alone this time maybe smoke some bud and salvia


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 20, 2015)

Gmz said:


> cakes still producing mushies, they're even bigger too . I'm going to down a 1/8th soaked in lemon juice this weekend, really hoping I don't get as nauseous as last time. I'm sure 10mg of oxycontin and 4 beers didn't help, just going to eat the shrooms alone this time maybe smoke some bud and salvia


Oooooooo, yeah. Def the beers did it to you. Had that nausea from that before. Be careful with the lemon if you don't do well with the acid reflux. Can cause more heart burn and nausea. But really quick effect.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 20, 2015)

So alcohol and shrooms is a bad idea, I'll keep that in mind 

I completely forgot about the spawn bags I bought a while ago and injected with my freebie syringe of south american. They looked 100% colonized but there was some nasty lookin shit that I think were metabolites because they still smelt like mushrooms. I cut them open and spawned them into small tubs with peat moss/verm casing mix, sealed them up and put em in a dark spot. Going to check on them in like a week. Hoping to get an unexpected abundance of mushrooms .


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 20, 2015)

I know what you're sayin'. I'm gonna case some jars of corn that have been sitting around this whole time. Just noticed that one has an invitro shroom growing in the jar. I guess it just couldn't wait. Already prepared the sgfc and sterilized some perlite. Even made a cheap glove box.
Real fun and rewarding hobby.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 22, 2015)

Going to eat some mushies tonight, I kinda wanna wait till late so I can see the sunrise. Thinking about doing 2.5g lemon tek'd and 1g normally. These ones look kinda scary lookin' tho, pretty black.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 23, 2015)

It's great to have your own ongoing supply. Enjoy!


----------



## Gmz (Aug 23, 2015)

holy shit I only soaked about 2.5g chopped up with scissors in lemon juice and chugged it, watched a documentary about the universe and decided I'll try to go to bed. Crazy hallucinations of all the senses hearing shit like crazy can't even explain, screen is extremely wavy  I'll try to go to bed.... been typing this out a while now

I don't know if it was the lemon juice or just I got more potent mushrooms out of my cakes then the first time. This video at that time is almost exactly what I was hearing when trying to go to bed, straight up aliens haha


----------



## Greenunity (Aug 27, 2015)

I've spotted mycelium in every jar! Looking promising


----------



## Veek da Freak (Aug 27, 2015)

I really don't care for the strain called South American that Ralphster used to sell. Not a happy vibe at all. What I don't understand is why folks don't want to eat their shrooms fresh? They're way easier to eat that way, and will be more potent. You just have to be aware that 1g of cracker dried shrooms is equal to 10g fresh. About an ounce of fresh will give you about a level 2- 3. Two ounces will give you about a level 4-5. You can store them fresh in the crisper in your fridge for a couple of weeks, wrapped in toweling inside an open baggie, and they'll stay fine. Also any amount of heat is going to degrade the magic. Try using a shoe box with a screen on top of some desiccant from the hardware store. This way you get dry shrooms without using any heat. My friend wouldn't eat them fresh, and insisted that he put them in his food dehydrator at it's lowest setting. All to my dismay of course. He ate an 1/8 of those, and thought he'd gotten off pretty well. The next week he came by with another buddy, and talked his buddy into joining him consuming an 1/8th each. These were dried without heat. They both tripped balls very well. In fact they couldn't believe they were the same mushrooms. Don't use dehydrators unless you disconnect the heating element. If you have access to fresh, then by all means use them that way.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 28, 2015)

I've read so many conflicting posts about drying with or without heat I just went with the option that seemed easiest for me . I really didn't expect these popcorn jars to keep fruiting for so long , I'm not getting much out of them but I sure am damn happy to have more trips to look forward to . I made the stupid mistake of dosing up with an eighth again 2 days later after my last one, very mild effects.

http://imgur.com/a/BRiEk#0


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 29, 2015)

Great work man it must feel good to have your own supply.


----------



## canndo (Aug 29, 2015)

I never found heat below about 160 for a limited time to cause much degradation.

The melt point of the substance is about 220 degrees centigrade.

While this does not mean that heat, light, moisture and time will not degrade the product, a limited application of dry heat should have minimal effect.


----------



## Gmz (Aug 30, 2015)

It's that time again


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 30, 2015)

You just cant resistthe lemon tek.


----------



## Greenunity (Sep 3, 2015)

Gmz... What was your yield?


----------



## Gmz (Sep 3, 2015)

I think I've only picked around 15g so far, I was expecting a lot more but I'm just happy to of gotten anything out of them and learn so much . My old jars are still popping up new mushrooms to my surprise, I think this round might be the biggest yet I counted around 40 pins. I put about a inch of water at the bottom of all of the jars to keep them hydrated seems to be working pretty well, still no end in sight to my almost 2 month old jars.

That last trip I had was really emotional, I was enjoying it for like the first 2 hours then it just went to hell. It felt like I was surrounded by a very strong spiritual presence, I was having like visions of being in school again meeting old friends, faces of passed away loved ones, and this very slowly rotating rectangle that I felt was resembling the changing of my life lol. This actually completely changed the way I look at death, It made me strongly believe in spirits which I've never believed in my entire life. I had accepted death at that moment lying in my bed, it seemed like a beautiful thing to think that there is a light at the end of the tunnel and not just darkness. After that it felt like I had been thrown in a box to be observed, had gone out of line and police were sent to detain me, was really trippin out . Might pass on the lemon tek this next time


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 4, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I think I've only picked around 15g so far, I was expecting a lot more but I'm just happy to of gotten anything out of them and learn so much . My old jars are still popping up new mushrooms to my surprise, I think this round might be the biggest yet I counted around 40 pins. I put about a inch of water at the bottom of all of the jars to keep them hydrated seems to be working pretty well, still no end in sight to my almost 2 month old jars.
> 
> That last trip I had was really emotional, I was enjoying it for like the first 2 hours then it just went to hell. It felt like I was surrounded by a very strong spiritual presence, I was having like visions of being in school again meeting old friends, faces of passed away loved ones, and this very slowly rotating rectangle that I felt was resembling the changing of my life lol. This actually completely changed the way I look at death, It made me strongly believe in spirits which I've never believed in my entire life. I had accepted death at that moment lying in my bed, it seemed like a beautiful thing to think that there is a light at the end of the tunnel and not just darkness. After that it felt like I had been thrown in a box to be observed, had gone out of line and police were sent to detain me, was really trippin out . Might pass on the lemon tek this next time


Had something similar happen to me with spirituality, high doses and lemon tek. Made me stop the lemon also. I enjoy the the slower more smooth climb into the boom trip.


----------



## Greenunity (Sep 4, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I think I've only picked around 15g so far, I was expecting a lot more but I'm just happy to of gotten anything out of them and learn so much . My old jars are still popping up new mushrooms to my surprise, I think this round might be the biggest yet I counted around 40 pins. I put about a inch of water at the bottom of all of the jars to keep them hydrated seems to be working pretty well, still no end in sight to my almost 2 month old jars.


That's awesome! Keep posting updates and pics, it's cool to follow along


----------



## last minute Larry (Sep 4, 2015)

First off, I am very thankful for this info do thanks CANNDO. I'm as noob as they come, never grown before.
I've done all the steps thru to colonizing. It's been 8 days and I've shaken my 12 jars a few days apart and am seeing most all kernels splitting and turning white. The average temp is 78-80. Seems slow to me that they are not more colonized.
Should I have them in the dark or light?
Should I add a heat pad?


----------



## Gmz (Sep 4, 2015)

Your temps should be good, adding a heat mat would just increase the chances of contams. I think the best thing to do at that point is to just leave them alone until you get a good amount of mycelium growing, then shake but I'm just a newbie too .

Here's an update on my jars, these pins showed up around 2 days ago. I think I'm just going to gobble up 35g fresh this time, I've never tried them fresh hoping I'll have a good time .

http://imgur.com/a/GrmrL


----------



## last minute Larry (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you. Should I leave them out or cover them?


----------



## Gmz (Sep 5, 2015)

I kept mine in the dark, not quite sure if it matters tho.

Got my fresh trip picked and in the fridge for tomorrow night .






Some random pics, one of the little mushrooms had a cap growing off the side of it. They are definitely connected, weird mushroom.
http://imgur.com/a/uiBKc


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 5, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I kept mine in the dark, not quite sure if it matters tho.
> 
> Got my fresh trip picked and in the fridge for tomorrow night .
> 
> ...


Great job on your grow!


----------



## canndo (Sep 7, 2015)

Light or dark doesn't matter.

Remember, they will slow as they run out of air.


----------



## last minute Larry (Sep 7, 2015)

It's been 11 days, should I air them out already?


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 7, 2015)

last minute Larry said:


> It's been 11 days, should I air them out already?


You can lysol (spray) your area and do they tilt to let in air. Then leave em be and go make more jars.


----------



## Gmz (Sep 7, 2015)

Very good vibes from that fresh trip, I feel like they're still calling me tho. I'm probably going to lemon tek 6g + around .5g of aborts tonight to see if I get any effects. That's if I don't snap out of it and realize that it's most likely going to be a waste


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 7, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Very good vibes from that fresh trip, I feel like they're still calling me tho. I'm probably going to lemon tek 6g + around .5g of aborts tonight to see if I get any effects. That's if I don't snap out of it and realize that it's most likely going to be a waste


Enjoy. And experiment. That's what it's all about.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 8, 2015)

I still have a syringe of spores that I bought last summer, are they still good or should I chuck them and buy new?


----------



## Gmz (Sep 8, 2015)

I ended up lemon tekking 7g all together.... Mind shattering , got a killer head ache


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 8, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I still have a syringe of spores that I bought last summer, are they still good or should I chuck them and buy new?


Try em out. Why not?


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 8, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I ended up lemon tekking 7g all together.... Mind shattering , got a killer head ache


That's a good boy. You got your own supply. You can't really OD on em. Why not go for it?


----------



## New Age United (Sep 8, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Try em out. Why not?


Ya if it grows it grows, can't be nothing wrong with the mushrooms themselves I suppose it is a fungus.


----------



## Greenunity (Sep 9, 2015)

Just to clarify about the casing, when you say 30/70 coir to vermiculite, you mean 30% coir and 70% vermiculite, right?


----------



## canndo (Sep 9, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> Just to clarify about the casing, when you say 30/70 coir to
> 
> svermiculite, you mean 30% coir and 70% vermiculite, right?



Yes


----------



## ShabbaDanks (Sep 10, 2015)

The more I learn... the more I realize that I don't know issh!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 10, 2015)

ShabbaDanks said:


> The more I learn... the more I realize that I don't know issh!!!


Learnings half the battle.


----------



## canndo (Sep 11, 2015)

No shit.

Suppose you have a clamped dichariotic pair.

You add a monochariotic colony.

That colony is compatible with one or the other of the pair.

What happens?

(Forgive the spelling)

Do we have two pair? Is there no change? Is there a new exchange of material?

How can I easily tell?

The more we learn the more we don't know.


----------



## ShabbaDanks (Sep 11, 2015)

canndo said:


> No shit.
> 
> Suppose you have a clamped dichariotic pair.
> 
> ...


Looks like you started a new hobby for me... now I just have to find a good room! What is the total time frame before first harvest?


----------



## New Age United (Sep 11, 2015)

ShabbaDanks said:


> Looks like you started a new hobby for me... now I just have to find a good room! What is the total time frame before first harvest?


From inoculation to harvest takes about 2 months.


----------



## ShabbaDanks (Sep 11, 2015)

New Age United said:


> From inoculation to harvest takes about 2 months.


Sweet!!!


----------



## New Age United (Sep 11, 2015)

Ya I'm getting into this myself. What is an expected yield off of 2 cakes? I guess about maybe a quarter. I don't need much to have a good trip I figure a quarter every 2 weeks. So how many cakes should I inoculate to get a quarter?


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 11, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Ya I'm getting into this myself. What is an expected yield off of 2 cakes? I guess about maybe a quarter. I don't need much to have a good trip I figure a quarter every 2 weeks. So how many cakes should I inoculate to get a quarter?


Get a dozen pint jars. Put 2cc's of your syringe in each. Use corn meal instead of just brf (or half each). Knock up some popcorn. Put it in a pan after colonization. Case it. Build a sgfc. Or use this threads method.


----------



## Gmz (Sep 12, 2015)

Every time I think my jars are done producing more start poppin out! My last trip had me feeling shitty for days, I just started feeling normal again yesterday. Not going to stop me from eating up some more on sunday tho .


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 12, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Every time I think my jars are done producing more start poppin out! My last trip had me feeling shitty for days, I just started feeling normal again yesterday. Not going to stop me from eating up some more on sunday tho .


Great job!


----------



## Gmz (Sep 13, 2015)

Just picked em, weighed out to 88.5g. Quite happy 

http://imgur.com/a/0TlM0


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 13, 2015)

Gmz said:


> Just picked em, weighed out to 88.5g. Quite happy
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/0TlM0


Chomp those shits kidddd!


----------



## New Age United (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok so I just bought a bag of promix vermiculite, is that the right stuff?


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 14, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Ok so I just bought a bag of promix vermiculite, is that the right stuff?


What is your overall plan?


----------



## New Age United (Sep 15, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> What is your overall plan?


I'm going to follow the instructions at the beginning of this thread. The quick and dirty method as he calls it. Make my casing out of 30/70 coir and vermiculite.


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 15, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I'm going to follow the instructions at the beginning of this thread. The quick and dirty method as he calls it. Make my casing out of 30/70 coir and vermiculite.


You can also google shroom sgfc. I use black leftover microwave tv dinner pans for the sub and case when fruiting. You can also make a cheap still air box with a medium to large sized tote box. This way you can het multi-practice, and see what type of style that you may be comfortable with. Think about it. And get yourself a cfl if you don't already have one. I use a 6500k "daylight deluxe". Around $8 or $9 for a 4 pack. Use the light 12/12 on/off from the first day of fruiting. 
I am currently doing this threads method and a sgfc at the same time.
Good luck.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 15, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> You can also google shroom sgfc. I use black leftover microwave tv dinner pans for the sub and case when fruiting. You can also make a cheap still air box with a medium to large sized tote box. This way you can het multi-practice, and see what type of style that you may be comfortable with. Think about it. And get yourself a cfl if you don't already have one. I use a 6500k "daylight deluxe". Around $8 or $9 for a 4 pack. Use the light 12/12 on/off from the first day of fruiting.
> I am currently doing this threads method and a sgfc at the same time.
> Good luck.


OK just a couple of questions. By still air box you mean a tote that I put the jars in instead of putting freezer bags over them right? How often do I have to take the top off and for how long to let them breathe? Thanks for the cfl suggestion I will definitely do that. Do you think a 23w cfl will be good enough for a whole tote full of jars or no? Sorry if one or more are answered by looking up shrooms sgfc I'm gonna look that up right now lol


----------



## New Age United (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok so the fruiting chamber should have many holes for air and you wave it 2-3 times a day for 20 or 30 seconds. And do you think I would be better off popping them out of the jar and letting the full cake grow? Sorry sorry I know I have some experimenting to do its just you could seriously save me some time with your experience and let me know what you suggest.


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 15, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Ok so the fruiting chamber should have many holes for air and you wave it 2-3 times a day for 20 or 30 seconds. And do you think I would be better off popping them out of the jar and letting the full cake grow? Sorry sorry I know I have some experimenting to do its just you could seriously save me some time with your experience and let me know what you suggest.


S.A. box (aka glove box) is for innoculation or cleaner, low air flow work. You can case your popcorn. I wrote it in my post. If cakes. Use an sgfc, pftek style fruiting. Google all this stuff im writing.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 15, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> S.A. box (aka glove box) is for innoculation or cleaner, low air flow work. You can case your popcorn. I wrote it in my post. If cakes. Use an sgfc, pftek style fruiting. Google all this stuff im writing.


OK both S.A. box and glove box don't produce the correct result when googling. Can you explain what you mean. Is it as simple as a covered tote


DaSprout said:


> S.A. box (aka glove box) is for innoculation or cleaner, low air flow work. You can case your popcorn. I wrote it in my post. If cakes. Use an sgfc, pftek style fruiting. Google all this stuff im writing.


OK I googled S.A. box mushrooms and I couldn't find any information. Can you please explain what that is. I don't want to take any more of your time than necessary is there anywhere you can direct me to to find this info myself.


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 15, 2015)

New Age United said:


> OK both S.A. box and glove box don't produce the correct result when googling. Can you explain what you mean. Is it as simple as a covered tote
> 
> OK I googled S.A. box mushrooms and I couldn't find any information. Can you please explain what that is. I don't want to take any more of your time than necessary is there anywhere you can direct me to to find this info myself.


Dude. Google "easy glove box". Click the google images link under the input box. Tons of pictures.


----------



## canndo (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't get ahead of yourself. This method does not need a glove box and it should not have a fruiting chamber, or fanning.

You cannot take the "cakes", (an absolute misnomer) out because of the hips on the jar, NOR WOULD YOU WANT TO.

My suggestion is not to hybredize this method untill you get a grow or two under your belt and understand what you are doing. If you have to ask about these things, you probably should wait.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 16, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Dude. Google "easy glove box". Click the google images link under the input box. Tons of pictures.


Alright thanks for the help bro, looks like I have more research to do before I get into the more advanced methods, I think I'll heed canndos advice and stick to the simple method my first couple of grows.


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 16, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Alright thanks for the help bro, looks like I have more research to do before I get into the more advanced methods, I think I'll heed canndos advice and stick to the simple method my first couple of grows.


Just trying to put you onto more info. Different options. While it is true that a glove box is unnecessary for this tek. It could still come in handy. Espescially if you don't have smooth movements. Besides. $7 for a tote $1 for a bottle of alchohol. Also. This method is a good one. It may not be ideal for everyone's grow area/environment. I in particular am more comfortable with a seperate chamber. Namely a low tek sgfc. My first grow was with a chamber for cases. Also low tek. With a decent yield. But, as I stated in my earlier posts. I am currently doing both. Just throwing out some options. If your at all like myself. Then you probably have at least a dozen jars already knocked up and running.
Good luck.


----------



## last minute Larry (Sep 16, 2015)

Update:
It's been 20 days since inoculation, No signs of contams, had a great start out of the gate with kernels splitting and turning white.
shook after 3 days, then again at 9 days.
Day 11, I cleaned room and did a CO2 dump to get some air in there.
Now the progress seems to have STOPPED!

What did I do wrong?


----------



## canndo (Sep 17, 2015)

First, you didn't use quart jars. 

Remember this is about oxygen, there is not enough in there.

But I don't see any evidence of growth at all. If it takes more than six days at seventy five or above it didn't work, check the viability of your spores or you inoculated too hot.


----------



## last minute Larry (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks canndo. I think I may have jumped the gun too soon after PC.
I have another couple of syringes so I'll break it all down and try again at a slower pace.
Can I not use these Pint jars at all?


----------



## canndo (Sep 17, 2015)

New Age United said:


> OK just a couple of questions. By still air box you mean a tote that I put the jars in instead of putting freezer bags over them right? How often do I have to take the top off and for how long to let them breathe? Thanks for the cfl suggestion I will definitely do that. Do you think a 23w cfl will be good enough for a whole tote full of jars or no? Sorry if one or more are answered by looking up shrooms sgfc I'm gonna look that up right now lol



The point of this tek is modularity. There is no fruiting chamber for this reason. Natural air flow through the baggie keeps you from having to fan fresh air and you need not worry about the.


----------



## canndo (Sep 17, 2015)

last minute Larry said:


> Thanks canndo. I think I may have jumped the gun too soon after PC.
> I have another couple of syringes so I'll break it all down and try again at a slower pace.
> Can I not use these Pint jars at all?


You can use the corn in the jars again if there is no contamination but you will run short of oxygen. It might work.


To all, please don't try to revise this method. I worked on it for several years ( near 40 years ago).

Ask those who have worked it. After a few times then you will understand how it works and then do things as you see fit.


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 19, 2015)

Something to pass the time.


----------



## Greenunity (Sep 23, 2015)

I fucked up and used pint jars (just used to metric I guess) and growth has definitely been slower than anticipated, but still coming. I've needed to do a few more air exchanges as well, due to less overall oxygen inside the jars, which obviously isn't ideal as it makes contamination more probable. That being said, 6 of my 11 jars look like they'll be ready for casing sometime this week!

Next time I'm definitely just gunna use quart jars, less hassle that way.


----------



## canndo (Sep 24, 2015)

Remember, if the kernels are covered at all, even if they look grey or yellow w, a few hours of oxygen will cure it all and you don't risk contamination


----------



## Greenunity (Sep 25, 2015)

canndo said:


> Remember, if the kernels are covered at all, even if they look grey or yellow w, a few hours of oxygen will cure it all and you don't risk contamination


So you're saying I should leave the jars open for a few hours to really liven up the mycelium?


----------



## Greenunity (Sep 25, 2015)

canndo said:


> Remember, if the kernels are covered at all, even if they look grey or yellow w, a few hours of oxygen will cure it all and you don't risk contamination


So you're saying I should leave the jars open for a few hours to really liven up the mycelium?


----------



## canndo (Sep 27, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> So you're saying I should leave the jars open for a few hours to really liven up the mycelium?



A few minutes for each of two days.


----------



## LeeLong (Sep 29, 2015)

Now that this thread has gone everywhere  I was just going to say excellent write up and mushroom guided for me. I've been shroomed so long, I've done it every way in every thing - this is how it started and a perfect message 4 me atm, because i really need to, but not up to the Martha's and shotguns and flow hood and frustration. You're absolutely right. I'm taking the jar route and the yield will be sufficient.
Good thread.


----------



## nicemarmot (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello All - Question for the group...

I have inoculated jars and waiting to see mycelium growth start - it's been 4 days. My concern is that it's proving difficult to keep a constant temperature of 75-80F for the period of time it's going to take for mycelial growth. I have the jars in a closet, in a box and wrapped in a plastic garbage bag. The ambient low temp overnight is getting down to 71F and the high for the day reaching 81F. Does anyone see this as an issue? Unfortunately, I can't say how long the temperature is in the middle sweet spot but I would guess for approximately 6-10 hours.

I've seen it suggested to place jars on top of a heating pad to raise the temperature. Thoughts on this practice?

Changing the overall temperature of the room using central air isn't an option. Any other good ideas or hacks you all have experience with?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 14, 2015)

nicemarmot said:


> Hello All - Question for the group...
> 
> I have inoculated jars and waiting to see mycelium growth start - it's been 4 days. My concern is that it's proving difficult to keep a constant temperature of 75-80F for the period of time it's going to take for mycelial growth. I have the jars in a closet, in a box and wrapped in a plastic garbage bag. The ambient low temp overnight is getting down to 71F and the high for the day reaching 81F. Does anyone see this as an issue? Unfortunately, I can't say how long the temperature is in the middle sweet spot but I would guess for approximately 6-10 hours.
> 
> ...


You can get the $25 temp control heater on Amazon. Small and will circulate air. Somewhat. Enough to assist with fruiting. Good luck.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 14, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> You can get the $25 temp control heater on Amazon. Small and will circulate air. Somewhat. Enough to assist with fruiting. Good luck.


And keep the closet heated for the colonization period.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 14, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> And keep the closet heated for the colonization period.


What is the ideal temp to keep them at is there a range? I'm about to start my first grow it's in a shed with a heater and an AC to regulate temps.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 14, 2015)

New Age United said:


> What is the ideal temp to keep them at is there a range? I'm about to start my first grow it's in a shed with a heater and an AC to regulate temps.


For the initial colonization. 75-85f. Below 90f or it can damage the myc and induce contamination. Anything above 68 is great. But will be slower under low 70s.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 14, 2015)

New Age United said:


> What is the ideal temp to keep them at is there a range? I'm about to start my first grow it's in a shed with a heater and an AC to regulate temps.


Great that you are growing. Or going to do so. You can do some stealth experiments indoors also. Google "stealth grow shrooms" and "invitro fruiting shrooms". Copy paste the phrases. Good luck.


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 15, 2015)

Invitro fruiting is a stupid waste of grain for tortured looking little mushrooms with more of a chance of being sick.
The jar tek in this thread is the worthy jar tek and you can do other medical mushies that way too.
That was started by a 500 pound a hole who simply said "look! If you totally lazy and leave bio hazard around by the case, one or two of them will fruit some tortured things!"
It's the biggest waste and potential hazard there is and was only published bevause the lame "journal" needed something to fill page space.
If you are going to throw a case of jars in a closet and forget them, then get a strain that makes stones at least and you will get more of better plant than "hippy neglect tek", simply applying the principle of the rest of their lives to a science hobby......

And I would look here and use this forum. You already are here and nothing like googling "how to grow maga mushooms!" For the net watchers and then loading your basement with them.
The person(s) here know all needed to know to do good solid grows and those d o p e boards are not safe like they say.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 15, 2015)

LeeLong said:


> Invitro fruiting is a stupid waste of grain for tortured looking little mushrooms with more of a chance of being sick.
> The jar tek in this thread is the worthy jar tek and you can do other medical mushies that way too.
> That was started by a 500 pound a hole who simply said "look! If you totally lazy and leave bio hazard around by the case, one or two of them will fruit some tortured things!"
> It's the biggest waste and potential hazard there is and was only published bevause the lame "journal" needed something to fill page space.
> ...


Look. You may be directly commenting to my above reply. The tek written of in this thread is a good one to follow. Unammended. But, if anyone needs to be stealthy for any particular reasons. They could use the searches that I posted to give them some ideas of a route to which they can follow. Also they can see the extremes to which they can take their grows to suit their own particular enviroments/grow areas. You can still use this tek with many different stealth options. That is one of the very virtues of this tek. If we were to speak upon invitro fruiting. I would not call invitro fruiting lazy or misguided. This very "easy popcorn tek" thread is the very essence of laziness itself. In all honesty. But then. Thats why it was written. To get people into growing. Yes. If you were to go invitro with grains it can work. I've done it by accident several times prior to reading that it was made into a tek. And with popcorn. Its all about your cleanliness. How prone you are to contaminates. Your overall personal technique. And how long to let you colonized sub age. 
My whole point is to give ideas on stealth so that the grower can become more confident, and begin on the actual growing. I would rather him do it stealthily indoors, than outside in a shed that is probably more prone to contamination and pests.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 15, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Look. You may be directly commenting to my above reply. The tek written of in this thread is a good one to follow. Unammended. But, if anyone needs to be stealthy for any particular reasons. They could use the searches that I posted to give them some ideas of a route to which they can follow. Also they can see the extremes to which they can take their grows to suit their own particular enviroments/grow areas. You can still use this tek with many different stealth options. That is one of the very virtues of this tek. If we were to speak upon invitro fruiting. I would not call invitro fruiting lazy or misguided. This very "easy popcorn tek" thread is the very essence of laziness itself. In all honesty. But then. Thats why it was written. To get people into growing. Yes. If you were to go invitro with grains it can work. I've done it by accident several times prior to reading that it was made into a tek. And with popcorn. Its all about your cleanliness. How prone you are to contaminates. Your overall personal technique. And how long to let you colonized sub age.
> My whole point is to give ideas on stealth so that the grower can become more confident, and begin on the actual growing. I would rather him do it stealthily indoors, than outside in a shed that is probably more prone to contamination and pests.


I was thinking the shed would be good bc it's a confined space it's insulated with plywood walls but every seem is sealed with caulking it's kept very clean I thought it would be easier to keep this space decontaminated than my house. I have pets in my house as well. Thanks for the input I'll do some more research and weigh my options.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 15, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I was thinking the shed would be good bc it's a confined space it's insulated with plywood walls but every seem is sealed with caulking it's kept very clean I thought it would be easier to keep this space decontaminated than my house. I have pets in my house as well. Thanks for the input I'll do some more research and weigh my options.


Try it out. Do it both in and out of the shed. When I first started growing. I had about a 20% contam rate. 1 in 5. But, for that growing term. I produced just under a 1/4 pound for personal use. Literally 5+ gram dosing twice a week for about 4 months. Now. My second time around. Im at 3-5% contam rate. But I am producing fruit at a slower rate. But then again. I am beginning to develop my own technique that I can be confortable with. So. "As long as it gets the job done. Do it.". Experiment. Eat it. Be happy. Good luck.


----------



## last minute Larry (Oct 19, 2015)

Okay, i finally got the myc to grow, put the coir/vermiculite in 1 1/2 - 2 inches, waited for myc to grow thru, then foiled side.

Question: do I now put them in light for only a few hours a day, or stick them in the dark again?
Temps are 75-77.
How do they look?


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 19, 2015)

last minute Larry said:


> Okay, i finally got the myc to grow, put the coir/vermiculite in 1 1/2 - 2 inches, waited for myc to grow thru, then foiled side.
> 
> Question: do I now put them in light for only a few hours a day, or stick them in the dark again?
> Temps are 75-77.
> ...



Well hell. Lml. You are definitely on your way. Light is 12 hrs on. 12 hrs off. Light off helps em cool. I assume they all started at the same time. I dunno if you would want to lightly patch the center one. But all in all. My bad eyes are saying...
Good job!


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 19, 2015)

last minute Larry said:


> Okay, i finally got the myc to grow, put the coir/vermiculite in 1 1/2 - 2 inches, waited for myc to grow thru, then foiled side.
> 
> Question: do I now put them in light for only a few hours a day, or stick them in the dark again?
> Temps are 75-77.
> ...


P.$.

Don't mist more than once per day. Especially on that perlite. If you're fanning. Work out your mist schedule. I sorry if I'm assuming incorrectly.
Later.


----------



## canndo (Oct 19, 2015)

Where are the baggies? Why the pearlite?


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 19, 2015)

last minute Larry said:


> Okay, i finally got the myc to grow, put the coir/vermiculite in 1 1/2 - 2 inches, waited for myc to grow thru, then foiled side.
> 
> Question: do I now put them in light for only a few hours a day, or stick them in the dark again?
> Temps are 75-77.
> ...


Ha ha! Prof. Canndo came down on your ass.


----------



## last minute Larry (Oct 19, 2015)

baggies are in use - I had to go out of town for a couple of days so I put in a make shift chamber to make sure they stayed humid enough (scared I guess).
As for the center one, are you saying to patch the outer edge where the myc is building on top?


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 19, 2015)

last minute Larry said:


> baggies are in use - I had to go out of town for a couple of days so I put in a make shift chamber to make sure they stayed humid enough (scared I guess).
> As for the center one, are you saying to patch the outer edge where the myc is building on top?


Its all good. I kinda figured something like that. As far as the center one is concerned. I can't really say at this point. Its up to you. If you patch it. At this point. It could just keep going. Patch. Upon patch. You just keeep feeding it. You really just want to starve it. Make that shit realize that no more food is comin'. You better deal with what you got. And fruit bitch.
Sorry. I'm trippin'. Its the truth though. 
But then again. Some of these races have to age a little. To put out right.
I just pulled well over a 1/2 z from a 16 z sub of Treasure Coast. Before veil break. 
So i'm happy.
Good luck.


----------



## DazedAndStoned (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm doing 8 1/2 pint jars tomorrow! Super excited. First time inoculating jars, wish me luck! I have B+ and some other strain I'll be doing, name escapes me at the moment. Both had solid reviews. 

I'll be doing the pf tek method, and building a fruiting chamber in the next day or two. Third eyes needs a cleaning what better way than by growing my own fungi!


----------



## canndo (Oct 23, 2015)

last minute Larry said:


> baggies are in use - I had to go out of town for a couple of days so I put in a make shift chamber to make sure they stayed humid enough (scared I guess).
> As for the center one, are you saying to patch the outer edge where the myc is building on top?



That is what the baggies are for. Don't try to out think the tek.


----------



## canndo (Oct 23, 2015)

DazedAndStoned said:


> I'm doing 8 1/2 pint jars tomorrow! Super excited. First time inoculating jars, wish me luck! I have B+ and some other strain I'll be doing, name escapes me at the moment. Both had solid reviews.
> 
> I'll be doing the pf tek method, and building a fruiting chamber in the next day or two. Third eyes needs a cleaning what better way than by growing my own fungi!




Now why would you be telling us you are using the worst possible tek on an antibiotic of tek thread?


----------



## DazedAndStoned (Oct 23, 2015)

canndo said:


> Now why would you be telling us you are using the worst possible tek on an antibiotic of tek thread?


Sorry for posting on the only active mushroom grow thread I found in the hallucinations sections. I understand there are better methods, but for a first timer it just seemed easier my first time to go that route, and I was going to attempt this antibiotics technique down the road. Thought I would pop in say hello and thought perhaps maybe I would receive some helpful hints, not judgement. I was wrong. Sorry once again, I'll refrain from posting in this thread in the future

Have yourself a nice day


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 23, 2015)

DazedAndStoned said:


> Sorry for posting on the only active mushroom grow thread I found in the hallucinations sections. I understand there are better methods, but for a first timer it just seemed easier my first time to go that route, and I was going to attempt this antibiotics technique down the road. Thought I would pop in say hello and thought perhaps maybe I would receive some helpful hints, not judgement. I was wrong. Sorry once again, I'll refrain from posting in this thread in the future
> 
> Have yourself a nice day


It's ok man. Good luck on your endeavor. If you got some extra spore juice. Try knocking up some popcorn. You can even create a thread where others can make suggestions. And post their own methods and experiments. But as far as this thread is concerned...


----------



## canndo (Oct 24, 2015)

DazedAndStoned said:


> Sorry for posting on the only active mushroom grow thread I found in the hallucinations sections. I understand there are better methods, but for a first timer it just seemed easier my first time to go that route, and I was going to attempt this antibiotics technique down the road. Thought I would pop in say hello and thought perhaps maybe I would receive some helpful hints, not judgement. I was wrong. Sorry once again, I'll refrain from posting in this thread in the future
> 
> Have yourself a nice day



Did you read the thread? It is an alternative to pf. That is why I said what I said.

No hard feelings, of is touted for beginners, as the easiest. It isn't.

Oh, antibiotics are not very useful as bacteria are generally not much of a problem unless you are doing tissue work

I see now why you thought antibiotic. Autocorrect on my part.


----------



## Gmz (Oct 24, 2015)

I haven't even looked at my original jars all week and they're still growing mushrooms . They've been giving me some of the worst stomach problems I've ever experienced tho, twisting gut feeling, bubble guts and shits. I can barely get a 1/8th down anymore, probably never going to lemon tek again, I tried to do 9gs last time tekking and ended up projectile vomiting I can't even smell lemon juice now without thinking of mushrooms and gagging haha. I bought some papaya enzyme pills to hopefully help .

My tubs were a flop, nasty contam. Been too tired and busy with work to bring myself to start some more again, maybe soon. I'm still amazed that these jars are still popping out around 7g dry a week, which is plenty for me now.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 24, 2015)

canndo said:


> Did you read the thread? It is an alternative to pf. That is why I said what I said.
> 
> No hard feelings, of is touted for beginners, as the easiest. It isn't.
> 
> ...


Pf is definitely


Gmz said:


> I haven't even looked at my original jars all week and they're still growing mushrooms . They've been giving me some of the worst stomach problems I've ever experienced tho, twisting gut feeling, bubble guts and shits. I can barely get a 1/8th down anymore, probably never going to lemon tek again, I tried to do 9gs last time tekking and ended up projectile vomiting I can't even smell lemon juice now without thinking of mushrooms and gagging haha. I bought some papaya enzyme pills to hopefully help .
> 
> My tubs were a flop, nasty contam. Been too tired and busy with work to bring myself to start some more again, maybe soon. I'm still amazed that these jars are still popping out around 7g dry a week, which is plenty for me now.


Sorry for your stomache shroom issues. Personally. I had similar lemon tek symptoms. Your overall problem may be with the particular cube race or races that you are growing. F+ gives me some stomache issues. But. Transkei and Treasure Coast don't. Argentina is slight. Good luck. Definitely no more lemon tek.


----------



## Gmz (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm going to try doing a 5g tea tonight, I haven't tried tea yet because I just always thought it would be a waste not to eat the mushrooms


----------



## canndo (Oct 25, 2015)

Remember that improperly dried mushrooms can make you sick.


----------



## Greenunity (Oct 26, 2015)

For anyone doing this, seriously just use the full quart jars. These pint jars are taking forever to get colonized...

Slowly but surely I hope, anyway


----------



## Greenunity (Oct 26, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I'm going to try doing a 5g tea tonight, I haven't tried tea yet because I just always thought it would be a waste not to eat the mushrooms


I find tea helps with the nausea because you're not actually eating the fungus. One of my most intense trips was from shroom tea!


----------



## Gmz (Oct 30, 2015)

The tea was definitely a hell of a lot less nauseating, seemed to last longer for me too.

Here's the biggest mushrooms my cakes have given me 63g wet, this is like the 14th flush if you can even call it that . They're probably going in the ground soon


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 31, 2015)

Gmz said:


> The tea was definitely a hell of a lot less nauseating, seemed to last longer for me too.
> 
> Here's the biggest mushrooms my cakes have given me 63g wet, this is like the 14th flush if you can even call it that . They're probably going in the ground soon


Looks awesome man.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi all , new to the mushroom thing, want to get to studying some different strains and want to know the easiest way possible. I saw this thing on mushbox.com called the myco-dome and I was thinking that was be an easy way to get started with their jars. I saw some spore I liked on bestspores.com . If anyone has any advice for a first time mushroomer please let me know ( I have ate mushrooms in the past but never grew them).


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Hi all , new to the mushroom thing, want to get to studying some different strains and want to know the easiest way possible. I saw this thing on mushbox.com called the myco-dome and I was thinking that was be an easy way to get started with their jars. I saw some spore I liked on bestspores.com . If anyone has any advice for a first time mushroomer please let me know ( I have ate mushrooms in the past but never grew them).


Dude. Their stuff is way over priced. Just read through this thread. Order your spores and read up till they come. It would be a waste of $ to pay for that crap. Totally unnecessary. Later.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Dude. Their stuff is way over priced. Just read through this thread. Order your spores and read up till they come. It would be a waste of $ to pay for that crap. Totally unnecessary. Later.


I read the entire thing and pretty much understand the process. My area isn't really that sanitary that's why I thought his system might be easier for me.


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I read the entire thing and pretty much understand the process. My area isn't really that sanitary that's why I thought his system might be easier for me.


I see. I understand your issue. Will you be growing in a closet?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> I see. I understand your issue. Will you be growing in a closet?


I was planning in growing in a closet by my front door, been having lots of powdery mildew outside this year so kinda worried that could effect it. Havent had shroomies since like 2001 and really want some again but I don't trust people.


----------



## DANK PURPY (Nov 3, 2015)

where do i get the spores from. im very interested in doing this. i plan on making them as soon as i know where to get the spore from. i heard you can get spores from an actual mushroom from the store where the gills of it are located. can i use any mushroom or its like a genetic thing? let me know asap guys? thanks bros


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 3, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I was planning in growing in a closet by my front door, been having lots of powdery mildew outside this year so kinda worried that could effect it. Havent had shroomies since like 2001 and really want some again but I don't trust people.


I assume that you can't use a more interior closet? If not. And you feel that you may have a contam issue. You could buy a large tote. A hepa filter and put in a $2 pc fan. You would still need to do this if you got the pre built box. Essentially you're building a pre box for your box.


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 3, 2015)

DANK PURPY said:


> where do i get the spores from. im very interested in doing this. i plan on making them as soon as i know where to get the spore from. i heard you can get spores from an actual mushroom from the store where the gills of it are located. can i use any mushroom or its like a genetic thing? let me know asap guys? thanks bros


thesporedepot get Treasure Coast.


----------



## DANK PURPY (Nov 3, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> thesporedepot get Treasure Coast.


 is it illegal to buy them? is there a specific kind of mushroom I should get? Is this place relatively cheap?


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 3, 2015)

DANK PURPY said:


> is it illegal to buy them? is there a specific kind of mushroom I should get? Is this place relatively cheap?


All answers at the site. Go to thesporedepot get Treasure Coast.


----------



## canndo (Nov 3, 2015)

DANK PURPY said:


> where do i get the spores from. im very interested in doing this. i plan on making them as soon as i know where to get the spore from. i heard you can get spores from an actual mushroom from the store where the gills of it are located. can i use any mushroom or its like a genetic thing? let me know asap guys? thanks bros



Um... It's genetic. Spores from button mushrooms will yield button mushrooms. If you could get them to fruit,


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 3, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> I assume that you can't use a more interior closet? If not. And you feel that you may have a contam issue. You could buy a large tote. A hepa filter and put in a $2 pc fan. You would still need to do this if you got the pre built box. Essentially you're building a pre box for your box.


Got my whole house to use, was thinking about using a bedroom that's not used much and putting it in the closet. Thanks for all the help


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 3, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Got my whole house to use, was thinking about using a bedroom that's not used much and putting it in the closet. Thanks for all the help


Yeah. Less risk of outdoor contams getting through. Good luck man.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 3, 2015)

http://www.bestspores.com/cubenisis-spores?product_id=111

I was thinking about starting with these, are they a strong resistant variety or should I find something else?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 3, 2015)

canndo said:


> Um... It's genetic. Spores from button mushrooms will yield button mushrooms. If you could get them to fruit,


hey have you run across these ksss3's? 
pans i believe yes?, but cambodian or somewhere around that area, i may be wrong......


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 3, 2015)

canndo said:


> Remember that improperly dried mushrooms can make you sick.


First time i tried tek i had a 3-4 huge bottles of rubbing alcohol when trying to use the negative pressure cab to help decomtam, i was really overwhlemed my first try but now........i am ready to drive this bus till the wheels fall off!


----------



## Gmz (Nov 8, 2015)

So it's been 3 months since my jars showed signs of pinning, and they're still going at it. I thought they would be spent long ago, I'm just wondering if it is dangerous to eat mushrooms growing out of 3 month old quart jar popcorn cakes? I have 34g dried with more drying and growing but no desire to consume them (I've been doing them weekly since my camping trip and feel like they're taking a tole on me.). I know a few of my friends would love to have some, I just don't want to get them sick.

I've tried the google


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 9, 2015)

Gmz said:


> So it's been 3 months since my jars showed signs of pinning, and they're still going at it. I thought they would be spent long ago, I'm just wondering if it is dangerous to eat mushrooms growing out of 3 month old quart jar popcorn cakes? I have 34g dried with more drying and growing but no desire to consume them (I've been doing them weekly since my camping trip and feel like they're taking a tole on me.). I know a few of my friends would love to have some, I just don't want to get them sick.
> 
> I've tried the google


The cakes and fruit appear to be healthy? If so...
Eat those shits.


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 9, 2015)

Gmz said:


> So it's been 3 months since my jars showed signs of pinning, and they're still going at it. I thought they would be spent long ago, I'm just wondering if it is dangerous to eat mushrooms growing out of 3 month old quart jar popcorn cakes? I have 34g dried with more drying and growing but no desire to consume them (I've been doing them weekly since my camping trip and feel like they're taking a tole on me.). I know a few of my friends would love to have some, I just don't want to get them sick.
> 
> I've tried the google


Here's an idea. I'm in the same boat. I got well over an oz in my freezer. Been giving away at least a 1/4 a week. How about taking 30 grams. A pint size jar. And some honey. Grind up the shrooms. And make blue honey. Just stick the jar in the back of your closet. This way. When your cakes finally die off. Or you bury em for spring. You don't even have to think about growing again for another year.


----------



## Greenunity (Nov 9, 2015)

So my jars are still taking stupidly long to colonize... None of them have stalled completely, and there's still growth happening, it's just really, *really* slow. I've been giving them air every few days or so for the past month, and my temps are around 73F. No signs of contamination as far as I can tell.

Could my humidity be too low? Maybe opening them up often is allowing moisture to escape. Would a few mls of distilled water in each jar help them out?


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 9, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> So my jars are still taking stupidly long to colonize... None of them have stalled completely, and there's still growth happening, it's just really, *really* slow. I've been giving them air every few days or so for the past month, and my temps are around 73F. No signs of contamination as far as I can tell.
> 
> Could my humidity be too low? Maybe opening them up often is allowing moisture to escape. Would a few mls of distilled water in each jar help them out?


I'll be honest with you. There's a good chance that those jars are already contaminated. Not saying they are. But, if they have been a good warm place. Correctly moisturized at the beginning. Then they should be ready by now. Keep em. Experiment. Take half of the jars. Give em ONE spritz of H20. And shake very well. Once every 3 days. Watch and see what happens. But be warned. Adding H20 this way can very well lead to contamination. Still air + stagnate moisture = contamination.  Good luck. Get new spores. Make new jars.


----------



## Greenunity (Nov 9, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> I'll be honest with you. There's a good chance that those jars are already contaminated. Not saying they are. But, if they have been a good warm place. Correctly moisturized at the beginning. Then they should be ready by now. Keep em. Experiment. Take half of the jars. Give em ONE spritz of H20. And shake very well. Once every 3 days. Watch and see what happens. But be warned. Adding H20 this way can very well lead to contamination. Still air + stagnate moisture = contamination. Good luck. Get new spores. Make new jars.


Thanks for the tips! I know that I fucked up using quart instead of pint jars, so when I make new ones I'll do it right this time. Idk, they smell fine and are growing, albeit slowly.

I was thinking I'd squirt 2mls or so of distilled water into the jars using a sterile needle to reduce chances of contamination, but maybe a spray bottle would be better.


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm about to inoculate some jars. Got my GT spores the other day. Made myself a still air box, mixed up my substrate and pressure cooked everything this morning. Jars are just sitting in my SAB waiting for me to noc them up. 

Fingers crossed I manage to keep everything sterile and clean so I don't fuck these up.


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 9, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> Thanks for the tips! I know that I fucked up using quart instead of pint jars, so when I make new ones I'll do it right this time. Idk, they smell fine and are growing, albeit slowly.
> 
> I was thinking I'd squirt 2mls or so of distilled water into the jars using a sterile needle to reduce chances of contamination, but maybe a spray bottle would be better.


No. You have the right idea with the syringe.


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 9, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> View attachment 3539243 I'm about to inoculate some jars. Got my GT spores the other day. Made myself a still air box, mixed up my substrate and pressure cooked everything this morning. Jars are just sitting in my SAB waiting for me to noc them up.
> 
> Fingers crossed I manage to keep everything sterile and clean so I don't fuck these up.


Great! Try to save as much spore juice as possible.


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 9, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Great! Try to save as much spore juice as possible.


Save the spore juice? What do you mean?


----------



## canndo (Nov 9, 2015)

Greenunity said:


> Thanks for the tips! I know that I fucked up using quart instead of pint jars, so when I make new ones I'll do it right this time. Idk, they smell fine and are growing, albeit slowly.
> 
> I was thinking I'd squirt 2mls or so of distilled water into the jars using a sterile needle to reduce chances of contamination, but maybe a spray bottle would be better.



Did you read the tek?


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 10, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> Save the spore juice? What do you mean?


Save as much of the syringe liquid (spores) as possible. Just in case.


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 10, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Save as much of the syringe liquid (spores) as possible. Just in case.


Ah, ya I see. I ordered more than one syringe of spores in case things went sideways.


----------



## Greenunity (Nov 10, 2015)

canndo said:


> Did you read the tek?


Yes, which part are you referring to?

I'm trying to troubleshoot because from all that I've read, colonization is not supposed to take months. I understand that the small jars are playing a role in the mycelium not getting enough oxygen, which causes slow colonization, but I've addressed this by giving them air so am trying to consider other factors. I'm trying to learn and read as much as I can, but this is my first time so please bear with me.


----------



## canndo (Nov 10, 2015)

the point is a single exposure to air. And of course frequent shaking.


----------



## canndo (Nov 10, 2015)

I would begin again


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 16, 2015)

Mycelium growth seems stalled at this stage. 
1) I think I made the mistake of overfilling jars with popcorn - some are as much as 70% full. Could issue be a shortage of oxygen?
2) I feel like I shook the jars too much in the beginning and it retarded the growth so I'm reluctant to do that again. Been 3 weeks since shaking. I may have just answered my question??... 
3) 3 weeks ago, I opened jars and fanned in more oxygen inside of a sanitized tote. I saw an increase in growth and now seemingly stalled again. 
4) No signs of contamination. All is snowy white but not taking off. 
5) temp is consistently 75-85 F. 
6) total time since inoculation is approx 7 weeks. 

I know I can do this - what am I missing?


----------



## canndo (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks like air, start again


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 17, 2015)

Please explain. Why not refresh with air?


----------



## canndo (Nov 17, 2015)

the point is that each kernel should be completely or nearly completely colonized. 

Before being exposed to air. Mycelium of this type is very highly resistant to contamination and it grows very quickly. 

In order to eliminate using tyvek or other filters we just use the air in the jar. 
When Mycelium runs out of oxygen it goes into stasis which of course can be revived by more oxygen. 

The Mycelium should cover most of the grain before being exposed or you will get contamination. Most often at this stage you will get a bacterial contamination that will fool a newbie into thinking there is no problem but the Mycelium will stall. If shaken, the Mycelium will spring back. 

What happened in your case is as you suspected, simply was not enough air inin your jar to sustain growth for just long enough to cover every piece of corn. 

To every one else, one of the problems with pf tek is that you have to wait so long for the cake to grow out, and you usually waste nutrient while you wait. 
The point here is that given environmental temperatures of 80 or should never take more than ten days total. 

Your grain cost what? Five bucks? 

Your enthusiasm is worth more and this method always yields something new to look at. 

Get the right jars, fill them half way or a little more and try again. 

If you are short on spores, consider that you can sterilize water, let it cool and draw it into a partly used syringe. 

Or even an empty one if you had preserved it.


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 17, 2015)

Great info, thank you for taking the time!


----------



## canndo (Nov 17, 2015)

nicemarmot said:


> Great info, thank you for taking the time!


Anything to dissuade people from pf

I perfected this tek thirty years before pf. I've not dealt with that species for many years but I know it works and will work for you nicely.


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 24, 2015)

Moving in the right direction!


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 24, 2015)

Soon. Soon...


----------



## PancakeJane (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you Canndo, I've read through your Q & A responses to other members and have gleaned valuable info! My cakes are not fruiting. Took 28 days to colonize and have been in the fruiting chamber now since 11/20 (9 days), still no pins. From what I've read, I'm going to start airing out 2x an hour to see if I can increase oxygen and get something going. I've been keeping H2O up around 80-95% and temps at 80... If the extra airing doesn't inspire anything, I'll check in with you for suggestions.


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't frett. Those shits will fruit.


----------



## PancakeJane (Nov 29, 2015)

You think? I'm watching them like a neurotic hawk! I'm going to try to post a photo in a minute to see if anyone here sees something I'm missing!


----------



## PancakeJane (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## DaSprout (Nov 29, 2015)

I have to be honest Jane. Those are some odd looking cakes. What are they made of? The only reason is. I hope that is myc on ther and not cobweb mold. Maybe it's my eyes and the picture lighting.


----------



## PancakeJane (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for your reply DaSprout!!

They should be all myc rolled in verm. How would cobweb mold grow? They were inoculated in sterile jars with verm, rice flour, and distilled water. 1/4" verm at top of jar. After birthing, rinsing and soaking, i rolled them in sterilized verm and put them in the fruiting chamber. They seem to be growing more myc over the verm and I haven't wanted to re-roll them or mess with them. I just keep spraying distilled water in the chamber to keep it moist and I have only been airing 1x a day. I'm going to try 2x an hour to see if I can get some action... thoughts?


----------



## PancakeJane (Nov 29, 2015)

Also, if you see the little sprouts in the perlite, those are bird seed. I read that the philocybin may levels increase when some bird seeds are present. Probably in the soil, but I thought, why not throw some in there?


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 29, 2015)

It's all good. I just couldn't tell from the picks. Cobweb mold is more of a greyish/off white cotton like growth. If it spores then that would become a problem. But since it isn't...
Good luck!


----------



## canndo (Nov 30, 2015)

PancakeJane said:


> View attachment 3553455 View attachment 3553455 View attachment 3553456


What is this? It isn't this tek. There is no "birthing" in this tek, and no perlite.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 6, 2015)

Canndo, 

Would you mind speaking a little bit to specifics after casing? In your original tek there is no mention of light hours, fanning in oxygen or ideal temperatures. 

Once mycelium runs up into the casing, it seems common knowledge is 12 hours of light, a drop temp of 65f to set pins and 75f thereafter for fruiting. 

Do you have specific thoughts or an opinion on this as it relates to your tek? 

Thank you.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 6, 2015)

Some sort of contaminate here. Orange fuzz and turning red in one area where in contact w/ the glass.

What am I seeing?


----------



## canndo (Dec 6, 2015)

nicemarmot said:


> Canndo,
> 
> Would you mind speaking a little bit to specifics after casing? In your original tek there is no mention of light hours, fanning in oxygen or ideal temperatures.
> 
> ...



This is an easy tek. I mentioned no need for fanning as the plastic bag tent has openings on the side naturally. 

Ambient light is fine. 

Temperatures are regulated by keeping them in the box the jars came in.


----------



## canndo (Dec 6, 2015)

nicemarmot said:


> View attachment 3558452
> 
> Some sort of contaminate here. Orange fuzz and turning red in one area where in contact w/ the glass.
> 
> What am I seeing?


Doesn't matter, put the cap on and Chuck it.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 14, 2015)

These look like stems w/o caps. I was expecting to see brown pins first and then caps at the same time as a stem...

I was away for the weekend and jars were in dark for that time. I'll see how they develop in the next couple of days.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 14, 2015)

nicemarmot said:


> View attachment 3564117
> 
> These look like stems w/o caps. I was expecting to see brown pins first and then caps at the same time as a stem...
> 
> I was away for the weekend and jars were in dark for that time. I'll see how they develop in the next couple of days.


Yeah. You have pins man. The first growths almost always look deformed. But you definitely have shrooms growin. If they grow out. You'll have a nice trip for the weekend. Congrats.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 14, 2015)

The deforms are just as great as the regulars.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 14, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Yeah. You have pins man. The first growths almost always look deformed. But you definitely have shrooms growin. If they grow out. You'll have a nice trip for the weekend. Congrats.


Sounds good - thanks!


----------



## Masterkeef117 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry didn't want to read 24 pages I have to go to work but what's in the syringe


----------



## Masterkeef117 (Dec 16, 2015)

Wait is it the spores where do you get spores Im a noob


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 16, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## canndo (Dec 16, 2015)

Spores are how the orgganism serially reproduces. It is genetic exchange. They are not seeds, as the seed inherits the genetic exchange that happened when the flower is pollinated. 

Two Spores germinate and grow, if they are serially compatible they form clamp connections which allow the two to eventually make that exchange. 

The Spores are quite small and there are thousands to millions in the syringe. 

You may see clumps in the sterile water, or you may not. 

Spores are usually what impart color to fungi imperfecti. (mold) and in the grilled mushrooms there are structures on the gills that bear sets of Spores. 

Many mushrooms exert huge pressures on the Spores when ripe and they shoot off under hundreds or thousands of gs of acceleration. 


The oyster varieties I am working with are white. There are so many that they can collect on your growing area or equipment and may give you respiratory problems. 

The Spores you are looking for are purple brown, purple black or, perhaps red.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 18, 2015)

This looks to be an unqualified success - thank you for the tek Canndo. I'm grateful. 

I was away for work the past 3 days and returned to this. My wife was kind enough to assist w/ turning the light on and off in my absence (thanks baby)! 

1) the mushroom leaning center from the left - can you see the mycelium growing up the stem? This seems odd to me... 

2) in general the mycelium continues to accelerate. It's growing up and seems to be reaching out. More FAE? 

3) I'm seriously astounded that this is actually working...


----------



## canndo (Dec 19, 2015)

The fuzz means every thing is OK. Maybe a little too moist bit it is obvious that you did well. 

Now why did you doubt it?


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 19, 2015)

nicemarmot said:


> This looks to be an unqualified success - thank you for the tek Canndo. I'm grateful.
> 
> I was away for work the past 3 days and returned to this. My wife was kind enough to assist w/ turning the light on and off in my absence (thanks baby)!
> 
> ...


Looks incredible man! Great job brother! Looks like you and your wife are going to PaaarrrTaaayyy!
For Christmas.


----------



## Gmz (Dec 19, 2015)

I fanned mine every day after lightly misting them, probably not necessary but didn't seem to have any negative effects. I picked and dried my last mushroom last week and buried my cakes . They grow for a long ass time


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 19, 2015)

Canndo - allow me to clarify... I'm not surprised that it worked so much as that it worked "for me" . I've never had a green thumb, however none is required for a fungus!!

Regarding harvesting - I attempted to twist and pull out the large mushroom shown here and ended up pulling out a large chunk of mycelium and pins. Clipping w/ scissors is a better way to go? It's difficult to get into the jar...


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 19, 2015)

nicemarmot said:


> Canndo - allow me to clarify... I'm not surprised that it worked so much as that it worked "for me" . I've never had a green thumb, however none is required for a fungus!!
> 
> Regarding harvesting - I attempted to twist and pull out the large mushroom shown here and ended up pulling out a large chunk of mycelium and pins. Clipping w/ scissors is a better way to go? It's difficult to get into the jar...
> 
> View attachment 3568072


Wow. Nom nom baby.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2015)

Some strains do better than others when you have to get them out. 

Also, packing the casing a little helps. 

You can patch it now or just wait, you will get plenty more. Now is the time to start spraying at least once a day.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2015)

You did do a case of jars, not just one, right?


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 21, 2015)

I did a case of jars, yes. However only two made it - one is fruiting and the other is getting close.

Thanks for the tip on spraying. I did notice that the mass of the substrate shrunk considerably and pulled away from the sides as the first jar started fruiting. I poured water down the side of the jar to saturate it, let it soak for an hour and poured it out. This was right about the same time that I harvested in the photo above. The ironic thing is that internal humidity was good given all the mycelium growth on the stems...

Anyhow, all seems to be well. I will let the "bald spot" repatch itself rather than adding more casing. The strain is B+


----------



## saiyaneye (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you for the tip about using popcorn.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 22, 2015)

End of the first flush from 1 jar. Not bad for a first attempt... It'll probably be about 6-8 grams dry. These picked much easier and didn't pull up the mycelium from underneath. 

I'm surprised by how small the caps are - range from dime to quarter size (b+ strain). This is their normal size? 

On to the second flush. Are there any preparations necessary for this other than keeping humidity and temperature?


----------



## Gmz (Dec 22, 2015)

My first few mushrooms were pretty small too the later ones were a lot bigger for me, I grew B+ too. My biggest cap was bigger than a half dollar and was like the 14th flush. I think they just grow however big they want, nice job hope you have a good time . What I did once I noticed the cake starting to shrivel up was add about of inch of water to the jar and literally just ignored them for around a week and would come back to more, I even stopped caring about the lighting keeping them in the dark most of the time and still grew.

Here's my biggest ones, b+


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 22, 2015)

nicemarmot said:


> View attachment 3570315
> End of the first flush from 1 jar. Not bad for a first attempt... It'll probably be about 6-8 grams dry. These picked much easier and didn't pull up the mycelium from underneath.
> 
> I'm surprised by how small the caps are - range from dime to quarter size (b+ strain). This is their normal size?
> ...


Great job on your grow man. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 24, 2015)

Flush #2 coming up...


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 24, 2015)

Alllllrrriiiiggghhttt!
You canndo it!


----------



## canndo (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice pin set


----------



## so.nice (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if spore syringes could get spoiled? The spores are from spring and were in a hot garage all summer. If it does grow would it have a worse quality depending on how long I've had it stored as a spore?


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Does anyone know if spore syringes could get spoiled? The spores are from spring and were in a hot garage all summer. If it does grow would it have a worse quality depending on how long I've had it stored as a spore?


If it grows. It grows. There is no spoil.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 30, 2015)

#boom


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

@nicemarmot 
Real good job. How many jars did you start up? And oc those jars. How many were a success?


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 30, 2015)

Started w/ 10 and lost 8. 

I've identified some areas for improvement when I do round 2. Plan is to use these spores to inoculate


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

nicemarmot said:


> Started w/ 10 and lost 8.
> 
> I've identified some areas for improvement when I do round 2. Plan is to use these spores to inoculate


Good job. Regardless of the numbers. As you can see. 2 out of 10 (20%) success rate is still incredibly rewarding. Those two jars alone should give you and your lady months of personal enjoyment. I assume just those two are worth the time and expenses.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

Did you eat any of your fruits yet? Trip report?


----------



## canndo (Dec 30, 2015)

The old adage regarding mastery.

Watch one

Do one

Teach one. 


Tell us your ideas on improvement.

Remember, this was meant to replace pf as a starting point. Now you see how it all works. Bet you can get 80peecent next time. After that, please abandon this method.

Move on. Make your own way.


Or not.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

canndo said:


> The old adage regarding mastery.
> 
> Watch one
> 
> ...


Words of wisdom from the master. Thank you for all your teachings.
@canndo


----------



## canndo (Dec 30, 2015)

One more thing. Cubensis are a blast, you can easily grow enough for you and your friends for a lifetime. 

But if you get the bug.. Try edibles 

Oysters are as easy or easier. 

Shitaki are simple wood lovers. Check them out. 

Then if you want, try out the harder ones. 
You are a grower of pot. You are one with the light side of totality. 

Now visit the dark side, the decomposers. The other half of life. 

The part most never see. Tend worms, learn molds and compost. 

Now you see more totally.


----------



## Heathen Pride (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## so.nice (Jan 3, 2016)

I kind of like the popcorn method does anyone know how this one works?


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 3, 2016)

so.nice said:


> I kind of like the popcorn method does anyone know how this one works?


You can read through this thread and google "popcorn tek".


----------



## so.nice (Jan 6, 2016)

What do you guys use to cover the holes when you put the jars in the pressure cooker


----------



## nicemarmot (Jan 6, 2016)

What holes?


----------



## Heathen Pride (Jan 6, 2016)

The holes in the lid that are used for injecting the spore culture into the growing medium. I just put common masking tape over them, then aluminum foil over the entire lid.


----------



## nicemarmot (Jan 6, 2016)

That isn't part of this tek


----------



## so.nice (Jan 6, 2016)

I put holes in mine, after I inoculate them can I leave the holes open or tape them shut?


----------



## Heathen Pride (Jan 6, 2016)

so.nice: based on your original question I assumed you're talking about the PF-TEK method of growing mushrooms. As a helpful inmate here has pointed out, your question is off-topic from (or not part of) the original post of this thread. Based on your latest question, I am going to continue to assume you're referring to the PF-TEK method.

Answer - I would re-tape the holes, to prevent any form of contaminant from entering. Sterile medical tape is best for resealing.


----------



## so.nice (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah I'm doing the pf-tek on youtube because the popcorn method seemed too complicated having to soak and wash, and thanks I don't have medical tape but I'm just gonna shoot the syringe into the original tape and put more tape over it after..


----------



## Heathen Pride (Jan 6, 2016)

More regular tape will still work. There should be a layer of vermiculite between the top of the growing medium and lid, acting as a buffer to keep out contaminants. You're good to go - best wishes!


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 6, 2016)

so.nice said:


> Yeah I'm doing the pf-tek on youtube because the popcorn method seemed too complicated having to soak and wash, and thanks I don't have medical tape but I'm just gonna shoot the syringe into the original tape and put more tape over it after..


Yeah. Sounds like you should pf first if boilin' the corn is too complicated. Get used to that. Then switch to corn.


----------



## so.nice (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm doing three tapalpa since it grows fast and two B+, I have golden teacher as well but those are too big


----------



## canndo (Jan 8, 2016)

This is not a pf thread. Pf tek, as I have said over and over again is neither the easiest nor the quickest nor the most productive. 

It is simply a very complicated method of getting around purchasing a pressure cooker. 

The method in this thread uses no holes in the lid, which would be silly, no fruiting chamber, no perlite, no exotic mixtures, no birthing no dunking no rolling. 

Just growing.


----------



## canndo (Jan 8, 2016)

so.nice said:


> Yeah I'm doing the pf-tek on youtube because the popcorn method seemed too complicated having to soak and wash, and thanks I don't have medical tape but I'm just gonna shoot the syringe into the original tape and put more tape over it after..



Why is boiling corn more complicated than mixing a bunch of stuff?


----------



## Gmz (Jan 8, 2016)

I half assed washed my popcorn and just boiled it till I saw a few of them were splitting open, not complicated at all . Find out how much popcorn you need beforehand tho, I just followed this tek exactly and boiled up 25 pounds. I ended up with like 15 pounds left over after half filling 12 quart jars


----------



## nicemarmot (Jan 9, 2016)

canndo said:


> Tell us your ideas on improvement.
> 
> Remember, this was meant to replace pf as a starting point. Now you see how it all works. Bet you can get 80peecent next time. After that, please abandon this method.
> 
> Move on. Make your own way.


Canndo - here is a long overdue response to your request.

With regards to improvement, I was referring to my own inability to read the instructions carefully. For example, I drained the popcorn overnight after boiling but neglected to roll it on a towel to absorb external moisture the following day. This moisture together with the 1-2 ccs of inoculant caused (I believe) my substrate to contaminate and/or stall completely. It was a few months ago so I can't recall what the issues were w/ each jar specifically but i lost 8 out of 10 jars.

Inoculation - I used a quick DIY still air box. Cut two holes, wiped out w/ alcohol and worked inside of this with latex gloves and a procedure mask all inside of a heavily Lysol'ed room. HOWEVER, all the precaution proved to be ineffective considering the above oversight. All in all, it was a good exercise to go through and should prove useful for my next attempt...

Second flush - I noticed while harvesting the first flush that the substrate shrinks significantly. This makes sense considering how much water the fruits require. I read up a bit and learned that soaking overnight with distilled water is common practice. It doesn't seem to hydrate completely but w/o the addition of water there is no way a second flush would occur.

Temperature - I happened to have a small space heater lying around so this helped me regulate the different optimum temperatures for the mycelium growth and fruiting stages. Again, I made this adaptation to the tek w/o having first tried doing it w/o so I can't say weather or not it contributed anything.

Light - I have some questions about this... Mycelium like dark, correct? I see recommendations for wrapping the jars to colonize in a large trash bag. I assume this is to keep out light but could be to regulate temperature (or both). Back to the light... A kelvin spectrum of less than 5000k won't cause a living organism to grow (half speculation). Therefore, my closet light of 2500k should have no bearing at all on the mycelium growth (or fruit for that matter) in the jars if they are not covered/wrapped. Si o no?

Drying - not covered in the tek but it's worth mentioning that an oven is NOT the way to go! My lowest temperature setting is 170F and the first flush came out dry but completely brown. I tossed them assuming that the active ingredients had been toasted out. Round 2 went in a tray w/ paper towel liner for 2 days on a shelf over the portable heater and then into a coffee filter that was set over desiccant inside of an airtight container. This worked very well for me.


----------



## canndo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok, firstfirst, your second flush does not need more water. 

Second, a glove box is fine but technique is alway better. 

Third, light just doesn't matter, mycelium will grow in darkness or light, the fruit need only a tiny bit for trigger. 

The wrapping is only to avoid side pins. 

And finally, your 170 degree oven works just fine if you prop the door open. 

I do that very thing with oysters that will rot before they dry


----------



## juldan1834 (Jan 16, 2016)

Read this whole thread and I must say the most informative I found on this site thus far. Thank you Cando for all the insight. I will try this with out skimping at any point. Pressure Cooker being very important. Harvest my NYC diesel to pay for supplies ...lol. thanks again


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 18, 2016)

The easy way: stumbleupon (them in a forest). I'm kidding.... I've been looking in forests for.... a year and a half.... nothing interesting except Amanita Cokerii, which contains--apparently-- toxic amino acids.


----------



## canndo (Jan 18, 2016)

AthenaDaze said:


> The easy way: stumbleupon (them in a forest). I'm kidding.... I've been looking in forests for.... a year and a half.... nothing interesting except Amanita Cokerii, which contains--apparently-- toxic amino acids.



Most of them don't like forests


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 19, 2016)

canndo said:


> Most of them don't like forests


Which is why I was joking about that being a smart idea.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 22, 2016)

I just became a member here... And this is the first thread I began to read.... I couldn't even finish it. This is horrible information ..... Jesus I would be here all dam night if I pointed out all the nonsense in this tek... This tek is Garbo. If you want to learn how to grow cubes the correct way go to mycotek.org


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 22, 2016)

Bahahaha! Light is beneficial to mycelium in all stages of life... Colonizing in the dark is out dated bad info and even.Paul.stamens changed that in his book.... Horrible info in this thread....


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 22, 2016)

Omg!!,seriously is thisntjread a.joke?? I.keep reading and now i see it.being said that popcorn is better than WBS or rye berries, and xheaper??? Popcorn is.basically the.most expensive grain you can use!! Fruiting from the jars??,this Garbo tek belongs back in the 80s wow


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Bahahaha! Light is beneficial to mycelium in all stages of life... Colonizing in the dark is out dated bad info and even.Paul.stamens changed that in his book.... Horrible info in this thread....





MjAeJdIiK said:


> Omg!!,seriously is thisntjread a.joke?? I.keep reading and now i see it.being said that popcorn is better than WBS or rye berries, and xheaper??? Popcorn is.basically the.most expensive grain you can use!! Fruiting from the jars??,this Garbo tek belongs back in the 80s wow


try being more tactful, youre not going to make any friends by dissing people on here.


----------



## Gmz (Feb 22, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Omg!!,seriously is thisntjread a.joke?? I.keep reading and now i see it.being said that popcorn is better than WBS or rye berries, and xheaper??? Popcorn is.basically the.most expensive grain you can use!! Fruiting from the jars??,this Garbo tek belongs back in the 80s wow


you're missing the point of the thread. I think it's to help new mushroom growers get a basic understanding of how everything works, certainly helped me at least. There's more then one right way to do things, you just need to find the way that works for you... And preferably try not to jam it down others throats saying that their way is bad and wrong


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 22, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3614270


Lollllll!!!!


----------



## canndo (Feb 23, 2016)

[QUOTE="MjAeJdIiK, post: 12348618, member:aha! Light is beneficial to mycelium in all stages of life... Colonizing in the dark is out dated bad info and even.Paul.stamens changed that in his book.... Horrible info in this thread....[/QUOTE]


Light is a trigger, no one said it was not beneficial. You have yet to point out anything that is fundamentally wrong. 

Guys name is stamets by the way. Not stamens. 

People have been doing this since "OSS and Orrick" if you have something that works better without fruiting chambers and mixes and birthing and fanning, share it.


----------



## canndo (Feb 23, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Omg!!,seriously is thisntjread a.joke?? I.keep reading and now i see it.being said that popcorn is better than WBS or rye berries, and xheaper??? Popcorn is.basically the.most expensive grain you can use!! Fruiting from the jars??,this Garbo tek belongs back in the 80s wow



Was sucks, not everyone can get rye. 

And yes, fruiting from jars. 

Never mind the Japanese do it to this very day for other types of mushrooms. As do the Chinese.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh boy, I love when peeps get all mad and start calling out small typos lololo!!
This is not at all a good tek for beginners, it teaches nothing but old ass out dated info... This tek is for LAZY peeps. Sorry to tell you guys but light is such a minor pinning trigger that it really doesn't matter. The only pinning trigger you need to worry about with cubes is evaporation from the sub.
Sorry if I'm coming off as a bitch, but, it urks me when I see such a horrible tek getting praise.... Go put this tek up on a real OMC and you will be the laughing stock! This tek is junk...


----------



## Gmz (Feb 23, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Oh boy, I love when peeps get all mad and start calling out small typos lololo!!
> This is not at all a good tek for beginners, it teaches nothing but old ass out dated info... This tek is for LAZY peeps. Sorry to tell you guys but light is such a minor pinning trigger that it really doesn't matter. The only pinning trigger you need to worry about with cubes is evaporation from the sub.
> Sorry if I'm coming off as a bitch, but, it urks me when I see such a horrible tek getting praise.... Go put this tek up on a real OMC and you will be the laughing stock! This tek is junk...


Then don't use it? I don't understand why some people can get so angry when they see something that doesn't quite correlate with the way they do things. The goal is to grow mushrooms, if you achieve that then you're successful in my book. You're not some failure that deserves a bickering to because you chose to use this tek. The fact that you said this tek is for LAZY people kinda confirms that it's a good tek for newbies to give a try and understand how the mushroom life cycle works


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 23, 2016)

Gmz said:


> Then don't use it? I don't understand why some people can get so angry when they see something that doesn't quite correlate with the way they do things. The goal is to grow mushrooms, if you achieve that then you're successful in my book. You're not some failure that deserves a bickering to because you chose to use this tek. The fact that you said this tek is for LAZY people kinda confirms that it's a good tek for newbies to give a try and understand how the mushroom life cycle works


You are correct sir.


----------



## canndo (Feb 23, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Oh boy, I love when peeps get all mad and start calling out small typos lololo!!
> This is not at all a good tek for beginners, it teaches nothing but old ass out dated info... This tek is for LAZY peeps. Sorry to tell you guys but light is such a minor pinning trigger that it really doesn't matter. The only pinning trigger you need to worry about with cubes is evaporation from the sub.
> Sorry if I'm coming off as a bitch, but, it urks me when I see such a horrible tek getting praise.... Go put this tek up on a real OMC and you will be the laughing stock! This tek is junk...


We can argue about light being a primary trigger all you like. 

I have grown many different types of mushrooms. Shaggy mane don't seem to need such a trigger, oysters do. 

Light is indeed a primary trigger for this mushroom. Evaporation is hardly a significant trigger. But I won't bother to explain it yet again. 

If you meant stamets, forgive me. We all make typos. 

The procedure was intended for lazy people. I have scolded pf tec people because they believe it is the easiest. 

As I said, it would not be fair to say that and offer no alternative, so I offered one. 

Shall we expect you to do the same? 

I have not used this method in thirty years so your estimate is about right.

But I have posted nothing that is not accurate. 

Thank you in advance for any constructive tips. 

For the lazy people here especially, the ones who prefer to spend most of their time on growing cannabis and would like an occasional foray into the decomposes. 

If they are successful, as I have said, they should continue to advance. This tec is for raw nubies only. 

And it serves no other purpose.


----------



## canndo (Feb 23, 2016)

One more thing. 

This is a rather unique group. 

Many bring a variety of knowledge and experience, mostly because they can. We don't encourage anyone to break the law. 

We do rejoice in each others sucesssuccess. 

We try to help reduce harm. We usually put our egos aside. That happens a lot among people who are practiced in leaving those same egos at the door when they trip. 

And we insist on telling the truth about psychoactive drugs. 

You are invited to join us


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 23, 2016)

You just said evaporation is hardly a pinning trigger for psilocybe cubensis?? Ok now it is 100% confirmed that you sir are a joke and don't know ahit about cultivating mushrooms. Why are you even bringing up oysters?? This isn't an oyster yek, its a cube tek, and everything I'm saying has to do with cubes. And evaporation is the biggest pinning trigger for cubes, that's a scientific proven fact. Anyone reading this can do a little research of their own on that one thing and see for themselves that you are full off bad info. Re name this "how to grow mushrooms the lazy way" and then I wouldn't have even commented at all.
And to say that a lazy, out dated tek full off WRONG and BAD info is good for beginners is just horrible, how the hell is it good to teach a bunch of bad techniques that will have to be un learned to a begginer?? That makes no sense at all.
This isn't about knocking on someones "style", I'm hating on this tek because it is full of WRONG INFO, period! To each his own, bit ibhave been doing this a long time and I feel o have to let peeps kno how bad of a tek this is. If you are serious at all about this hobby then please go to a real online mushroom community and learn from peeps who know what they are talking about.... If you want tongrow an eighth or so of shitty mushrooms so you can watch the walls melt a little, but actually learn almost nothing of how to grow mushrooms, then carry on, this is the tek for you!


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 23, 2016)

If you insist on telling the truth about drugs then why is your tek full of so much wrong info?


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 23, 2016)

The thing that really gets me is that if someone made a thread called "grow bud the easy way" and said to grab a couple flashlights , a couple clear solo cups, some dirt out of the back yard, some miracle gro and a fish tank, THEN on top of it said that 12/12 isn't the biggest flowering trigger, you all would be flaming the shit out of that person...


----------



## Nitegazer (Feb 23, 2016)

Please- MjAeJdliK stop taking up so much space. I get it: you think this is a terrible thread by ill informed peeps. Time for you to move on.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't know how to cultivate shrooms but I'd like to learn to rip out some big yields outdoor.. I've looked at the shroomery and that site is really hard to navigate on a phone.. What sites are you speaking of? What is your technique?


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 23, 2016)

Nitegazer said:


> Please- MjAeJdliK stop taking up so much space. I get it: you think this is a terrible thread by ill informed peeps. Time for you to move on.


I don't think anything, its fact that this tek is Garbo and full of falseness.. Sorry you can't handle that


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't know how to cultivate shrooms but I'd like to learn to rip out some big yields outdoor.. I've looked at the shroomery and that site is really hard to navigate on a phone.. What sites are you speaking of? What is your technique?


I have never done an outdoor bed. Mycotek.org is probably the best OMC on the rhize ATM...


----------



## Gmz (Feb 23, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> The thing that really gets me is that if someone made a thread called "grow bud the easy way" and said to grab a couple flashlights , a couple clear solo cups, some dirt out of the back yard, some miracle gro and a fish tank, THEN on top of it said that 12/12 isn't the biggest flowering trigger, you all would be flaming the shit out of that person...


Probably because that wouldn't work



MjAeJdIiK said:


> I don't think anything, its fact that this tek is Garbo and full of falseness.. Sorry you can't handle that


What's actually a fact is that this tek works and yields you a decent amount of mushrooms for personal use

I think that's your problem, you seem to think your opinions are facts. I get it now


----------



## Gmz (Feb 24, 2016)

Good for you.... Do what works for you. Some of us aren't here to produce bulk amounts of mushrooms. This tek had me my first pins within a month of inoculation, and was supplying me weekly mushrooms for over 15 weeks. It works, I'm sure there's plenty of different better ways to do it but this way is simple..... and it works. I mean what don't you understand lol. Saying that something is garbage is an opinion itself, and there is no correct way to grow mushrooms, there's so many different ways to do it. I bet there's someone out there that would say your correct way is shit.

Which reminds me there's always going to be people like you and I need to just ignore them. Sorry for carrying out this pointless conversation


----------



## podfather20 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm in

Sent from my XT1019 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

It would be great if you started a thread and dumbed it down from step 1 to harvest... You seem to know your shit, arguing and berating people gets old quick.. Share some info and drop some knowledge on us.. I've never grown shrooms, those kits look like a pain in the dick n the harvest look too small to waste time on.


----------



## Gadgetguy (Feb 24, 2016)

Bulk is actually easier, you can make 3 grain jars, inoculate them, let them grow out, get some coir/horse shit, pasteurize it, drill 12 holes in a sterilite tub, cover them with micropore tape, put a trash bag liner in the bottom, mix your colonized grain/horseshit/coir in it, wait 10 days and keep it in a clean place, expose to light and wait.One tub (27 quart size) CAN put out enough shrooms to keep one person happy for quite some time unless you eat shrooms every weekend. You can over twice as much in the same size tub doing bulk as you could doing a bunch of cakes or growing out of jars etc.

just my .02c


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm not interested in eating em..just selling them..I haven't done shrooms since I was 20..I'm not interested in acid or shrooms consumption.


----------



## Gadgetguy (Feb 24, 2016)

Well then you need to learn how to grow, a LOT of them lol. It's actually quite easy, but this thread isn't going to teach you how to do it. I'm not saying that to be rude, this just isn't the way.


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 24, 2016)

This thread is just one of a multitude of approaches. In the end it's all about the intended outcome. And what you can comfortably work with at the time. Everyone has different circumstances and living situations.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm looking to grow em outdoor, all kinds of mushrooms grow on my property in the summer.. I gotta think its very doable to grow them.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 26, 2016)

I would like to say sorry for being so aggressive in my approach. I would like to now say that , yes, this ten will yield you some booms of done correctly. 
My reason for getting so annoyed by this thread is that there is a few times where very false info is being stated, that's my beef, if it wasn't for the false infonthen I wouldn't have even commented at all.
So just for the record: sorry for being an ass. This tek can yeild you boomers.
But colonizing in the dark is false, light being a major pinning trigger is false, and saying hydration is not needed for a second flush is false( well it's needed if you want GOOD later flushes) shrooms are over 90% water, they suck up the water in a substrate as they grow, of you don't rehydrate after flushs you will peoabably have small shrooms that mature early. Hope we can all be friends now


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm looking to grow em outdoor, all kinds of mushrooms grow on my property in the summer.. I gotta think its very doable to grow them.


I don't know too much on outdoor grows, bit I know the basics. And if you say your yard grows lots of wild mushrooms then chances are you can have a very successful outdoor patch. I used to live in a house that was smack dab in the middle of fungi avenue lol, all types of wild fungi grew, whenever I threw out my spent substrates I would be speaxhless when I would see how much weight those spent sub would pump out being outside. Hmmmm maybe I should do a little reading tonight on outdoor patch's, its beginning to sound like an easy, xheap, low maintained required way to boost my bankroll this summer....


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm looking to grow em outdoor, all kinds of mushrooms grow on my property in the summer.. I gotta think its very doable to grow them.


Yeah man. Several ways. Depending upon your approach and $. You can even create a decorative garden scene. Oooooohhhhh. No but seriously. Its how nature intended.


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 26, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> I don't know too much on outdoor grows, bit I know the basics. And if you say your yard grows lots of wild mushrooms then chances are you can have a very successful outdoor patch. I used to live in a house that was smack dab in the middle of fungi avenue lol, all types of wild fungi grew, whenever I threw out my spent substrates I would be speaxhless when I would see how much weight those spent sub would pump out being outside. Hmmmm maybe I should do a little reading tonight on outdoor patch's, its beginning to sound like an easy, xheap, low maintained required way to boost my bankroll this summer....


I want to do that around my brother's house actually. One of the reasons why I want to leave NY.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

Lots of dead oak around here..live oaks too.. The girl at the grocery store told me she and her mom pick 75-100 lbs of " chicken in the woods". Every season and morral mushrooms...I got like 4 or 5 different kinds on my 2 acres alone.. Some get huge.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 26, 2016)

Morels=$$ . its my fav edible but verybrare where I live


----------



## canndo (Feb 26, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> I don't think anything, its fact that this tek is Garbo and full of falseness.. Sorry you can't handle that



Other than your contention that light is not a primary trigger, what else is incorrect?


----------



## canndo (Feb 26, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> I would like to say sorry for being so aggressive in my approach. I would like to now say that , yes, this ten will yield you some booms of done correctly.
> My reasono annoyed by this thread is that there is a few times where very false info is being stated, that's my beef, if it wasn't for the false infonthen I wouldn't have even commented at all.
> So just for the record: sorry for being an ass. This tek can yeild you boomers.
> But colonizing in the dark is false, light being a major pinning trigger is false, and saying hydration is not needed for a second flush is false( well it's needed if you want GOOD later flushes) shrooms are over 90% water, they suck up the water in a substrate as they grow, of you don't rehydrate after flushs you will peoabably have small shrooms that mature early. Hope we can all be friends now



Please show us that scientific evidence that light is not a primary trigger. 

Further, because light IS a primary trigger and also lends directional it and proportionality to the fruit, growing in the dark and exposing only the surfaces you wish to pin from makes sense. 

Especially when border breaks or side pins are unwanted, as in growing in a glass jar. 

I said re hydration is not needed because if you have hyperhydrated your substrate initially and have taken care to keep unnecessary moisture to a minimum. 

(keep temperatures low and rh high then the substrate should contain enough water for three good flushes. 

"dunking" is of limited usefulness in this tech and will promote contamination, especially if your soak is not done in a cool environment. 

The best way to continue high moisture levels is to care for your casing. 

A "skin" that is relatively impervious to water tends to form on the bare mycelium mass that just doesn't absorb much water. 

Try it for yourself if you do not believe me. Weigh the fruit and soak it in water. Weigh it again, very little difference. 

Now take a mature block of mycelium and do the same. 

Want to talk light? 

Grow your substrate out in a spawn bag. 

When it is mature, tape one half of the bag with black electrician tape. 

Expose the thing to a few hours a day of light. When you see pins on the clear side, tear the bag off and check it. 

Evaporation is constant through the bag. 

The reality with this species is that it will find a way to fruit no matter what you do or fail to do. 

The key us timing and orchestration. 

Light and co2 (or its lack) are primary, nutrient loss and temperature are minor. 

Combine them all and you get the most yield possible in the first two flushesflushes.


----------



## electricslide (Mar 1, 2016)

After knocking up my jars do i tape the holes or leave them open. Can't seem to find an answer anywhere


----------



## Gadgetguy (Mar 1, 2016)

electricslide said:


> After knocking up my jars do i tape the holes or leave them open. Can't seem to find an answer anywhere


If you are talking about PF jars, you have a dry verm barrier so contams shouldn't be a worry unless you packed it really loose. If you are talking about grain jars..... no need to use tape although micropore could work. Polyfil is generally better in that situation ime. 

Either way you will want gas exchange, and sealing off either type of jar is going to stunt them, if not kill off colonization altogether. This may not ALWAYS be the situation, but the more likely scenario.


----------



## electricslide (Mar 1, 2016)

Gadgetguy said:


> If you are talking about PF jars, you have a dry verm barrier so contams shouldn't be a worry unless you packed it really loose. If you are talking about grain jars..... no need to use tape although micropore could work. Polyfil is generally better in that situation ime.
> 
> Either way you will want gas exchange, and sealing off either type of jar is going to stunt them, if not kill off colonization altogether. This may not ALWAYS be the situation, but the more likely scenario.


Yea I ment pf jars thanks for the fast answer bro


----------



## Gadgetguy (Mar 1, 2016)

Not a problem, just make sure the dry verm layer is heaping out of the jar a little and use your lid to "smash" it down a little, this will ensure it stays in tact as the cake colonizes. They shrink to some degree as they colonize which can compromise the dry verm layer.


----------



## electricslide (Mar 1, 2016)

I defiantly did I'm hoping I didn't put to much actually . Its my first grow so this is very much a learning period for me. wish me luck lol . Do the jars really need to cool for 12 hours . I feel like mine are cooling rather fast


----------



## Gadgetguy (Mar 1, 2016)

You can't put too much dry verm on the top, it will only help. Remember the inside will be the last part to cool, but generally if they are just a little warm to the touch you are good to go


----------



## electricslide (Mar 1, 2016)

Okay cool thanks brotha


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

The tek works as intended. I have a SAB and usually do mono's but I had a couple extra spawn jars and gave this a go.
Looks like the jars should have a nice handful in several days.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

1. Do what you should be doing already and keep your house clean.
2. Get some grain (wbs,rye, corn), soak and pc. I really do dislike corn, but it does work and I use it if I got it.
3. Carefully inoculate. Even before using a SAB I have never seen a contam at this stage, except with corn.
4. Wait.
5. Pasteurize bulk substrate. I usually fill jars here, cover with foil and use a thermometer in one of the jars inside the pc, unlatched to watch temp. There are some things you may have around that you can easily increase your yield, like gypsum and chicken shit compost.
6. Case.
7. Wait. I closed the bag until the jar was ready.
8. Wrap with foil and fruit. Start misting fanning

Doesn't get easier than that.

It takes almost nothing to go from here to monos.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 11, 2016)

Updates on those jars, a couple days later -


----------



## DANK PURPY (Mar 12, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> You just said evaporation is hardly a pinning trigger for psilocybe cubensis?? Ok now it is 100% confirmed that you sir are a joke and don't know ahit about cultivating mushrooms. Why are you even bringing up oysters?? This isn't an oyster yek, its a cube tek, and everything I'm saying has to do with cubes. And evaporation is the biggest pinning trigger for cubes, that's a scientific proven fact. Anyone reading this can do a little research of their own on that one thing and see for themselves that you are full off bad info. Re name this "how to grow mushrooms the lazy way" and then I wouldn't have even commented at all.
> And to say that a lazy, out dated tek full off WRONG and BAD info is good for beginners is just horrible, how the hell is it good to teach a bunch of bad techniques that will have to be un learned to a begginer?? That makes no sense at all.
> This isn't about knocking on someones "style", I'm hating on this tek because it is full of WRONG INFO, period! To each his own, bit ibhave been doing this a long time and I feel o have to let peeps kno how bad of a tek this is. If you are serious at all about this hobby then please go to a real online mushroom community and learn from peeps who know what they are talking about.... If you want tongrow an eighth or so of shitty mushrooms so you can watch the walls melt a little, but actually learn almost nothing of how to grow mushrooms, then carry on, this is the tek for you!


totally agree. best to teach beginners the best way to do it. outdated facts= problems in the future


----------



## electricslide (Mar 12, 2016)

So an update its been about 11 days since I started my first run . 10/10 jars are growing healthy thus far and probably 60-70% already. I cannot believe how fast. Will try to post pictures later thanks for the tips and help guys


----------



## DANK PURPY (Mar 12, 2016)

electricslide said:


> So an update its been about 11 days since I started my first run . 10/10 jars are growing healthy thus far and probably 60-70% already. I cannot believe how fast. Will try to post pictures later thanks for the tips and help guys


I can't wait yo try it myself!!!


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2016)

DANK PURPY said:


> totally agree. best to teach beginners the best way to do it. outdated facts= problems in the future



Nothing in this tech is outdated.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 14, 2016)

Jar updates...

you can tell which I've been snackin on 

Probably the last update unless I get a notable flush.


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Jar updates...
> 
> you can tell which I've been snackin on
> 
> Probably the last update unless I get a notable flush.



Those are very pretty. Your casing seems just right. 

Is that a fruiting chamber in the background,?


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 14, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Jar updates...
> 
> you can tell which I've been snackin on
> 
> Probably the last update unless I get a notable flush.


What Canndo said.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 14, 2016)

canndo said:


> Those are very pretty. Your casing seems just right.
> 
> Is that a fruiting chamber in the background,?


Mini tub.


----------



## canndo (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah, and I see injection ports behind. 

Too bad there is no trust.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 15, 2016)

canndo said:


> Yeah, and I see injection ports behind.
> 
> Too bad there is no trust.


It's a mini tub and big tub underneath.

Those jars really only show the casing/fruiting aspects of this tech. I already own nice jars lids with injection port and ge filter, why wouldn't I use them?


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 19, 2016)

canndo said:


> Those are very pretty. Your casing seems just right.
> 
> Is that a fruiting chamber in the background,?


Thank you, btw. Those were from a malzatapec syringe. Theyre actually quite potent as well.


----------



## canndo (Mar 20, 2016)

DANK PURPY said:


> totally agree. best to teach beginners the best way to do it. outdated facts= problems in the future



No facts presented here are outdated.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 21, 2016)

canndo said:


> No facts presented here are outdated.


Can a fact become outdated?


----------



## Dustpelt (Mar 21, 2016)

Golden Teachers 1 of my faves.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 21, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Can a fact become outdated?


No more philosophies in this thread please. Thank you.


----------



## Devildenis69 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey guys, Im a new shroom grower and I have a little problem that I can't find an awnser
i took a cambodian grow kit from Az****us, inoculated it at least 3 weeks ago and put it on a little warming carpet (5w), in a dark place.

some little white grain balls are forming on top, I shake it gently every 4 days to help the colonisation, but a month later, it's about 15% white, seems anormaly long from what I've read ... so, do I just have to wait or is there something going wrong here ?


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 23, 2016)

Devildenis69 said:


> Hey guys, Im a new shroom grower and I have a little problem that I can't find an awnser
> i took a cambodian grow kit from Az****us, inoculated it at least 3 weeks ago and put it on a little warming carpet (5w), in a dark place.
> 
> some little white grain balls are forming on top, I shake it gently every 4 days to help the colonisation, but a month later, it's about 15% white, seems anormaly long from what I've read ... so, do I just have to wait or is there something going wrong here ?


What is the estimated temp of the grow area?


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 23, 2016)

Could be a contamination or temps.


----------



## Devildenis69 (Mar 23, 2016)

thx for the reply, about 25°C during the day

I may have run the carpet a bit too hot during first days and maybe I've dried a bit the poor thing ... as it's my 1st time, it's hard to tell


----------



## nicemarmot (Mar 23, 2016)

Quick question for Canndo:

Referring back to your procedure - why not leave the lid on the jar while mycelium colonize the coir/verm? This would seem logical as they like co2 and up until this point we've had the lid on to promote growth.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 23, 2016)

nicemarmot said:


> Quick question for Canndo:
> 
> Referring back to your procedure - why not leave the lid on the jar while mycelium colonize the coir/verm? This would seem logical as they like co2 and up until this point we've had the lid on to promote growth.


You could mis your pinning window. It could overtake the coco very easily. Believe me. I know.


----------



## canndo (Mar 24, 2016)

nicemarmot said:


> Quick question for Canndo:
> 
> Referring back to your procedure - why not leave the lid on the jar while mycelium colonize the coir/verm? This would seem logical as they like co2 and up until this point we've had the lid on to promote growth.


Try it.


----------



## canndo (Mar 24, 2016)

Let us know how it works.


----------



## electricslide (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay question guys. I birthed my cakes this morning, I cleaned off the top layer of verm and dunked my cakes . Now there is still a bit of verm on the top is this okay ? I'm concerned about it holding contams . Any input would be appreciated


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 30, 2016)

electricslide said:


> Okay question guys. I birthed my cakes this morning, I cleaned off the top layer of verm and dunked my cakes . Now there is still a bit of verm on the top is this okay ? I'm concerned about it holding contams . Any input would be appreciated


If you're contam free now at birth, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## electricslide (Mar 30, 2016)

O


ColoHead said:


> If you're contam free now at birth, I wouldn't worry about it.


Okay thanks I'm pretty stoked I managed to keep 10-10 jars from getting contaminated I couldn't believe it especially being my first time


----------



## electricslide (Mar 31, 2016)

One more question. I've got a gage to read humidity in my sgfc but its reading low I really don't think its working right. Is there a way to tell by looking at my container if the humidity is high enough.. There's condensation on all sides and the lid. Which is why I'm assuming my gage isn't working


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 31, 2016)

If your not sure mist once every 12 hours.


----------



## canndo (Apr 1, 2016)

Condensate won't tell you much because it is an indicator of temperature as much as moisture content.


Sprout has it right as alwaysalways. 

If you are at that stage then humisity is important. 


Jars such as the one you are working with tend to have a fairly stable microclimate. The predominance of high moisture "wicked" material in your jar will tend to ensure a good humidity in the jar no matter what you dodo. 

What tends to happen is that the substrate will give up more liquid than necessary and subsequent flushes will suffer. 

Over watering will quickly become evident in the form if liquid in the bottom of the jar. 

Of course this can also be a sign of too much heat. 

Finally, because you are past casing, you can simply wash your hand and stick your finger in there to see if the casing is dampdamp. 





er


----------



## electricslide (Apr 3, 2016)

So another question guys.. I know I'm sorry I've tried to look this up but can't find anything. My cakes in my sgfc have started growing around and out of the verm layer . I've noticed that there is tiny blueish specks on a couple cakes. I doubt its contams any ideas? I'd post a picture bt my camera isn't good so its impossible to see.. Could this possibly be the start of a pin before it becomes a pin? Any feedback will be appreciated


----------



## Devildenis69 (Apr 4, 2016)

Devildenis69 said:


> Hey guys, Im a new shroom grower and I have a little problem that I can't find an awnser
> i took a cambodian grow kit from Az****us, inoculated it at least 3 weeks ago and put it on a little warming carpet (5w), in a dark place.
> 
> some little white grain balls are forming on top, I shake it gently every 4 days to help the colonisation, but a month later, it's about 15% white, seems anormaly long from what I've read ... so, do I just have to wait or is there something going wrong here ?


so a week later, very little progress, should I throw it in the kit like it is and hoping that the supplemental humidity will help things, or should I wait till all kernels get covered by mycellium ?


----------



## canndo (Apr 4, 2016)

This thread really isn't for pf tech considering it was started as the antithesis of that method.


----------



## canndo (Apr 4, 2016)

Devildenis69 said:


> so a week later, very little progress, should I throw it in the kit like it is and hoping that the supplemental humidity will help things, or should I wait till all kernels get covered by mycellium ?



If you kernels are not at least close to being covered you will get contamination. 

What kit? I'm missing something.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 4, 2016)

electricslide said:


> So another question guys.. I know I'm sorry I've tried to look this up but can't find anything. My cakes in my sgfc have started growing around and out of the verm layer . I've noticed that there is tiny blueish specks on a couple cakes. I doubt its contams any ideas? I'd post a picture bt my camera isn't good so its impossible to see.. Could this possibly be the start of a pin before it becomes a pin? Any feedback will be appreciated


when you see blue on your cakes it means your humidity is too low


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 4, 2016)

btw great thread canndo


----------



## Devildenis69 (Apr 4, 2016)

canndo said:


> If you kernels are not at least close to being covered you will get contamination.
> 
> What kit? I'm missing something.


thx for your quick answer I m speaking about azarius growkit (perlite + vermiculite)
so I just wait ?


----------



## canndo (Apr 6, 2016)

Devildenis69 said:


> thx for your quick answer I m speaking about azarius growkit (perlite + vermiculite)
> so I just wait ?


I am not familiar with the kit. Any spawn that can be shaken should not take but a week to ten days to be completely colonized at temperatures in the high seventies. 

Contamination or dry conditions will stop it


----------



## Waiks (Apr 14, 2016)

Can I use filter discs during the colonization period to eliminate the 'open jar and pour out c02' step?

And during inoculation I'd just lift up the filter, squirt squirt, then tighten to close?
Or should the filter disc go under the regular metal lid with holes drilled in?


----------



## canndo (Apr 14, 2016)

If you use a filter disk by itself, the grain will get dry. Put one quarter inch hole in the original lid and a sandwich it under the metal lid. 

When you shake the jar be sure you keep the grain from hitting the filter. Errant spores can lite o the filter and germinate, sending hyphae into the filter and contaminating your corn.


----------



## Waiks (Apr 14, 2016)

Perfect, thanks. I will be doing this tek soon. 

Right now I have some brf cakes in a poor mans pod. It's been 9 days and no signs of pins yet. 

I have some more pf tek jars almost done colonizing. I like the idea of casing and putting the baggies over the jars more than putting them onto the hydroton to fruit. Once they're fully colonized, can I scrape off the dry verm layer, dunk the cakes, then place them back into the jars upside down? The part of the cake that was previously in contact with the dry verm will now be on the bottom of the jar. I'll case the top of the cake up to the rim of the jar, and foil the exposed myc. Then baggie and mist as usual. 

So basically fruiting in vitro in the baggie with pf tek brf cakes, with the additonal step of flipping the cake upside down.


----------



## canndo (Apr 16, 2016)

Waiks said:


> Perfect, thanks. I will be doing this tek soon.
> 
> Right now I have some brf cakes in a poor mans pod. It's been 9 days and no signs of pins yet. View attachment 3657318
> 
> ...



Why?


----------



## Waiks (Apr 16, 2016)

canndo said:


> Why?


Why?


----------



## Gmz (Apr 17, 2016)

Waiks said:


> Why?


I think he's asking why you would go through the trouble of dunking and flipping the cakes when it works regardless. Been thinking about growing another round to store and trip when the time feels right. I just added a little bit of water to the jars when they would start to dry out, those things grew for months


----------



## Ironhorse777 (Apr 20, 2016)

How long does the entire process take before I can enjoy the fruits of my labor if I follow this procedure to a T?


----------



## Gmz (Apr 20, 2016)

Ironhorse777 said:


> How long does the entire process take before I can enjoy the fruits of my labor if I follow this procedure to a T?


I had pins within a month doing this tek, innoculated my jars on July 11th and had pins by August 7th and they supplied me weekly trips all the way into January. You only need like 1 pound of popcorn per quart jar tho, I got the full 25 pounds and had shit tons extra lol


----------



## Ironhorse777 (Apr 21, 2016)

Gmz said:


> I had pins within a month doing this tek, innoculated my jars on July 11th and had pins by August 7th and they supplied me weekly trips all the way into January. You only need like 1 pound of popcorn per quart jar tho, I got the full 25 pounds and had shit tons extra lol


Awesome! Thanks for letting me know about the popcorn, I was just getting ready for a trip to costco. BTW what method did you use to dry your harvest?


----------



## Gmz (Apr 21, 2016)

Ironhorse777 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for letting me know about the popcorn, I was just getting ready for a trip to costco. BTW what method did you use to dry your harvest?


I just used a food dehydrator on the lowest setting that I already had


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 21, 2016)

You can also air dry. In a space that has good air flow. But the average time for that is like 3 days.


----------



## Ironhorse777 (Apr 24, 2016)

Could someone please recommend a spore supplied in Canada? I live in Ontario.


----------



## Iwannagethigh780 (Apr 26, 2016)

Ironhorse777 said:


> Could someone please recommend a spore supplied in Canada? I live in Ontario.


I would also like to know of a good one I used spores101 the shrooms def ere not the best at all like no real trip but mabe I did something wrong


----------



## softfarmer (May 5, 2016)

What about the USA being that ralphsters Is supposedly no good anymore? I really need to know a good source but I would rather not get it shipped threw customs.


----------



## canndo (May 6, 2016)

nicemarmot said:


> Quick question for Canndo:
> 
> Referring back to your procedure - why not leave the lid on the jar while mycelium colonize the coir/verm? This would seem logical as they like co2 and up until this point we've had the lid on to promote growth.



I thought about this. I believe your jar will now begin consuming too much 9xygen at this point to keep it sealed.

Remember, con is heavier than air and will remain in a still jar at higher levels than ambient


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> when you see blue on your cakes it means your humidity is too low


Or if you bumped the myc when handling or mist a little to heavy you can bruise the myc


----------



## DankTankerous (May 19, 2016)

How much does each jar produce?


----------



## DaSprout (May 19, 2016)

You can have.several flushes of around 1/2 O. Then slowly decline. Or slowly build up and then decline.


----------



## DankTankerous (May 19, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> You can have.several flushes of around 1/2 O. Then slowly decline. Or slowly build up and then decline.


 If I understand correctly, each jar grows up to 1/2 an ounce?


----------



## DaSprout (May 19, 2016)

DankTankerous said:


> If I understand correctly, each jar grows up to 1/2 an ounce?


Actually alot more. I put my corn into those little black tv dinner little bowls. Recycled banquets. And fruited in an sgfc. Only cuz of my growing environment and prior growing experience. I was getting over 1/2 O per flush from a 16oz cased sub. Then the weight diminished per flush. But. The older.the.sub. The better the results.


----------



## DaSprout (May 19, 2016)

Read @Gmz results.on this thread though.


----------



## Bill Lidgate (Jun 4, 2016)

probably already covered but I had great success with the following:

malt agar plates with_ P. cubensis_ spores grown at 27C inverted
PP jars autoclaved half filled with dry wheatberries submerged in 10% yeast extract
excise mycelium centers from plates and place agar square in center of cooled wheatberries, grow covered at 27C
when wheatberry surface full of mycelium, overlay with autoclaved (sterile) potting soil, incubate uncovered with high humidity at 21C until jar fills
harvest and desiccate by lyophilization, store in freezer.
I added 1% l-tryptophan to one batch and they seemed incredibly strong, but I never got numbers with Ehrlich reagent


----------



## nicemarmot (Jun 8, 2016)

I've got this at the bottom of the jar:
 
Mycelium growing higher up but VERY slowly. I'm thinking the medium is too wet to see this batch through... 

What's the concensus?


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 8, 2016)

It might be. You can start to lay the jar on different sides. Add dry vermiculite and shake it. Or it just might fully contam soon.


----------



## canndo (Jun 9, 2016)

That is a contamination. It is a bacteria. Of you should smell it it will smell of roten apples or some say burnt bacon. 

That jar is done.


----------



## nicemarmot (Jun 9, 2016)

canndo said:


> That is a contamination. It is a bacteria. Of you should smell it it will smell of roten apples or some say burnt bacon.
> 
> That jar is done.


Cool, thanks. And I most certainly WON'T be smelling it.


----------



## CaesarClown (Jun 12, 2016)

canndo said:


> That is a contamination. It is a bacteria. Of you should smell it it will smell of roten apples or some say burnt bacon.
> 
> That jar is done.


_Rest old comrade_, old friend. I am sorry you could never be born. 

May you be at peace, in the last that is *Garbage*. 

*RIP*


----------



## canndo (Jun 14, 2016)

It is the most common contamination in grain. 


Now you know what it looks like. Many times it is late to the party. Your inoculation looks fine. Then you shake it and it never recovers. People believe they shook the jar too long and killed it. 

They didn't. Mushrooms grow at arithmetic multiples, bacteria at geometric.


----------



## nicemarmot (Jun 18, 2016)

After rereading the procedure I realize that I skipped the "rinse after boiling" step. I assume this was the culprit and caused all 12 jars to stall and eventually contaminate. 

It is exactly as stated above: shook, stalled, contamination. Took about 6 weeks to get to that point.

Round 3 starting next weekend...


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 18, 2016)

nicemarmot said:


> After rereading the procedure I realize that I skipped the "rinse after boiling" step. I assume this was the culprit and caused all 12 jars to stall and eventually contaminate.
> 
> It is exactly as stated above: shook, stalled, contamination. Took about 6 weeks to get to that point.
> 
> Round 3 starting next weekend...


Possible. Too much left over (compounded) starch.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 28, 2016)

Need some help here mushrooms are turni ng black amd ive pulled a few at all different sizes ate them and nothing. They're supposed to be psilocybe cyanescens.


----------



## canndo (Jun 28, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> Need some help here mushrooms are turni ng black amd ive pulled a few at all different sizes ate them and nothing. They're supposed to be psilocybe cyanescens.



That isn't black it's blue, they are not cyanesescens. 

The "black" is spores sprinkling the top. 

You should pick them earlier. 


How many did you eat? They should work.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 28, 2016)

What kind are they? and roughly 4 grams id say.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 28, 2016)

These are what i ordered.

https://www.mushrooms.com/mushroom-spores-cultures/magic-mushrooms/spore-syringe/psilocybe-cyanescens


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2016)

Definitely spore splooge man. Nothing to fear. Just a sploooged on chamber. Pick em sooner next time. That's all.
Eat those shits kid.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2016)

Pick those other big ones now before they splooge more spores.
Lazy.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2016)

Also way too big for cyans. Super cyans on steroids.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> .


Yeah man. Mad spores. Even Canndo would say its not too healthy to have too many spores floating around your environment.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2016)

Good work though.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 28, 2016)

What are they then?


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks like cubensis. Pan cyans are alot smaller and the average varieties sold fruit better at lower temps. 
Eat those shits kid.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hmm cause ive eaten a bunch and have felt nothing


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dry


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 28, 2016)

Between two of us thats all thays left


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow. That sucks. Try to weigh the rest out. Then eat 5 grams.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 28, 2016)

We ate all of that and nothing felt except heat stroke from the weather haha


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 29, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> We ate all of that and nothing felt except heat stroke from the weather haha


How did you dry them?


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have tried them fresh, fan dried and dehumidifier dry


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 29, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> I have tried them fresh, fan dried and dehumidifier dry


Then these were a dud. Or your substrate was lacking in the nutrient department. Try to grow another round with popcorn.


----------



## canndo (Jun 29, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> These are what i ordered.
> 
> https://www.mushrooms.com/mushroom-spores-cultures/magic-mushrooms/spore-syringe/psilocybe-cyanescens



They switched on you. Cyanescens grows on wood. Did you use a lignin substrate? They fruit in the fifties and sixties Temps. 


They are radically different, smaller and slower growing. People would die for cyanescens that grows like cubes.


----------



## nicemarmot (Jul 15, 2016)

Practice makes perfect. 

I've had minimal success with this technique until I learned how to use the pressure cooker properly. Only adding enough water so that the PC is almost dry when the 1 hour time is up. Previously, I was adding too much water to the PC because I didn't want it to run dry. Too much water inside the PC was adding water to the INSIDE of the jars. I could see the liquid at the bottom of the jar after the PC which wasn't there before PC. 

Poured out wet popcorn, dried on towel overnight, re-PC and again too much water — did this 3 times, WTF I'm thinking... 

Did some searching around a bit and found a posting by someone's Grandma about keeping her canned cherries as dry as possible. She mentioned making sure that the water is almost gone at the end of PC. Basically at 1 hour time the steam will begin to slow - that's when it's getting dry inside and time to stop. It does take some trial and error for your specific PC and number of jars inside

Anyway, jars come out dry, I inoculate and in 1 week I have fully colonized jars. Mycelium growth fucking EXPLODED!! 

Now I know I'm doing g it right... Finally!


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok so I have agar plates started and had some bad ones at first full of bacteria. Now I'm not getting anything so far but I also did a little slant experiment with glass vials and corks. I sterilized them and never opened them at all Used cork for self healing port and worked well. But. My first one I nocced I was sliding the needle back out and noticed at the last moment there was a clump Of SPORES stuck to
Needle tip and it slid off onto interior of cork as I removed needle. Best to leave alone I thought. So today I come home. Clump was visible on cork. No longer is visible but instead have these string like strands coming from the corks down to the agar. With little spore clumps at each end and intersecting strands The clumps I am pretty sure are what germinated and why it is broken up now and all thru the strands. What do think it is. It's nice and white strings but idk Here's a pic


----------



## mypassion (Aug 11, 2016)

Easy way lol? Buying a kit from zamnezia is easier there reading all that.


----------



## canndo (Aug 11, 2016)

mypassion said:


> Easy way lol? Buying a kit from zamnezia is easier there reading all that.



Some people think reading is hard. 

Others don't. 


People who buy kits usually don't know much more after they work the kit. 



The easiest way is to find someone and buy the mushrooms from them. Far easier than a kit. Why not do that? 



Yeah, reading is hard.


----------



## mypassion (Aug 11, 2016)

canndo said:


> Some people think reading is hard.
> 
> Others don't.
> 
> ...


Well you are right. I don't wanna offend and no way I'm a smart ass cause me and shrooms have nothing in common.


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 12, 2016)

The kits are technically not any easier at growing. All a lot does is skip the prep work Which for some that is great. But why not just buy all the stuff. Make the prepped bags for all year. The. You have your own kits you can use for grows they the year. All you doing is spending a day measurement and putting it in bags I plan on doing this for a month or two at a time. But basically what I'm trying to point out is that what the companies are doing is prepping all these kits. Do you know how long they sit on the shelves? Or sit idk. In a garage or dusty warehouse? From everything I've been reading up for the last few months EVERY day has mentioned NOT to buy a kit. This I beleive has some good advice AND some bad advice in it. Kits are just easy to get going but I feel they are at higher risk of Contams from sitting for who knows how long. Some companies may be fresh and alright to use while others could be old and have tons of sateillite Contams already on and around the kit if not in the kit waiting to germinate too. So as long as you take some precautions and wash everything down good before using the kit. Things like that. I can agree that a kit could be easier in some ways. But I really think it should be said that it is a Smarter or Wiser choice to start fresh on your own without a kit of any kind you can eventually Make your own kits one day. That way you know EXACTLY what your getting. Eventually I am actually going to start seeing kits but each will have a number and a video of me making the kit on a certain date. I can get USB drives for $1 so your get a free USB drive too. lol. But j have a lot of practice and if my experimental a keep having good results I may be using them to base a fresh kit. You order THEN I prep it for ya 

Happy growing guys. Hope everyone enjoys the hobby as much as I do


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow iv been growing for 6 year's and all of you have given really bad info for beginners js.


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 12, 2016)

If you really want to learn how to grow email me at [email protected]


----------



## nicemarmot (Aug 13, 2016)

The purpose of a public forum is to share information for the common good. If you believe there is misinformation here, please consider starting your own thread and enlighten us.


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 13, 2016)

Or share the information that is being accused as misleading. Please correct it so we all know. 

I emailed him just to see what his ways were and what he had to share with newbies and no answer to the email. Lol. Thought maybe I'd learn something more. But idk


----------



## canndo (Aug 15, 2016)

I as well would like to know more. I don't grow the magic ones but doing that spurred me on to other more difficult species. Lots of people do that. 


I've been growing mushrooms from shaggies to oyster to my own strain of oyster for forty years, I can always learn more. 


Once we think we have arrived, we grow complacent. 


In fact I am experimenting with a whole new way of growing shitaki


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 15, 2016)

canndo said:


> I as well would like to know more. I don't grow the magic ones but doing that spurred me on to other more difficult species. Lots of people do that.
> 
> 
> I've been growing mushrooms from shaggies to oyster to my own strain of oyster for forty years, I can always learn more.
> ...


I would love to know that cuz I only know of the logs and would it take less then a year?


----------



## canndo (Aug 16, 2016)

That shroom guy said:


> I would love to know that cuz I only know of the logs and would it take less then a year?



What, in your opinion is incorrect?


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 16, 2016)

nicemarmot said:


> I've got this at the bottom of the jar:
> View attachment 3703058
> Mycelium growing higher up but VERY slowly. I'm thinking the medium is too wet to see this batch through...
> 
> What's the concensus?


That is most likely caused form to much moisture and not rinsing good enough. Popcorn especially should be rinsed really good and then again and again it contains a high amounts of yeast that can render some kinds of popcorns completely useless.


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

That shroom guy said:


> That is most likely caused form to much moisture and not rinsing good enough. Popcorn especially should be rinsed really good and then again and again it contains a high amounts of yeast that can render some kinds of popcorns completely useless.



Yeast? Yeast is a micro organism that will be destroyed in 250 degree temperatures in reasonable amounts of time


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 18, 2016)

canndo said:


> Yeast? Yeast is a micro organism that will be destroyed in 250 degree temperatures in reasonable amounts of time


Bro I PC at like 175 though I think 250 could be dangerous imo.


----------



## nicemarmot (Aug 18, 2016)

Uh, water boils at 212...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

I wouldnt mind getting some spores of blue meanies....or something that makes the waiting worthwhile. Dont get me wrong my mom grew edibles varieties like canndo does i belive hers were portabellos. Anyway, ive got the time, patience, pressure cooker, mason jars, lids, half gallon of iso alchohol.......


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

That shroom guy said:


> Bro I PC at like 175 though I think 250 could be dangerous imo.



Actually, you are poking at around 250 degrees f.


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

nicemarmot said:


> Uh, water boils at 212...



At sea level. Under fifteen extra ponds of pressure, it boils far higher.


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

That shroom guy said:


> Bro I PC at like 175 though I think 250 could be dangerous imo.


And the point is that the spore load on grain makes little difference if that grain is properly sterilized. 

Yeast isn't much of a threat.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 18, 2016)

In all honesty, all of you spread bad info on cultivating cubes.


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> In all honesty, all of you spread bad info on cultivating cubes.


In all honesty, tell us what and show your work. Is it that "microclimate evaporation is a primary trigger" nonsense? 

Let's have a discussion because you seem to be taking exception toe in particular.


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

Or is it Boyles laws that you are taking exception with?


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 18, 2016)

I've already showed my work to you. Lol you brag about growing oysters. I have the best APE grows on the internet. You don't.have a clue.


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> I've already showed my work to you. Lol you brag about growing oysters. I have the best APE grows on the internet. You don't.have a clue.



Not pictures, show how one would test your hypothesis. You might want to restate it for us who haven't a clue.


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

And I would enjoy your explaining what else I or we have wrong on this thread. 

I can always learn something new. Y friend, cubes are the weeds of mycology. . They grow in spite of the grower, not because of him. They are probably the easiest mushroom on the planet to fruit.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 18, 2016)

Easy to fruit yes, bit to actually fruit well is a different story. And oysters are probably the easiest mushroom to.grow


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 18, 2016)

Dude I dissected this thread months ago, I had people from actual mushroom sites that are also members on riu PMing me thanking me for putting this weak ass tek on blast lol


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Dude I dissected this thread months ago, I had people from actual mushroom sites that are also members on riu PMing me thanking me for putting this weak ass tek on blast lol



You did no such thing. You said I and others were misleading new people.



Now this is one of the most t read threads in hallucinogenics. Many people have succeeded using this method. I spent some time composing it. Frankly, coming on the thread and simply accusing the composer of being wrong without explanation is, well, rude.


You have yet to explain yourself. This dick wagging contest does not do readers any good nor does it cast you in a good light. You haven't posted your own Tek, you haven't explained, you haven't done anything but sit on the side lines and tell everyone how great you are. 


Most people simply find a method that suits them and duplicate it. Some advance toore sophisticated approaches, some ramp up, doing the second thing over and over.


No problem with that at all, but when these people use their repetition as a basis for their expertise, that is a problem.

I didn't stop. I wanted to know what was real amd what was superstition. So I tested hypotheses.

I know what I know as a result of those tests, not speculation, not simply parroting others speculation because when I began doing this there were no "others", there was no internet, we few had to learn it all from scratch.


Now. I have read most of what Roger rabbit has said on such subjects and I have read much of that site. I agree with rr on many things but he is no more perfect than I nor I him. 


He postulated that "dunkimg" was a function of osmosis yet claimed that osmosis was caused by pressure differentials. It isn't, it operates on differences of salinity or saturation of fluids. He is no expert on such things but it is evidence of speculation, not fact. 

I will grant you that soaking fully colonized substrates tends to have a stimulating effect on fruition but that effect is still unknown. 


Have you ever simply weighed a conized substrate before and after soaking? Gee. Try it and you will find the difference is miniscule.

So why does it have the effect it does?


Now you do us all a disservice by simply sayimg this rudimentary response to pf. Tek is. Inaccurate unless you tell us why. You don't.


I think you still have a problem with pinning triggers. It could be you don't like casing.


But triggers are.difficult.thomgs to.prove.


So show us proof of this nebulous evaporation thing that describes border breaks.


Or, you could do this. Prepare a few dozen mea dishes, use an adjunct of corn or straw steep. Inoculate them all with your favorite isolate.


Wrap half of them up in aluminum foil. The other In clear plastic.


Let us know of which pins first
OH, and don't peak, even a few moments of light will trigger.

Note that your microclimate will be identical in both. Now what test can you show us?


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Easy to fruit yes, bit to actually fruit well is a different story. And oysters are probably the easiest mushroom to.grow



They are, second to cubes. But I have a different purpose.


----------



## Coco9000 (Aug 19, 2016)

Subbed. Thank You.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 19, 2016)

For the last time @canndo , I have already agreed that light is a pinning trigger, just a minor one.

I also agree that if I let 2 agar dishs colonize that the dish exposed to light will most likely pin faster, BUT, if I was to do 3 dishs the one I expose to FAE thus causing evaporation, would pin faster than both.

There is tons of info out there on.this subject, it's not like I'm just making this up.

Comparing yourself in even.the slightest way to Roger Rabbit is laughable at best.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Can i have some shrooms please and thankyou?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

I figure a closed mouth dont get fed.....i pay 1200.00 for rent
150 for electric
75 for natural gas
Etc 
Makes things rough from time to time. I aint no senators son asking for freestuff lol


----------



## canndo (Aug 19, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> For the last time @canndo , I have already agreed that light is a pinning trigger, just a minor one.
> 
> I also agree that if I let 2 agar dishs colonize that the dish exposed to light will most likely pin faster, BUT, if I was to do 3 dishs the one I expose to FAE thus causing evaporation, would pin faster than both.
> 
> ...




And yet the man does not know osmosis. The fact that understanding osmosis being essential to this sort of work is rather important.
That is neither here nor there.

Light is a major trigger as is a relative absence of co2.

The questiin is, have you substantiated your ideas or simply repeated them? Have you simply accepted internet superstition or perhaps chosen a guru and accepted that gurus every utterance without question? By all means, we should stand upon the shoulders of others, but mostly of those others publish peer reviewed scientific studies. Not just supposition and hypothesis.




Now on the one hand you are talking about evaporation. But you also believe that border breaks are caused by "perfect micro climates". Yet there is far less evaporation at the borders of containment than the center. How do you explain this and what experimentt have you done to demonstrate it?

And kindly tell us what else I have mistakenly stated in my attempt to mislead.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 19, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I figure a closed mouth dont get fed.....i pay 1200.00 for rent
> 150 for electric
> 75 for natural gas
> Etc
> Makes things rough from time to time. I aint no senators son asking for freestuff lol


Them are some bills. That's why I am renting a room for this year. Then I'm out of NYC.


----------



## canndo (Aug 19, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> For the last time @canndo , I have already agreed that light is a pinning trigger, just a minor one.
> 
> I also agree that if I let 2 agar dishs colonize that the dish exposed to light will most likely pin faster, BUT, if I was to do 3 dishs the one I expose to FAE thus causing evaporation, would pin faster than both.
> 
> ...



By the way, you would need more dishes than three. You would need at least four. 


Now how do you determine the effects of evaporation rather than presence of co2?


Have you used a draeger in each situation? What are you using to measure evaporation rate on small surfaces, or are you measuring changes in environmental rh over time?

What is your definition of minor Vs major triggers in cubensis?


In your opinion, what is the order of importance?

Have you tried excluding all variables but one? (within acceptablity of course)


Have you tried auxins or pin extract to see if there is an inherent hormone that is the source of triggers?

What are fruiting inhibitors? Is there really a gas or emination from spores or the release of spores that inhibit future initiation of fruit?

What are the true moisture reservoirs in the growing complex? Is it truely the casing? If so, why do many have so little trouble with uncased complexes?

Have you measured water content of the complex before and after a flush? Two flushes?

Did you consider the weight of carbon in the calculation?

Compare wet weight yield with weight loss of the substrate?

I would be interested in all this, I am looking at water retention in uncased complexes and the relationship between free water and mycelium access. Look, I read this and see I may look like a dick. I don't want to do that. What I do want is for you to realize that we can have a discussion on these things without resorting to accusations.

I implore you to begin a new thread and reasonably show us where our assumptions and mistakes are. Itight be illuminating, I have little ego in the matter even if this thread makes it appear that I do. One cannot learn when one believes they have arrived.


It is true that I don't grow cubes or any other of the major variety because I grew all I ever needed long long ago. I have been working on a high temperature fruiting plurotus for ten years. I am fruiting in the mid
eighties consistently and need only a few more degrees.

This strain will exist entirely on palm fronds and waste. Given that palm waste presents a major problem in certain parts of the world, and palms grow in hot places, it would be nice to have an edible (if not choice, unfortunately) mushroom that grows in high heat, breaks down palm debris where ordinary composting is dismal, and yields a decent soil amendment as a waste stream.

So I am very interested in these things, and not simply to show novice growers how to get started. Nor to be right for its own sake or for my sense of self worth.


Don't just claim I have no clue, you have experience, give us clues, but please do so in a positive way. I tried to do so in this thread, to synthesize what I know with simple terms for the lay person. To take several different techniques from different places and blend them as a response to pf Tek, which I despise because of what it represents.

Sure, the house cleaning is over kill but it was an attempt to get people to see the micro flora in their homes and on their persons. It was an attempt to take the mystery of this domain out of the equation.


I hope I have succeeded, but for someone to come and instigate question without appropriate answers is bomb throwing. It raises doubt in those who might just want to give this a shot.


----------



## canndo (Aug 19, 2016)

That shroom guy said:


> I would love to know that cuz I only know of the logs and would it take less then a year?



Far less, compositions of varying granularity saw dust, combined with grain hulls and compressed yield very good results (none of this is my work). But these substrates have poor water carrying capacity, I am looking to deal with that.


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey I have a problem I need help with. 

So I did many different teks but this one was the only one that suited me and worked for me so I am riding it out to fruiting It is WBS & VERM mix. I have two cakes that fully colonized. I cases to top thinking about just fruiting Invitro but then changed to popping them out Dunked and into a FRUITING CHAMBER with perlite and holes. I misted them and they started turning tan and looked like they were dieing on top. But the rest was forming Hyphae knots in spots all around. So I flipped them and it didn't really help anything. They still stopped growing. Now they are pooping new fresh Mycellium balls out everywhere and they are growing huge 
Humidity is great inside. Water droplets all over the plastic wall and lid. I don't have a gauge 

So what should I do with them? 


Number two is 
I have a Invitro JAR. WBS & VERM again. I cases it with about 1.5 of coir and it's been colonized and it was too forming Knots and bumps and I Thot it was going to fruit. Then it turned tan and flat paper looking texture on top. I realized humidity was low so I dialed that in better. Now it has water droplets Ontop again. But one spot is a yellow liquid and New Mycellium is growing up thru again. Oh. And it's shrinking too now in the jar. So what do I do. I don't need many mushrooms. I just need a few for medical reasons for now. So I can do better on my next ones. I just need these to work. 

PLEASE HELP AND DONT BASH ON ME PLEASE.


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 19, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Hey I have a problem I need help with.
> 
> So I did many different teks but this one was the only one that suited me and worked for me so I am riding it out to fruiting It is WBS & VERM mix. I have two cakes that fully colonized. I cases to top thinking about just fruiting Invitro but then changed to popping them out Dunked and into a FRUITING CHAMBER with perlite and holes. I misted them and they started turning tan and looked like they were dieing on top. But the rest was forming Hyphae knots in spots all around. So I flipped them and it didn't really help anything. They still stopped growing. Now they are pooping new fresh Mycellium balls out everywhere and they are growing huge
> Humidity is great inside. Water droplets all over the plastic wall and lid. I don't have a gauge
> ...


I think you are dealing with metabolites which will turn the top of the mycelium a dingy brown color sorta like rust it must have been something in the substrate but you do need to get all puddles of water out of there with paper towel that does not help the situation but you should be fine if you could send me a picture please


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 19, 2016)

No puddles. Well the one with yellow in was a small one but I accidently broke the jar right after I posted that so no more Invitro jar. It's now a cake. I rinsed the glass peice off of it and rolled in VERM. I'll send some pics In a few minutes of them. I just put that one in with the two smaller cakes I was talking about and I had to make a taller lid so now instead of just the tub with lid.it's another clear tub container upside down on top I'll see how it dos tonight and may have to dial it in a bit better tomorrow or so.


----------



## canndo (Aug 20, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Hey I have a problem I need help with.
> 
> So I did many different teks but this one was the only one that suited me and worked for me so I am riding it out to fruiting It is WBS & VERM mix. I have two cakes that fully colonized. I cases to top thinking about just fruiting Invitro but then changed to popping them out Dunked and into a FRUITING CHAMBER with perlite and holes. I misted them and they started turning tan and looked like they were dieing on top. But the rest was forming Hyphae knots in spots all around. So I flipped them and it didn't really help anything. They still stopped growing. Now they are pooping new fresh Mycellium balls out everywhere and they are growing huge
> Humidity is great inside. Water droplets all over the plastic wall and lid. I don't have a gauge
> ...



No one bashes new folk who have done their home work. 


If the others have not helped you, let us know. As I have stated, patience is next to cleanliness here. If you have no contamination and your humidity is good (85 or above) you will eventually get fruit if you have mycelium capable of doing so. 


Seems to me, you just need to wait. Contrary to what our friends are maintaining you can ensure your cakes are well lit at least part of the time, though they do not need instant light as plants do. And be sure you keep your co2 levels down with fresh air. 


I. Believe I will. Post a section on orchestration of pinning. 

Let. Us know.


----------



## canndo (Aug 20, 2016)

That shroom guy said:


> I think you are dealing with metabolites which will turn the top of the mycelium a dingy brown color sorta like rust it must have been something in the substrate but you do need to get all puddles of water out of there with paper towel that does not help the situation but you should be fine if you could send me a picture please



I have yet to see a brown or cream colored "rind" that is any thing but what you describe here. But thisay be akin to overlay on casing and will inhibit fruit


----------



## canndo (Aug 20, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> No puddles. Well the one with yellow in was a small one but I accidently broke the jar right after I posted that so no more Invitro jar. It's now a cake. I rinsed the glass peice off of it and rolled in VERM. I'll send some pics In a few minutes of them. I just put that one in with the two smaller cakes I was talking about and I had to make a taller lid so now instead of just the tub with lid.it's another clear tub container upside down on top I'll see how it dos tonight and may have to dial it in a bit better tomorrow or so.



Looks fine, relax. But next time, if you chose this method, do it start to finish. 

The vermiculite is sort of a casing but a true casing is better for this.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 20, 2016)

You want 5600k light on 12/12.
Light is beneficial to myc in all stages.
I colonize grain spawn with 12\12.
And guess what? I have never had a jar pin invitro, strange since light is supposedly such a huge pinning trigger...


----------



## canndo (Aug 20, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> You want 5600k light on 12/12.
> Light is beneficial to myc in all stages.
> I colonize grain spawn with 12\12.
> And guess what? I have never had a jar pin invitro, strange since light is supposedly such a huge pinning trigger...



But you have yet to experiment with it. 


Can you address any of my questions?


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 20, 2016)

canndo said:


> But you have yet to experiment with it.
> 
> 
> Can you address any of my questions?


You are right,I don't do much experimentation.

Others have already done the experimentation and written teks. I follow proven teks.

I don't post teks because they are already ALL over the internet, I don't find much use in just saying the same things that are already out there.

I don't know why you insist on beating this light\pinning thing like a dead horse. 

If light was a major pin trigger, then myc would go invitro in jars that are exposed to light, also, some people use solid colored totes that get no light and they pull off fat flushs just fine.

Lets just agree to disagree


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 20, 2016)

Canndo. I had already cased with coir on top. But then when the jar cracked It's weird it barely even hit hard. But it was the angle I bumped it I guess But anyways. It cracked and the jar wasn't safe for me of the Mycellium so figured what the hell. I carefully took it out. Rinsed glass shards off good and then rolled in Verm. The coir is still on top too. Is it better to roll them in Coir than Verm. I could still roll that one in a light coir casing if it will make a big difference. 

And about the patients. Yeah I've been practicing to have more too but this actually I was just worried about cus the color of Mycellium changed after I misted them. And then hyphae knot looking things were growing around the sides. But then stopped. Now those big balls of fresh mycellium start popping out so was wondering what was going on with them

And as far as the bashing on noobs. I'm not your usually noob. I've been around growing before and have helped a bit. But this was my first attempt and I've learned agar already and been practicing a month or so now everyday. But mainly why I said that is Another site I go on. Every time I ask there it's like they are just bashing on me for two reason. I ask questions. They complain about the method I did something without asking why I did it that way. And still don't answer the question Like wtf Lol. Then I started explaining what my project was and then it's too long and they yell cus I should keep it simple organized and short. Lol So no matter what I do or post I either get criticized or ignored Never any support and help really anymore. Now there are a few that have really helped me out a lot


----------



## canndo (Aug 20, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> You are right,I don't do much experimentation.
> 
> Others have already done the experimentation and written teks. I follow proven teks.
> 
> ...



Light will trigger in a tiny bit of time, this is why people mistake triggers, because when you look at it, you triggered it. 

All that stuff on the internet you are talking about is mostly speculation and simple observation and not scientific tests. 

You can't explain evaporation as a trigger.


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 21, 2016)

canndo said:


> I have yet to see a brown or cream colored "rind" that is any thing but what you describe here. But thisay be akin to overlay on casing and will inhibit fruit


And again you grow oysters bro why you here on a weed site telling ppl how to grow shit you never even grew before how about tap some logs and hang some saw dust and leave the cubes, pan and cyans to the people that actually grow them I have been a member for like a week now and all you do on here so far that I have seen is put your info in on something you really can't even begin to speak on considering you really have no experience in that field. Do you grow marijuana? Is that why you're on this site? Are you just here to give information to people who are trying to grow magic mushrooms that don't really need to know. Now I'm sure you know what you're doing im sure you've had plenty successful grows. But I think until somebody talks about saw dust or white button mushrooms you should hold your tongue. And don't take this to offense I'm just being honest and if you have a great Tech on how to grow Portobellos with just buying one from a store I would love to know. Thank you. Have a good day.


----------



## canndo (Aug 21, 2016)

That shroom guy said:


> And again you grow oysters bro why you here on a weed site telling ppl how to grow shit you never even grew before how about tap some logs and hang some saw dust and leave the cubes, pan and cyans to the people that actually grow them I have been a member for like a week now and all you do on here so far that I have seen is put your info in on something you really can't even begin to speak on considering you really have no experience in that field. Do you grow marijuana? Is that why you're on this site? Are you just here to give information to people who are trying to grow magic mushrooms that don't really need to know. Now I'm sure you know what you're doing im sure you've had plenty successful grows. But I think until somebody talks about saw dust or white button mushrooms you should hold your tongue. And don't take this to offense I'm just being honest and if you have a great Tech on how to grow Portobellos with just buying one from a store I would love to know. Thank you. Have a good day.




Why do you presume I have never grown cubes? 


If you read my posts you will find that I graduated from cubensis to other mushrooms. 


Now why are the two of you bringing this to this particular site?


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 21, 2016)

Idk what's goin on there. Lol. I just wanted to post another pic and see if these are still looking ok to you guys. And that they look like there still going to fruit ? 
I am patiently waiting but my health problems aren't. Lol. My nerves have been bad and just getting worse lately to where I can't work barely. Just really need these things to fruit. 
I know ya can't rush things. They will fruit when they want to Lol. 
I just want to know that they are doing ok and headed in the right direction.


----------



## canndo (Aug 23, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Idk what's goin on there. Lol. I just wanted to post another pic and see if these are still looking ok to you guys. And that they look like there still going to fruit ?
> I am patiently waiting but my health problems aren't. Lol. My nerves have been bad and just getting worse lately to where I can't work barely. Just really need these things to fruit.
> I know ya can't rush things. They will fruit when they want to Lol.
> I just want to know that they are doing ok and headed in the right direction.



Looks like a pin or two on the right, can't be sure. I see nothing wrong with your cakes. We're I you, I would take one cake and roll it deeply in saturated coarse coir. Just to give yourself some variety. I don't know much about the method you are now employing but giving it some microclimate and a place to purchase might help. 


If the mycelium is dicharyotic (it is serially complete), and is capable of fruiting, and the conditions are not such that you are killing the organism, it will bear fruit. Eventually. I can't see where your cakes are unhealthy. It looks like you are keeping them in good shape. Patience should be all hat is required. 


Now, our conversations went to evaporation and perhaps misting. I can't say I would mist fully colonized cakes but what the hell, give one a bit of fine mist.


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 23, 2016)

These are WBS/VERM mix. It's actually the only thing I can get to colonize so I'm moving to 
semi-bulk with my next jar. 

Misting caused me problems so I don't mist now The climate is plenty humid enough I beleive. And yeah I think patience is key here now and just waiting. There are a few Mycellium balls that have the shape of a mushroom but I think it's just the shape it formed. I haven't seen any "pinning" but it's starting to form these balls of Mycellium and then some smaller ones that look like hyphae knots. Little white "Nerds" So I'm thinking I should see them starting soon now. 

What worried me is the two cakes on the outside formed hyphae knots and then died off it seemed. Then it started growing new fresh Mycellium balls. Like little or medium size cotton balls. Then I noticed they started kind of like dieing off. So I took them out yesterday and Dunked them for a few hours and rolled in Coir and Verm Mix It was easier to keep the Coir stuck to the cake with a little Verm mixed in


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 24, 2016)

Man this is making mushroom growing a lot more complicated or dare I say harder than I thought.


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 24, 2016)

It's not that hard. It's more tedious cus of having to keep clean and sterile. But it is relatively easy. The learning part can be hard for some cus they fail and want to give up. You can't cus everyone fails a few times. Don't give up on trying it cus of others having trouble. You may do very well and get it your first time


----------



## canndo (Aug 24, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> These are WBS/VERM mix. It's actually the only thing I can get to colonize so I'm moving to
> semi-bulk with my next jar.
> 
> Misting caused me problems so I don't mist now The climate is plenty humid enough I beleive. And yeah I think patience is key here now and just waiting. There are a few Mycellium balls that have the shape of a mushroom but I think it's just the shape it formed. I haven't seen any "pinning" but it's starting to form these balls of Mycellium and then some smaller ones that look like hyphae knots. Little white "Nerds" So I'm thinking I should see them starting soon now.
> ...



OK, you seem to understand hyphal knots. They are quite small and not like the large tufts we can see in the picture.

A failure at the k of stage in this species is rare (rare that they all fail). But I have to tell you that altering conditions at that stage or the pin stage is the worst thing you can do


These were spores you started with so we don't know if you are even working with the same


DankTankerous said:


> Man this is making mushroom growing a lot more complicated or dare I say harder than I thought.


We could easily look at this entire roll it up site about the growing, curing and smoking of a plant as making it seem complicated. 


To a novice, it could certainly seem that way, disease, light cycles, fertilizing, vegetative growth Vs flowering, water cure Vs air, soil Vs hydroponics, leaving your mature plants in the dark before harvest.... The opinions, disputes, superstition, studies, facts and myth would, to a novice, seem pretty daunting. 

But the elements are simple, seed+soil+light+water+time = nice buzz.


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 24, 2016)

OK, you seem to understand hyphal knots. They are quite small and not like the large tufts we can see in the picture.

No hyphae knots then yet. There are some smaller ones too but probaly same thing as the big ones. Just Mycellium growing I just wish I knew wether I was doing things wrong or not. No way to know until it pins and if it pins?



A failure at the k of stage in this species is rare (rare that they all fail).

Ok so it's ok then and just waiting game
And
At the K of stage. What do you Mean by that
And I won't alter anything now. 
But let me ask about fanning or not fanning. Since I have One tub with 1/4 holes every 2in and then 2" of perlite. Then at the top of perlite there at 1.5inch holes at each end of the tub. Then a little higher at the top of cakes there are two 1" holes on each side of the tub. The another 6qt tub on top upside down taped onto it
Do you think I should fan still? Or do you think i should let it be, enlarge holes? Anything to help. Or just let it be?

I do have the holes stuffed so bugs cants get in. We had some knats recently so I made sure the holes were stuff light enough for air flow but enough they couldn't get thru them. 



These were spores you started with so we don't know if you are even working with the same

What do you mean by this? Yes j started with SPORES. All cubensis. F+. Cambodian and matias Romero. I mixed them up so I have no clue which ones these are now. But there are all cubes so should grow fine at this stage. Just wondering why no pins yet.


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 26, 2016)

Get you some b+ or golden teachers they are great for beginners because they have higher resistance to mold and grow a lot faster and some golden teachers have been known to be 32 grams at about 7 inches tall. But I don't know I'd say that one on the right looks kind of bad men but I can't tell it might be just the picture have you been touching them because the right one looks like it's either not getting enough oxygen it's molding or you've been touching it too much moving it around etcetera


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 26, 2016)

The ones in the end were too dry. I re dunked and re cased and they are doing much better now The middle one idk. It grew those big puffs of Myc and now they are turning tannish I really don't think it's Contams at all. No signs of any yet. Just seems to be FAE or something. I was fanning and I think that was a problem cus my set up is doing its job so j think it was too much drying it out and lowering the humidity to much. Idk. I'm lost. And really just need these to fruit something. I don't need much right now.


----------



## canndo (Aug 26, 2016)

Patience and no more screwing with it. In fact, consider just walking away, no facts ING, nothing for three days.


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok. And yeah I am not going to even open it now cus I have a feeling my humidity level drops way down when I open it briefly and takes while to build humidity back up inside cus of the smaller DUBTUB style Idk but I need to get a electronic gauge so I can see what humidity is 

I want to know what mistakes I'm makin so I can correct them the next grows


I have a monotub going now for mini bulk. It I beleive is a 14qt tub. I put 1.5in of coir and horse poo then a big jar of spawn. The another inch of coir and horse poo mix. It's half colonized now it looks like. Atleast on top it is. Idk if underneith is as much cus I haven't moved it to look much. But they way it's going it may be colonized and start pinning before those cakes do. Lol. No I doubt that but I've seen pics of tubs fruiting before fully colonized. I'm not that lucky tho. I

I have an awesome isolate tho that has started fruiting on the Petri dish. And I tell ya what. There is a TON of Pins for this small little And it's not even really an isolation. I only took a wedge from a MS agar dish. Isolated it into this dish and this is what happened. It's fruiting now in the agar dish. And one of the is a small mushy almost Figured it will be a nice clone to use for a fast fruiting And looks like a decent yeild going by how many it's popping up and most are starting to fruit. By looking at those three things. If say that's a good canidate right. Fast fruiting. Decent yeild for a Petri dish. And for Petri dish they are getting bigger then I thought they would. Of course they still tiny ass little mushies. Lol. But I'm doing that part right it seems. I got the AGAR down I think. Now I just need more agar. Lol. I have a lot more isolation a to do and I want to keep that one going too


----------



## canndo (Aug 27, 2016)

You likely do not have an isolate but several colonies. If you like what you see clone it.


You do know this thread is for a tekid that purposefully excludes monotubs fruiting chambers gages, bulk and the rest, right?


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah sorry I forgot this was for a TEK. Everyone got pretty off topic and I forgot all about It. Lol. But I actually have been experimenting with popcorn and tried this TEK. It failed miserably. The popcorn is from the Dollar Tree tho and the kernels seem to bust open VERY EASILY when prepping it. So I put a hold on this TEK until I get some better popcorn. 
I have two popcorn jars left But I doubt they will be any good either. The one is taken over by mold. The mold died. Now the Mycellium is taken over it I may spawn it outside just to see if I can save it but I doubt it.


----------



## canndo (Aug 27, 2016)

Please remember that this is not a popcorn tek either but a system for new growers that was intended to replace pf tek. Considering that I detest the tekid, it is a not really a beginners approach and it teaches little about the organism. I needed to do more than scoff, I needed to offer an alternative.

I know of people who attempted to use pf tekid for shaggy manes thinking if it works for one mushroom it must work for all.


This tekid will, on the other hand, grow snagged, not well, not in abundance, but if you tend to temperatures you will se

Shaggy mane mycelium smells like fresh cashews


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 27, 2016)

Huh. I Didn't know that about that kind. And honestly I tried and tried with the PF TEK for my cubes and had horrible luck with MS Syringes to PF TEK. The only ones I've gotten to work were WBS/Verm nocced with ms Agar and a few BRF cakes nocced up by grain have started and are almost ready. And I got a few more behind them I just did. 

But honestly if you feel it may work for my situation then I'm going to try this TEK I mean I was going to eventually anyways but I will sooner now since I need an alternative that works


----------



## Pankace (Sep 7, 2016)

I always found the PF tek kinda hit and miss. WBS spawned to horse dung/ or wheat straw in rubbermaid totes is a great way to go once you get it down. As long as you keep things clean and sterile, the yields and extra waiting time are well worth it.


----------



## Skillzd (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok so I'm really wanting to give up. My WBS/Verm Cakes are not doing anything. The first two are still sitting in SGFC and nothing happening. A few lumps of Mycellium pop out but that's it. I'm going to try re dunking. Rolling and cold shock them and see. My second larger cake is now contammed with Trich all over it. And the other two small ones I rolled with Coco coir and nothing is happening at all with them. I have two or three agar dishes pinning and kne dish even grew a few mini mushies. So I tried transferring to agar and no luck. Bacteria takes over. What can I do to use the agar dishes that are pinning to inoculate something with them. The best way to do it without Contams or risk of failure. I'm doing my best and I thought everything was growing great. But when I fruited them. Nothing happened. I'm not being greedy and wanting tons of mushies. I just want a few to grow to keep me motivated to keep growing. My health is bad and I could use small amounts for now until I get bulk going. Btw I also had a mini mono tub or DUBTUB going. But it is Contammed too Ill put it Outside somewhere and maybe it will have a chance but doubt it 

Anyways. What's the best thing you recomend to do with the fruiting agar ?


----------



## Pankace (Sep 9, 2016)

Sounds like your only option is transferring agar pieces to new substrate jars and starting over. I hate to say it cuz I've definitely been there more more times than I like to admit. Chin up. You will hone your craft. If you have the coin I suggest buying a HEPA flow hood or making one of your own for inoculations and transfers. You will see your success rate vastly improve.


----------



## Skillzd (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm actually about to order SPORES to start growing sclerotia instead. I can grow Mycellium in the jars just fine. Got that down pat pretty well. But it's the fruiting mushrooms I think for the first two small cakes it was non fruiting Mycellium It happens. But the others were MS so something should have happened. Hell honestly it should have started pinning before the Trich took over it. It sat for 2 weeks before Trich started The first two are still just sitting there in chamber. I won't give up on them. I was thinking of trying to dunk. Roll and cold shock. Give them a week or two and see what happens then. If nothing still I may crumble them up into a container and put outside somewhere and let nature take its course. But I live in a Motorhome so space is an issue. And discretion as well. So sclerotia just seems to be the best route for me. Takes little space to grow Much more discreet than tubs of mushrooms And I don't have the stress of fruiting mushrooms. Just let them colonize and wait.....wait....wait. Lol.


----------



## Skillzd (Sep 9, 2016)

And yeah flow hood would be nice. I just don't have money to put one together right now. I use a SAB Tho and was doing good. I just moved tho so waiting for things to settle a bit before doing anything yet. 

Sclerotia sounds like it will work better for me tho too. 

But I'm not giving up. I will still try to grow mushrooms too. I have plenty of SPORES left in syringes and have a bunch of Mycellium on agar yet.


----------



## Pankace (Sep 9, 2016)

Could it be an air exchange thing? What kind of airflow do you have for fruiting?


----------



## Skillzd (Sep 9, 2016)

Shotgun fruiting chamber style. More specific. One was a square tub with two cakes sitting on foil and 2.5in of Wet Perlite with 1/4 holes every few inches under the perlite. Then one 1.5jnch hole in each end. And 2 1.5inch holes on each side of tub. All stuffed with medium polyfil. I would also open about twice a day and most and fan the inside 
(Just incase) 

The others were a homeade 2 liter type deal but was actually doing really well at first and plan on trying it again sometime. I took a round Tupperware container. Like the ones RESTURAUNTS put soup in Like 6inches tall. I filled it almost full with wet perlite and 1/4 holes all around it. I left about an inch or two at the top for the Cale to sit down into the container a little and drilled 4 of the 1/2in holes for Co2 to escape and then cut a 2liter in half and put it on top with 4 of 1/2 holes in it for fresh air to come in. So again it was kind of like a Mini SGFC They actually were doing very well but never fruited or even pinned at all. 

They did grow big lumps and balls of mycellium tho at first. But t turned yellow and died off and that's the last thing it did


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 9, 2016)

“Psychedelics are illegal not because a loving government is concerned that you may jump out of a third story window. Psychedelics are illegal because they dissolve opinion structures and culturally laid down models of behaviour and information processing. They open you up to the possibility that everything you know is wrong.” 
― Terence McKenna

couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## Skillzd (Sep 9, 2016)

I wish they were just legal for medical use at the very least. I do understand why they should be used with caution. Many people easily lose touch with reality when taking them. I know I did the other night. First time one years. Plus it was first time with penis envy. AND first time using lemon juice TEK. The combo of those Lol. Let's just say we took just a little too much Lmao. Started with only 1g for my BF and 1.5 for me. Soaked in lemon juice for only 5min and took them. Nothing happened for 45min so we said mix another batch and let it soak. If nothing happens in another 15min we will take them. So I mixed and let soak in lemon juice for 15min and still nothing so we took the second dosage and about 20min later we were starting to trip nicely and it was ok. My partner got panicky and I convinced him to calm down and let it flow. Told him to relax and ride the wave and he listened and had a great time. But at the end we lost touch with reality and was very scary when it wore off. He got sick and was falling asleep and I was still tripping a little and thought he and everyone in the world was dead and I was all alone Everything was black and white and then it slowly ended and I was very confused on what was real and what was the trip. So I understand why they could be potentially dangerous in the wrong environment. But I use them more medically and the next day I felt amazing. Didn't have to take any medications for two days and the third day barely any too. I'm still not near as depressed and feeling better than I have in 2 years. So they have amazing medical value. Too bad they are illegal and have to worry about charges of caught. Ima be crushing mine and filling store bough capsules so your never know whats inside. Lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 9, 2016)

don't u hate how the government try to treat the world like a bunch of fucking babies, guess they capitalize on stupid brainwashed sheep huh


----------



## Skillzd (Oct 14, 2016)

Ya know. I'm fine with them taxing everything because We all know the government has to get something out of it That's fine by me. We pay taxes for them regulating it and protecting our rights. But they don't. They take our rights away from us instead and charge us anyways. Like even with this trump and Clinton shit. I always thought that were elected the canidates too. Why in the hell are we being forced to vote for the lesser of two evils So many of us want them out of the campaign then why don't the people stand up and do something about it. Nope. The people will wait until it's too late and we end up with WW3 Anyways.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 17, 2016)

When did this thread become so political?


----------



## Skillzd (Oct 18, 2016)

Lol. Sorry. Probaly more my fault. I hate politics but this presidential campaign has me ticked off. Let's vote the best of the worst two people we could have in office. Lol. But we need to see what their views are for using mushrooms and cannabis for medicines. That's who I want in office. Haha. I know there many bigger issues but think of how freindly the world would be if everyone smokes or ate cannabis or uses mushrooms There would be peace everywhere. Lmao.


----------



## nicemarmot (Oct 29, 2016)

Hoping to stay on focus and revitalize this thread a bit...

I've been working w/ this tek for almost a year now. I had a rough start but I kept at it and learned a lot through trial and error. Thanks Canndo for your work on this and sharing the knowledge. It's in that spirit that I offer up a few things I've learned while sticking to the prescribed plan:

1) having a not too soggy substrate AFTER pressure cooking has as much to do w/ the water in the cooked popcorn as the water level in the pressure cooker. You want the water in the pressure cooker to be almost completely evaporated when the time is up for sterilization. This seems to ensure (correlation) that there is minimal water in the jar as well. I think it's an equalization thing but I've noticed over and over that if there's too much water left in the pressure cooker, there's also too much water left in the jars. Extra liquid slows mycellium growth and ensures contaminates.

2) a glove box GREATLY increases your chance of success. I call it a glove box so you know what I'm talking about but my box doesn't actually have gloves attached to it. I wear vinyl food service gloves, wipe out the box, the table, my gloves and outside of the jars w/ isopropol alcohol. The box is a clear plastic tote w/ two holes cut into it side for my hands. It took 5 minutes to make and negates the need for all steps related to air flow in the house and spraying down the room w/ disinfectant. You're essentially creating a sanitized, tiny work area that is no larger than it needs to be. When I'm finished, the tote doubles as a storage container for all my supplies.

3) after injecting the substrate w/ spores I replace the lid and immediately tumble the popcorn kernels. In doing so, the spores are dispersed evenly throughout the substrate. About a week later w/o any shaking of the jars, I have a half colonized AND evenly colonized jar. I then break out my "glove box" again, open the jars, pour out the CO2 and the next day they explode w/ growth. 4 days later they're ready for casing.

I'm still learning about optimal misting and humidity in order to get dense pin sets... Lots MORE to learn here... 

Thanks.


----------



## canndo (Oct 31, 2016)

nicemarmot said:


> Hoping to stay on focus and revitalize this thread a bit...
> 
> I've been working w/ this tek for almost a year now. I had a rough start but I kept at it and learned a lot through trial and error. Thanks Canndo for your work on this and sharing the knowledge. It's in that spirit that I offer up a few things I've learned while sticking to the prescribed plan:
> 
> ...




Thank you. 

I'm unsure of the pressure cooker mechanics. I don't understand how that might work. Yes an initial shake would help, I figured it would inhibit the ability to see white.


It is great that you perfected this process, really . Now please move on. Go to spawning, other species, new substrates.


But before you do, doesn't it seem more reasonable than pf ? Full colonization in nine days? 


You failed to mention casing. I'd live to hear you experiences there.


----------



## canndo (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh, and of course the confined and controled space is better. Of course .


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 7, 2016)

Photo is 18 hours after casing. 

I've noticed that timing is very important w/ this step. Better results from not waiting too long.


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 9, 2016)

The above referenced photo is a variation on the oven baked casing method. I did not have any luck retaining moisture in the coir/verm mix while cooking to temp and for the allotted time in an oven. It always came out dry.

My solution was to prepare the casing to moisture level and microwave in a sealed container on high for 3 minutes. The lid popped off a touch but it retained most of the moisture. I snap the lid back shut and let the casing cool to room temp (about 5 hours but can be hurried along in the refrigerator).

I then cased w/ a spoon that has been wiped w/ isopropyl alcohol - not sterilized (wrapped in foil and pressure cooked) . I felt comfortable w/ the "quick sanitize vs. sterilize" method considering that we've learned mycelium is strong enough to resist contamination at this stage of colonization.

For my adaptation, the lid goes back on the jar after adding the casing to keep CO2 levels high while mycelium grows into casing. When about half colonized (3 days), I remove lid, and proceed w/ foil around jar/FAE/light exposure.

Some of my jars have produced 8 flushes (diminishing somewhat over time) and require little maintenence other than misting every few days. Longevity of the production can be several months from the same jar.


----------



## canndo (Nov 9, 2016)

Much trouble with border breaks or harvesting ? 


All of your callings make perfect sense. Eight flushes. Great.


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 10, 2016)

I've seen this term "border breaks" a lot but I'm not really sure what this means. Are you referring to when they grow up from the sides of the jar against the glass? 

Harvesting is not a problem. They break off easy w/ a twist of the stem at the base and don't disturb the substrate


----------



## canndo (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes, that is a border break.


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, I get border breaks occasionally.

When wrapping the jar in foil, I put it about a 1/4 inch above the level of the casing. Not sure if this helps or not but I've never really had any major issues where I thought harvesting was a pain in the ass. On the contrary, it's easy as pie once you get the hang of it.

I haven't tried bulk but I wonder how my production coming out of 7 jars would stack up against a bulk grow w/ the same amount of spawn. I'm producing 8 flushes (so far) and the amount of time it takes is longer however the jars don't contaminate AT ALL and I save time w/ the set up considering the jars are producing for much longer.

For my next round, I'll keep a log of production on 7 jars (this is a "batch" that fits in the pressure cooker) over the lifespan of the spawn to see how many grams of cubensis are produced.


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey whats up people, So i decided to give growing mushrooms a go since growing weed in my area is just to stressful. I ordered 8 syringes from thesporedepot and im going to give golden teachers a try first using pf tek in BRF cakes. My house temp is usually around 75 F and i just ordered some temp/humidity readers. I plan to make a fruiting chamber and do everything that i have seen in the pf tek videos that i have watched on lets grow mushrooms website. so heres my questions..

Going to buy 
2 large clear storage containers for fruiting (plan to put like 10 cakes in each). (do i need to drill holes in the containers for air flow or can i leave it closed with lid on and open a few times a day? or should i use the poly-fil stuff with bigger holes in bin? i would prefer to leave closed for contamination reasons.)

2 60W equivalent (15W) CFLS.
(I plan to keep the light bulbs outside the fruiting chamber is this okay? how close should the light be? do i need one light per fruiting chamber? )


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello "awesomegrow420"
Welcome to the thread and feel free to poke around.

Your best bet for pf tek questions is to inquire on a pf tek thread. This thread is the anthesis of pf tek and is designed to be a SUPERIOR ALTERNATIVE . Read through it and give it a TRY - you won't be disappointed

Good luck!


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 12, 2016)

PS - why is growing weed in your area so stressful as opposed to a different area?


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 12, 2016)

Florida. Still very illegal to grow. it just got passed for medical for debilitating diseases this election, and yea i saw that this thread does popcorn, but i figured i would post here since it was the most recent/active mushroom thread instead of making my own for a small question.


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 13, 2016)

This method of growing mushrooms is WAY easier than pf tek however, there are a ton of pf tek threads out there. 

Have you looked at shroomery.com


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 29, 2016)

Bumper crop! I'm getting pretty good at this...


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 30, 2016)

Any advice to someone who wants to grow mushrooms but doesn't want to buy a pressure cooker? Can i steam these in a hot water bath or crock pot intead of pressure cooker?


----------



## nicemarmot (Nov 30, 2016)

My advice to someone who does not want to buy a pressure cooker is to BUY A PRESSURE COOKER. All kidding aside... It's a MUST HAVE 

The science of WHY lies in the difference between sanitizing and sterilizing. If you boil something for a "really long time", all you do is clean it really well. 

When a product is "sanitized" - glasses at your local bar, they are brought up to a minimum rinse temperature of 180F. If this doesn't happen, certain bacteria remain and the local health department will slap the bar with a violation. 
When you go to a surgeon to have your gall bladder removed, the knife that cuts you needs to be "sterilized" or you risk getting a contamination/infection. This process requires a minimum temperature of 250F. This temperature can only be reached by steaming "under pressure". Google AUTOCLAVE for the long version on this. 

When you sterilize a substrate you effectively kill EVERYTHING alive. When you then introduce mushroom spores, there is nothing else in the substrate to compete with them for survival. 

The $100 you spend on a pressure cooker will guarantee that the other $100 spent on spores, substrate, casing, jars, isopropyl alcohol, plastic baggies and a mister isn't wasted. 



Results like this will not happen outside of a sterile environment. Seriously, get a pressure cooker and you'll be SAVING money. 

Peace


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 1, 2016)

if you are a DIY kind of person build yourself a laminar flow hood. if you arent, you can buy mine for a nominal fee  FH is not needed 100% but i was getting nearly 99% success rate. i did EVERYTHING in front of the flow hood, from inoculation, g2g transfers, liquid culture prep, casings, and sub/spawn mixing. i NEVER had contams until late into multiple flushes when they were old and weak. you can build a FH for 2-300$ and its worth EVERY penny. any q's hit me up. i was doing cubes for a very long time. retired now lol

the biggest piece of advice i can give is move away from glass jars and start using spawn bags with breathable filter patches. so much easier and they are cheap as hell.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 1, 2016)

Yodaweed, I was assuming that you don't want to spend the money for a pressure cooker. Is this the issue?


----------



## ThroBak (Dec 3, 2016)

Impressive crop nicemarmot. I am a curious beginner and am wondering how much dried shrooms did you get from that tray. Starting with 12 quart jars and 25 pounds of corn sounds like a whole lot. If I started with half that amount, would I still be able to harvest a modest amount? Are there problems with starting smaller?


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 3, 2016)

Your inclination to start small is a good one.

You'll make mistakes and learn as you go and probably have contaminates the first time. Don't set a harvest goal but rather have a goal of getting SOMETHING to grow.

Don't get discouraged. It takes a bit of practice.

Keep us posted.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 3, 2016)

The trays aren't done drying yet. I take it very slowly. I'll post the weight in that pic next week.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 5, 2016)

How much pressure in the pc? I'm going to have to buy one to do this


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 5, 2016)

15#


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 5, 2016)

The dry weight in the above referenced photo (the trays drying) is 30 grams. Just over an ounce.

From a different flush, here's a photo of a cubensis from a jar that is just about to kick. The last flush from a jar is generally a GIANT tree of a shroom


----------



## jay5coat (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi guys, read the whole thread minus the troll crap, love it. I originally bought spores a couple years back with the intent to do the pf Tek method but I kinda lost interest until I saw this thread. I'm going to do 12 jars just like the op said but I'm doing 6 with the old spores(just to see if they are still viable) and 6 more with new spores I have on order. And I have taken nice marmots advice and built a Sab for inoculation. also thanks for the pressure cooker advise on keeping the water as low as possible! First sterilization ended up having to much water in the bottom of the jars so had to lay it all back out on the towel and PC it a second time. They looked much drier (no water on the bottom of the jars) so I inoculated last night. Not sure if water got into the jars from the PC or if they were to wet when I put them in the jars. How long do you guys dry your corn on the towel? Wish me luck!


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 6, 2016)

overnight drying of the par-boiled popcorn on towels has been sufficient for me in my climate


----------



## jay5coat (Dec 12, 2016)

Well the old spores don't seem to be doing anything, could be that I have to much moisture in the jars. But the second attempt is successful thus far, all 6 jars are growing white fuzzy mycelium! It's been a couple days since I first spotted the growth so I just shook the jars. Exciting in a slow way lol.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm looking to try soon. Where did you get spores?


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 14, 2016)

Talk to me about growing these Cubensis?


----------



## jay5coat (Dec 15, 2016)

Day 8, looking good so far. Had to shake 3 jars up because they were not colonizing as fast, didn't shake em well enough the fist time I guess. Seems like the glove box made the success rate 100% so far. No signs of contamination!


----------



## frica (Dec 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Any advice to someone who wants to grow mushrooms but doesn't want to buy a pressure cooker? Can i steam these in a hot water bath or crock pot intead of pressure cooker?


Yes, but you do have to steam for longer.
2 hours to be safe.


----------



## donando (Dec 18, 2016)

This is fairly interesting. I've never done shrooms but have been trying to find someone who knows lol but I decided to check out this thread because I obviously know very little about it. What I do know about is asbestos. This vermiculite substrate... Is this the same asbestos ladden vermiculite no longer used for insulating? 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## frica (Dec 18, 2016)

donando said:


> This is fairly interesting. I've never done shrooms but have been trying to find someone who knows lol but I decided to check out this thread because I obviously know very little about it. What I do know about is asbestos. This vermiculite substrate... Is this the same asbestos ladden vermiculite no longer used for insulating?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Asbestos stopped being a concern in the 90s for new vermiculite.

Nowadays the mines are being tested for it so it's safe.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 18, 2016)

http://sporeworks.com/psilocybe-cubensis-spore-syringes


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 18, 2016)

Voidling said:


> I'm looking to try soon. Where did you get spores?


http://sporeworks.com/psilocybe-cubensis-spore-syringes


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 18, 2016)

jay5coat said:


> Well the old spores don't seem to be doing anything, could be that I have to much moisture in the jars. But the second attempt is successful thus far, all 6 jars are growing white fuzzy mycelium! It's been a couple days since I first spotted the growth so I just shook the jars. Exciting in a slow way lol.


http://sporeworks.com/psilocybe-cubensis-spore-syringes


----------



## jay5coat (Dec 19, 2016)

Time to case this one?


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 19, 2016)

Yep


----------



## jay5coat (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks nicemarmot!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 25, 2016)

Once sterilized, how long can a mason jar sit? I had been looking for a pressure cooker so someone gave me one for Christmas. It's an 8 in 1 electric digital 6 quart. So it'd be great for me to cook with but not sure how many jars it would hold at once. Debating on returning for larger basic one though it'd be less useful for cooking.

I'm only wanting enough mushrooms for two people to try a big trip for depression and anxiety like the recent released studies. And then Micro dosing if needed after.


----------



## mo841 (Dec 28, 2016)

I would return it and get a bigger regular pressure cooker. I don't see the limitations of a regular pressure cooker would be for cooking, I cook all kinds of shit in mine


----------



## Voidling (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks. I'll go see what they have I can go exchange for.

If for no other reason this 8 in one is electric and digital with all the fancy timers and stuff. I'm pretty bad about forgetting I have food cooking when I get side tracked, and that's when I'm sober


----------



## jay5coat (Dec 29, 2016)

Look in the canning section if you can't find it with the pressure cookers, that's where I found mine at Walmart.


----------



## nicemarmot (Dec 29, 2016)

This is the pressure canner I own. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-23-Qt-Pressure-Canner/2625289

It fits 6 each of the 32 oz. jars that Canndo describes in his method. It's $95 at Walmart and I believe I picked it up for $75 at Restaurant Depot.

I've used it countless times over the last 2 years and all the gaskets/valves are still going strong. Replacement parts are available online as well from the Presto website. The product should last a lifetime and is a good investment - no frills, no electronics, easy to use.


----------



## jay5coat (Dec 31, 2016)

It's been 24 days since innoculating the jars and the first pins are starting to show on one jar!


----------



## jay5coat (Jan 1, 2017)

I have alot of pins forming in one jar, another I looked at today has some forming under the casing layer, is this anything to worry about?


----------



## nicemarmot (Jan 2, 2017)

Your mushrooms are getting light below the layer of casing (not good). Wrap the jar with foil up higher and even with the top of the casing. This will solve the problem. 

The mushrooms may still yet grow up through the casing. Wait it out. 

Everything else looks good. Do you have condensation on the inside of the sandwich bag that covers the jar?


----------



## jay5coat (Jan 2, 2017)

I just added some tape to secure the tinfoil better, it was at the top of the casing but maybe light was leaking in the sides. I have been spraying the bags every day and keeping them moist. I have 2 jars with mushrooms forming on top and 3 that are pinning on the sides in-between the casing layer and the corn. I took one that was pinning between the layers and very gently scraped the casing that wasn't colonized away so I'll see what happens with that one. I am at least going to get something so I'm happy with the first attempt.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jan 2, 2017)

jay5coat said:


> I just added some tape to secure the tinfoil better, it was at the top of the casing but maybe light was leaking in the sides. I have been spraying the bags every day and keeping them moist. I have 2 jars with mushrooms forming on top and 3 that are pinning on the sides in-between the casing layer and the corn. I took one that was pinning between the layers and very gently scraped the casing that wasn't colonized away so I'll see what happens with that one. I am at least going to get something so I'm happy with the first attempt.



I'm happy with you dude, looks great!


----------



## HollyD (Jan 4, 2017)

Just one question from waaay back on the first page. Do the jar lids stay upside down (under the rings) for the whole process?


----------



## nicemarmot (Jan 4, 2017)

HollyD said:


> Just one question from waaay back on the first page. Do the jar lids stay upside down (under the rings) for the whole process?


Yes


----------



## jay5coat (Jan 4, 2017)

Make sure you don't tighten the lids on to much, I had 2 vacuum and suck the lid into the jar trying to get it off.


----------



## Jonstipated (Jan 4, 2017)

My jars are cooling from the PC and will inoculate before work in the morning. Excited to try this. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## jay5coat (Jan 5, 2017)

First flush from jar one! 40 grams wet so 4 dry or so, not huge but very cool to be doing this myself.


----------



## Jonstipated (Jan 6, 2017)

canndo, how come you say nothing above 78? Is that because of contamination risk?


----------



## canndo (Jan 7, 2017)

Jonstipated said:


> canndo, how come you say nothing above 78? Is that because of contamination risk?


 Contamination risk only occurs if the temperature approaches thermal death and weakens the organisms ability to resist it. But they make their own heat and if you keep them in boxes you will see the interior of the jars get ten degrees or more hotter than ambient.


----------



## Jonstipated (Jan 7, 2017)

canndo said:


> Contamination risk only occurs if the temperature approaches thermal death and weakens the organisms ability to resist it. But they make their own heat and if you keep them in boxes you will see the interior of the jars get ten degrees or more hotter than ambient.


Oh I think I get it thanks. If ambient is 78, internal jar temp could be approaching 90.

Update: Seeing growth in several jars here on day 3. No contamination so far. (I did make a quick SAB with a fish tank and saran wrap in addition to all the cleaning)
I was a little concerned I overcooked my popcorn because it seems all of the kernels have split, but I guess it's fine. Will probably start another batch today.


----------



## jay5coat (Jan 9, 2017)

First flush from my other 3 jars. I just want to say thanks again to canndo for this tec, I am definitely going to move on and try some edible mushrooms.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 9, 2017)

jay5coat said:


> First flush from my other 3 jars. I just want to say thanks again to canndo for this tec, I am definitely going to move on and try some edible mushrooms.


Looks good kid!


----------



## Jonstipated (Jan 22, 2017)

So everything is going well with my first batch, and I just inoculated another batch of APE. I had an idea to fill a jar with colonized substrate high enough so that the casing layer will be flush with the top of the jar. Thoughts? I'm also going to try my hand at using popcorn to colonize a monotub.

Also, APE spores are supposed to be white, right?


----------



## Jonstipated (Jan 23, 2017)

Also I dump my popcorn in a trash bag with a towel after boiling/rinsing. Shake and roll it around for a minute and it's good and dry. 

If you are in the market for a new water sprayer,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D7BJ6MW

That one is great. It sprays a very fine mist with no huge drops. The ones at the dollar store suck.


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 26, 2017)

Thundercat said:


> Great info cannado, it was good to recap and catch up on some of it cus its been years since I've toyed with growing my mushies, and some great info I didn't know. I have been considering ordering up a bag kit from homestead last time I used it it went great and was very simple low contam risk. I may however just suck it up and cook up a box of jars and give this tech a try. I'm always up to try new stuff, and I may be able to combine things from this with what I've done in the past to make something even better in the future.


I would eat some mushrooms but I just dont know where to get them in HoLLand they sell them in smart shops packaged and pure from CoLombia, psiLocybin cubensis but when I was in Amsterdam I only smoked weed and bubbLe hash.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 27, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> I would eat some mushrooms but I just dont know where to get them in HoLLand they sell them in smart shops packaged and pure from CoLombia, psiLocybin cubensis but when I was in Amsterdam I only smoked weed and bubbLe hash.


its probually not a good idea to trip balls in a foreign country haha


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 27, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its probually not a good idea to trip balls in a foreign country haha


I've got an eighth of very bomb weed hahaha its so strong I can only take 1 hit from a pipe, metal or glass its sticky, resinous dope^^^I smoked it at Laguna Beach, the O.C. orange county or Laguna HiLLs, southern CaLifornia I want some seeds of AcapuLco GoLd Feminized/


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 27, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> I've got an eighth of very bomb weed hahaha its so strong I can only take 1 hit from a pipe, metal or glass its sticky, resinous dope^^^I smoked it at Laguna Beach, the O.C. orange county or Laguna HiLLs, southern CaLifornia I want some seeds of AcapuLco GoLd Feminized/


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Mar 28, 2017)

The best there is Soma. Animita Muscaria sleep


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 28, 2017)

Who the fuck is Vinnie Paz?


----------



## topher73 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice write up!! I have used ground brown rice and vermiculite back in the day.


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Kevin Harvey (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Kevin Harvey (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## OrganicfarmerNC (Apr 23, 2017)

91GT347 said:


> Can anyone tell me a really reliable place to get the syringes ? I know there are many types. Are any of them easier to grow, or produce better quality than others ? This would be my first time attempting this. I know sometimes it takes a 1/4 and others 2 caps and your ________________________________. lol
> 
> Oh, and whats the easiest way to start, a syringe, petri plate or foil print ?


Spore store... microtech out of las Vegas..delivered in 9 days


----------



## GrayDizzle (Jun 4, 2017)

Followed this method and it worked great for a rookie. Maybe most were not as "uniform" as I hoped, but the goal was to grow for my first mushroom experience.
I've ate L when I was younger, and generically associated it with the same type of trip..

Boy was I wrong..

At 2:45, I ate 1.5g just to check for safety. I had very mild effects, but it was nothing like expected. But I was ready to eat more when the other passengers arrived at 6:30.
None of us had ever had shrooms. We all decided 2.5g was the magic number. I had the time of my life. WAY WAY more intense than I thought. I walked to the moon through a kaleidoscope world.. 
The come down was something else. I had the most blissful, humbling experience of my entire life. I'm not into the spiritual stuff, but these bad boys opened my eyes to a whole new world, and pulled back the curtains so I could see the one I'm living in. 

Crazy shit..


----------



## Korn on the... (Sep 1, 2017)

The original poster of "the easy way to grow mushrooms" has found an EXPENSIVE and complex way to grow. I've been growing various strains for over 30 years, the way I learned was a post on the "EROWID" site. This original post is still there after all this time! I would highly recommend that anyone wanting to grow shrooms, especially newbies, check out. This may be THE best drug site on the web. The method described can be done in full with an expenditure as low as $20.


----------



## DesertHydro (Sep 1, 2017)

just starting up some shiitake, oyster and lions mane. making the transition over to edibles after many years of the fun ones lol. prepping spawn bags all morning using hardwood bbq pellets, shredded cardboard and straw.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Oct 16, 2017)

canndo said:


> to be fare, I have read accounts where cakes were grated with a cheese grater into pasteurized substrate with spectacular results. I have no reason to doubt them but for the most part it is a silly way to get around the need for a single tool that costs under 100 dollars.
> 
> is there anyone who grows hydro that does not have a ph meter? Would a hydro grower even consider an involved process if growing pot just because they didn't want to have to buy a meter?
> 
> ...



So youre telling us this man ripped off people for millions of dollars purposely misleading them on the fine art of mushroom cultivation. I have no respect for that man being a lover of psychedelics and their theraputic value. When used properly they are wonderful medicine just like marijuana.

It's time we stopped this negative stigma on LSD, Mushrooms, Mescaline etc. Enough is enough. They ,the powers that be, have lied to and misguided us for far too long now.

Mushrooms ARE medicine as is pure LSD as is pure Mescaline. 

I was blessed as a young man to know those who produced real and pure LSD. If youre here and you were using LSD in the Orlando, Florida area back in the 1980s you know exactly who Im talking about.
They were the REAL deal. 

We were also blessed to know well connected dead heads who could procure beautifully pure LSD from other areas of the United States as well.

I know them all no longer no point in keeping an eye on me its been decades. Anyway ...

It was rarely if ever dry. I miss it tremendously. It was the tail end of an era. A beautiful time period when obtaining pure LSD or fresh Mushrooms (or any of the other substances mentioned) was as easy as obtaining marijuana. Sometimes even easier.

No dark web or bit coins needed. No encryption needed ... just a hand shake and a smile.

Mushrooms were extremely easy to procure. Shrooms grown in the fields naturally. Obtaining real and pure mescaline was no problem as well. One of our favorites.

Now look at us. Cant people see a culture lacking in easy access to real and truly pure psychedelics suffers? 

These things were always medicine and they always will be medicine ... just like marijuana.


----------



## ticklykayak (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow. I never imagined that this thread would get numerous replies.


----------



## HollyD (Dec 4, 2017)

For the people who have tried this technique: do you think it would work with strains other than cubes? I want to try to grow something native to the Pacific Northwest. Would something like wavy cap cyans work in this system?


----------



## johnp410 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ok so how many pages do I have to read for the best tek? Really Trying to get into it. I've got anxiety and depression and believe in these meds to reset my thinking so to speak. Also my well being. Just give me a page number for what you think is the best. I've read a lot of useful information, but don't feel like I've found the up to date procedure is all. Thanks and good bless you all


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 7, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> Ok so how many pages do I have to read for the best tek? Really Trying to get into it. I've got anxiety and depression and believe in these meds to reset my thinking so to speak. Also my well being. Just give me a page number for what you think is the best. I've read a lot of useful information, but don't feel like I've found the up to date procedure is all. Thanks and good bless you all






This is the easiest and quickest way.
You will have supplies - fruiting bodies in EIGHT WEEKS.


----------



## johnp410 (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Dec 12, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> Ok so how many pages do I have to read for the best tek? Really Trying to get into it. I've got anxiety and depression and believe in these meds to reset my thinking so to speak. Also my well being. Just give me a page number for what you think is the best. I've read a lot of useful information, but don't feel like I've found the up to date procedure is all. Thanks and good bless you all


Also remember your diet is extremely important to your mental and physical health. Your body is like these plants we grow. Feed it the proper nutrients/fresh water on schedule and it wont stear you wrong!

Best of luck my friend.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 12, 2017)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Also remember your diet is extremely important to your mental and physical health. Your body is like these plants we grow. Feed it the proper nutrients/fresh water on schedule and it wont stear you wrong!
> 
> Best of luck my friend.


It goes hand in hand. I have never grown shrooms. But I have eaten enough to know for sure the healthier your diet the better your trip. I would even go so far to say I trip harder with clearer more vivid visions now that meat is no longer on my menu.


----------



## johnp410 (Dec 13, 2017)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Also remember your diet is extremely important to your mental and physical health. Your body is like these plants we grow. Feed it the proper nutrients/fresh water on schedule and it wont stear you wrong!
> 
> Best of luck my friend.


Thanks. Yes that's the approach I'm taking. Dr are trying to get me on meds Im Trying to take less. I've been pretty well balanced, my mom passed away just over 2 years ago, along with my grand father and 2 uncle's. Been a rough couple of years. But I'm coming around it's crazy what our minds and behaviors can do over time. I just haven't been myself. Things are getting better though that's for sure. Wish it didn't take me so long or I was better at dealing with things like that. Oh well one day at a time. Thanks again though I appreciate it.


----------



## johnp410 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> It goes hand in hand. I have never grown shrooms. But I have eaten enough to know for sure the healthier your diet the better your trip. I would even go so far to say I trip harder with clearer more vivid visions now that meat is no longer on my menu.


I'm all about eating healthy, but meat is just one thing I couldn't see me cutting out of my diet. I try and eat more poultry and fish, but I love my beef too. Pork is good but I can go without it. Until I smell bacon that is lol I apologise I'm sure I'm grossing you out with this nonsense lol
Seriously though kudos to you, I don't think it's something I could do. I would give it an honest try, but I'd have to have a coach or something. I've got 3 kids too so my environment would be working against me. But I would try it.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 13, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> I'm all about eating healthy, but meat is just one thing I couldn't see me cutting out of my diet. I try and eat more poultry and fish, but I love my beef too. Pork is good but I can go without it. Until I smell bacon that is lol I apologise I'm sure I'm grossing you out with this nonsense lol
> Seriously though kudos to you, I don't think it's something I could do. I would give it an honest try, but I'd have to have a coach or something. I've got 3 kids too so my environment would be working against me. But I would try it.


I used to think I would never give up meat. I guess it is still an experiment. What we did was keep adding more fresh produce and and assortment of grains and nuts to our diet. Eventually, over the course of a few years it became obvious meals heavy in meat just did not feel as good inside me. That combined with the knoweldge of just how disgusting commercial meat production actually is (both for animals and the planet) really made me want to at least try not eating it. In about a month it will be one year. I by all means feel better. And really that is my primary goal. Feeling better. If I do start to eat meat again I will be very strict as to where it is from and much smaller portions. One of the farms I work at has cows that are so well cared for they actually play like puppys. And I heard they are delicious.

If you want to try one.... http://www.themaplegrille.net/

Also. If I wanted organic steer shit for boomers I would think my farmer friend has the good shit.


----------



## johnp410 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I used to think I would never give up meat. I guess it is still an experiment. What we did was keep adding more fresh produce and and assortment of grains and nuts to our diet. Eventually, over the course of a few years it became obvious meals heavy in meat just did not feel as good inside me. That combined with the knoweldge of just how disgusting commercial meat production actually is (both for animals and the planet) really made me want to at least try not eating it. In about a month it will be one year. I by all means feel better. And really that is my primary goal. Feeling better. If I do start to eat meat again I will be very strict as to where it is from and much smaller portions. One of the farms I work at has cows that are so well cared for they actually play like puppys. And I heard they are delicious.
> 
> If you want to try one.... http://www.themaplegrille.net/
> 
> Also. If I wanted organic steer shit for boomers I would think my farmer friend has the good shit.


Thanks I'll check it out. Your right about production. There's nothing not disgusting about it. Damn now you got me thinking about it lol
Glad you found something that works for you and your health is in check.


----------



## canndo (Jan 2, 2018)

HollyD said:


> For the people who have tried this technique: do you think it would work with strains other than cubes? I want to try to grow something native to the Pacific Northwest. Would something like wavy cap cyans work in this system?


It will not. It was intended, as was originally posted, as an alternative to PF tek. I stated then that it wasn't really fair for me to criticize the method without offering one of my own. I should say to those who for one reason or another have claimed that the method I posted is not a good one, that they should post their superior method. Many have tried this and most were happy with it. It was never intended to be a place to stop but rather a way to experience growing mushrooms and not simply a "pain by numbers" approach. i never imagined that this thread would be used for those who still advocate PF tek as the "easiest". Nor did I expect that people who are using PF tek would ask questions about it here.

Whatever.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 13, 2018)

canndo said:


> It will not. It was intended, as was originally posted, as an alternative to PF tek. I stated then that it wasn't really fair for me to criticize the method without offering one of my own. I should say to those who for one reason or another have claimed that the method I posted is not a good one, that they should post their superior method. Many have tried this and most were happy with it. It was never intended to be a place to stop but rather a way to experience growing mushrooms and not simply a "pain by numbers" approach. i never imagined that this thread would be used for those who still advocate PF tek as the "easiest". Nor did I expect that people who are using PF tek would ask questions about it here.
> 
> Whatever.


Hey I was wondering if you changed any thing from when you originally created this post? I'm going to try my hand at growing some golden teachers and have been reading and printing out a parts of your post for my binder for quick reference.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Feb 14, 2018)

I see 42 pages later it took for the easiest thing to grow a mushroom under sterile conditions. These grew wild baby and guess what they are so much better and all that equipment is for a hobbyist type. Now I get the real McCoy when in mushroom mode. Fly agaric is the most potent mushroom red with white spots very powerful and can be found anywhere in Ohio. I hope this fucker grew something with all the comments and help. Read my grow journal on growing the purps, granddaddy purps that is. OG JC


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 14, 2018)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> I see 42 pages later it took for the easiest thing to grow a mushroom under sterile conditions. These grew wild baby and guess what they are so much better and all that equipment is for a hobbyist type. Now I get the real McCoy when in mushroom mode. Fly agaric is the most potent mushroom red with white spots very powerful and can be found anywhere in Ohio. I hope this fucker grew something with all the comments and help. Read my grow journal on growing the purps, granddaddy purps that is. OG JC


Fly argics suck.. But that Thai... Is a good shroom.. I've been growing the Thai koh samui for a minute now..


----------



## canndo (Feb 16, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> Hey I was wondering if you changed any thing from when you originally created this post? I'm going to try my hand at growing some golden teachers and have been reading and printing out a parts of your post for my binder for quick reference.


some who have used this method and gotten 8 or 9 flushes have nicely added some adendums to the basic method. I have not used this for many years and cubensis is pretty much uninteresting to me at this point. So no, I can't add anything to it. as I stated, this was an alternative to PF tek which was originally designed to make the PF author money through the sale of his syringes. It was never meant to be "easy". or at least that wasn't the motivating interest. If you grow using this method once or twice then you will be far more advanced than someone who stuck to PF. If you use this method once or twice then you will not WANT to continue to use this method.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 16, 2018)

canndo said:


> some who have used this method and gotten 8 or 9 flushes have nicely added some adendums to the basic method. I have not used this for many years and cubensis is pretty much uninteresting to me at this point. So no, I can't add anything to it. as I stated, this was an alternative to PF tek which was originally designed to make the PF author money through the sale of his syringes. It was never meant to be "easy". or at least that wasn't the motivating interest. If you grow using this method once or twice then you will be far more advanced than someone who stuck to PF. If you use this method once or twice then you will not WANT to continue to use this method.


That’s cool I ended up going with the method I found on mother earth news which they seem to be doing good. It my first time actually growing mushrooms of any sort. So it’s something different to have running other than my regular cannabis grows. Plus I love the insight they revealed to me in the past.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 16, 2018)

canndo said:


> some who have used this method and gotten 8 or 9 flushes have nicely added some adendums to the basic method. I have not used this for many years and cubensis is pretty much uninteresting to me at this point. So no, I can't add anything to it. as I stated, this was an alternative to PF tek which was originally designed to make the PF author money through the sale of his syringes. It was never meant to be "easy". or at least that wasn't the motivating interest. If you grow using this method once or twice then you will be far more advanced than someone who stuck to PF. If you use this method once or twice then you will not WANT to continue to use this method.


Trying to locate some other spore other than cubes but I’ll do what I can for now.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 16, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Fly argics suck.. But that Thai... Is a good shroom.. I've been growing the Thai koh samui for a minute now..


And the possibly of being poisoned by them.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 16, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> And the possibly of being poisoned by them.


Yeah nothing like a slow death brought on by coma and kidney failure..


----------



## deej2 (Apr 12, 2018)

So, I'm giving this a whirl. I used a SAB, and shook the jars after innoculation, as one poster said he got excellent results this way. I'm on day 8 and no sign of anything. No growth, no contam., nothing. My room is fairly cool(mid 60's), so I'm wondering if that might slow things down, along with the shaking might make things a bit more difficult to see at first. Or my syringes were bunk. Opinions?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

Wow I haven't grown shrooms since the Dead were touring but youz ever hear of P.F. Fanaticus (rip) method? ..that's how I used to grow mine, was a lot less involved
-good luck


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 14, 2018)

100 percdnt gunna do this metod for ages I thouthg of this as hard after reading this I think people are lazy 2 do all tje steps I have a few questions tho can I use one of those digitall pressure cookers and there was a few things I dont think im fully understanding is casing just topping up the jar and also im curios could one use a hemp or seaweed meal and also i all I can get is spore prints and I dont know how 2 do this from frpore prints im going to be doing magic ones but wouldent mind trying some edibles ones cheers


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 14, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> 100 percdnt gunna do this metod for ages I thouthg of this as hard after reading this I think people are lazy 2 do all tje steps I have a few questions tho can I use one of those digitall pressure cookers and there was a few things I dont think im fully understanding is casing just topping up the jar and also im curios could one use a hemp or seaweed meal and also i all I can get is spore prints and I dont know how 2 do this from frpore prints im going to be doing magic ones but wouldent mind trying some edibles ones cheers


If your in the US you can order from several places. None of it’s hard. Most digital PC’s you can’t use for jars but I steam mine rather than use a PC for 90 mins or so. Plus if not doing bulk stick with the the brf recipe for now it’s cheap and easy.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 14, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> If your in the US you can order from several places. None of it’s hard. Most digital PC’s you can’t use for jars but I steam mine rather than use a PC for 90 mins or so. Plus if not doing bulk stick with the the brf recipe for now it’s cheap and easy.


I have a digital farberware pressure cooker and I works perfectly.. doesn't crack or bake any jars that I've put in it.. the only problem is the size.. I can only do four quart jars at a time..  four pint jars in pic


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 14, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> 100 percdnt gunna do this metod for ages I thouthg of this as hard after reading this I think people are lazy 2 do all tje steps I have a few questions tho can I use one of those digitall pressure cookers and there was a few things I dont think im fully understanding is casing just topping up the jar and also im curios could one use a hemp or seaweed meal and also i all I can get is spore prints and I dont know how 2 do this from frpore prints im going to be doing magic ones but wouldent mind trying some edibles ones cheers


https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/24179086


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 14, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I have a digital farberware pressure cooker and I works perfectly.. doesn't crack or bake any jars that I've put in it.. the only problem is the size.. I can only do four quart jars at a time.. View attachment 4122349 four pint jars in pic


Interesting most say not to use them but it says for canning. Hell steaming works perfect for me and my big gumbo pot let’s me steam a bunch


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 14, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I have a digital farberware pressure cooker and I works perfectly.. doesn't crack or bake any jars that I've put in it.. the only problem is the size.. I can only do four quart jars at a time.. View attachment 4122349 four pint jars in pic


For reference I can do 24 or so at a time


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 14, 2018)

deej2 said:


> So, I'm giving this a whirl. I used a SAB, and shook the jars after innoculation, as one poster said he got excellent results this way. I'm on day 8 and no sign of anything. No growth, no contam., nothing. My room is fairly cool(mid 60's), so I'm wondering if that might slow things down, along with the shaking might make things a bit more difficult to see at first. Or my syringes were bunk. Opinions?


Yes,, 60°f 's isn't warm enough.. mine colonize fairly quick in a incubator and and ok at room temperature(70's) but lately I've seen slower colonizing at 69°f .took two weeks for them to start at that temp.. normally when I use 80 in the incubator, the start to finish time is two weeks..


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 14, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> For reference I can do 24 or so at a time


Yeah the drawback to the digital is I can't stack .. I used to Steam too.. with pretty good results.. I bought this for cooking food but here and there I'll throw a couple jars in there for 30 minutes.. much quicker then steaming.. I wasn't knocking you by any means.. I was just stating that I use a digital with no problems..100% success rates, no contaminations and no brakes..


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 14, 2018)

cool cheers for all the info every one whats brf I only no of thos method and iv kinda heard the na, e pf tek never done shrooms b4 its medical for me I wanna see of it can help me im in australia im only looking 2 tey once at rhis point n see if it helps so I dont need a bulk grow im assuming thia steaming its tje same idia as in the pc but a big pot how do I know how long to steam is tjere a rule of thumb I think tjeres a few things I still am not getting do I nwed 2 get one of rhose totes and make put gloves in it im hoping 2 srick as xlose as o I can 2 this method in a bit im going 2 look up all tjw stuff n where to get it im going 2 take my time getting everything together so I still have enough time 2 learn more And give my self the best chance I dont think we have lysol but shit this is growing weed allover again lol so fascinating just watched a peul stamets talk im sold


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 14, 2018)

In a pot with a tight fitting lid you need to Steam for 1 hour and 20 minutes at least .. this is to insure that they are sterile. . May have to add a bit of hot water around the half way mark if the lid isn't real tight.. pf- bfr Tek.. was made by professor fantasticous , hints the PF .. brf is brown rice flour and vermiculite..


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 14, 2018)

cool cheers our pots dont have anny lids tjat like attach u just put them on if that makes sense im really keen on rhos method is there like a name for it iv kinda got 2 be staelth lol but it seems simple and effective I dont know if popcorn corn comes in 25 pound bags at this point I only wanna try onnce but im guessing its better 2 do more so u have room for failyer but I plan on keeping the room as clean ass possable cant wait


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 14, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> cool cheers our pots dont have anny lids tjat like attach u just put them on if that makes sense im really keen on rhos method is there like a name for it iv kinda got 2 be staelth lol but it seems simple and effective I dont know if popcorn corn comes in 25 pound bags at this point I only wanna try onnce but im guessing its better 2 do more so u have room for failyer but I plan on keeping the room as clean ass possable cant wait


The lid doesn't have to latch on the pot or anything.. just fit snuggly so not must steam gets out and to build a bit of pressure.. if the lid doesn't seal tightly you can use tin foil to make a gasket to prevent steam loss and help build pressure in the pot..


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 14, 2018)

I just chekked out that link I think im def doing this way instead of pf tek now all I need is 2 learn how 2 start from spores n make agar n shit


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 14, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 15, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah the drawback to the digital is I can't stack .. I used to Steam too.. with pretty good results.. I bought this for cooking food but here and there I'll throw a couple jars in there for 30 minutes.. much quicker then steaming.. I wasn't knocking you by any means.. I was just stating that I use a digital with no problems..100% success rates, no contaminations and no brakes..


Hey I have a instapot and I pressure cooked 7 jars, however moisture got underneath the foil and the holes on the lid started rusting. What am I doing wrong? Too much water? Went on for too long?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 15, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey I have a instapot and I pressure cooked 7 jars, however moisture got underneath the foil and the holes on the lid started rusting. What am I doing wrong? Too much water? Went on for too long?


Did you wash the lids in bleach at any time prior? Bleach etches off the coating on some lids or rust will form around the punched holes . Mine rust if I leave them in the cooker over night to cool.. so I now remove then once the pressure drops and dry and cover them with a towel to cool the rest of the way.. if you can't clean the rust off, you'll may have to get new ones


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 15, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Did you wash the lids in bleach at any time prior? Bleach etches off the coating on some lids or rust will form around the punched holes . Mine rust if I leave them in the cooker over night to cool.. so I now remove then once the pressure drops and dry and cover them with a towel to cool the rest of the way.. if you can't clean the rust off, you'll may have to get new ones


I vacuum sealed several large bags of my composted stuff and steamed them I’ll be injected them tomorrow. Also have some morels I’m about to start.


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 15, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Did you wash the lids in bleach at any time prior? Bleach etches off the coating on some lids or rust will form around the punched holes . Mine rust if I leave them in the cooker over night to cool.. so I now remove then once the pressure drops and dry and cover them with a towel to cool the rest of the way.. if you can't clean the rust off, you'll may have to get new ones


Yeah I left them in over night. How long do you leave them in the PC after pc’ing? And you do 90 mins? Also there was moisture underneath the foil, is that normal? Was there too much water?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 15, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> Yeah I left them in over night. How long do you leave them in the PC after pc’ing? And you do 90 mins? Also there was moisture underneath the foil, is that normal? Was there too much water?


I only PC mine for 30 to 45 minutes but 90 is fine if you're to familiar on how good it works.. I remove the jars shortly after the pressure valve is down (about an hour)
Far as getting moist under the foil I would guess your water level in the pot is to high. I only put about an inch and a half to two inches in my p.c. with the jars in..


----------



## deej2 (Apr 17, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes,, 60°f 's isn't warm enough.. mine colonize fairly quick in a incubator and and ok at room temperature(70's) but lately I've seen slower colonizing at 69°f .took two weeks for them to start at that temp.. normally when I use 80 in the incubator, the start to finish time is two weeks..


Thank you. I got them on a heat mat just now, so we'll see if that will jump start them.


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 17, 2018)

deej2 said:


> Thank you. I got them on a heat mat just now, so we'll see if that will jump start them.


Be careful heat mats can make the temps inside the jar to become too high. Watch for contamination.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (May 5, 2018)

Are spores legal?

First time I did shrooms in late teens I had spores from cow shit I found in a field for a year it was in a envelope and in fact I think I left it outside in something and it grew 3 shrooms dont remember if it was rice or something u put, my father showed me.

Shit I might make a little box like yours dude if my quest for some real E doesnt work, just kinda afraid of shrooms, my bad trips have always been on shrooms so im weary


----------



## giglewigle (May 5, 2018)

Pretty sure with the exeption of like 3 states in usa thay are legel 2 own for microscopy perposes or something


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (May 5, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Pretty sure with the exeption of like 3 states in usa thay are legel 2 own for microscopy perposes or something


I meant the spores, they do not contain psiclocybin so are they legal?


----------



## giglewigle (May 5, 2018)

yes i knew u ment spores exept 4 3 states its legel to own spore prints for microscopy perposes


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (May 5, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> yes i knew u ment spores exept 4 3 states its legel to own spore prints for microscopy perposes


And these are? Meh whatever, maybe if I cant find E Ill have better luck finding cow shit if I head out of city for a trip. First shroom spores I got like that frow a shroom I found on cow shit lol


----------



## giglewigle (May 5, 2018)

Yes with the exeption of 3 states its legel to own for microscopy perposes


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (May 5, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Yes with the exeption of 3 states its legel to own for microscopy perposes


Cali being one I see, another reason to head out there. Heard they want to make it medicinal, I think they should so that with mdma and lsd as well


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Jul 19, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Also remember your diet is extremely important to your mental and physical health. Your body is like these plants we grow. Feed it the proper nutrients/fresh water on schedule and it wont stear you wrong!
> 
> Best of luck my friend.





johnp410 said:


> Thanks. Yes that's the approach I'm taking. Dr are trying to get me on meds Im Trying to take less. I've been pretty well balanced, my mom passed away just over 2 years ago, along with my grand father and 2 uncle's. Been a rough couple of years. But I'm coming around it's crazy what our minds and behaviors can do over time. I just haven't been myself. Things are getting better though that's for sure. Wish it didn't take me so long or I was better at dealing with things like that. Oh well one day at a time. Thanks again though I appreciate it.


Wishing you only the very best brother.


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 20, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Wishing you only the very best brother.


Thank you, I appreciate it brother.


----------



## reynescabruner (Oct 14, 2018)

Lol! I really enjoy your can-do instruction. Thank you for sharing. I now know a little on how to grow a magic mushroom,ehh!


----------



## canndo (Oct 22, 2018)

reynescabruner said:


> Lol! I really enjoy your can-do instruction. Thank you for sharing. I now know a little on how to grow a magic mushroom,ehh!



I'm very glad. I never presumed this thread would go through the contortions it has. I figured by now no one would even try this method. I have been a long time student of drug lore, I don't know why, but it fascinates me and as a consequence, challenged me to discover the truth. This applies to growing mushrooms as well as the wives tales over lsd, meth, Coke and all the others. Mushrooms and growing them have a huge legacy of misinformation. I hope I managed to dispel some of it. I have heard "the caps are stronger". (assays indicate that they are, as a rule, about one or two percent stronger). Each "strain" of cubensis yields a different high. ( wijury is still out). Micro environmental conditions are a major pinning trigger. (it isn't). That good sparkly stuff at the base indicates strength (nope, that's vermiculite). Pf tech is the easiest (nope, it is just the oldest method promulgated by a genius who sought ways to sell his $10 each syringes, claiming that one must use a whole syringe for each little jar). He was busted finally when he began to send growing instructions with each syringe. Before him, spore prints were the only way to go and hobbyists all needed to master agar techniques and isolation. Um. Substrate variations will affect potency (they wont). There are variations in potency in "strains". Save for penis envy there is no real variation in potency. It is suspected that the slower the mycelium grows, the stronger the fruit. Ive not experimented with any of the psychoactive sorts of mushroom in many years having no need for them at my age but I never found slower growing "strains" any more effective. This is not the forum to publish the results of ten years work on a flavorful, high temperature fruiting, high yield oyster mushroom that eats palm fronds but my work on that continues. Im in the mid 70's.


----------



## topher73 (Nov 16, 2018)

canndo said:


> Hardware -
> 
> 1 case of quart jars (wide mouth) $18.00
> 1 32 qt pressure cooker - $80
> ...


----------



## F&N (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi all. Anyone reading in 2019? I'm a total newbie is the original post still the way to go these days for a first timer?

Can I grow golden teacher with this method?


----------



## New Age United (Feb 14, 2019)

F&N said:


> Hi all. Anyone reading in 2019? I'm a total newbie is the original post still the way to go these days for a first timer?
> 
> Can I grow golden teacher with this method?


Yes try it out and yes you can grow golden teacher with this method.


----------



## F&N (Feb 14, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Yes try it out and yes you can grow golden teacher with this method.


Thank you so much. I'm so excited about this!


----------



## Nabbers (Mar 7, 2019)

I've never personally experienced any strain to really be more potent than another. It's pretty much just the fresher the better. They degrade over time. Hell, they're best before you even dry them if you have the stomach for it. If you need something way more potent, you should eventually just move to a different genus-species like the panaeolus varieties. One little stem and you're one with the universe. Back so many years ago, PF tek was just the way we were teaching all the newbies to do it. It's how I cut my teeth, and it really was pretty easy. But I guess that's not how the kids are doing it these days. Grains and bulk... *shrug* it's pretty easy, too, and the results aren't all that different. Except back in the day, my roomie would get upset that I'd have bags of composted horse manure in the freezer.


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)

https://www.psypost.org/2019/03/a-single-dose-of-psilocybin-enhances-creative-thinking-and-empathy-up-to-seven-days-after-use-study-finds-53283#prettyPhoto

Real Transkei is in its own league, I have seen people near delirious on like a single mushroom each.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm going from incubation to grow chamber today, and am a bit confused on lighting. I'm planning on using a single 23W CFL inside of the cabinet for 8 hours a day.

Is that enough light on time? Is that enough/too much light?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 2, 2020)

@Thundercat ^


----------



## New Age United (Apr 2, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I'm going from incubation to grow chamber today, and am a bit confused on lighting. I'm planning on using a single 23W CFL inside of the cabinet for 8 hours a day.
> 
> Is that enough light on time? Is that enough/too much light?


23W CFL is perfect but I'm pretty sure most growers go 12/12


----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

New Age United said:


> 23W CFL is perfect but I'm pretty sure most growers go 12/12


Ok. I've read a few different opinions, but 12/12 does keep coming up. I'm sure I've got a half dozen mechanical timers already pre-set to 12/12 so I'll go with that 

Thanks!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2020)

I’m sure the 23w will be fine. I’ve always used floro shop lights, but they don’t really need that much. The light is mostly for directional growth.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I’m sure the 23w will be fine. I’ve always used floro shop lights, but they don’t really need that much. The light is mostly for directional growth.


That's precisely what I've read consistently as well. Thanks!


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## New Age United (Apr 14, 2020)

SmokyMcPots_420 said:


>


Very nice bro welcome to the forum


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanx man good to be here


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2020)

SmokyMcPots_420 said:


>


Looks nice what variety are they, Burma’s?


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Looks nice what variety are they, Burma’s?


Nepal actually, I had some nice pe's too


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 17, 2020)

91GT347 said:


> Can anyone tell me a really reliable place to get the syringes ? I know there are many types. Are any of them easier to grow, or produce better quality than others ? This would be my first time attempting this. I know sometimes it takes a 1/4 and others 2 caps and your ________________________________. lol
> 
> Oh, and whats the easiest way to start, a syringe, petri plate or foil print ?


 Try premium spores.com. They are more reliable than others I've tried. their website explains difficulty level. Shop here and forget the watered down clowns. good luck


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Apr 17, 2020)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Try premium spores.com. They are more reliable than others I've tried. their website explains difficulty level. Shop here and forget the watered down clowns. good luck


I always used sporeworks and I always get a freebie


----------



## newgrow16 (May 10, 2020)

Using @canndo easy way, 12 jars, all have white mycelium with much of the corn covered. Shook jars again at day 12 from inoculation. Probably open and close again for oxygen in a few days. Have not seen contamination yet.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 10, 2020)

New Age United said:


> Yes try it out and yes you can grow golden teacher with this method.


Where could I find golden teacher spores? I have all the equipment needed, Except the spores LOL


----------



## newgrow16 (May 11, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Where could I find golden teacher spores? I have all the equipment needed, Except the spores LOL


two posts before yours.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 11, 2020)

Is there an expiration date on spore syringes ??I’m about to buy some but not quite ready should I wait until I am or buy them anyway


----------



## macsnax (May 11, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> Using @canndo easy way, 12 jars, all have white mycelium with much of the corn covered. Shook jars again at day 12 from inoculation. Probably open and close again for oxygen in a few days. Have not seen contamination yet.
> 
> View attachment 4561303


A hole in the lid with filter tape or a filter patch will save you the risk of opening it while it's still colonizing


----------



## macsnax (May 11, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Is there an expiration date on spore syringes ??I’m about to buy some but not quite ready should I wait until I am or buy them anyway


Spore syrenges will be good for months to years depending on the conditions they were stored in. I keep mine in the fridge.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Spore syrenges will be good for months to years depending on the conditions they were stored in. I keep mine in the fridge.


Thank you.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 12, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Spore syrenges will be good for months to years depending on the conditions they were stored in. I keep mine in the fridge.


Was also wondering if there is an ideal temperature to preserve the spores in the fridge?


----------



## macsnax (May 12, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Was also wondering if there is an ideal temperature to preserve the spores in the fridge?


I haven't taken it that far man, idk what an exact ideal temp would be. I call the fridge good enough lol


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 12, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I haven't taken it that far man, idk what an exact ideal temp would be. I call the fridge good enough lol


Thanks man I’ll take your word for it. I’ve been putting seeds in my fridge for years now and they pop like they were freshly bought.So I’m going to guess the temperature in there is ideal


----------



## macsnax (May 12, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Thanks man I’ll take your word for it. I’ve been putting seeds in my fridge for years now and they pop like they were freshly bought.So I’m going to guess the temperature in there is ideal


For sure I store my seeds in the fridge too


----------



## newgrow16 (May 12, 2020)

macsnax said:


> A hole in the lid with filter tape or a filter patch will save you the risk of opening it while it's still colonizing


Not the method used in Canndo instructions. I bought 12 jars for about $14. Hole in lid, filter tape, would have to buy or figure out how to do. Same risk as when I inoculated, clean room, clean everything and I shall see how it goes.


----------



## macsnax (May 12, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> Not the method used in Canndo instructions. I bought 12 jars for about $14. Hole in lid, filter tape, would have to buy or figure out how to do. Same risk as when I inoculated, clean room, clean everything and I shall see how it goes.


To each their own buddy, it's just an unnecessary step that poses a risk for contam


----------



## canndo (May 23, 2020)

macsnax said:


> To each their own buddy, it's just an unnecessary step that poses a risk for contam



The point is to work with the environment and contamination.

Not against it. This is "easiest " method. No drilling, no chambers, no birthing.


The mycelium needs very little oxygen and it grows better in high co2. A hole changes that dynamic.

The picture the poster shows is perfect. He can open the jar if he wishes, spores will not germinate on that corn before it is encompassed by mycelium. So long as each kernel is at least slightly covered.


----------



## canndo (May 23, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> Using @canndo easy way, 12 jars, all have white mycelium with much of the corn covered. Shook jars again at day 12 from inoculation. Probably open and close again for oxygen in a few days. Have not seen contamination yet.
> 
> View attachment 4561303



The point is to keep the co2 high. They don't need oxygen yet. Another few days.


If you open the jar and then subsequently shake it again you risk resetting things so the mycelium and contamination are now starting at the same time. This is a race, you want the mushroom to win.


----------



## canndo (May 23, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I haven't taken it that far man, idk what an exact ideal temp would be. I call the fridge good enough lol



Just above freezing.


----------



## Brian2505 (Jun 6, 2020)

canndo said:


> Just above freezing.


What’s the difference in buying spores and syringes? Looking on a website premium spores and it shows spores but description shows syringe? Real confused. I was about to purchase this all in one bag and didn’t want to waste my money on these bags if I’m buying the wrong stuff. 
thanks for the help!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> What’s the difference in buying spores and syringes? Looking on a website premium spores and it shows spores but description shows syringe? Real confused. I was about to purchase this all in one bag and didn’t want to waste my money on these bags if I’m buying the wrong stuff.
> thanks for the help!


The syringe has spores in it ready for injection. Spores can also be found as prints, and swabs. Each gets used slightly differently to achieve the end result of colonizing grain to grow mushrooms. 

A premade syringe is a simple way for a beginner to inoculate some jars and begin their myco-venture. 

I strongly suggest doing lots of reading and research. There are a couple myco specific forums like theshroomery and mycotopia that off tons of info about growing your own.


----------



## Brian2505 (Jun 6, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> The syringe has spores in it ready for injection. Spores can also be found as prints, and swabs. Each gets used slightly differently to achieve the end result of colonizing grain to grow mushrooms.
> 
> A premade syringe is a simple way for a beginner to inoculate some jars and begin their myco-venture.
> 
> I strongly suggest doing lots of reading and research. There are a couple myco specific forums like theshroomery and mycotopia that off tons of info about growing your own.


I watched a video on YouTube that got a lot of good reviews. It’s a all in one bag with self sealing chamber. Looks super easy just needed the spores/syringes. Got some golden teacher and a Ecuador one?? Lol I was thinking the spores were not in a syringe already which would blow the whole sealed all in one bag out of the water... after reading a little further it shows 3x concentrate syringe so I think I’m in the good. 
thanks for the help and websites. July 4th ought to be a whole lot cooler this year!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> I watched a video on YouTube that got a lot of good reviews. It’s a all in one bag with self sealing chamber. Looks super easy just needed the spores/syringes. Got some golden teacher and a Ecuador one?? Lol I was thinking the spores were not in a syringe already which would blow the whole sealed all in one bag out of the water... after reading a little further it shows 3x concentrate syringe so I think I’m in the good.
> thanks for the help and websites. July 4th ought to be a whole lot cooler this year!


Do more reading and then watch more videos. Read this thread from the beginning as well. The more you understand the process the better luck you will have.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 6, 2020)

canndo said:


> The point is to keep the co2 high. They don't need oxygen yet. Another few days.
> 
> 
> If you open the jar and then subsequently shake it again you risk resetting things so the mycelium and contamination are now starting at the same time. This is a race, you want the mushroom to win.


I probably did just that, I think inoculation was clean and successful. My problem was I had a schedule in my head, instead of observing and learning. So I cased six, threw out four due to water in bottom of jars and corn losing white. Exposed other six to air but I let them get better encased but seem to be competing with some fuzzy white mold? They seem to be growing into the casing.


----------



## canndo (Jun 7, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> I probably did just that, I think inoculation was clean and successful. My problem was I had a schedule in my head, instead of observing and learning. So I cased six, threw out four due to water in bottom of jars and corn losing white. Exposed other six to air but I let them get better encased but seem to be competing with some fuzzy white mold? They seem to be growing into the casing.
> 
> View attachment 4587748



Fuzzy white mold? I think thats what you want.


And your mycelium will grow into the casing, that is the point.

Jars look good to me.


----------



## Brian2505 (Jun 9, 2020)

canndo said:


> Fuzzy white mold? I think thats what you want.
> 
> 
> And your mycelium will grow into the casing, that is the point.
> ...


In your opinion are the “all in one bags” good? Seemed to show a fairly easy process. 
I can grow bud but have never grown shrooms. Always been lucky enough growing up to be close to fields. Lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> In your opinion are the “all in one bags” good? Seemed to show a fairly easy process.
> I can grow bud but have never grown shrooms. Always been lucky enough growing up to be close to fields. Lol


I loved the kit I purchased from homestead book company.


----------



## canndo (Jun 10, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> In your opinion are the “all in one bags” good? Seemed to show a fairly easy process.
> I can grow bud but have never grown shrooms. Always been lucky enough growing up to be close to fields. Lol



I have never used them.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 27, 2020)

And then you get these!!


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 28, 2020)

Solid flush


----------



## canndo (Jul 28, 2020)

impressive.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jul 30, 2020)

Killua said:


> Canndo i can't find a 32 quart pressure cooker online..did you mean 23 quart? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-23-Qt-Pressure-Canner/2625289


That’s the exact same one I have never used it yet


----------



## Terp Farmer (Aug 2, 2020)

Sorry I hate to be the newbie here but I wanna start growing my own shrooms. So @canndo after placing the baggie on top of the jar it says to put it in a box do you just mean any box? Or like a sealed plastic tub?And it says to spray them(the jars) with water after this step do you mean the medium or the shrooms themselves?


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> That’s the exact same one I have never used it yet


That's the one


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2020)

Terp Farmer said:


> Sorry I hate to be the newbie here but I wanna start growing my own shrooms. So @canndo after placing the baggie on top of the jar it says to put it in a box do you just mean any box? Or like a sealed plastic tub?And it says to spray them(the jars) with water after this step do you mean the medium or the shrooms themselves?



Put them in the box they came in.


Spray the casing. You must keep it moist qt all times. 


The point is no chambers or birthing.


----------



## IIReignManII (Aug 18, 2020)

canndo said:


> Put them in the box they came in.
> 
> 
> Spray the casing. You must keep it moist qt all times.
> ...


I wondered how long it would be before I ventured into this thread for some info, and here we are haha. Nice to see you still posting on it canndo. I'm inoculating some Uncle Bens bags right now they seem to be colonizing nicely.


----------



## Digitalhemmorage (Aug 20, 2020)

It has been a week since I added my coco and vermiculite and almost nothing is happening. My only thought is there's not enough moisture.


----------



## canndo (Aug 21, 2020)

Digitalhemmorage said:


> It has been a week since I added my coco and vermiculite and almost nothing is happening. My only thought is there's not enough moisture.
> View attachment 4659119View attachment 4659120


You put too much casing in there. But look at that mycelium branching up toward the top. Patience. A couple sprays a day is fine.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 21, 2020)

Digitalhemmorage said:


> It has been a week since I added my coco and vermiculite and almost nothing is happening. My only thought is there's not enough moisture.
> View attachment 4659119View attachment 4659120


Looks too wet. Supposed to be field capacity


----------



## Digitalhemmorage (Aug 22, 2020)

canndo said:


> You put too much casing in there. But look at that mycelium branching up toward the top. Patience. A couple sprays a day is fine.


The branching took place in the first two days and has not continued. That is why I was thinking not moist enough. Should I remove some of the casing?


----------



## Digitalhemmorage (Aug 22, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Looks too wet. Supposed to be field capacity


All of what looks like water droplets in the picture, is just ornamental bubbles on the jar.


----------



## Bagginski (Aug 24, 2020)

Canndo...I’m too new to ‘like’ anything yet, but I love your thread - and I admire your patience!

My only shroom-growing so far has been with a Matias Romero kit I bought from Steven Pollack back in the 70s. Since then, I’ve memorized large chunks of the Shroomery...and I love your tek: then again, I love to cook, so a decent pressure-cooker is an easy sell for me. As soon as I can find a way to acquire spores (yes, I’m in one of those three states), I will jump in using this thread, and branch out from there. Theory being that shrooms will get me through learning to grow shrooms quicker than learning to grow shrooms will get me shrooms....


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 25, 2020)

Bagginski said:


> Canndo...I’m too new to ‘like’ anything yet, but I love your thread - and I admire your patience!
> 
> My only shroom-growing so far has been with a Matias Romero kit I bought from Steven Pollack back in the 70s. Since then, I’ve memorized large chunks of the Shroomery...and I love your tek: then again, I love to cook, so a decent pressure-cooker is an easy sell for me. As soon as I can find a way to acquire spores (yes, I’m in one of those three states), I will jump in using this thread, and branch out from there. Theory being that shrooms will get me through learning to grow shrooms quicker than learning to grow shrooms will get me shrooms....


Premium Spores .com ships microscopy research spores to all states.


----------



## canndo (Aug 28, 2020)

Digitalhemmorage said:


> The branching took place in the first two days and has not continued. That is why I was thinking not moist enough. Should I remove some of the casing?


Just keep spraying.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Sep 6, 2020)

Is the coir coco?


----------



## Digitalhemmorage (Sep 6, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Is the coir coco?


It was.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Sep 6, 2020)

How many jars will 10cc do?


----------



## Doomboy15 (Sep 7, 2020)

canndo said:


> that would be it - notice the profusion of fruit all coming from the same direcction - a PF cake will not do that, and note also that you don't need any sort of fruiting chamber at all. Of course harvesting (picking is more accurate) is a chore. do the best you can to keep the substrate undisturbed and try to patch holes you made with new casing. If you do that, and you continualy increase your spraying (from once a day to three times a day) you will get at the very least 3 flushes. I have experienced as many as 6 flushes and some times the final flush is a HUGE mushroom.


Should I use coco coir? And specific tyoe of vermiculite?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 7, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> How many jars will 10cc do?


I think you can use as little as 1cc per jar, it will just take longer to inoculate. 2-3cc is a solid amount, so 3-5 jars


----------



## canndo (Sep 8, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Should I use coco coir? And specific tyoe of vermiculite?


No, do not use coir.


It is too nutrient dense. It will just over grow.


----------



## canndo (Sep 8, 2020)

Idlewilder is right. In fact you could use a fraction of a drop and it would likely work so long as there are two compatible spores in it.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Sep 8, 2020)

canndo said:


> No, do not use coir.
> 
> 
> It is too nutrient dense. It will just over grow.


I thought coco had no nutrients in it? Like canna coco bricks?


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 8, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> Premium Spores .com ships microscopy research spores to all states.


I appreciate the response and recommendation...I have family in safer places: I would trust them to repackage and send safely. Plus, PS doesn’t have what I most want, whereas SporeWorks does indeed. I’ll keep them on the list, though, and thanks again!


----------



## canndo (Sep 10, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> I thought coco had no nutrients in it? Like canna coco bricks?


Yeah, it has no nutrient value for plants, mushrooms are not plants. 

Mushrooms will eat lignin and break down straw. I grow oyster mushrooms and they love consuming coir.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Sep 10, 2020)

canndo said:


> Yeah, it has no nutrient value for plants, mushrooms are not plants.
> 
> Mushrooms will eat lignin and break down straw. I grow oyster mushrooms and they love consuming coir.


What type of coir should I use then?


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 10, 2020)

So I use coco coir bricks in my substrate mix for mushrooms. I have refrained from adding much to this discussion though because I don’t grow using canndo’s jar method.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 10, 2020)

SWIM is doing canndos jar tek and they used coco coir. First cube picked was July 12 and they are still being harvested.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Sep 10, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> So I use coco coir bricks in my substrate mix for mushrooms. I have refrained from adding much to this discussion though because I don’t grow using canndo’s jar method.


How do you grow?


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 10, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> How do you grow?


Mono tubs


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Sep 10, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Mono tubs


I just got 6 jars from midwest grow kits along with golden teachers from apex spores xant wait to noc em , if everything goes good I wanna do blue meanies in the tub


----------



## Fran of PEV (Sep 11, 2020)

In case it helps any user who starts with this...








Magic Mushrooms: Guide for beginners


Do you want to try magic mushrooms for the first time? Not sure of the right dosage? With this guide you will solve all your doubts...



pevgrow.com


----------



## Doomboy15 (Sep 14, 2020)

Its been 4 days since inoculating the jars with my syringe and cant seen anything yet...how long can it take to start fuzzing?


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 14, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Its been 4 days since inoculating the jars with my syringe and cant seen anything yet...how long can it take to start fuzzing?


I believe that can all depend on your environment. What are your temps? You want the temps up towards 78°f, no higher than 84°.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Sep 14, 2020)

Mid 70's in a upstairs closet


----------



## newgrow16 (Sep 14, 2020)

keep misting or stop or reduce???


----------



## canndo (Sep 15, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> keep misting or stop or reduce???
> 
> View attachment 4683939


Keep misting, once a day should be good. All you want is to keep the fruit from cracking.


After you pick, spray a little more.


----------



## canndo (Sep 15, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> What type of coir should I use then?



Use sphagnum peat

Pure coir prompts your casing to overlay or "tuft up". It doesnt promote those tendrils of mycelium to coarsely travel up through the casing. These sort of fingers are what the primordial start on.

Certainly, no casing works and using a very dilute mixture, say 10 or 15 percent coir works ok but much more sort of defeats the purpose of casing at all.


Further, this method does not work very well fruiting from all grain. Best you case with a nutrient poor mix.

But be sure you balance that ph. (Secret is that it will work even if you dont but the thing will contaminate earlier and have trouble growing through.


----------



## canndo (Sep 15, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> keep misting or stop or reduce???
> 
> View attachment 4683939



Looks very good! Pretty nice pin set, probably not too bad on the sides


Makes me a little nostalgic. They get downright pretty when they open up above the jar.


I trust you were patient enough to let that happen.


----------



## canndo (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok, I'm confusing people. I originally said to use coir. So use coir and stick to the plan. The dilution factor is key. And the picture looks like it was done perfectly.


----------



## canndo (Sep 15, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Its been 4 days since inoculating the jars with my syringe and cant seen anything yet...how long can it take to start fuzzing?



You should see something in a few days more at most.


If you dont then the spores were no good or your jars were too hot.


----------



## Budget Buds (Sep 15, 2020)

@canndo Awesome read man  You ever watched any of home mycology's vid's on youtube? Guy walks his own path for sure..... Not knocking the guy but the throws the big FU to being sterile and seems to do well.......


----------



## canndo (Sep 15, 2020)

Budget Buds said:


> @canndo Awesome read man  You ever watched any of home mycology's vid's on youtube? Guy walks his own path for sure..... Not knocking the guy but the throws the big FU to being sterile and seems to do well.......


Here is the thing, aside from isolation of strains, sterility is a crutch.

The point is to work with the environment, have it selective for your chosen species.

Exact ph, exact air flow, exact humidity and moisture. It is about encouraging your species to thrive and the others not to.

My tech just adjusts for the inevitable, things get contaminated. Let them, and continue with the units that arent.

Nature baby. You do the same in any pot grow.

I'm working with tomatoes. My area is heavily infested with soil born pathogens.

Should I solarize my soil? Or should I graft my heirlooms to root stock that is naturally resistant? This is not some nutzoid aversion to "chemicals". If you inhabit this place you likely enjoy "chemicals", it is strategy. Understanding of environment and adjusting for it.


Capitalize on the fact that all mycelium is highly resistant to contamination. The quicker you have full colonization the less you deal with competition.

And it is surrender, finally, to
The inevitable.


Thanks for your complement.


----------



## newgrow16 (Sep 16, 2020)

Second try using this tek. First try I did some things right, and a few mistakes, mainly with temperatures and using fine vermiculite . Made some adjustments , Temps were pretty good and I ended up six for six. All are producing on first flush, started about a month ago. I am an 68, never would have tried to grow mushrooms until I read this tek, what fun it has been learning about mushrooms and watching each stage. Not huge, but I am super happy, two strains, b+ and golden teacher, thanks Canndo.


----------



## canndo (Sep 17, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> Second try using this tek. First try I did some things right, and a few mistakes, mainly with temperatures and using fine vermiculite . Made some adjustments , Temps were pretty good and I ended up six for six. All are producing on first flush, started about a month ago. I am an 68, never would have tried to grow mushrooms until I read this tek, what fun it has been learning about mushrooms and watching each stage. Not huge, but I am super happy, two strains, b+ and golden teacher, thanks Canndo.
> 
> View attachment 4685830



Pretty.

Have much trouble with side growth? That is the toughest problem with this method.


----------



## newgrow16 (Sep 17, 2020)

canndo said:


> Pretty.
> 
> Have much trouble with side growth? That is the toughest problem with this method.


a couple of jars had side growth only, gets pressed up against jar.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Sep 17, 2020)

Any idea...these popped up in my garden box out back.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 17, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Any idea...these popped up in my garden box out back. View attachment 4686994View attachment 4686996


Not magic


----------



## canndo (Sep 17, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> a couple of jars had side growth only, gets pressed up against jar.



Aluminum foil works.


----------



## newgrow16 (Sep 18, 2020)

canndo said:


> Aluminum foil works.


Taped aluminum foil towards the top of the casing as soon as I saw mycelium moving through the casing, couple of weeks ago. 7 dry g on first flush.


----------



## canndo (Sep 18, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> Taped aluminum foil towards the top of the casing as soon as I saw mycelium moving through the casing, couple of weeks ago. 7 dry g on first flush.


Excellent


----------



## canndo (Sep 18, 2020)

Now. Isn't that easier than the dunking and rolling and birthing and ports and tyveck and fruiting chambers and fanning and humidity pearls?

And you will get a far greater yield from those six jars than from twice the number of little brown rice pucks.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 13, 2020)

~70g wet AA+. MSS to UB (Unclebens), noc'd on 9/4, spawned 1:1 (coir), harvested back right cluster today 10/13. It's been just over 13 years since I last grew mushrooms so it feels good to have success.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 14, 2020)

one month into fruiting and all six jars still producing, house got sporelated, whoops:


----------



## canndo (Oct 14, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> one month into fruiting and all six jars still producing, house got sporelated, whoops:
> View attachment 4714107



How bout that? Good for you.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 15, 2020)

24 hours later


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 15, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> View attachment 4715006
> 24 hours later
> View attachment 4715007View attachment 4715008


Almost there myself ,the 6 jars i nocd on 9/26 lost 2 to contamination other 4 are 95 % colonized ...nocd another 12 on 10/2 theyre 40/60 % colonized....no contaminated


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 15, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Almost there myself ,the 6 jars i nocd on 9/26 lost 2 to contamination other 4 are 95 % colonized ...nocd another 12 on 10/2 theyre 40/60 % colonized....no contaminated


Nice! Hope you have a lot of sub for all those jars


----------



## canndo (Oct 15, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Nice! Hope you have a lot of sub for all those jars


Well
This tech does not involve substrates other than the corn in the jar.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 15, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Nice! Hope you have a lot of sub for all those jars


Didnt plan on using substrate with pf tek bro didn't you see lol poss to be easy way


----------



## canndo (Oct 16, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Didnt plan on using substrate with pf tek bro didn't you see lol poss to be easy way


Pf tech?


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 16, 2020)

canndo said:


> Pf tech?


Im thinking about putting some of them into a sgfc... watching pf tek on YouTube


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 16, 2020)

canndo said:


> Pf tech?


My mistake, my jars are not popcorn, these are from midwest grow kits, im going to try to fruit some in the jar and some in a sgfc.


----------



## canndo (Oct 16, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> My mistake, my jars are not popcorn, these are from midwest grow kits, im going to try to fruit some in the jar and some in a sgfc.



See


This thread was started because I hate pf. It is touted as the "easiest ".

Its not.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 16, 2020)

canndo said:


> See
> 
> 
> This thread was started because I hate pf. It is touted as the "easiest ".
> ...


Agreed your tek is the absolute easiest way that i have found on the internet, and i will be using in the near future. i figured id order some jars from midwest while getting all my other supplies together and that way i can get my jars to use in the future and also try my hand a growing cubensis in the process,


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2020)

Did I do it right?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 4, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Did I do it right?View attachment 4759327View attachment 4759328View attachment 4759329View attachment 4759330


Idk man I can see a couple spots of sub in there lol. Nice flush.


----------



## canndo (Dec 4, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Did I do it right?View attachment 4759327View attachment 4759328View attachment 4759329View attachment 4759330



Its not "the easy way".


Now is it?


----------



## Digitalhemmorage (Dec 26, 2020)

Fml. I forgot to cover the spawn portion of the jar. Shrooms growing every which way. Is there anything I can or should do now?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 26, 2020)

Digitalhemmorage said:


> Fml. I forgot to cover the spawn portion of the jar. Shrooms growing every which way. Is there anything I can or should do now?


That's called in vitro. I did that on my first grow too. I don't think there's any turning back at that point. Look at the bright side, you'll still get some mushrooms.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Did I do it right?


No. That's totally fucked up. Better dry those and send them to me for proper disposal. lol

Nice haul! Are those PE? I just bought a $99 oz of PE for micro-dosing. Got some other ones too. Thinking of getting into growing but what I got should last me for a couple years. Hard enough time getting my pot plants done decently atm so I'd screw up a 'shroom grow for sure.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> No. That's totally fucked up. Better dry those and send them to me for proper disposal. lol
> 
> Nice haul! Are those PE? I just bought a $99 oz of PE for micro-dosing. Got some other ones too. Thinking of getting into growing but what I got should last me for a couple years. Hard enough time getting my pot plants done decently atm so I'd screw up a 'shroom grow for sure.


Good seeing you around oldmed. Mushrooms are easy, there's plenty of resources to get going if you ever decide to, hit me up if you want buddy.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 27, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Good seeing you around oldmed. Mushrooms are easy, there's plenty of resources to get going if you ever decide to, hit me up if you want buddy.


Hey thanks! My plan basically was to score some and then see if they actually worked for my depression then if they did get into growing my own to save money. I'm finding that they are helping but the doses I'm taking are so low that what I have now will last for ages. At r/microdosing at Reddit the recommendation for MDs are 0.1 - 0.3g every 3rd day or 4 days on 2 days off. Even the 0.1 gets me all messed up so I tried 0.05g and that was still to much so I'm only using about 0.015g. I have just under an oz of Penis Envy, an 8th of Blue Meanies, 8th of Aztecorum, 3g chocolate bar and a 10-pack of 0.3g MD caps. When you do the math I'm set for a couple years but will probably do higher doses so a good year at least and then the sales will be on again.

It would be an interesting hobby but I have a few of those already on the go. Growing pot goes without saying, started getting into Arudino and Raspberry Pi and that's on the back-burner for now tho got them all hooked up and working. Can surf the web with the Pi and even got my paid ProtonVPN working on it. Would like to get back into tying flies too. I have all the gear I used for years but when we moved up here 20 years ago all my fur and feathers got lost in the move so I've only tied a few for fly-fishing northern pike and that's no thrill when you're used to catching salmon and steelhead in the west coast rivers of the Fraser Valley all my life before BumF**k, Alberta.

Opened up a brokers account and stuck 3G in there 2 years ago and still haven't learned enough to make a trade yet. Invested $60 in a couple of books to teach myself but I've always found finance to be so f'n boring it's hard to get into it and there is always another Stephen King novel coming out that needs reading first. lol

If I started cranking out 'shrooms they would just pile up. I don't know anyone that wants them and I'm not into selling those or pot for profit tho I could use another source of income so have been wanting to clean out the mancave ans start a little computer repair business. I've been the go-to guy for computer problems for 30 years for family and friends and there is no local computer guy that doesn't charge $70/hr. Nice to get my OAS but it's not living the life of Riley here. 

I don't have a job jar, I have a job bucket and it's full of all the chores and repairs that need doing around here I haven't got to. I'm praying these 'shrooms get me going and so far they really seem to be starting to do that. When shit HAS to be fixed I can get that done but if I can slough it off and procrastinate about it that's my default mode. Depression just makes it easier to forget about and I'm sick of that shit.

Physical exercise is big on my list too. I've got all sorts of gear collecting dust in the shop and got to get motivated to use it. Thank Jah I don't put on weight sitting around all day but I'm way out of shape. With this arthritis everything hurts but I know if I can get back in shape a bit it should hurt a lot less, The CBD helps and I think eating a 1/4 cup of hemp hearts every day for the last couple months is helping too. Got a pail full in the freezer. No pharma meds for me thanks.

Tiny micro-dose an hour ago and I'm speedy as hell typing my fingers to the bone.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Hey thanks! My plan basically was to score some and then see if they actually worked for my depression then if they did get into growing my own to save money. I'm finding that they are helping but the doses I'm taking are so low that what I have now will last for ages. At r/microdosing at Reddit the recommendation for MDs are 0.1 - 0.3g every 3rd day or 4 days on 2 days off. Even the 0.1 gets me all messed up so I tried 0.05g and that was still to much so I'm only using about 0.015g. I have just under an oz of Penis Envy, an 8th of Blue Meanies, 8th of Aztecorum, 3g chocolate bar and a 10-pack of 0.3g MD caps. When you do the math I'm set for a couple years but will probably do higher doses so a good year at least and then the sales will be on again.
> 
> It would be an interesting hobby but I have a few of those already on the go. Growing pot goes without saying, started getting into Arudino and Raspberry Pi and that's on the back-burner for now tho got them all hooked up and working. Can surf the web with the Pi and even got my paid ProtonVPN working on it. Would like to get back into tying flies too. I have all the gear I used for years but when we moved up here 20 years ago all my fur and feathers got lost in the move so I've only tied a few for fly-fishing northern pike and that's no thrill when you're used to catching salmon and steelhead in the west coast rivers of the Fraser Valley all my life before BumF**k, Alberta.
> 
> ...


Store them dark and room temp or in the fridge, don't freeze. Turns out freezing is your quickest degradation, heat and uv as well. I started off microdosing .3 and could feel those every time lol. Went to .2 and could feel those once in a while. I'm right around .17 now. But I will tell you microdosing fixed some shit in me that needed fixed for a long time. It's grown into a bit of a passion for fungi now too. I have more laying around than I need from growing, but that's a good problem to have lol. Get yourself a capsule machine and make caps for microdosing, it helps deliver a consistent dose every time. Grind your mushrooms in a coffee grinder and then put into caps. I had inconsistent doses before making caps. Different areas (stem, cap) in different mushrooms their selves will hold a higher content of psilocybin, grinding it all evens out the potentcy. Lmk if you have any other microdosing questions, I've got that one pretty down these days. You mentioned taking a day or 2 off every 3-4 days, that is definitely a good idea. I wasn't taking a day off when I started, I feel like that's too much brain activity. After about 5 days of that I would get lost in simple conversations with the wife about dinner. Had 100 responses ready to fire at the same time and couldn't get any of them off lol. Good stuff, I hope microdosing helps ya. Take care buddy. Here's a pic of some caps I made recently. Easy stuff to do, took 20 min to bust them out. Size 0 caps hold .15-.2 perfectly.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 27, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Store them dark and room temp or in the fridge, don't freeze. Turns out freezing is your quickest degradation, heat and uv as well. I started off microdosing .3 and could feel those every time lol. Went to .2 and could feel those once in a while. I'm right around .17 now. But I will tell you microdosing fixed some shit in me that needed fixed for a long time. It's grown into a bit of a passion for fungi now too. I have more laying around than I need from growing, but that's a good problem to have lol. Get yourself a capsule machine and make caps for microdosing, it helps deliver a consistent dose every time. Grind your mushrooms in a coffee grinder and then put into caps. I had inconsistent doses before making caps. Different areas (stem, cap) in different mushrooms their selves will hold a higher content of psilocybin, grinding it all evens out the potentcy. Lmk if you have any other microdosing questions, I've got that one pretty down these days. You mentioned taking a day or 2 off every 3-4 days, that is definitely a good idea. I wasn't taking a day off when I started, I feel like that's too much brain activity. After about 5 days of that I would get lost in simple conversations with the wife about dinner. Had 100 responses ready to fire at the same time and couldn't get any of them off lol. Good stuff, I hope microdosing helps ya. Take care buddy. Here's a pic of some caps I made recently. Easy stuff to do, took 20 min to bust them out. Size 0 caps hold .15-.2 perfectly.
> View attachment 4779510


I ground mine up in a coffee grinder all right. Just 6g and took 3g the first day they came in the mail but ing 0.25g doses 20 min apart as it's been 40 years and I was bit nervous. lol 

I have a 50 cap rig and a few thousand '00' caps left but until I find my best dose I'm just measuring out each one with a little 0.01 scale. I have to go to the small city tomorrow or the next day to pick up a compressor from Canuk Tire and will see if I can find a 0.001 scale at the health food store or maybe at one of the 4 pot stores. I want to make some 'stacked' caps with Lion's Mane and a couple other ingredients like dry sift CBD from the big outdoor plant I grew this year. I have a 1964 Mettler analytical balance but it's a PITA to use for daily dosing but weighs down to 0.0001g. Last time I played with it the zero was a bit off so I need to pop the top and move the tiny washers around to get it to zero properly again. I have a 2nd one for parts and once the good one is dialed in I'm going to weigh some of the washers from the 2nd one to get some accurate mini calibration weights to use on my little digital balance.

My wife uses that large white scale now to grade eggs and I gave the little one to a buddy but that's my old Mettler. See if you can read the numbers on it's readout.  It's max capacity is 160g.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh hell man you're on the right track for sure. Definitely find your dose then make your caps. I was going to mention adding lions mane, reshi, and some the things but didn't want to throw too much at you. But it looks like you've done your homework. I still haven't gotten around to making the stacked caps like that, I should soon though...... Those old scales are cool af, 420 lol. I use a reloading scale that goes into the hundredths. I imagine if you dial yours in it would be super accurate, you're breath would probably affect it lol. Way cool, I hope your new journey treats you will man.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 27, 2020)

At my age man you got to keep learning new things or your brain turns to mush. I finally made contact with my birth family 5 years ago to find out my birth mother died of dementia and I don't want to be going that route. She was 65 when first diagnosed and I'm a year older than that now. I've had memory issues and mild brain fog since a small stroke 6 years ago and the 'shrooms seem to be clearing the last of that out.

Good luck with your journey as well! I'm liking the trip so far.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 28, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> At my age man you got to keep learning new things or your brain turns to mush. I finally made contact with my birth family 5 years ago to find out my birth mother died of dementia and I don't want to be going that route. She was 65 when first diagnosed and I'm a year older than that now. I've had memory issues and mild brain fog since a small stroke 6 years ago and the 'shrooms seem to be clearing the last of that out.
> 
> Good luck with your journey as well! I'm liking the trip so far.


That's awesome! Love hearing that you're seeing benefits man. I think there's more bennies to this stuff than we know yet. I'm somewhat close with a well known breeder, don't like name dropping because it sounds like you're trying to be cool lol. Microdosing fixed a pretty serious issue with migraines for him. Before he told me that I had no idea that could happen. We're just scratching the surface here I think. My grandfather had dementia his last couple years, didn't know his own family half the time. Asking my gma where his wife was all the time, I feel ya on that one. With today's technology you would think they could have it figured out, but not so much. Stay ahead of it buddy, knowing there's potential there is probably a good start. I'd love to hear updates on your thoughts of how microdosing treats you as time goes by.


----------



## Digitalhemmorage (Dec 28, 2020)

After the first harvest, should I remove the substrate and soak it or just add moist substrate?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2020)

Digitalhemmorage said:


> After the first harvest, should I remove the substrate and soak it or just add moist substrate?


Are you growing in jars, a tub? It really depends. I used to mist the sub heavily between flushes. But it depends on the humidity where I live. I've recently started pouring water on my sub right in the tub like a couple gallons, I'll let it sit for the better part of a day and drain. Moving on to the next flush. I judge it by how much shrinkage I see in the cake.


----------



## Digitalhemmorage (Dec 29, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Are you growing in jars, a tub? It really depends. I used to mist the sub heavily between flushes. But it depends on the humidity where I live. I've recently started pouring water on my sub right in the tub like a couple gallons, I'll let it sit for the better part of a day and drain. Moving on to the next flush. I judge it by how much shrinkage I see in the cake.


I'm growing in jars.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2020)

Digitalhemmorage said:


> I'm growing in jars.


You can probably mist your cakes heavily bud. Some don't, but I prefer using chlorinated tap water, imo it helps on contam issues as the grow progress'. Where's @canndo He's going to have your answers on this tek. But that's how I would do it.


----------



## canndo (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok. Mycelium doesn't just absorb water like a sponge.


Long ago I weighed some plugs, then soaked them in water. They weighed about the same.

Think about it, mushrooms shed water, mycelium, when it colonizes fully, encapsulates its substrate.


We are cautioned never to allow casing to overlay because..

Water won't Penitrate.

Now we know something happens when there is a soak but I don't know what it is.

Now, what was the question?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2020)

canndo said:


> Ok. Mycelium doesn't just absorb water like a sponge.
> 
> 
> Long ago I weighed some plugs, then soaked them in water. They weighed about the same.
> ...


Totally agree, colonized cakes don't seem to absorb water like you mention. But I've had cakes that were dried and shrunk bad and a soak got them going again. It's gotta do something don't ya think? I don't think it's just a temp thing either.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 3, 2021)

macsnax said:


> That's awesome! Love hearing that you're seeing benefits man. I think there's more bennies to this stuff than we know yet. I'm somewhat close with a well known breeder, don't like name dropping because it sounds like you're trying to be cool lol. Microdosing fixed a pretty serious issue with migraines for him. Before he told me that I had no idea that could happen. We're just scratching the surface here I think. My grandfather had dementia his last couple years, didn't know his own family half the time. Asking my gma where his wife was all the time, I feel ya on that one. With today's technology you would think they could have it figured out, but not so much. Stay ahead of it buddy, knowing there's potential there is probably a good start. I'd love to hear updates on your thoughts of how microdosing treats you as time goes by.


So far it seems to be going pretty good. Really low dose of 15mg tho. Any more and I get all scatter-brained and can't keep focus. Just the right amount and I'm getting shit done. I'm definitely feeling a lot less depressed and pretty cheerful most of the time. I've got good a faking cheerful when socializing but feeling it for real now.

I ate half a 3000mg chocolate bar New Year's Eve and tripped balls! Was really heavy and weird for the first hour or so then levelled off to a great buzz to ring in the new year. Watching an episode of Dr. Blake murder mystery where a violent and bloody boxing match was the set-up for the murder and everything went all graphic-novel on me. Was really f'n weird but not scary. The whole violent aspect of it was not the vibe I wanted so I hit record to watch the rest later and switched to episodes of Married with Children on my PVR. There's Kelly parading around a boxing ring between rounds just a-shaking her booty and all was well in my world! lol I'll wait a while before doing that again.


----------



## Digitalhemmorage (Jan 3, 2021)

I found an agar plate that I misplaced about 2 months ago. Look what was on it.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 30, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> So far it seems to be going pretty good. Really low dose of 15mg tho. Any more and I get all scatter-brained and can't keep focus. Just the right amount and I'm getting shit done. I'm definitely feeling a lot less depressed and pretty cheerful most of the time. I've got good a faking cheerful when socializing but feeling it for real now.
> 
> I ate half a 3000mg chocolate bar New Year's Eve and tripped balls! Was really heavy and weird for the first hour or so then levelled off to a great buzz to ring in the new year. Watching an episode of Dr. Blake murder mystery where a violent and bloody boxing match was the set-up for the murder and everything went all graphic-novel on me. Was really f'n weird but not scary. The whole violent aspect of it was not the vibe I wanted so I hit record to watch the rest later and switched to episodes of Married with Children on my PVR. There's Kelly parading around a boxing ring between rounds just a-shaking her booty and all was well in my world! lol I'll wait a while before doing that again.


That's great to hear man. I can be inconsistent on dosing at times, missing days or cycles and I definitively notice a difference. Or even taking a couple weeks off so I can trip, I feel a difference in mood and how I feel...... I don't like watching messed up things while tripping either lol, Kelly shaking her ass on the other hand


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Jan 30, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> No. That's totally fucked up. Better dry those and send them to me for proper disposal. lol
> 
> Nice haul! Are those PE? I just bought a $99 oz of PE for micro-dosing. Got some other ones too. Thinking of getting into growing but what I got should last me for a couple years. Hard enough time getting my pot plants done decently atm so I'd screw up a 'shroom grow for sure.


I honestly thought the same thing but monotubs are great just set it and forget it... until the shrooms show up


----------



## canndo (Feb 24, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> At my age man you got to keep learning new things or your brain turns to mush. I finally made contact with my birth family 5 years ago to find out my birth mother died of dementia and I don't want to be going that route. She was 65 when first diagnosed and I'm a year older than that now. I've had memory issues and mild brain fog since a small stroke 6 years ago and the 'shrooms seem to be clearing the last of that out.
> 
> Good luck with your journey as well! I'm liking the trip so far.


Think about getting lions mane mushroom powder or even growing your own. Seems to help brain things


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 13, 2021)

So I read quite a bit of this. But i have a question or 2 that could lead to more questions. My apologies if this has been asked/answered. 
Is there a reason that you would just use a substrate bag like This Boom Bag Thing.  Get a syringe of your spores inject it and be about my life. Why this whole process? This bag thing looks good to me. Its 25 bucks. Course I dont know shit. But if I didnt have RUI, id have gotten this bag thing a syringe of spores, injected and went with it. Why should I not do that?


----------



## canndo (Apr 13, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> So I read quite a bit of this. But i have a question or 2 that could lead to more questions. My apologies if this has been asked/answered.
> Is there a reason that you would just use a substrate bag like This Boom Bag Thing.  Get a syringe of your spores inject it and be about my life. Why this whole process? This bag thing looks good to me. Its 25 bucks. Course I dont know shit. But if I didnt have RUI, id have gotten this bag thing a syringe of spores, injected and went with it. Why should I not do that?


Do it.

There were no ready made bags when this was written.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 13, 2021)

That was not the answer i was expecting. But welcomed. LOL


----------



## Slyclyde1991 (Apr 22, 2021)

I need some help guys, this is my first try at shrooms and I think they're stunted. They were doing great and then my kid knocked over the bin. I'll post pics of what happened after that, the last 3 days seems to be absolutely no change!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 22, 2021)

Slyclyde1991 said:


> I need some help guys, this is my first try at shrooms and I think they're stunted. They were doing great and then my kid knocked over the bin. I'll post pics of what happened after that, the last 3 days seems to be absolutely no change!


Honestly it doesn’t look to bad, maybe a little on the dry side but that’s hard to tell from pics. It takes a week or two after full colonization to start seeing pinning usually. Make sure you keep your temps right and humidity high and I’d bet you get some mushies.


----------



## Slyclyde1991 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Honestly it doesn’t look to bad, maybe a little on the dry side but that’s hard to tell from pics. It takes a week or two after full colonization to start seeing pinning usually. Make sure you keep your temps right and humidity high and I’d bet you get some mushies.


Thanks man, it's at 74-78 and 100% Rh, but yea the surface seems a bit dry every morning despite the 100% rh, no tiny little droplets on the surface


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 25, 2021)

Where can a guy get spores in Canada?


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Apr 28, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Where can a guy get spores in Canada?


I think hogtown spores from reddit is a Canadian vendor....


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 30, 2021)

canndo said:


> Think about getting lions mane mushroom powder or even growing your own. Seems to help brain things


Lions mane are very easy, spawn is easy to come by..


----------



## BarknPunkin (May 12, 2021)

Canndo,
Thank you for your tutorial. Priceless knowledge here.


----------



## mytwhyt (May 22, 2021)

Thanks for the link Sly.. Just what I needed. Went with the Fanaticus 1/2 pint PF Tec about 10 years ago. The Feds screwed him good. Not so much good for him.. He past away a few years back. Still have the pamphlets he sent out. Gonna try the products in the link.. Maybe do a syringe of 1/2 pints first.


----------



## canndo (May 23, 2021)

mytwhyt said:


> Thanks for the link Sly.. Just what I needed. Went with the Fanaticus 1/2 pint PF Tec about 10 years ago. The Feds screwed him good. Not so much good for him.. He past away a few years back. Still have the pamphlets he sent out. Gonna try the products in the link.. Maybe do a syringe of 1/2 pints first.



Why would you post this on a thread that is specifically anti pf?


----------



## mytwhyt (May 23, 2021)

Why would you fucking care, or are you just out trolling? I really don't care what the herd thinks.. I must not be woke enough.


----------



## mytwhyt (May 23, 2021)

I just dropped in on the last page of this thread before I found out you were busting everybody's balls who mentioned PF.. Found a link I was looking for.. I'm beyond growing in jars, no matter there size. I'm moving on up to bigger yields. Won't be bothering you on your morning troll.


----------



## canndo (May 24, 2021)

Like the poor, assholes will always be with us.

This ONE thread in all the thousands was erected to be anti pf.

(Maybe do a syringe of half pints first) doesn't look like an advance to "bulk".

Yet again. Pf tek was designed to rip you off. It was designed to sell syringes and nothing.

Nothing else


----------



## DikTree (Jul 5, 2021)

The easiest way to grow cubensis is with brown rice flour. No pressure cooker needed and since the cakes are fully colonized before they come out of the jars the risk of contamination is low.

Brazilian Psilocybe Cubensis


http://imgur.com/a/l96YP


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 5, 2021)

mytwhyt said:


> Why would you fucking care, or are you just out trolling? I really don't care what the herd thinks.. I must not be woke enough.


Sound asleep - and *RIGHTEOUS* about it, too.
Have a nice life, shorty


----------



## canndo (Jul 5, 2021)

DikTree said:


> The easiest way to grow cubensis is with brown rice flour. No pressure cooker needed and since the cakes are fully colonized before they come out of the jars the risk of contamination is low.
> 
> Brazilian Psilocybe Cubensis
> 
> ...


No, it's not the easiest.


It isn't all about the pressure cooker.


----------



## Impman (Jul 8, 2021)

How many days should it for the spores to germinate?
After taking them from the pressure cooker there was a little moisture in the jar. I tried a run covering them in foil and a little bit still got in. I flipped the lid upside-down as per instruction. …


----------



## canndo (Jul 8, 2021)

Impman said:


> How many days should it for the spores to germinate?
> After taking them from the pressure cooker there was a little moisture in the jar. I tried a run covering them in foil and a little bit still got in. I flipped the lid upside-down as per instruction. …



Don't worry about a little moisture.


Figure a week, ten days at the longest for you to see something.


----------



## Impman (Jul 8, 2021)

This thread is old and I really appreciate your reply. To save me a little time scrolling the comments; has anyone new to growing tried your method and posted pictures ? I grew a bulk grow a couple years ago with mild success but other than that I am new to growing mushrooms .
So I am trying your easy tek for the first time. I’ll post pics if it works or doesn’t and let everyone know where I may have failed at. Hopefully this helps others . 
I have about 8 strains of spores too. I’ll keep trying and trying till I get it .


----------



## Tikbalang (Jul 8, 2021)

Anyone have success propagating from dried specimens?
I’m too autistic or unresourceful to get spores in California. 
Hopefully not a big problem much longer with recent legislation. 
Appreciate any info.


----------



## Budget Buds (Jul 8, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> Anyone have success propagating from dried specimens?


I've tried and never succeeded. spores are easy to get in cali, if you lurk around reddit enough people will throw prints at ya


----------



## Impman (Jul 9, 2021)

Budget Buds said:


> I've tried and never succeeded. spores are easy to get in cali, if you lurk around reddit enough people will throw prints at ya


I have done it a few times. You want to have about 20 agar treys . I bought the ones ready to go.
I made a glove box to keep contaminants low. Then I used a scalpel to cut a small piece of flesh from the dried mushroom . When I saw mycelium start running there was also contamination on the same dish. I cut out a small piece of theyceliim and transferee to a clean agar dish. I did this three times just to be sure. The fourth agar trey was completely clean, just pure mycelium. It even began growing a mushroom after a few weeks.


----------



## canndo (Jul 9, 2021)

Impman said:


> This thread is old and I really appreciate your reply. To save me a little time scrolling the comments; has anyone new to growing tried your method and posted pictures ? I grew a bulk grow a couple years ago with mild success but other than that I am new to growing mushrooms .
> So I am trying your easy tek for the first time. I’ll post pics if it works or doesn’t and let everyone know where I may have failed at. Hopefully this helps others .
> I have about 8 strains of spores too. I’ll keep trying and trying till I get it .


There are a few pictures.

There is a lot of chaff in the comments as well, it isn't as long as it seems.


----------



## Tikbalang (Jul 9, 2021)

Impman said:


> I have done it a few times. You want to have about 20 agar treys . I bought the ones ready to go.
> I made a glove box to keep contaminants low. Then I used a scalpel to cut a small piece of flesh from the dried mushroom . When I saw mycelium start running there was also contamination on the same dish. I cut out a small piece of theyceliim and transferee to a clean agar dish. I did this three times just to be sure. The fourth agar trey was completely clean, just pure mycelium. It even began growing a mushroom after a few weeks.


Appreciate the info, it’s encouraging and in line not only with what I’d hoped to hear but also reinforces similar info from other sources. Corroborating second opinions are good, lol. Thanks again. 
You used tissue, not spores when you went through the process? (I guess I will attempt both, no reason not to)


----------



## Impman (Jul 9, 2021)

The black spots are spores. Too early to tell but I have some fungus growing. The dark under the fuzzy is the kernel. I’ll keep posting pics.


----------



## Impman (Jul 9, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> Appreciate the info, it’s encouraging and in line not only with what I’d hoped to hear but also reinforces similar info from other sources. Corroborating second opinions are good, lol. Thanks again.
> You used tissue, not spores when you went through the process? (I guess I will attempt both, no reason not to)


Yes. I used dry mushroom I bought off the street.
The crazy thing is in the end I had about 10 treys going . one had to be tossed. Actually the first trey that I put tissue in had what I thought was contamination but I let it go. It actually ended up growing a baby mushroom .

I would definitely try spores and tissue. All the agar treys are for cutting out the strongest mycelium growth . Make a glove box…


----------



## Impman (Jul 10, 2021)

One out of eight jars has definite contamination. See the really dark spots… i am throwing this jar out. It seems like a bad syringe. I set the syringe aside . And marked it
The other jars had white fuzzy and I shook them up. We will see in a day or two where those are at…


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 10, 2021)

Impman said:


> This thread is old and I really appreciate your reply. To save me a little time scrolling the comments; has anyone new to growing tried your method and posted pictures ? I grew a bulk grow a couple years ago with mild success but other than that I am new to growing mushrooms .
> So I am trying your easy tek for the first time. I’ll post pics if it works or doesn’t and let everyone know where I may have failed at. Hopefully this helps others .
> I have about 8 strains of spores too. I’ll keep trying and trying till I get it .







__





how to grow mushrooms the easy way


I thought coco had no nutrients in it? Like canna coco bricks? Yeah, it has no nutrient value for plants, mushrooms are not plants. Mushrooms will eat lignin and break down straw. I grow oyster mushrooms and they love consuming coir.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DikTree (Jul 11, 2021)

canndo said:


> No, it's not the easiest.
> 
> 
> It isn't all about the pressure cooker.


No it's not all he about the PC. The thing that makes pf tek THE easiest is the fact that it's much easier to get fruits without contamination. I use tubs because the yield on cakes is shite but there's no easier way.


----------



## Impman (Jul 11, 2021)

Day 6 after inoculation . I had to throw out one jar so far out of eight. I am positive it was a bad syringe now. Every jar has healthy spots of mycelium and they have all been shook. 
I originally was going to run another 4 jars but it was taking too long to wait for the jars to cool down and I ran out of time . I had four jars ready ready to put in the PC and I left those uncooked jars out for three days. They all had whispy white mold after three days. I threw them out right away but I wish I would have taken a picture just to show the difference. When I inspected the uncooked jars I didn’t doubt or question if it was bad mold or not. It was like a spider sense inside me just knew it was gross and dangerous .
I am a moron but my theory is we have a built in detection system that evolved with us. The feeling when I see mold is different than when I see mycelium. I have minimal experience so take this information and forget it …

anyways , it was confirmation that the PC did sterilize the jars and that the fungi growing in the remaining 7 jars looks healthy ( so far).
I’m expecting all my jars to be contaminated. This Tek has been way too inexpensive, easy and actually fun. There is no way it’s this easy is my feeling atm.


----------



## canndo (Jul 11, 2021)

DikTree said:


> No it's not all he about the PC. The thing that makes pf tek THE easiest is the fact that it's much easier to get fruits without contamination. I use tubs because the yield on cakes is shite but there's no easier way.



There is little contamination harvesting fruit this way, and you can easily get five healthy flushes.


No birthing, no dunking, no mixing, no exotic lid operations, no fruiting chamber, no lighting.


----------



## canndo (Jul 11, 2021)

Impman said:


> Day 6 after inoculation . I had to throw out one jar so far out of eight. I am positive it was a bad syringe now. Every jar has healthy spots of mycelium and they have all been shook.
> I originally was going to run another 4 jars but it was taking too long to wait for the jars to cool down and I ran out of time . I had four jars ready ready to put in the PC and I left those uncooked jars out for three days. They all had whispy white mold after three days. I threw them out right away but I wish I would have taken a picture just to show the difference. When I inspected the uncooked jars I didn’t doubt or question if it was bad mold or not. It was like a spider sense inside me just knew it was gross and dangerous .
> I am a moron but my theory is we have a built in detection system that evolved with us. The feeling when I see mold is different than when I see mycelium. I have minimal experience so take this information and forget it …
> 
> ...



It's pretty easy and very redundant. As I said, if even only one jar works you will get plenty for your effort.

Your corn looks a little dry but that's fine if you see growth.

(No, don't tamper with it, no water, no opening the jar)


----------



## DikTree (Jul 17, 2021)

https://www.myco.ca/store/The-Mushbox-Mini-Kit-Canada



Alright guys I think you'll have to agree that this is the easiest way to grow mushrooms at home. Based on that and no other determimimg factors.

Add the casing soil thats included in the kit, colonize for 4-7 days in the container it comes in and then open. Kraft dinner has more steps.


----------



## canndo (Jul 18, 2021)

DikTree said:


> https://www.myco.ca/store/The-Mushbox-Mini-Kit-Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 404. Is never easy.


----------



## DikTree (Jul 18, 2021)

The Mushbox Mini Kit - USA Version


The original Mushbox mini mushroom kit is back! USA version with inoculated grains and substrate mix. *Currently only available with Bplus or Golden Teacher based on existing inventory. Due to current laws we cannot send the live mycelium across the border as there is a chance it would start...




www.myco.ca





Alright guys I think you'll have to agree that this is the easiest way to grow mushrooms at home. Based on that and no other determining factors.

Add the casing soil thats included in the kit, colonize for 4-7 days in the container it comes in and then open. Kraft dinner has more steps.


----------



## canndo (Jul 19, 2021)

DikTree said:


> The Mushbox Mini Kit - USA Version
> 
> 
> The original Mushbox mini mushroom kit is back! USA version with inoculated grains and substrate mix. *Currently only available with Bplus or Golden Teacher based on existing inventory. Due to current laws we cannot send the live mycelium across the border as there is a chance it would start...
> ...


Except the risk of federal prison, yes.


----------



## DikTree (Jul 19, 2021)

canndo said:


> Except the risk of federal prison, yes.


I live in Canada. Our federal government doesn't care if you're growing personal amounts. Yes it's still illegal (for now) but unless you're growing a shit load to sell they wouldn't bother.
Plus even in the U.S. they wont go after the guy that bought a grow kit online. They go after the company selling the grow kits.


----------



## canndo (Jul 20, 2021)

DikTree said:


> I live in Canada. Our federal government doesn't care if you're growing personal amounts. Yes it's still illegal (for now) but unless you're growing a shit load to sell they wouldn't bother.
> Plus even in the U.S. they wont go after the guy that bought a grow kit online. They go after the company selling the grow kits.



Still a risk



But yes, that is the easiest of all.


----------



## Impman (Jul 25, 2021)

Tomorrow is week three since injecting spores … all the popcorn is lightly fuzzy but the mycelium is very thick white at all… definitely don’t see any contamination. But after watching popcorn tek videos it seems like the mycelium should be more progressed


----------



## canndo (Jul 25, 2021)

Impman said:


> Tomorrow is week three since injecting spores … all the popcorn is lightly fuzzy but the mycelium is very thick white at all… definitely don’t see any contamination. But after watching popcorn tek videos it seems like the mycelium should be more progressed



The popcorn is way way too dry.


----------



## Impman (Jul 26, 2021)

canndo said:


> The popcorn is way way too dry.


Thank you for the response. I left the popcorn out to dry on a clean towel over night . The popcorn was dry when I jarred it. After pressure cooking there was water droplets in the jar.
How can I retain moisture in the jar better? Should I use popcorn that’s still slightly wet?


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 26, 2021)

my limited experience was a fail the first time, second time I read that the corn is ready (while cooking in water) when you can squeeze a corn kernel and the insides pop out, Less corn, more water, longer time boiling. second try the mycelium grew very fast in all jars.


----------



## canndo (Jul 27, 2021)

Impman said:


> Thank you for the response. I left the popcorn out to dry on a clean towel over night . The popcorn was dry when I jarred it. After pressure cooking there was water droplets in the jar.
> How can I retain moisture in the jar better? Should I use popcorn that’s still slightly wet?



The kernels need to have roughly doubled or even tripled in size, only the outside should be relatively dry to the touch.

As was said, you do have to boil it for maybe 45 minutes.


----------



## Impman (Jul 27, 2021)

canndo said:


> The kernels need to have roughly doubled or even tripled in size, only the outside should be relatively dry to the touch.
> 
> As was said, you do have to boil it for maybe 45 minutes.


I feel like I boiled for about an hour . I’m going to use more water and less kernel and boil longer .
I’m in the middle of moving so it won’t be until this weekend and I will restart.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 27, 2021)

I would guess issue was less about how long you boiled it, and likely caused by leaving it out to dry OVERNIGHT. I’ve never needed to dry grain for more then a couple hours at the worst of times in humid conditions. The way I do it now uses a screen to dry it and I’d say it’s typically good in 20 minutes.


----------



## canndo (Jul 28, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> I would guess issue was less about how long you boiled it, and likely caused by leaving it out to dry OVERNIGHT. I’ve never needed to dry grain for more then a couple hours at the worst of times in humid conditions. The way I do it now uses a screen to dry it and I’d say it’s typically good in 20 minutes.



Yes, buy the redried kernels look different than those that were never properly hydrated. Some kernels will burst, I see no split kernels there.


----------



## loopycann (Jul 29, 2021)

canndo said:


> I was expecting some feedback here - I guess not. Seems that many insist on making things more complex than they need to be - this
> "tek" is for the daring folk who hold that easiest is best.


Very similar to my "tek".I don't get contamination easily at all. I dont even wear gloves. The pour rubbing alcohol over my hands.


----------



## loopycann (Jul 29, 2021)

dabumps said:


> so... do both of these methods involve laying it out all night? or just the colender option?
> 
> Could I also do this in a pint jar?
> 
> ...


 Smaller the fc the smaller the fruits. I guess a pint jar would work in theory but would not only be more difficult by size, but you would get considerably less yield.
Casing always goes on top.
Light need is controversial. Some say it's needed,some swear by darkness but ive found mushies use light as a way to tell where fresh air and 'up' is.


----------



## canndo (Jul 30, 2021)

loopycann said:


> Smaller the fc the smaller the fruits. I guess a pint jar would work in theory but would not only be more difficult by size, but you would get considerably less yield.
> Casing always goes on top.
> Light need is controversial. Some say it's needed,some swear by darkness but ive found mushies use light as a way to tell where fresh air and 'up' is.



Won't work in a pint jar, the point is residual oxygen in the container, too little and the kernels won't be covered before the air runs out.

We agree on light. Light is a pinning trigger. I have placed portions of substrate in total darkness and portions in light. The pins started way earlier and more abundantly in light.

It may even need only a flash of it and that may be the source of confusion. The act of examining them causes fruiting.


----------



## Impman (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks guys … ordered more jars… I have so many spore syringe it’s stupid . So I’ll keep trying and posting my fails . Hope this is helping . Def helping me and thank you all for your time


----------



## canndo (Aug 1, 2021)

Impman said:


> Thanks guys … ordered more jars… I have so many spore syringe it’s stupid . So I’ll keep trying and posting my fails . Hope this is helping . Def helping me and thank you all for your time


I just reread your post..."week three..."

Hey, this is supposed to be fast, no more than 10 days, usually a week.

The secret is in the constant shaking. People are afraid to really shake this stuff. But one can dump a dish of mycelium in a blender and spin it at high speeds for 15 seconds and not kill it. A shake just can't. What they are doing usually is redistributing bacteria such that it beats the mycelium, changes the pH and causes the jar to fail.


----------



## Impman (Aug 2, 2021)

Starting a new run tonight. I will post when I do. I will post a picture of the popcorn before jarring . I guess I will just strain it and let dry for a hour or two then pressure cook it tonight.


----------



## Impman (Aug 29, 2021)

#1,060
Sorry I didn’t post anything. Been very busy with work.
I fixed the problem with the popcorn. I just needed to boil longer (1 hr) and used less popcorn and made sure they were split. The jars were colonized in 10 days .
ok, so I cased them with coir and vermiculite( pasteurized) last Monday almost a week ago. Here are some pictures. Out of 6 jars only one ran mycelium up through the soil and you can see the fingers of mycelium in the picture . The other jars the mycelium is not as aggressive. Still no contamination.

oh and one jar has tiny mushrooms growing three inches down .

I covered in foil to block light and i spritz the jars twice a day .
How long until mushrooms come out the top?
And I missing something ? Patience for sure lol


----------



## canndo (Aug 30, 2021)

Impman said:


> #1,060
> Sorry I didn’t post anything. Been very busy with work.
> I fixed the problem with the popcorn. I just needed to boil longer (1 hr) and used less popcorn and made sure they were split. The jars were colonized in 10 days .
> ok, so I cased them with coir and vermiculite( pasteurized) last Monday almost a week ago. Here are some pictures. Out of 6 jars only one ran mycelium up through the soil and you can see the fingers of mycelium in the picture . The other jars the mycelium is not as aggressive. Still no contamination.
> ...



Days, if you see primordial then it won't be long


----------



## Impman (Sep 1, 2021)

It’s 70% vermiculite to 30% cocoa coir , correct?
I’m not seeing the mycelium take over the coir and only two jars have pins but inches below the top


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 1, 2021)

Impman said:


> It’s 70% vermiculite to 30% cocoa coir , correct?
> I’m not seeing the mycelium take over the coir and only two jars have pins but inches below the top


Are all your jars wrapped with foil? If not, now might be the time.


----------



## canndo (Sep 2, 2021)

Impman said:


> It’s 70% vermiculite to 30% cocoa coir , correct?
> I’m not seeing the mycelium take over the coir and only two jars have pins but inches below the top


Inches?


----------



## Impman (Sep 2, 2021)

I can see mycelium at the surface now but there are pins about two to three inches down. I foiled the sides the same day I topped with cocoa coir.
Maybe some light leak or who knows . The second picture is the most advanced jar with pins at the top 

the rest of the jars are finally getting mycelium to the surface. Still no contamination


----------



## canndo (Sep 4, 2021)

Your casing might have been a tad too deep. Further, you may have cased late.


----------



## Impman (Sep 13, 2021)

canndo said:


> Your casing might have been a tad too deep. Further, you may have cased late.


The mycelium just isn’t running up the coir like I would think. I must have done something wrong with the coir casing . It is 70/30 vermiculite to coir. I ran the coir through a sifter so it is fine. I pasteurized it as per your post . Moist and 4 hours at 180. I got not contaminated casing or jars.
The casing was slightly damp . I spritz the jars with water twice a day. Too much water? Too little?
Every jar is growing mushrooms in well under the surface . I wrapped in foil to block light the same day I cased.
The second picture is a jar i cased about 5 days ago and the mycelium is barely touching it .


----------



## Impman (Sep 13, 2021)

canndo said:


> Your casing might have been a tad too deep. Further, you may have cased late.


The mycelium just isn’t running up the coir like I would think. I must have done something wrong with the coir casing . It is 70/30 vermiculite to coir. I ran the coir through a sifter so it is fine. I pasteurized it as per your post . Moist and 4 hours at 200


----------



## canndo (Sep 13, 2021)

Impman said:


> The mycelium just isn’t running up the coir like I would think. I must have done something wrong with the coir casing . It is 70/30 vermiculite to coir. I ran the coir through a sifter so it is fine. I pasteurized it as per your post . Moist and 4 hours at 200



There are three things that affect casing.
Nutrient, pH, moisture.

If the pH is too acid you just get contamination. Too base, mycelium slows down. Too wet, it's stringy and lethargic, too dry and it is whisky and sparse.


----------



## Impman (Sep 17, 2021)

I think my coir is too base then and it too wet.
Do you keep misting with mushrooms growing ? One of the jars has produced maybe a half oz dry. The others are behind . It seems like they will eventually yield decent.
I’m happy and surprised 0 contaminants so far ..
I just inoculated 4 more jars a few days ago. I was purposely careless with the syringe and how long I had the jars open. I didn’t spray any Lysol or anything . 0 contamination… the popcorn is so forgiving . Once I get the casing down this tech is awesome


----------



## canndo (Sep 18, 2021)

Impman said:


> I think my coir is too base then and it too wet.
> Do you keep misting with mushrooms growing ? One of the jars has produced maybe a half oz dry. The others are behind . It seems like they will eventually yield decent.
> I’m happy and surprised 0 contaminants so far ..
> I just inoculated 4 more jars a few days ago. I was purposely careless with the syringe and how long I had the jars open. I didn’t spray any Lysol or anything . 0 contamination… the popcorn is so forgiving . Once I get the casing down this tech is awesome


Good.

Congradulation


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 5, 2021)

My pressure cooker maxes out at 15 psi but it doesn't go over that...is that enough or does it need to maintain a psi OVER 15 psi?


----------



## canndo (Oct 5, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> My pressure cooker maxes out at 15 psi but it doesn't go over that...is that enough or does it need to maintain a psi OVER 15 psi?



That is all most pressure cooker go to. You will be fine. Autoclaves go higher but all you need to figure is time, lower pressure only needs more time.


I find that instruments need 45 minutes. Raw grain in smaller amounts, 1.5 hours. Bags of grain 2.0 hours, pre grown (wet your grain and let it sit for two days) 1 hour. Agar or liquid culture 30 min

These are based on temperature strips placed in the substrate. And high quality grain.


----------



## canndo (Oct 5, 2021)

Impman said:


> I think my coir is too base then and it too wet.
> Do you keep misting with mushrooms growing ? One of the jars has produced maybe a half oz dry. The others are behind . It seems like they will eventually yield decent.
> I’m happy and surprised 0 contaminants so far ..
> I just inoculated 4 more jars a few days ago. I was purposely careless with the syringe and how long I had the jars open. I didn’t spray any Lysol or anything . 0 contamination… the popcorn is so forgiving . Once I get the casing down this tech is awesome


No tyvek, no mixing substrate, no birthing, no waiting weeks and weeks, no fruiting chambers, no fanning, no tiny tiny yield, no dunking.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 5, 2021)

canndo said:


> That is all most pressure cooker go to. You will be fine. Autoclaves go higher but all you need to figure is time, lower pressure only needs more time.
> 
> 
> I find that instruments need 45 minutes. Raw grain in smaller amounts, 1.5 hours. Bags of grain 2.0 hours, pre grown (wet your grain and let it sit for two days) 1 hour. Agar or liquid culture 30 min
> ...


I was goin to use verm and brown rice flour that's the only recipe I know plus I have some already at my disposal I've done it before with my buddy's PC but I forgot what pressure his was and he was helping me do it...I think we did it for a hour l...so do 90 mins just to be safe ?


----------



## canndo (Oct 8, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I was goin to use verm and brown rice flour that's the only recipe I know plus I have some already at my disposal I've done it before with my buddy's PC but I forgot what pressure his was and he was helping me do it...I think we did it for a hour l...so do 90 mins just to be safe ?



Yep, good enough for small amounts.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 8, 2021)

canndo said:


> Yep, good enough for small amounts.


Thank you


----------



## A.k.a (Oct 26, 2021)

I know this is an old one but that tek is way way overboard on cleaning.

there’s no need to shower or do laundry or any of that.


you want to hit 15psi for an hour minimum with grains. With something like brf flour you can get away with just steaming for a couple hours.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 27, 2021)

A.k.a said:


> I know this is an old one but that tek is way way overboard on cleaning.
> 
> there’s no need to shower or do laundry or any of that.
> 
> ...


Still I'll hit 15 psi for peace of mind but what you said makes me feel better about it too


----------



## canndo (Oct 27, 2021)

A.k.a said:


> I know this is an old one but that tek is way way overboard on cleaning.
> 
> there’s no need to shower or do laundry or any of that.
> 
> ...


Do you know the initial cleanliness of the situation? I don't.

You do know that each of us has an external biome and some are quite nasty.

Clothes also confer that skin biome back to the skin of the person wearing them.

Brf? Ok, now you have to mix up a substrate that thins the flour and putting that substrate in quart jars ups the "steam" time.

All this is meant to start people off in ways other than that stupid pf tech. 

Pf tech was designed exclusively to sell syringes, not for yield, not for simplicity.

I know that those who have used that tech are in love with it for some reason, having a big sweaty box had to make made sitting in their bedroom that has two inches of soaking perlite in the bottom and "fanning" it every few hours, waiting weeks if not months for their little pucks to colonize and consolodate. Then nursing that little puck to yield some insignificant fraction of an ounce. Building little tyvek lids (I suppose you can buy them pre-made now tho) is more silliness. Even that flaming of the needle after every inoculation is eliminated (nothing ever touches the needle)

Of course the new "easiest method" is now to buy a ported bag of sterile grain and a spore syringe.

All things considered, the cheapest as well.


----------



## A.k.a (Oct 27, 2021)

I hate pf tek personally. Bulk to shoeboxes is by far the easiest.


if you know how to use a SAB with solid technique there’s no need to go crazy cleaning. I’m pretty deep in the mush cult scene and don’t know anybody who showers or does laundry. Lots of them don’t even wear gloves. I’ve done many SAB sessions with a dog on my lap too.

doing all that won’t hurt, but it’s for sure unnecessary.


----------



## canndo (Oct 28, 2021)

A.k.a said:


> I hate pf tek personally. Bulk to shoeboxes is by far the easiest.
> 
> 
> if you know how to use a SAB with solid technique there’s no need to go crazy cleaning. I’m pretty deep in the mush cult scene and don’t know anybody who showers or does laundry. Lots of them don’t even wear gloves. I’ve done many SAB sessions with a dog on my lap too.
> ...



Agreed, in a house relatively new to the process. As time goes on every house gets a biome as well. I'm sure you know people who do all sorts of things from cotton filled holes in boxes to hydroponics heaters, I do as well.

But sure, no laundry, no gloves, no still air box. I've inoculated "hot" substrates in open air in my kitchen but that is more a matter of technique and luck than anything else. Remember that this tec doesn't use a still air box.


----------



## Cheecharoni (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi guys, excellent thread! I'm about to try this method as described but was wondering: is it possible to use field corn instead? 50 pounds of that is only $9 right now. Also what about nixramalized corn? Has that been tried? Is there something about popcorn that makes it better?


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 5, 2021)

Corn is ok but I found bird seed the easiest and best to use. The smaller grains mean more inoculation points when you mix them into coir.

really you can use anything though as long as it’s hydrated and sterilized correctly.


----------



## Cheecharoni (Nov 5, 2021)

Ok thanks for your input


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 5, 2021)

You dont need the full 20lbs that is recommended at the start of this thread. 8-10 lbs of corn is more than enough for 12 one quart jars. You can find 2lb jars of corn kernels at walmart for 4-5 bucks


----------



## canndo (Nov 7, 2021)

Yeah, I don't know what I was thinking with the 20 lbs

And field corn gets very mushy.

For this process, pop corn is the best of all grains. You are not spawning anything else so you don't need more inoculation points. What you want is a rich substrate.


----------



## Cheecharoni (Nov 7, 2021)

Awesome cando, thanks for tending this thread since 2013! I have the popcorn waiting on spores. Will let you guys know how it goes. Much appreciated


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 10, 2021)

what do you think of all of paul stamets work?


----------



## canndo (Nov 11, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> what do you think of all of paul stamets work?



Long long ago, Mr stamets and I had a correspondence. He was just starting his company. This was of course, before the Advent of the internet. He was earnest and forthright back then. I followed him ever since. Love his work but I am a little suspect of his mother's miraculous recovery.


----------



## Juanasadiccion (Nov 18, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> what do you think of all of paul stamets work?


Love his TED Talk on how mushrooms can save the world:








6 ways mushrooms can save the world


Mycologist Paul Stamets lists 6 ways the mycelium fungus can help save the universe: cleaning polluted soil, making insecticides, treating smallpox and even flu viruses.




www.ted.com


----------



## Juanasadiccion (Nov 19, 2021)

canndo said:


> Long long ago, Mr stamets and I had a correspondence. He was just starting his company. This was of course, before the Advent of the internet. He was earnest and forthright back then. I followed him ever since. Love his work but I am a little suspect of his mother's miraculous recovery.


His work with bees and mycelium is pretty amazing too:


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 21, 2021)

I hear Mike Tyson takes shrooms three times a day.

I myself have only had bad trips with hallucinagens..

But truffles? And morels? Truffles make me nutty, I'll do just abount anything for them, and morels, in early spring I have old apple orchards I travel to and fill up bags with them..


----------



## Juanasadiccion (Nov 21, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I hear Mike Tyson takes shrooms three times a day.
> 
> I myself have only had bad trips with hallucinagens..
> 
> But truffles? And morels? Truffles make me nutty, I'll do just abount anything for them, and morels, in early spring I have old apple orchards I travel to and fill up bags with them..


probably just microdosing if he is doing it 3 times a day.


----------



## BobMarleyPeterTosh (Dec 17, 2021)

Juanasadiccion said:


> Love his TED Talk on how mushrooms can save the world:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great talk. Thanks for posting!


----------



## BobMarleyPeterTosh (Dec 17, 2021)

A.k.a said:


> I hate pf tek personally. Bulk to shoeboxes is by far the easiest.
> 
> 
> if you know how to use a SAB with solid technique there’s no need to go crazy cleaning. I’m pretty deep in the mush cult scene and don’t know anybody who showers or does laundry. Lots of them don’t even wear gloves. I’ve done many SAB sessions with a dog on my lap too.
> ...


Do you have anh links to the tek you use?


----------



## Juanasadiccion (Dec 17, 2021)

BobMarleyPeterTosh said:


> That's a great talk. Thanks for posting!


For sure, Stamets is a visionary for sure! That talk is so inspiring!


----------



## BobMarleyPeterTosh (Dec 17, 2021)

Juanasadiccion said:


> For sure, Stamets is a visionary for sure! That talk is so inspiring!


----------



## A.k.a (Dec 18, 2021)

BobMarleyPeterTosh said:


> Do you have anh links to the tek you use?


as far as the shoeboxes there’s not much too it, just mix spawn and coir and wait. I like to put the shoebox inside a bigger mono style tub while it fruits but that’s because it’s super dry here.

there’s a few threads about them, here’s a big one






Making shoeboxes - Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board


I was bored. made a shoebox write up. couldnt find too many. made it simple. Experience shoeboxes Small spawn trays by Ziran Stoopid simple way to fruit your shoebox GET YOUR FIELD CAPACITY DOWN




www.shroomery.org





As far as SAB/sterile technique theres a few for that too.

here’s a good list of legit teks for just about everything






[STICKY] ⛺ Getting Started, Up To Date TEKs, Trusted Cultivator links ⛺ - Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board


Administrative Rules Hosting Good Conversations Cultivation Forum Guidelines Shroomery's Privacy Statement Glossary of OMC Terms




www.shroomery.org


----------



## canndo (Dec 18, 2021)

A.k.a said:


> as far as the shoeboxes there’s not much too it, just mix spawn and coir and wait. I like to put the shoebox inside a bigger mono style tub while it fruits but that’s because it’s super dry here.
> 
> there’s a few threads about them, here’s a big one
> 
> ...



Using a still air box and a fruiting chamber and mixing coir is not the definition of easy here. Remember, this process needs none of that.

(Though it does use a mix of casing soil)


----------



## Juanasadiccion (Dec 29, 2021)

canndo said:


> Using a still air box and a fruiting chamber and mixing coir is not the definition of easy here. Remember, this process needs none of that.
> 
> (Though it does use a mix of casing soil)


The shoe box method is one of the easier methods I have seen.
I realize it isn't the method this thread is about. 
I was just curious to see what A.k.a was working on.


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 28, 2022)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/ius-professor-sons-busted-for-massive-magic-mushroom-operation-police-say/ar-AAUqVQy?cvid=cc3c2fc0dd0f443087ad3768c35c380d&ocid=winp1taskbar

But they look like nice, furry little creatures that live under toad stools...


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/ius-professor-sons-busted-for-massive-magic-mushroom-operation-police-say/ar-AAUqVQy?cvid=cc3c2fc0dd0f443087ad3768c35c380d&ocid=winp1taskbar
> 
> But they look like nice, furry little creatures that live under toad stools...


Hey Man, maybe start a thread on this if you think it's of any value, but it really doesn't belong in this one.


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 28, 2022)

I think its a good warning to be careful and not greedy... there are people reading this who are thinking about getting involved in this, no?

tell me where it belongs and I will move it there..


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 28, 2022)

thats not even a large grow. people out in cali are growing way more than that.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Mar 17, 2022)

Can somebody drop a call Paul reputable Spore banks for me? Brand new and don't know where to go


----------



## A.k.a (Mar 29, 2022)

Www.Skeletoncrewspores.com
Www.sporeworks.com


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 4, 2022)

Is anybody here atm I need a quick reply I'm at the store and need help


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 4, 2022)

Budz.Bunny said:


> Is anybody here atm I need a quick reply I'm at the store and need help


@Thundercat knows some shit about shrooms.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 4, 2022)

@PadawanWarrior I already got it lol I had to trust my gut but I could use some extra input on some other things for sure


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 5, 2022)

Budz.Bunny said:


> @PadawanWarrior I already got it lol I had to trust my gut but I could use some extra input on some other things for sure


If you’ve got a question ask it and maybe one of us can help .


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 5, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> If you’ve got a question ask it and maybe one of us can help .


You think 10 lb of substrate and 3 lbs of spawn is enought for a 64 qt mono?


----------



## A.k.a (Apr 5, 2022)

That might be a little light on spawn, 5 seems to be the usual.

For sub just mix in enough coir to make the tub 2-4 inches deep.

Using less spawn will be fine it’ll just take a couple more days to colonize. The nice thing about using less is if you get a good culture and run it right you can get the whole yield in the first flush and be done with it instead of going 2-3 flushes.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 5, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> That might be a little light on spawn, 5 seems to be the usual.
> 
> For sub just mix in enough coir to make the tub 2-4 inches deep.
> 
> Using less spawn will be fine it’ll just take a couple more days to colonize. The nice thing about using less is if you get a good culture and run it right you can get the whole yield in the first flush and be done with it instead of going 2-3 flushes.


Soo I only got (2) 3lb spawn bags I wanted to do PE in one bag and b+ in the other then I planned on using (2) 5lb bag of boomr bags for each tub

Should I get another 2 bags of spawn and maybe another bag of two of substrate just to make sure I get 2-4 inches or could I go ahead and make it happen

Also I only have (2) 10cc spore syringes

Should I do (2) 3lbs of spawn and (3) 5lbs bags of substrate in a 66 qt? Would 1 syringe be enough to inoculate (2) 3 lb spawn bags ?


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 5, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> That might be a little light on spawn, 5 seems to be the usual.
> 
> For sub just mix in enough coir to make the tub 2-4 inches deep.
> 
> Using less spawn will be fine it’ll just take a couple more days to colonize. The nice thing about using less is if you get a good culture and run it right you can get the whole yield in the first flush and be done with it instead of going 2-3 flushes.


I don't care to wait extra for colonization it would actually be a benefit to me because I'm always busy but then again that's more time for contams... ??



3lbs of spawn to substrate would be a little over a 1:3 ratio - just not sure if I'd get 4 inches maybe 2 inches in a 64 qt



6lbs to 10lbs would be just over 1:2 ratio



6lbs to 15 lbs would be just shy of 1:2 ratio



Did I get that right ? And this ultimately comes down to colonization times and yield wouldn't it ? Any of these should work ? Am I on the right track?



I'm really sorry for all the questions Idk what to do


----------



## A.k.a (Apr 5, 2022)

Don’t spend money on that stuff, the mark up is insane. The sub in the bags costs maybe 40 cents, all they do is cook it up for an hour and then charge $50 for it

Just buy a block of coir and put some in a bucket, then pour some boiling water in.


any amount of spawn and sub will work, people used to just spread our colonized grain and put verm on top.

If you’re using a spore syringe you’ll be better off having less sub for quicker colonization. The faster it colonizes the less chance mold has to get established. 

the yield is based off how much spawn you have, so the amount of sub won’t change that.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Apr 5, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Don’t spend money on that stuff, the mark up is insane. The sub in the bags costs maybe 40 cents, all they do is cook it up for an hour and then charge $50 for it
> 
> Just buy a block of coir and put some in a bucket, then pour some boiling water in.
> 
> ...


So here's what I'm going to do I'ma ditch the spawn bag and start making my own, I want to make my own agar and do grain to grain etc. But for the time being I have everything to do brf cakes I have the half pint jars the vermiculite a pressure cooker brown rice flour a big dum ass 110 get tub that I'll use as a SAB I just need two more totes and some perlite so I'm going to go ahead and inoculate the brf jars (I've done brf once before so I'm pretty confident that I can do it again) make my own spore prints and in the meantime I'm going to start working on on getting the materials needed to start making my own substrate, spawn bags and agar. I actually started reading about why pre sterilized spawn and substrate bags are really not that good and like you said it's also more cost-effective to just do it on your own but Im somewhat on a bit of time schedule so just to keep the ball rolling I'm going to do the brf and go from there... I really wanted to do bulk but I realized that I kind of bit off more than I can chew

i have 24 half pint jars I should still get a decent yield off that nothing crazy but it'll be nice enough for now I guess


----------



## canndo (Apr 6, 2022)

Budz.Bunny said:


> So here's what I'm going to do I'ma ditch the spawn bag and start making my own, I want to make my own agar and do grain to grain etc. But for the time being I have everything to do brf cakes I have the half pint jars the vermiculite a pressure cooker brown rice flour a big dum ass 110 get tub that I'll use as a SAB I just need two more totes and some perlite so I'm going to go ahead and inoculate the brf jars (I've done brf once before so I'm pretty confident that I can do it again) make my own spore prints and in the meantime I'm going to start working on on getting the materials needed to start making my own substrate, spawn bags and agar. I actually started reading about why pre sterilized spawn and substrate bags are really not that good and like you said it's also more cost-effective to just do it on your own but Im somewhat on a bit of time schedule so just to keep the ball rolling I'm going to do the brf and go from there... I really wanted to do bulk but I realized that I kind of bit off more than I can chew
> 
> i have 24 half pint jars I should still get a decent yield off that nothing crazy but it'll be nice enough for now I guess



Why are you posting this here? This I the anti pf thread. Pf tech SUCKS.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 6, 2022)

Ya it's my first time and in the midst of learning to master cannabis I needed some . So not doing much research i opted for what alot of people said was easy and foolproof. Pftek. I inoculated 6 jars and they're I'd say 3/4 of the way colonized. I'm also in the middle of moving but I want to get good at it just need people willing to bs. I have a few more spore syringes I'm holding onto for when j know what I'm doing.


----------



## A.k.a (Apr 6, 2022)

That’ll still be a good haul. You can usually expect like 5g off each half pint.


----------



## riuoldmember (Apr 6, 2022)

canndo said:


> Why are you posting this here? This I the anti pf thread. Pf tech SUCKS.


pftek is good for a small first time grower that wants to invest no time or money into growing. i used it once. worked out good.


----------



## canndo (Apr 7, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> pftek is good for a small first time grower that wants to invest no time or money into growing. i used it once. worked out good.


I posted this thread as an alternative to it. Pf tech is slow, uses too many auxiliary procedures and items and was never designed for anything but profiting the syringe seller.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

canndo said:


> I posted this thread as an alternative to it. Pf tech is slow, uses too many auxiliary procedures and items and was never designed for anything but profiting the syringe seller.


Regret it after talking to people and reading a little bit more. You're absolutely right p.f. Tek does suck. I really just didn't know where to begin and a lot of people just told me that it's great for first timers so I just rolled with it. The thing is most of the experienced people get annoyed with all the noob questions and troll me. There's soooo much info that I've read and don't know what's good and what's not and get conflicting answers on what teks to do. Idk what's bs. Really just wanted like one or two guys that really know what they're doing to talk with and maybe walk me through some s*** when they have time. Just sucks that it's something that I just discovered that can help me, like life changing help, that I'm goin fb go have to give up on because I'm failing.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 29, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Regret it after talking to people and reading a little bit more. You're absolutely right p.f. Tek does suck. I really just didn't know where to begin and a lot of people just told me that it's great for first timers so I just rolled with it. The thing is most of the experienced people get annoyed with all the noob questions and troll me. There's soooo much info that I've read and don't know what's good and what's not and get conflicting answers on what teks to do. Idk what's bs. Really just wanted like one or two guys that really know what they're doing to talk with and maybe walk me through some s*** when they have time. Just sucks that it's something that I just discovered that can help me, like life changing help, that I'm goin fb go have to give up on because I'm failing.


It seems like a major time suck to have to start over , but it will be worth it if you think your tek has failed. The jar tek works if you follow it. Some people complain there's too many steps towards cleaniness. Well, there's a reason for it, especially as a first timer. This thread will help you learn the dos and donts. You will get sick of picking fruits doing jar tek lol.
I see your microdosing with great results. The good news is you really dont need more than .5 of a gram a day( i go with .1) 5 days on, 2 days off. So a quarter/half should supply you while you wait for yours to grow. I wouldn't give up on your tek just yet. You've got good members giving you tips. Sometimes it just takes a little more time


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> It seems like a major time suck to have to start over , but it will be worth it if you think your tek has failed. The jar tek works if you follow it. Some people complain there's too many steps towards cleaniness. Well, there's a reason for it, especially as a first timer. This thread will help you learn the dos and donts. You will get sick of picking fruits doing jar tek lol.
> I see your microdosing with great results. The good news is you really dont need more than .5 of a gram a day( i go with .1) 5 days on, 2 days off. So a quarter/half should supply you while you wait for yours to grow. I wouldn't give up on your tek just yet. You've got good members giving you tips. Sometimes it just takes a little more time


Really appreciate that man. I just moved I just started a new grow and now I'm trying this and it's been aggravating trying to talk to people about it hopefully I can find a few good guys on here that'll stick with me and not dog me for trying with everybody recommended. I'm not looking for the easiest way I'm looking for the best way that I'm able to do with my limited knowledge. My goal was to learn this just like I learned cannabis. Simply because I'm trying to better myself I've had a rough ride.


----------



## ZoomiesCa (Jun 30, 2022)

I think someone has already written a detailed way on how to grow shrooms, which is impressive, by the way, thanks. I don't know what mushroom you plan to grow, but you can also use sawdust, rye grain and brown rice flour as I've seen others do.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 30, 2022)

ZoomiesCa said:


> I think someone has already written a detailed way on how to grow shrooms, which is impressive, by the way, thanks. I don't know what mushroom you plan to grow, but you can also use sawdust, rye grain and brown rice flour as I've seen others do.


They're doing OK. Still popping out a couple big 7g wet ones. Got this one this morning. It seems like I get a bunch of pins then only a handful grow to full size, which is pretty big.
I got a decent amount of mushrooms off my first try and these two shoe boxes. Definitely could have done better but got a really good feel for it now. I have a variety of spores and am starting more. I think I'm gonna stick with the shoeboxes and try different substrates.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 30, 2022)

canndo said:


> Ok, I thrive on theory not just blind instruction.
> 
> 
> here is your theory:
> ...


I do like this tek my only problem is my pc only fits pints and half pints.


----------



## canndo (Jun 30, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I do like this tek my only problem is my pc only fits pints and half pints.


Consider a larger unit if you want to do this in bulk. Remember, you save money in all the niggling things you need for other teks. You could use pints but you won't get a much of a yield.

But I suggested this for the air conservation and inoculation method. No holes, no glove box.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2022)

Has anyone successfully grew Pan. Cy. In a dub tub?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 30, 2022)

canndo said:


> Consider a larger unit if you want to do this in bulk. Remember, you save money in all the niggling things you need for other teks. You could use pints but you won't get a much of a yield.
> 
> But I suggested this for the air conservation and inoculation method. No holes, no glove box.


Right because the tech you outlined relies on the air left inside the quart jar. So until I get a bigger PC I have to rely on the smaller jars. It sucks but I realize I'm definitely going to need a PC if I want to do this


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 30, 2022)

Just picked up this too. So I have wbs, brf, vermiculite, and coco coir. So for now I wanna get some jars going while waiting on more spores and a real pc.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 30, 2022)

Anyone used the pre made lids or spawn bags?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Anyone used the pre made lids or spawn bags?


I’ve used shroom supply then again it’s been a few years. Never had a problem, even used their all in one bag, all of those worked too


----------



## A.k.a (Jun 30, 2022)

DankTankerous said:


> Has anyone successfully grew Pan. Cy. In a dub tub?


Yea it’s possible but you really need to be familiar with pans and manipulating conditions in the tub to get a decent flush. If you’re gonna start pans I’d suggest cambo Jamaica. It’s by far the most aggressive and hardiest variety I’ve run.


----------



## canndo (Jul 1, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Right because the tech you outlined relies on the air left inside the quart jar. So until I get a bigger PC I have to rely on the smaller jars. It sucks but I realize I'm definitely going to need a PC if I want to do this


Well, smaller jars work but...you dont get much colonized substrate with one half to two thirds full half pints.

If you intend to keep this as a hobby, especially edibles, a $90 canning pressure cooker is a sound investment.

And, if you look at testimonials from my tek you find that people are getting 4, 5 six or more flushes from one jar. The total yield can be pretty damn huge.

There is a reason for this. Limitations on yield are first, contamination, next, moisture and finally, nutrient. This mushroom takes a long time to consume all the food in grain so you run out of moisture before you run out of food.

But the jars and bags inhibit loss of moisture from all aspects save the fruit itself.

And.. about bird seed...its tricky, don't be disappointed or frustrated if it doesn't work. I have never found pop corn to fail. I've tried everything from dog food to cheddar cheese.


----------



## Getmagnolia (Jul 21, 2022)

Thanks for doing this! I’ve learned something new today. Will surely give it a try!


----------



## Fastslappy (Jul 21, 2022)

canndo said:


> Well....
> 
> And.. about bird seed...its tricky,


big time !


----------



## Juanasadiccion (Jul 28, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> They're doing OK. Still popping out a couple big 7g wet ones. Got this one this morning. It seems like I get a bunch of pins then only a handful grow to full size, which is pretty big.View attachment 5156724
> I got a decent amount of mushrooms off my first try and these two shoe boxes. Definitely could have done better but got a really good feel for it now. I have a variety of spores and am starting more. I think I'm gonna stick with the shoeboxes and try different substrates.


Nice One! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 29, 2022)

Fastslappy said:


> big time !


Yeah that picture of bird seed I posted I haven't been using I've been using this kind instead I figured it would be way better so this is what I use in all my jars.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Aug 1, 2022)

canndo said:


> Why are you posting this here? This I the anti pf thread. Pf tech SUCKS.


@A.k.a

So are you supposed to microwave agar before you pc it....I'm not sure I've seen some people do it and some don't

brf agar recipe


Anyone ?


----------



## A.k.a (Aug 5, 2022)

It’s not necessary but it definitely makes it much clearer. I microwave it for a minute then shake it and repeat once or twice more and that does it. I think the instructions actually say to boil it for a little bit first but I don’t remember for sure.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Aug 5, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> It’s not necessary but it definitely makes it much clearer. I microwave it for a minute then shake it and repeat once or twice more and that does it. I think the instructions actually say to boil it for a little bit first but I don’t remember for sure.


Boil it till it froths up maybe 10 mins tops if that then PC it ?


----------



## A.k.a (Aug 6, 2022)

I wouldn’t even go that long, maybe just a minute or two.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Aug 6, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> I wouldn’t even go that long, maybe just a minute or two.


Thank you


----------



## myplague240 (Sep 26, 2022)

Just here to say I'm a well known member from the Shroomery and if anyone has any questions about this topic, feel free to shoot me a message. 

I plan to be active on this message board as I have found a new hobby.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (Sep 26, 2022)

myplague240 said:


> Just here to say I'm a well known member from the Shroomery and if anyone has any questions about this topic, feel free to shoot me a message.
> 
> I plan to be active on this message board as I have found a new hobby.


Good to have you fellow shroomy


----------



## SkEE87 (Dec 4, 2022)

canndo said:


> I was expecting some feedback here - I guess not. Seems that many insist on making things more complex than they need to be - this
> "tek" is for the daring folk who hold that easiest is best.


Hey,I really appreciate you taking the time to give us this information. I am putting the order in for spores tomorrow. I was told to start with Golden Teachers because they are the easiest. I have to buy a book or something to learn the differences between all these mushroom strains. This sounds a little complicated for a pothead like me so i have to make sure i read it about 100 times before i start. I learned from growing pot to follow directions.


----------



## canndo (Dec 4, 2022)

SkEE87 said:


> Hey,I really appreciate you taking the time to give us this information. I am putting the order in for spores tomorrow. I was told to start with Golden Teachers because they are the easiest. I have to buy a book or something to learn the differences between all these mushroom strains. This sounds a little complicated for a pothead like me so i have to make sure i read it about 100 times before i start. I learned from growing pot to follow directions.



All the "strains" are about the same. Don't worry about that.


----------



## A.k.a (Dec 5, 2022)

Yeah man cubes are almost all the same. Penis envy varieties can be slightly different but other than that they all like the same stuff.

Mushrooms are way easier than they seem, just keep things simple and you’ll be good.


----------



## SkEE87 (Dec 5, 2022)

Hey,just to be sure, when you say fine coir, Fine coco coir right?


----------



## SkEE87 (Dec 5, 2022)

Hey sorry to be annoying. I am just getting the purchase ready.
Questions-
A case of jars? How many is in a case? 6 or 12? And if its 12 where can i get 12 jars for 20 bucks?
1 syringe makes 6 jars,correct?
Where can I buy a 32 oz pressure cooker for 80 bucks?
Fine coir,thats coco coir,correct?
I purchased my spores&popcorn already. Hopefully i dont eat the popcorn first.


----------



## A.k.a (Dec 6, 2022)

Yep coco coir. Jars usually come in packs of 12. Pressure cookers have gotten very expensive, a presto 23 is the best option and they’re around $130 these days I think. You can check facebooo marketplace/Craigslist/thrift stores too


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 6, 2022)

SkEE87 said:


> Hey sorry to be annoying. I am just getting the purchase ready.
> Questions-
> A case of jars? How many is in a case? 6 or 12? And if its 12 where can i get 12 jars for 20 bucks?
> 1 syringe makes 6 jars,correct?
> ...


Ace Hardware or Amazon or Fillmore Containers

As for pressure cooker, ask around families tend to have them & not use them sometimes (specially now that InstaPot is the new - ummm, hotness. Might get a decent one for free


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2022)

SkEE87 said:


> Hey sorry to be annoying. I am just getting the purchase ready.
> Questions-
> A case of jars? How many is in a case? 6 or 12? And if its 12 where can i get 12 jars for 20 bucks?
> 1 syringe makes 6 jars,correct?
> ...


Be sure to get the wide mouth jars if you are doing the pf tek.. if you are doing grain to bin it wont matter..


----------



## canndo (Dec 8, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Be sure to get the wide mouth jars if you are doing the pf tek.. if you are doing grain to bin it wont matter..



This is not pf. Wide is better. One could do 12 jars with one syringe if careful.


----------



## SkEE87 (Dec 8, 2022)

Hey, Im about to get the pressure cooker. You initially stated to buy a 32 qt pressure cooker but later in the thread you corrected it as 23 qt. I ordered 12 wide mouth jars& the pressure cooker i was looking at is listed here 23 Qt. Aluminum Stovetop Pressure Cookers Pot Quick Release Pressure Gauge With Rack (homedepot.com), Will this be good enough for 6 jars? I just want to be sure before i make my purchase. I ordered organic vermiculite as well along with premium compressed coir. I will follow all of your directions but i will have questions along the way.
In step 9 after I cooked the mix,let it cool down.I go to grab the jars. At this point the entire bottom of jar is filled with the mycelium-Just to be clear,,I dont have to get any dirt underneath the kernals/mycelium just an inch&half mix lightly pressed down& after all the jars are packed with the mix,I wrap each jar in a freezer bag&put the jars in the box. Now do i leave the lid on or off of the jar when i put it in the bag?&my other question Dont the mushrooms need light at this stage to grow?


----------



## canndo (Dec 8, 2022)

SkEE87 said:


> Hey, Im about to get the pressure cooker. You initially stated to buy a 32 qt pressure cooker but later in the thread you corrected it as 23 qt. I ordered 12 wide mouth jars& the pressure cooker i was looking at is listed here 23 Qt. Aluminum Stovetop Pressure Cookers Pot Quick Release Pressure Gauge With Rack (homedepot.com), Will this be good enough for 6 jars? I just want to be sure before i make my purchase. I ordered organic vermiculite as well along with premium compressed coir. I will follow all of your directions but i will have questions along the way.
> In step 9 after I cooked the mix,let it cool down.I go to grab the jars. At this point the entire bottom of jar is filled with the mycelium-Just to be clear,,I dont have to get any dirt underneath the kernals/mycelium just an inch&half mix lightly pressed down& after all the jars are packed with the mix,I wrap each jar in a freezer bag&put the jars in the box. Now do i leave the lid on or off of the jar when i put it in the bag?&my other question Dont the mushrooms need light at this stage to grow?


I think a 23 will do 6. I don't recall.

No, nothing underneath.

Lids off.

They need no light. They will grow slightly faster with light but you get more border breaks or "side pins" you don't want those in jars. And no, they are not causes by "microclimate"


----------



## SkEE87 (Dec 21, 2022)

Hey, I put the spores in the jars a few days ago but i dont see anything that looks different? I put the jars back in the box,shut it put it in the closet for 2 days, took it out,didnt notice anything,put it back in the box took it out the next day,still didnt really see anything. Did I do something wrong? I did the first 6 jars on December 18th at 2pm&then December 19th at 5pm.


----------



## canndo (Dec 22, 2022)

SkEE87 said:


> Hey, I put the spores in the jars a few days ago but i dont see anything that looks different? I put the jars back in the box,shut it put it in the closet for 2 days, took it out,didnt notice anything,put it back in the box took it out the next day,still didnt really see anything. Did I do something wrong? I did the first 6 jars on December 18th at 2pm&then December 19th at 5pm.



How warm is your room? If you let your jars to cool to room temperature and your spores are viable you should be fine. It may take a bit longer for you to see anything recognizable. The warmer your environment the quicker it goes but in this case just be patient.


----------



## SkEE87 (Dec 27, 2022)

Man, i gotta say, i followed everything to the letter and i got nothing.Its been close to 10 days. Very disappointed after spending lots of money&now have none left. i got a couple fuzzys a couple days ago, I shook it but its not spreading anywhere. I am terrible at this stuff&feel like breaking everything in my sight. I have one syringe left,no more jars. I dont like this method of putting so little spore liquid in one jar,idk to me it sounds like it would work a lot easier if you put the whole syringe in one big jar. This DIY stuff always ends up being a waste of time for me. bc i dont have any connections to just buy what i want.


----------



## SkEE87 (Dec 27, 2022)

I will find a way to get more jars tomorrow&do this over again. I dont know what could have gone wrong. Maybe my jars were warm to the touch instead of room temperature.No more than warm to the touch means it can be a little warm,no more than that.Room temperature to me means cool. The jars were warm bc they were still in the pressure cooker from 24 hours previously.
I put the kernals in the jars when they were all dry after letting them sit overnight but after the jars were cooked there was a lot of water alongside the sides of the jars that came out of the popcorn that boiled for 30 minutes the night b4
All i want is some fn mushrooms,i should be able to go to the damn store and buy it if i want it. smh


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 27, 2022)

SkEE87 said:


> I will find a way to get more jars tomorrow&do this over again. I dont know what could have gone wrong. Maybe my jars were warm to the touch instead of room temperature.No more than warm to the touch means it can be a little warm,no more than that.Room temperature to me means cool. The jars were warm bc they were still in the pressure cooker from 24 hours previously.
> I put the kernals in the jars when they were all dry after letting them sit overnight but after the jars were cooked there was a lot of water alongside the sides of the jars that came out of the popcorn that boiled for 30 minutes the night b4
> All i want is some fn mushrooms,i should be able to go to the damn store and buy it if i want it. smh


After you get the spores in the jar, get them somewhere warm. Between 80-84° is the temp you want.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 27, 2022)

SkEE87 said:


> Man, i gotta say, i followed everything to the letter and i got nothing.Its been close to 10 days. Very disappointed after spending lots of money&now have none left. i got a couple fuzzys a couple days ago, I shook it but its not spreading anywhere. I am terrible at this stuff&feel like breaking everything in my sight. I have one syringe left,no more jars. I dont like this method of putting so little spore liquid in one jar,idk to me it sounds like it would work a lot easier if you put the whole syringe in one big jar. This DIY stuff always ends up being a waste of time for me. bc i dont have any connections to just buy what i want.


Some times multispores take a couple weeks.. be patient man.. 
Like stated above, get keep your jars warm.. 
I used to make an inqubator out of a styrofoam cooler and a heating pad. Or i would put them in a box and set them on the top back of my fridge to keep them warm.


----------



## SkEE87 (Dec 27, 2022)

I put them on a heating pad a couple days ago. the box is pretty warm as of the last few days. Im going to get 6 more jars and finish the last syringe tomorrow or the next day anyway. I was under the impression that the process was much quicker than that. Hopefully it all works out, I will try and be patient lol.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 27, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Some times multispores take a couple weeks.. be patient man..
> Like stated above, get keep your jars warm..
> I used to make an inqubator out of a styrofoam cooler and a heating pad. Or i would put them in a box and set them on the top back of my fridge to keep them warm.


I've heard good things about fish tank heaters in water in a tote below a tote if that makes sense. Boiler room for me. Kind of pushed the envelope with the temps climbing to 85-86° at times, but not for too long at those temps. Growth was fast and that first tumble of kernels seems to always stall things a bit.


----------



## canndo (Dec 28, 2022)

SkEE87 said:


> Man, i gotta say, i followed everything to the letter and i got nothing.Its been close to 10 days. Very disappointed after spending lots of money&now have none left. i got a couple fuzzys a couple days ago, I shook it but its not spreading anywhere. I am terrible at this stuff&feel like breaking everything in my sight. I have one syringe left,no more jars. I dont like this method of putting so little spore liquid in one jar,idk to me it sounds like it would work a lot easier if you put the whole syringe in one big jar. This DIY stuff always ends up being a waste of time for me. bc i dont have any connections to just buy what i want.



I'm sorry, but it is possible that your syringe is bad. Are there any particles evident in it?

The failure can be:
Bad syringe
Substrate too hot at inniculation 
Too little air in the jar (not likely)
Substrate too dry.

If you have NOTHING growing in the jar, you can use the jar again.

If the corn is too dry you can re cook it.

Now, it being your first time you may not notice early growth. It can be tough to see at first.

Speed of growth depends primarily upon temperature. The higher the temp. The faster the growth. However, don't try to push it. Anything around standard room temp is fine. It doesn't have to zoom along. You can get into trouble if you try to rush it.


But, at 75 degrees f, you should see something at 10 days. 14 MAX.

there could be hundreds of spores on this period. (.). You only need two complementary ones. I'm not going to calculate the odds but they are damn good of your getting a fertile pair with only 20 let alone 100. 

Of course you want more than one fertile point of innoculation but a worst case scenario would be a single point. A little care can even have that be a successful grow.


I feel your frustration. Let's see how we can help. If you get more syringes, go ahead and put 2 ccs in each jar.


----------



## SkEE87 (Sunday at 11:07 PM)

I have one syringe left. 11 jars have nothing and 1 jar had a blackish pinned mold that i threw out. I was probably going to cook a jars worth of popcorn and then just put the whole syringe in one. I got a couple fuzzys early on,i shook the jar and nothing spread and now i dont even see any signs of the mold growing. Its been 3 weeks. Idk i feel like the popcorn absorbed way too much water. I mean i put them in the jar&they werent wet but all the jars have beads of water all along the sides of the jar&a couple stuck together on the bottom. The syringes were bought from sporeworks and done on two separate occasions. Or spreading out 2 syringe for 12 jars was a total waste of spores,idk.. Trying one more time then if i do it again ill try a different way.All of the syringes have a pretty big clump of spores&i shake the syringe&then distribute.


----------



## canndo (Monday at 9:56 AM)

SkEE87 said:


> I have one syringe left. 11 jars have nothing and 1 jar had a blackish pinned mold that i threw out. I was probably going to cook a jars worth of popcorn and then just put the whole syringe in one. I got a couple fuzzys early on,i shook the jar and nothing spread and now i dont even see any signs of the mold growing. Its been 3 weeks. Idk i feel like the popcorn absorbed way too much water. I mean i put them in the jar&they werent wet but all the jars have beads of water all along the sides of the jar&a couple stuck together on the bottom. The syringes were bought from sporeworks and done on two separate occasions. Or spreading out 2 syringe for 12 jars was a total waste of spores,idk.. Trying one more time then if i do it again ill try a different way.All of the syringes have a pretty big clump of spores&i shake the syringe&then distribute.


Ok. It should grow even on corn mushrooms. If you can shake the jar, it is likely ok. 

Wait.

Hang on. I once got a batch of corn that I found would not grow anything. Turns out that the popcorn was treated with fungicide. Don't use that corn, try a different brand. I recall I was mystified.

Really, that is the only thing I can think of.

As far as your syringes and the amount to use, there are literally millions of spores in each syringe and only two are needed for success.


----------

